#ubuntu-za 2011-05-23
<N8Wulf> g'morning all
<N8Wulf> slept well?
<Symmetria> mirror.ac.za will be back in a minute or two, just reconfiguring one of the raids which required a reboot
<superfly> Symmetria: lemme know when it's back, please?
<Symmetria> will do, shouldnt be long now
<Symmetria> just waiting for the array controller
<Symmetria> ok, its rebooting now, if I got it right it should be back in 2 or 3 minutes
<Symmetria> takes a little while to boot because of the massive amount of hardware checks when it posts
<superfly> of course
 * Symmetria watches as it inits 48 drives 
<Symmetria> *snoreeee*
<Symmetria> heh I will say one thing, remote console iDRAC 6 ftw :P
<Symmetria> k
<Symmetria> its back
<superfly> ta
<Symmetria> ugh
<Symmetria> /dev/sdd               26T   33M   26T   1% /diskspace4
<Symmetria> oops
<Symmetria> wrong thing
<Symmetria>   Disks           : 45 
<Symmetria>   Critical Disks  : 1 
<Symmetria> thats not nice of it
 * nlsthzn waves
<maiatoday> hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> hey maiatoday ... congrats with your enhanced roll in the loco btw :)
 * nlsthzn wonders if he said something wrong... ?
 * nlsthzn is checking out trevor noah on youtube :p
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<maiatoday> nlsthzn: sorry I didn't answer, I got complete side tracked and didn't see your message, no you didn't say anything wrong, I wasn't paying attention
<kodez> Hi Maaz
<kodez> Maaz: Good Day
<Maaz> wassup
<kodez> Maaz: Coffee for two please
<Maaz> kodez: Go get it yourself!
<kodez> maaz; ok
<Maaz> kodez: Huh?
<kodez> maaz; yeh
<Maaz> kodez: Excuse me?
<kodez> maaz: what do you know about linux mint
<Maaz> kodez: I'm afraid I have no idea
<nlsthzn> maiatoday: k, cool :)
<sakhi> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for sakhi!
<sakhi> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> sakhi: No problem
<nlsthzn> Maaz: tea please
<Maaz> Everybody here drinks coffee or goes thirsty
 * nlsthzn will then have some tea his wife prepared him :p
<marcog> Maaz: coffee please, leave out the coffee beans for me
<Maaz> marcog: Excuse me?
 * Symmetria orders still more disk space for mirror 
<Symmetria> heh, this time purely for redundancy
 * Symmetria doesnt ever want to face an issue like last night again
<Kilos> afternoon superfly and all of ya
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> eish. already time for me to go
<Kilos> did you do it?
<Kilos> go home i hope superfly . all work and no play makes the fly a dull boy
<Kilos> heya nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hey Mr. Kilos
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<inetpro> Kilos: pong
<Kilos> yoohoooo
<Kilos> hello inetpro  can i bother you
<inetpro> Kilos: you can try :)
<nlsthzn> hehe
<Kilos> hehe. is there a psssibility you do a /rsync of your archives if you running kubuntu natty for us please\
<Kilos> ian can meat you somewhere to get it to his external or so
<Kilos> s/meat/meet
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... I'm not on natty yet
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> ok ty sir
<Kilos> he has installed it but we got a data prob
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Sure thing, Kilos. Hey guys, bring your own mugs! I'm tired of doing all the dishes on my own.
<Kilos> nlsthzn, coffee time
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> maybe there is someone not too far from pretoria west that has the repos?
<Kilos> dunno what happened to corrie206. has he also joined the enemy
<Kilos> he mailed he just been very busy
 * inetpro wonders who else in Pretoria might be running Kubuntu Natty 11.04
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: then again ideally you'd want someone with the full ubuntu repository 
<Kilos> whatever is available can only help inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: I don't have enough bandwidth on this side to keep things in sync all the time 
<Kilos> no prob inetpro i think corrie will get it still as he running natty servers
<Kilos> if i have it right
<Kilos> says he still gotta download them
<superfly> Kilos: if I lived closer, I'd download all the archives for you
<Kilos> yeah ty superfly i know you would and i am grateful
<Kilos> did you do the other thing again
<superfly> Kilos: I'm not sure what you're referring to?
<N8Wulf> geez it's quiet in here
 * nuvolari blackmails kbmonkey for some disks
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> o/ g'evening
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<nlsthzn> Maaz: tea please
<Maaz> Everybody here drinks coffee or goes thirsty
<nlsthzn> Maaz: pretty please
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Go get it yourself!
<nlsthzn> Maaz: ok
<Maaz> nlsthzn: What?
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hey Kilos :)
<nlsthzn> tea time
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> gaan dit goed vanaand?
 * Kilos lucky. no tea time
<nuvolari> howdy nlsthzn 
<nuvolari> hello roryy 
<nlsthzn> Kilos: lol, wife just asked me if I wanted :p
<Kilos> goed dankie nuvolari  en daar
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: hey :)
<Kilos> i drink tea by the beermug full all day
<nlsthzn> Kilos: nothing like a spot of tea eh...
<nuvolari> kan nie kla nie dankie oom :>
<roryy> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> welcome roryy 
<nuvolari> I did not see you before
<Kilos> i did something wrong somewhere.  installed natty to a separate partition and now on boot only see xp and natty. no maverick
<roryy> i might've joined once a few years ago :-)
 * nlsthzn waves @ roryy
<Kilos> hi roryy 
<roryy> ello
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
 * nlsthzn slurps some tea
<Kilos> or maybe its a gnome kde thing
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> Sorry Kilos I only have Romany Creams today
<Kilos> Maaz, romany creams please
<Maaz> Only 2 Kilos Otherwise no one else gets any
<nlsthzn> Kilos: gnome kde thing?
<Kilos> yeah we have xp and maverick on first partition and kubuntu on second
<Kilos> but now boots to kubuntu and xp
<Kilos> maverick hidden
<nlsthzn> Kilos: doubt the DE have anything to do with it :p
<Kilos> oh lol kui?
<roryy> there's still some sort of grub text file one can tweak for that sort of thing, isn't there?
<Kilos> i get mixed up with all these things
<Kilos> i dunno roryy  im a mechanic kinda pc appy
 * nlsthzn has a feint idea however it is past 11 here already and his brain has already shutdown... so hopefully those with the knowledge will assist soon ... zzzz....
<superfly> *faint
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wassup superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: try running "sudo update-grub"
<Kilos> from the kubuntu superfly 
<superfly> yes
<nlsthzn> it seems that grub 1.98 and grub 1.99 don't play well together
<Kilos> will try that as soon as he gets back there ty
<Kilos> maybe its cause kubuntu isnt updated yet?
<nlsthzn> Kilos: nah, the boot info was written on install...
<superfly> I doubt it
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn> or I should so updated on install
<nlsthzn> (or not updated) :p
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> Kilos: if ever bored you can go through this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<Kilos> ian likes kubuntu but it will take me a long while to find and get used to it all
<Kilos> will do nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Kilos: well, I am back doing the kubuntu thing again :)
<Kilos> is there no synaptic in kubuntu?
<nlsthzn> Kilos: KPackageKit
<superfly> Kilos: KPackageKit
<nlsthzn> :)
<superfly> nlsthzn: ^5
<Kilos> snap
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> ah evening
<Kilos> lo kbmonkey 
<superfly> hey Symmetria, what do you think of this? http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-13469924 - One of my buddies is one of the researchers
<roryy> night all
<Kilos> night roryy 
 * kbmonkey is a tired monkey tonight
<Kilos> sleep is a great cure
<kbmonkey> that it is :) 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi N8Wulf 
<kbmonkey> hi N8Wulf 
<N8Wulf> hey pplz, sorry, got busy watching The Mentalist
<N8Wulf> gotta go read a Bedtime story quick then I'll check in
 * Kilos wonders what mod kiddie stories are about
<nlsthzn> Snow White Google and the big bad Microsoft
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> and heidi gates
<Kerbero> fuckit (sorry for my language), some people are breaking webservers on our campus because they read https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adduser/+bug/48734
 * Kilos gonna climb into bed where its warmer than here.
<Kilos> sleep tight all
<Kerbero> jy ook
<kbmonkey> sleep tight Kilos 
<Kilos> ty you guys too
<Kilos> too cold here
<N8Wulf> I read her the story of Red riding hood in the Redwood and about the wolf whose name is Bill, then Bill ate the Granny who discovered ubuntu and just because Little Red Riding Hood brought Mint to scare Unity away, Bill decided to eat her as well. Then the 
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> wow Kerbero @ that bug
<N8Wulf> other uncle came who's name is Mark
<Kerbero> it's not a bug, it's a feature
<N8Wulf> and decided it's a good time to get all the little Dwarves and Elves involved
<Kerbero> and the sooner the windows admin kiddies realise it the better
<Kerbero> all windows users with root on linux servers' rights should be revoked
<Kerbero> imeediately
<N8Wulf> they all worked together to save little old Graanies and little Girl who wear Hoodies
<Kerbero> Braam: jy maak nie sin nie
<N8Wulf> who me?
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> yes
<Kerbero> i'm tired
<Kerbero> good night
<N8Wulf> how you know my name?
<Kerbero> type /whois N8Wulf 
<N8Wulf> Ell Eish
<N8Wulf> lekker slaap almal
<Kerbero> Symmetria: do you have something like cati on tenet but for latencies?
<Kerbero> like smokeping
<nuvolari> o/ night
<kbmonkey> night all
<Squirm> gnight
<kbmonkey> sorry I couldn't play much tonight. -.- zzz
<Squirm> fp
#ubuntu-za 2011-05-24
<kbmonkey> more mense
<superfly> morning kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> hello superfly!
 * nlsthzn waves
 * kbmonkey waves goodbye
 * kbmonkey waves goodbye
<kbmonkey> have a good day all =D
<sakhi> morning
 * nlsthzn waves
<superfly> yo
<sakhi> http://www.news24.com/SciTech/News/Germans-transfer-data-at-26Tbs-20110523
<Symmetria> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadband/20438-Fastest-broadband-networks-South-Africa.html
<Symmetria> HAHAHA we win!
<superfly> http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/336922-Fastest-Internet-networks-in-South-Africa?p=6177524&viewfull=1#post6177524
<Symmetria> LOL 
<sakhi> :)
<Kilos> morning superfly  and all ya others
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<superfly> hiya Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Wolfeyes> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Wolfeyes!
<superfly> hi Wolfeyes
<Wolfeyes> it be me superfly tried the sudo grub-update but still no maverick showing
<Wolfeyes> but quassel looks much like xchat
<Wolfeyes> now i gott go look the link nlsthzn send but need to do it via stick cause my modem in here
<nlsthzn> Wolfeyes: it was just a lot of info on grub 2... not a quick fix I fear... and welcome to the big K :)
 * nlsthzn uninstalled quassel and installled Konversation :p
<Wolfeyes> hehe. you just like playing nlsthzn
<Wolfeyes> have you looked at xchat
<superfly> Wolfeyes: type in "sudo os-prober" and tell me if it shows maverick
<nlsthzn> :p hey, I have the present install since yetserday... AFAIK xchat uses gtk so I don't want to use it on K... feels dirty (have to use firefox... :p)
<superfly> nlsthzn: use Quassel for IRC
<nlsthzn> Konversation is solid for IRC
<superfly> ah, ok
<superfly> it is
<nlsthzn> :)
<superfly> I used to use that before switching to Quassel
<nlsthzn> got some stuff to watch :p bbl
<Wolfeyes> sudo: os-probe: command not found
<superfly> ag, os-prober
<superfly> use your tab-completion!
<Wolfeyes> lol ok i try that
<Wolfeyes> nope it only sees windows
<Wolfeyes> typed it out. dunno what to tab complete on
<Wolfeyes> it be me not the kid here
<superfly> if you type in "os-pr" and press tab, it completes to "os-prober"
<superfly> Wolfeyes: yep, I know
<superfly> Wolfeyes: apparently some folks had success but running fsck on the other hard drive
<Wolfeyes> only one 500g sata with sata adapter
<Wolfeyes> i move modem back to my pc
<superfly> i.e. if you installed Natty on /dev/sdc1 and you installed maverick on /dev/sdb1, then you run sudo fsck /dev/sdb1
<Kilos> when i install kubuntu it gonna take a while to get used to it
<Kilos> quassel looks good
<Kilos> just dont understand how ians grub sees xp and natty but not maverick
<Kilos> i go look that link now
<Kilos> that kinda involved for me.
<Kilos> what will happen if i boot from maverick cd and run aptitude install grub2
<Kilos> will that crash natty and still not see maverick
<superfly> Kilos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10233804&postcount=8
<Kilos> ty superfly  i will go see
<Kilos> is there a way i can see what partition maverick is in because i must run 
<Kilos> sudo fsck /dev/xxxx
<superfly> Kilos: type in "mount" and you should see "/dev/xxxx on / type ext4" somewhere... that's your natty drive
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> nope. its on sda2 or sda 3 or sda4 i think but they dont show in mount
<Kilos> see a /dev/sda7 on /boot type ext4
<Kilos> and /dev/sda5 on / type ext4
<superfly> Kilos: do you see a "type ntfs" ?
<superfly> or a type "vfat" ?
<Kilos> nope i will try get it to a stick and paste it from here
<Kilos> i cant even make a file on desktop sorry. this might take a while
<Kilos> gnome way is right click create folder or file
<Kilos> lots to learn
<superfly> Kilos: open your home directory
<superfly> Kilos: I think there's a folder icon next to your menu icon?
<Kilos> eish now i even lost the bottom panel that kept hiding
<Kilos> maybe i wait till ian gets done with his kombi
<Kilos> sorry superfly 
<Kilos> head exploding here
<Kilos> panel came back. yay
<Kilos> yay again found more desktops
<Kilos> yoohoo
<Kilos> cant find the stick yet
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> Kilos: the stick?
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> er
<Kilos> mass storage device
<Kilos> flash disk
<Kilos> memory stick
<superfly> oh right
<Kilos> daai ding man
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> I thought you were talking about something on your desktop!
<Kilos> no. on ians i got the output of mount and wanted to paste it from here but cant find the stick to copy to
<Kilos> with gnome it shows on destop but i dont know where to look for it on kubuntu
<Kilos> yay i think i got it
<Kilos> this is kinda like learning to walk again
<Kilos> still doesnt open anywhere so i can copy the file to it then bring here to paste to bin
<Kilos> maybe better if i move modem back to there and paste it in my channel
<Kilos> that way i get some quassel practise too
<Kilos> see you all from there
<kbmonkey> arvie!
<wolfeyes> lo kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> can anybody recommend a MP3 player that runs Linux? I need to decide on one :)
<wolfeyes> vlc plays everything
<wolfeyes> even .amr sound
<kbmonkey> I meant a portable MP# player soz :)
<wolfeyes> oh sorry
<wolfeyes> lol
<kbmonkey> like I used Rockbox on my old 4G iPod but I dont want an apple branded one this time
<wolfeyes> ive never even seen one
<kbmonkey> ah okay then thx!
<wolfeyes> must be someone else here that knows
<kbmonkey> SanDisk apparently works well
<kbmonkey> Having someone bring one in from ths US so just want to make sure.. err it works okay cos ye
<wolfeyes> Maaz: google linux mp3 player
<Maaz> wolfeyes: "Top 10 Linux MP3 Players » Lindesk" http://lindesk.com/2008/03/top-10-linux-mp3-players/ :: "Amarok | Rediscover music!" http://amarok.kde.org/ :: "Linux MP3 Player" http://www.linuxhotbox.com/mp3-player-linux.htm :: "mpg123, Fast MP3 Player for Linux and UNIX systems" http://www.mpg123.de/ :: "Using A Sandisk MP3 Player On A Linux Desktop | HowtoForge - Linux ..." http://www.howtoforge.com/sandisk_mp3_player_linux :: "How to Ch
<wolfeyes> wow there are more than 10
<kbmonkey> oooh the sandisk fuze+ looks purrrty
<kbmonkey> Linux supported :)
<froztbyte> the Sansa Fuze range is win
<superfly> ^^ what he said
<kbmonkey> Im won
<kbmonkey> laters :)
<mus000> hi ubuntu peeps
<mus000> i need some help
<mus000> I have ubuntu 11.04 running on my laptop
<mus000> and I can no longer log in to any session
<mus000> it just freezes up, showing a blank screen
<mus000> you can see more details of my dilemma at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1766405
<superfly> mus000: when you hit gdm, can you press ctrl+alt+f1 and get to a terminal?
<mus000> superfly: yes
<superfly> look to see if you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<superfly> if you do, rename it and then restart
<mus000> hmmm google says I won'y
<mus000> brb
<mus000> no xorg.conf
<mus000> from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1766122 :
<mus000> "X11 now autoconifgures itself and the Xorg.conf file is no longer used"
<superfly> mus000: yes, but X11 will still read from it if it exists
<superfly> mus000: what was the last thing you did before this started happening... it sounds like a package conflict or configuration issue
<mus000> superfly: I can't remember. I think I was just typing in office
<superfly> did you update your system?
<superfly> anything that required sudo access?
<superfly> not immediately before, but in the few hours before
<mus000> superfly: nope, I just copied files to and from a flash
<superfly> when did you last switch your computer on?
<mus000> superfly: around 2-ish to copy some files to a flash for annelet
<mus000> worked fine then
<superfly> you must have done something to cause this
<superfly> things don't just happen on their own... can you recall anything?
<superfly> literally *anything*
<mus000> superfly: I installed some software earlier this week
<mus000> superfly: it was wine. I re-installed wine
<superfly> mus000: do you have a ".unity" directory in your home directory?
<superfly> try renaming that
<mus000> superfly: will do
<mus000> back in 2mins
<mus000> superfly: how do I rename in a terminal?
<Kerbero> mv oldname newname
<mus000> superfly: no .unity directory
 * superfly doesn't know Ubuntu from a bar of soap
<mus000> superfly is still the best i know
<superfly> mus000: on the command line, type in "sudo adduser <new username>"
<superfly> then "sudo passwd <new username>"
<superfly> then see if you can log in as that new user
<mus000> will do
<mus000> brb
<mus000> superfly: same problem
<superfly> so it's a system issue
<mus000> i think so
<superfly> mus000: what graphics card do you have?
<mus000> superfly: some on-board ati thing
<mus000> but I'm using the generic driver
<superfly> I dunno, you'll need a Gnome/Unity expert
<mus000> superfly: probably
<Kilos> superfly, is the prob not because i made a boot sector in the seperate partition i made with natty
<superfly> possibly
<Kilos> um but windows is still on the first one too
 * Kilos scratches head
<Kilos> maybe i try lists and explain nicely what i have done.  might be someone done the same thing
<kbmonkey> okay :)
<Kilos> i dont like bugging the fly all the time
<Kilos> he has already done lots for me
<Kilos> lets have a cuppa
<Kilos> Maaz, koffie asseblief
<Maaz> Eish Kilos  Die engelse het tot ons boeretroos oorgeneem. Vra asseblief in engels.
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<superfly> bwahahahaha!
<superfly> Kilos: you are hilarious
<Kilos> why superfly 
<superfly> Maaz: koffie asseblief
<Maaz> Eish superfly  Die engelse het tot ons boeretroos oorgeneem. Vra asseblief in engels.
<superfly> ^^
<Kilos> Well, facts are facts
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<nuvolari> hallo oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> g'evening kbmonkey 
<Kilos> naand nuvolari  hoe gaan dit daar
<kbmonkey> lol @ Maaz! =D
<kbmonkey> hello nuvolari 
<nuvolari> gaan oraait dankie oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo kodez 
<Kilos> you winning?
<kodez> hi Kilos, how are you? i have not yet managed to install it but am expecting him to come back to me any time as he had promised yesterday
<Kilos> i am fine ty. you havent installed what?
<Kilos> oh your modem?
<kodez> kilos,: do you know someone who is good in postgresql?
<kodez> + php and javascript?
<Kilos> no i dont. sorry but someone here will know
<Kilos> if they can just getta break and/or stop lurking
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> last i remembered you were trying to get modem going
<kodez> yes, i thought you were referring to installing the latest ubuntu and am still struggling with the modem. i have everything in place but am failing to understand why it's not working
<kbmonkey> hi kodez. I did some php but yonks ago, no postgresql tho
<kodez> hi kbmonkey: i need a way to do a digital clock with the seconds changing like in a wrist watch
<Kilos> we have natty kubuntu installed and it saw a vodafone modem first time
<Kilos> maverick couldnt see the modem at all
<kbmonkey> personally I'd go for html5 canvas for drawing clocks. not all browsers have that tho
<kbmonkey> a clock would be client side, so javascript. 
<kodez> do you know how can i do it?
<kodez> i'm more interested in the seconds part of the clock
<superfly> kodez: I've seen examples on the net - do a bit of googling
<kodez> thanks superfly, i had already managed to get a link from kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> there's plenty tuts, just work through a few, you'l get a good idea from those
<kodez> i am trying to get a terminal hardware to use, can anyone help about where i can buy them?
<Kilos> night all.  sleep warm
<kodez> noght kilos
<kodez> night kilos
<kbmonkey> don't know kodez. electronic hobby stores?
<superfly> terminal hardware?
<kodez> i want to use it for internet cafe, i am failing to get a shop that sells the hardware for terminal client
<kodez> superfly: yes
<kbmonkey> a dumb terminal
<kodez> yes
<superfly> you *might* find something like that at a PC supplier (rectron, axiz, etc)
<kbmonkey> well thats just a thin client, a PC without a drive
<kbmonkey> ie boot off USB/CD/MMC and login to a server. your shell can emulate terminal modes if you want those
<kodez> i don't know the nearest rectron or axis around pretoria but will try searching or contact them
<kodez> kbmonkey, how will i connect 15 monitors, mouse and keyboards in the set up you proposed?
<kbmonkey> Would each client not connect to a controlling server via the network 
<kodez> instead of buying 15 boxes, i want to use terminals that will connect to a server(s)
<kodez> i mean 15 pc boxes
<kbmonkey> a dumb terminal is usually a pc without any fixed disks, as it just runs a shell and you login to a server as if you were sitting at that server :)
<kodez> kbmonkey: i agree, what i need is the small pc boxes that are custom built without hard drives that will connect to the server
<kbmonkey> just a screen and keyboard pretty much eh.
<kbmonkey> may not be feasible atm, but see this for interest: http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<kbmonkey> it is pretty much a thin client 
<kbmonkey> but not a commercial product you can buy just yet
<kbmonkey> sorry didnt mean to throw in a useless link :p
<kodez> no problem
<kbmonkey> dell and hp have thin client ranges
<kbmonkey> but I cant seem to find if any local stores stock
<kbmonkey> they specialize in what you are asking :)
<superfly> there are a number of shops that have thin clients... the checkers and pick n pay types - I wonder where they get them from
<kbmonkey> sure you can order a bunch of customized boxes from rectron, may need an account with them to do so tho
<kodez> i will try to check their contact details tomorrow and will take it from there
<superfly> well, to order anything from rectron you'd need an account
<kodez> does anyone know of a software to monitor an internet cafe?
<kbmonkey> not off hand but sourceforge might be a good place to start
<superfly> kodez: there was OutKafe a few years ago, but I don't think it was that great
<superfly> there was something else I saw, but I can't remember the name... it was hosted on SF.net, so you'll probably find it
<kodez> i failed to get outkafe
<nlsthzn> night all
<kodez> night nlsthzn
<superfly> night folks
<kodez> night superfly
#ubuntu-za 2011-05-25
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> lo nlsthzn 
<Kilos> dunno if you fit in others
<superfly> hi Kilos
<nlsthzn> Kilos: hey Mr. Kilos, superfly 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> nlsthzn, coffeeeeee
<nlsthzn> But I want tea :/
<nlsthzn> Maaz: tea pls
<Kilos> hmmm
 * nlsthzn feels ignored
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Excuse me?
<Kilos> ask mommy nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Maaz: tea please
<Maaz> Everybody here drinks coffee or goes thirsty
<Kilos> ask nicely maybe you hit a luck
<nlsthzn> Maaz: tea pretty please
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Go get it yourself!
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> Maaz:  ok
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Excuse me?
<nlsthzn> Maaz:  sure
<Maaz> nlsthzn: What?
<nlsthzn> Maaz:  yes
<Maaz> nlsthzn: *blink*
<nlsthzn> :p
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> nl are you alone at home
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> nlsthzn, are you alone at home
<nlsthzn> Kilos: wife still in bed... but my tea is just about done
<nlsthzn> just got to go finish it ;)
<Kilos> ah so you just being fulla today
 * nlsthzn is just lazy
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lo Squirm y
<Kilos> with tail and all
<Kilos> morning maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<sakhi> morning
<Kilos> morning sakhi 
<sakhi> Kilos how is it going?
<Kilos> well ty and you sakhi 
<sakhi> good thanks.
<Kilos> morning sdehaan 
<Kilos> this is the right address for our lists hey?
<Kilos> lists <ubuntu-za@lists.ubuntu.com>
<superfly> Kilos: that looks right... I saw your mail last night
<Kilos> ah ty superfly  wasnt sure. hope i explained what i did wrong
<Kilos> superfly, looks like that maverick installation was a wubi install thats why it doesnt show on grub. and when you try open it from windows it gets to initramfs with lotsa commands in help
<superfly> ah, ok
<Kilos> i didnt see a wubi choice did it as alongside but will leave it for now till ian can update his natty
<Kilos> found an interesting package for these kinda probs you can save it for future use maybe
<Kilos> http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/files/bootinfoscript/0.60/boot_info_script060.zip/download
<Kilos> and this http://paste.ubuntu.com/612649/
<Kilos> and here is the info for the script goodie http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280
<superfly> Kilos: you should reply to your e-mail to the list with that information, so that other people can find a solution as well
<Kilos> ah ty thats a good idea
<kbmonkey> booted a 11.04 Live cd hoping to check Unity, doesn't run in live environment lol
<nuvolari> ugh, it's a mission. Anyone knows of a wordpress feed cleaner?
<nuvolari> why would people put tables in RSS??
<confluency> nuvolari: because they put tables on a page and they put whole pages in the rss?
<nuvolari> confluency: the thing that bugs me... the web article doesn't contain a table, but the feed does.
<confluency> Weird.
<confluency> What reader are you using?  If you use liferea you can filter feeds through arbitrary scripts, so you can write one to strip out certain elements.
<nuvolari> confluency: I need to process the raw xml, so not using a client
<nuvolari> passing it throug XSLT
<kbmonkey> ugh, yeah tables were so in once upon a time.
<kbmonkey> if the pages doesnt then whatever is serving it is messing it up
<kbmonkey> wordpress huh?
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: affirmative
<kbmonkey> that's a pain in the butt, must be the feed plugin. example URL?
<nuvolari> http://www.2oceansvibe.com/feed/
<kbmonkey> unbelievable. lol
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: eh?
<kbmonkey> tables that magically appear out of nowhere :p
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: 'xactly
<kbmonkey> use regex to strip all <html>
<kbmonkey> unless you need it
<kbmonkey> then regex to just strip <tables>. oh this work is painfully boring
<Vhata> no, don't.
<Vhata> kbmonkey: read the top-rated answer on http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1732348/regex-match-open-tags-except-xhtml-self-contained-tags/1732454#1732454 before you suggest that again
<Vhata> (the real solution is "don't read 2oceansvibe, it's awful")
 * superfly agrees with Vhata
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> I thought this was a job you are working on superfly :)
<kbmonkey> also that query deals with parsing html, stripping regular patterns is pattern matching
<Vhata> this is what happens when you use regex to strip HTML:  http://pastebin.com/zqrWBvTx
 * nlsthzn-work just filled in the survey... :p
<kbmonkey> ah thanks for reminding me nlsthzn-work!
<nlsthzn-work> kbmonkey: np, glad I could be of use :)
<Kilos> what are non-dev ubuntu users
<Kilos> peeps like me?
<Kilos> hey kbmonkey nlsthzn-work 
<Kilos> naand inetpro 
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: hi, yup, u be one of us :p
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<kbmonkey> and me! well I do some Python, but dont develop for Ubuntu. yet!
<kbmonkey> has anyone else notices how google defaults to afrikaans lately?
<superfly> Kilos: yes, anyone who doesn't really do development, i.e. average users
<Kilos> thanks guys
<nlsthzn-work> kbmonkey: not for me...
 * nlsthzn-work is a super-average-user
<Kilos> aw it got stuck halfway
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee pleese
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Excuse me?
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee please!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Yessir
 * kbmonkey cant wait for some boeretroos
<Kilos> lol
 * Kilos wonders if maaz has replenished the rusks yet
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> Sorry Kilos I only have Romany Creams today
<Kilos> Maaz, romany creams please
<Maaz> Only 2 Kilos Otherwise no one else gets any
<kbmonkey> mmm those are tasty...
 * kbmonkey eyes those biscuits
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and kbmonkey!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks you cool bot
<Maaz> Kilos: my pleasure
<kbmonkey> Maaz, thanks! you are the best!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: If you say so
<Kilos> Maaz, buy rusks
<Maaz> *sigh Kilos You guys gobble them up like sweets
<inetpro> Kilos: goeie naand
<inetpro> good evening everyone else
<kbmonkey> naand inetpro 
<superfly> heya inetpro
<inetpro> superfly: you better now?
<superfly> mostly
<Kilos> thatquestionaire site has hung
<superfly> still a little cough, but mostly over it
<nlsthzn-work> superfly: wow... that was a long illness...
<inetpro> superfly: now that is better to hear
<Kilos> hehe. they dont make men like they used to
<superfly> nlsthzn-work: I was properly sick for 3 weeks, and back at work but still not 100% for a week and a half so far
<inetpro> superfly: you forgot to take the honey?
<kbmonkey> glad you're better, it sucks being ill
<Kilos> was a real bad one that
<nlsthzn-work> superfly: ouch... I started getting sick and just hearing Kilos's remedies got me better
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> kinda cold in ptown
<kbmonkey> this cold front
<Kilos> yeah i be freezing here
<Kilos> best places , hot bath and bed
<kbmonkey> soek n kaggel 
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn-work> in another month or two the temp here at 10 at night wil be about 35degC... 
<Kilos> then you will have a reason for sweating nlsthzn-work 
<Kilos> not from overwork
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: I may be at work... nobody said anything about working ;) ... and trust me, if you can stay in doors there is a lot less sweating etc. here than in SA... everything has got air-conditioning... even tents :p
<Kilos> yea i beleive you boet suffer next door in saudi
<Kilos> suffered
<nlsthzn-work> 5 months of hell, but 7 months of really nice weather actually... better than a lot of places on earth
<Kilos> yeah
<kbmonkey> I prefer icy cold to unbearable heat
<Kilos> funny that. my son does as well
<Kilos> i love the heat
<Kilos> natal north coast is one of my favcourite places
<nlsthzn-work> kbmonkey: after some freezing times in the highveld I don't mind the heat here.. it is only bad outisde... inside it is nice
<kbmonkey> :)
<Kilos> night all. i go bath and sleep now
<nuvolari> meh. anyone else having a twitter-wipe?
<nuvolari> I still have my followers and the people  I follow, but there's no history in my timeline
<nlsthzn-work> nuvolari: I have heard some other people complain... seems to be issues with their servers... give it time... the cloud is your friend :p
<Squirm> I created a debian boot flash disk, using unetbootin. it boots  perfectly on my netbook, but on my desktop it throws a "Boot  Error"
<Squirm> any idea?
<kbmonkey> no idea Squirm. you could try Tuxboot instead of unetbootin, I find that helped some times
<kbmonkey> it's an updated fork of unetbootin
<Squirm> im writing it to a cd, see if it makes a difference
<Squirm> kbmonkey: thanks, I'll try that next time though
<kbmonkey> funny, dunno why I didn't try that myself last week. server PC without cd drive :p
<Squirm> well, it booted from the CD
<Squirm> and yeah, ive installed that exact same ISO on 3 machines now, through unetbootin bootable flash disk
<Squirm> and all the times, the disk had been formatted first
<Squirm> three*
<kbmonkey> some PC's are just stubborn :p
<Squirm> grrr
<Squirm> now to make sure I dont format my home partition
<nuvolari> hmm, I experienced that before
<nuvolari> no idea why it happened
<nuvolari> lo Squirm 
<nuvolari> lo kbmonkey, nlsthzn-work 
<Squirm> hey nuvolari
<nuvolari> ok, I'm off to bed
<Squirm> whaat
<nuvolari> I'm going to be a zombie tomorrow :(
<Squirm> you never talk to me
<Squirm> ...ever
 * Squirm sulks
<nuvolari> :P I'm sorry
<nuvolari> it's not your fault
<nuvolari> it's me
<nuvolari> no really
<kbmonkey> o.O
<Squirm> ...
<nuvolari> …
<Squirm> I know its you
<Squirm> thats why im complaining
<nlsthzn-work> nuvolari good night then :p
<kbmonkey> -.-  bed sounds good
<nuvolari> ye
<Squirm> no
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> kbmonkey: night night
<Squirm> nuvolari: sit#
<nuvolari> that soft thing one doesn't spend enough time on
<Squirm> the chair
<Squirm> :/
<nuvolari> lol
<Squirm> so sit
<nuvolari> I spend enough time on a chair at work
<Squirm> but not at home
<nuvolari> at home too :/
<Squirm> so you need to catch up
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> fine
<Squirm> gnight
<Squirm> no, I take that back
 * Squirm leaves
<nuvolari> fine!
<nuvolari> be like that
 * nuvolari slams the door
<nuvolari> pfft
<kbmonkey> lovers spat!
<nlsthzn-work> you can't say pffft... you left already
<Squirm> kbmonkey: he has NO respect
<Squirm> thanks nlsthzn-work 
 * kbmonkey gets the popcorn
 * Squirm leaves again
<nuvolari> tsk tsk tsk
 * nlsthzn-work isn't even here... this is all a figmant of your imagination
<nuvolari> \o/ |o| /o_ /o\
<nlsthzn-work> "It's some form of elvish..."
<kbmonkey> oh clever
<nuvolari> nlsthzn-work: a line from the big bang theory?
<kbmonkey> too tired to think of cleverness now
<nlsthzn-work> lol... no, from LOTR (but it might be... I only started watching big bang yesterday... only started season 2 today)
 * nuvolari maak soos mis en val in die pad
<nuvolari> tschüß
<nlsthzn-work> it seems that sleep will not come to the young nuvolari as he still lurks within the hall of ZA...
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> ok, *gone*
<nuvolari> for real now
<kbmonkey> ha ha
<nuvolari> promise.
<kbmonkey>  pause life shortcut: alt+f4
<kbmonkey> err, resume life 
<nuvolari> alt+f2 ?
<kbmonkey> alt-sysreq-b
<nlsthzn-work> life --replace
<nlsthzn-work> life --replace &
<nlsthzn-work> :p
<nuvolari> init 0
<nlsthzn-work> sudo shutdown now
 * nuvolari pulls the plug
<nuvolari> darn batteries still keep me going
<nlsthzn-work> if I had ops I would kick you... but I don't, so I can't
<kbmonkey> you need a cron job shutdown
<nuvolari> mv -rf /home/johan /dev/null
<kbmonkey> or play kmem russian roulette until system crash :D
<nlsthzn-work> nah... I like it... stay... suffer tomorrow :p
<nuvolari> nlsthzn-work: good point
<nuvolari> .
<nlsthzn-work> hehe... good night then nuvolari... catch you tomorrow
<nuvolari> cheerz
<kbmonkey> good night nuvolari 
<Squirm> lol
 * kbmonkey wishes for infinite awakeness
<Squirm> sleeping is a waste of time
<kbmonkey> dreams are awesome though!
<Squirm> got to practice lusic dreaming though
<Squirm> lucid*
<kbmonkey> yes that's neat
<kbmonkey> it's like coding your brain!
<Squirm> fp
<Squirm> damn Im tired
<Squirm> just need to set this debian netinst to get downloading
<Squirm> so I dont have to wait on it tomorrow
#ubuntu-za 2011-05-26
<sakhi> mooning
<superfly> heya sakhi
<Kilos> morning superfly and everyone else
<Kilos> kinda cold here today
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<superfly> hiya Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, eish
<Maaz> Met ys ja Kilos Met ys.
 * Kilos looked outside early this morning and everything was spider white
<inetpro> good morning
<Morganvd> afternoon
<superfly> afternoon
<Squirm> hello
<pascal`> hi
 * nlsthzn-work waves
 * Kilos waves back
<nlsthzn-work> Hey Mr. Kilos
<Kilos> looks like its become fashion to top post in mails
<nlsthzn-work> Sounding like a real old school user their Mr. Kilos ;)
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> and he been struggling with wireless for weeks now
<Kilos> shame
<nlsthzn-work> Very frustrating when things just don't want to work :/
<Kilos> yeah. been there done that
<Kilos> bbl
<roryy> hello
<Kilos> hiya roryy 
<kbmonkey> hello hello
<kbmonkey> I have an interesting problem.
<kbmonkey> I use lastfmsubmitd to scrobble from moc. it keeps your login in /etc/lastfmsubmit.conf
<kbmonkey> but when I symlink the config into my /home the daemon says it cant find the config :(
<roryy> you've checked the name and location of the symlink?
<kbmonkey> yup I have roryy 
<roryy> well, it's a bit hacky, but you could use strace to see what files it's trying to open
<kbmonkey> I pasted my test here, its really weird. http://pastebin.com/ShBB09qm
<roryy> can't you specify the config file with a command-line parameter?
<roryy> anyway, my wild guess is that it's refusing to follow the symlink on the grounds of security
<roryy> i'd have thought something like this would be a user-level programme, not a system service
<kbmonkey> no the config is fixed, I suspect /etc has some security that prevents this
<kbmonkey> I never expect this either :p
<roryy> maybe it runs as a user that doesn't have access to that file
<roryy> anyway, i'm off to bed
<roryy> g'night
#ubuntu-za 2011-05-27
<KerberoMobile> symmetria!
<KerberoMobile> interwebz: y u no working :(
<kbmonkey> more mense
<superfly> morning
<kbmonkey> yawns
<kbmonkey> only 4 more weeks left then I'm free of the corporate windows world :D
<kbmonkey> hello maiatoday I trust you arewell!
<maiatoday> hi kbmonkey 
<maiatoday> yeah I'm fine
<maiatoday> busy but good :)
<maiatoday> and you?
<kbmonkey> busy and good thanks :)
<maiatoday> cool we are on the same page then ;)
<kbmonkey> yes :] back to work for now.
<kbmonkey> enjoy the friday!
<sakhi> mornings
<Kilos> good morning superfly and others
<superfly> hiya Kilos
<sakhi> yo Kilos superfly #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi sakhi sdehaan 
<superfly> hey sakhi
<Kilos> hiya panphried 
<panphried> hi
<panphried> whatsup?
<Kilos> nothing new yet
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<nlsthzn-work> Maaz: tea please
<Maaz> Everybody here drinks coffee or goes thirsty
<nlsthzn-work> Maaz: :p
<Maaz> nlsthzn-work: Huh?
<Kilos> hehe hiya nlsthzn-work 
<Kilos> if you really want tea you will have to ask cocooncrash to teach him
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you kind bot
<Maaz> no probs, Kilos
<roryy> evening
<Kilos> hi roryy 
<roryy> how are you, Kilos ?
<Kilos> well ty and you roryy 
<Kilos> just very cold here in ptown
<roryy> cold in jhb too
<Kilos> yeah that place is like 2 degrees less than here every night
<nlsthzn-work> nice and hot over here :p
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: hey Mr. Kilos, all is well?
<Kilos> lol. send some here nlsthzn-work 
<Kilos> yip ty and you?
<nlsthzn-work> Always well... if this place could export heat they would be even richer :)
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> lo all
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<Symmetria> *sigh* I keep running otuta network interfaces
<Kilos> ouch
<Symmetria> I was just going through just how much bandwidth and how many router interfaces we're now using just in joburg and pretoria
<Symmetria> and its completely SICK
<Symmetria> I have a total of 37 10G interfaces into the routers in joburg and pretoria combined 
<Symmetria> which is nuts
<Kilos> and you still need more?
<Symmetria> heh a lot more
<Symmetria> Im adding something like 25 10G interfaces in capetown in the next 2 months
<Kilos> they gonna be happy
<Symmetria> heh the costs are bizarre though
<Symmetria> you're looking at anywhere from 60 to 100 grand an interface
<Kilos> eina
<Symmetria> heh I managed to get my ass shot at early this morning as well
<Symmetria> after I got lost driving back from a client after working all night
<Symmetria> and ended up in the middle of diepsloot
<Kilos> whew that dont sound good
<Symmetria> LOL the guy was drunk and missed me and my car thank god
<Kilos> it must be your intimidating hairstyle
<Kilos> nlsthzn-work, wb
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: thanks... problem when you use a common PC...  I turn my back and someone else has logged in  :/
<Kilos> haha
<Symmetria> :(
<Symmetria> my twin sister just got hijacked
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> is she ok Symmetria 
<Symmetria> yeah
<Symmetria> volvo s40 gone though, but that can be replaced, thats what insurance is for
<Symmetria> but Im so fucking pissed off 
<Symmetria> sorry excuse the language
<Symmetria> but man
<nlsthzn-work> Sucks :/
<nlsthzn-work> Crime is the one thing I don't miss about SA...
 * Symmetria is renewing his gun license tomorrow
<Symmetria> and then going out and replenishing my gun colllection
 * Kilos lol @ nlsthzn-work inna mail
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: :p
<Kilos> i go creep into bed for warmth now. sleep tight all of ya.
 * nlsthzn-work lurks
#ubuntu-za 2011-05-28
 * roryy wonders why update-notifier depends on udisks
<Kilos> good morning superfly and others
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Sure thing, Kilos. Hey guys, bring your own mugs! I'm tired of doing all the dishes on my own.
<Kilos> hi lengau 
<panphried> morning all
<Kilos> lo panphried 
<panphried> can i have some coffee pls?
<Kilos> just ask maaqz coffee please
<panphried> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> panphried: Sure
<panphried> ah, a coffee bot, i seee
<panphried> nice
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he is an everything bot
<Kilos> weather bot too
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and panphried!
<superfly> hi Kilos
<panphried> Maaz, weather in johannesburg today
<Maaz> panphried: Too many places match johannesburg today: Johannesburg, California; Johannesburg, Michigan and Johannesburg, South Africa
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<panphried> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy panphried
<panphried> Maaz, weather in Johannesburg, South Africa today
<Maaz> panphried: City not found
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in johannesburg south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: In Johannesburg, South Africa at 10:30 AM SAST on May 28, 2011: 11°C; Humidity: 44%; Wind: WNW at 20 km/h; Conditions: Clear; Sunrise/set: 6:44 AM SAST/5:23 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 2:40 AM SAST/2:18 PM SAST
<panphried> lol. thanks Kilos
<Kilos> yw
<panphried> not too horrible
<Kilos> he doesnt forcast just on the spot
<panphried> whos joining for the africa day concert in newtown?
<Kilos> dunno
<panphried> wish the weather was a bit better, but i think its going to be nice.
<Kilos> should be a nice day
<panphried> anyone close to Newtown - Baaba Maal, Habib Koite, and many more - free concert
<panphried> lets hope Kilos
<roryy> morning
<roryy> will this icy winter never end? *sob*
<Kilos> morning roryy 
<Kilos> lol i also suffer in the cold
<Kilos> so does the vodacom network
<Kilos> still months to go and most likely gonna get colder some
<roryy> yeah
<roryy> ah well
<Kilos> hi |3o|3 Squirm 
<|3o|3> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> here is a site maybe interesting for you guys with servers
<Kilos> http://www.servercircle.com
<Kilos> or maybe some of you can go teach/help them even
<roryy> looks stackoverflowish
<Squirm> hiya Kilos 
 * nlsthzn-work waves
 * Symmetria growls at people attempting to brute force his infrastructure
<nlsthzn-work> Scary... :p
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> easy way to deal with such people
<Symmetria> :P null route their asses, complete ban to the entire network
<Kerbero> hehe
<Kerbero> awesome
<nlsthzn-work> Never incur the wrath of the SysOp :p
<nuvolari> kb<tab>
<nuvolari> where's the monkey?
<nuvolari> Kerbero: naand oom
<nuvolari> er
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> Kilos: naand oom
<nuvolari> sorry Kerbero 
<nuvolari> g'evening anyways :P
<nlsthzn-work> hey nuvolari, what's up?
<nuvolari> hey nlsthzn-work 
<nuvolari> it's a bit nippy here
<nuvolari> all of a sudden :/
<nlsthzn-work> nuvolari did you get that picture app in diasp.org to work for you now?
<nuvolari> how are things there?
<nlsthzn-work> hot as hell
<nlsthzn-work> :p
<nuvolari> nlsthzn-work: will check just now
<nuvolari> nlsthzn-work: as long as it *is not* hell :P
<nlsthzn-work> ah, ok... I got it to work for me... seems a bit silly (... except if you like to collect lol cats I guess)
<nlsthzn-work> nuvolari, I am not sure... it might be (this being my 4th night straight at work it might really be) ;)
<nuvolari> this is ubsurd. every time I log in it tells me the page I'm looking for doesn't exist
<nuvolari> after it seems to successfully authenticate me
<nlsthzn-work> Must be a conspiracy
<nuvolari> I blame M$
<nlsthzn-work> Uncle Bill does not approve
<Kilos> winter in africa
<Kilos> sleep warm all. see ya morrow time
#ubuntu-za 2011-05-29
<tumbleweed> Symmetria: your debian mirror is lagging again. Can you add some monitoring for this, please, it's a real pain
<sakhi> happy Sunday
<afrodeity> maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> afrodeity: There isn't a pot on
<afrodeity> maaz: grind the beans
<Maaz> afrodeity: *blink*
<afrodeity> anybody happen to know what the correct permission should be for dchlient-script?
<afrodeity> mine is -rwsr-xr-x but it no working
 * Kilos shivers in silence
<Kilos> hi all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> i used a 6g drive and installed maverick without updating and then upgraded to natty and it works fine
<Kilos> so will upgrade mine in aus when data not a prob
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty buddy
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> stupid bot
<nlsthzn> Kilos: so are you enjoying Unity?
<Kilos> it is the classic nlsthzn 
<Kilos> because it says my hardware no good
<nlsthzn> Kilos: still... that sucks... oh well...
<Kilos> lol
 * nlsthzn is now on the slickest Gnome 2.x install he as ever seen... Katya is so sexy...
<Kilos> is Katya an os 
<nlsthzn> Kilos: Linux Mint 11 "Katya"
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i like gnome it is very noob friendly
<Kilos> easy to use
<Kilos> kubunt will take me months to work out
<nlsthzn> Kilos: :) once you get used to it you will find it as as easy as Gnome
<Kilos> yeah just in the beginning nothing is visible. you gotta hunt
<Kilos> and add to panel etc
<afrodeity> this is annoying, sudo dhclient does nothing, and network-manager refuses to manage even a tadpole
<Kilos> i am sure it will be a stiff challenge for office jacks and the like
<Kilos> lol
<afrodeity> I feel like we're being deprecated into dumb-down mode
<marcog> afrodeity: if ubuntu is too dumbed-down for you, there are many other distros out there
<Kilos> like windows
<marcog> i mean linux distros :P
<Kilos> lol
<marcog> like gentoo, arch, etc.
<Kilos> dont upset him marcog 
<Kilos> he is an expert ranter
<marcog> i don't mean to upset
<marcog> lol Kilos 
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> Ubuntu suites me cause you can install and use it... as opposed to setting it up to make it useful :)
<marcog> same here
<Kilos> yeah
<marcog> but there's no one-size-fits-all
<Kilos> ubuntu ++
<nlsthzn> and in that vain Mint does even a better job of that than Ubuntu... 
<nlsthzn> install and go...
<marcog> i explored more distros back when i had the time
<marcog> right now, ubuntu gets the job done and is widely supported by the community
<nlsthzn> True...
<afrodeity> febuntu?
<nlsthzn> afrodeity: ?
<afrodeity> I upgraded my kernel because they got rid of the kernel lock in 39
<nlsthzn> afrodeity: have they also sorted out the power regression that was reported?
<afrodeity> 39 appears to be huge improvement on 38 which was problematic
<afrodeity> no laptop, so can't report on power issues
 * afrodeity is listening to Trihedron featuring Opus - DJ Krush (The Message At The Depth) ::: 01. DJ Krush - Trihedron featuring Opus.mp3 ::: 00:35/06:33 @ 192kbps
<superfly> afrodeity: did you try to add the interface name after "dhclient"? That *always* works for me
<afrodeity> yep, tried sudo dhclient eth0
<afrodeity> which command lists interfaces again?
<queery> iwlist
<queery> is that what you are looking for?
<queery> of ifconfig
<afrodeity> :)
<afrodeity> iwlist is a new one
<queery> yea but don't work with all eth
<queery> I like it for wifi scanning
<queery> sudo iwlist scan
<afrodeity> interface no support scanning
<queery> you have to be root or sudo to scan the wifi (i'v found)
<afrodeity> I am root
<queery> oh ok
<queery> then it's back to ifconfig
<afrodeity> I wish we hadn't split the browser from the os
<queery> hu?
<afrodeity> off topic, but it would be faster if we just booted into a browser
<queery> ok im out
<queery> l8er tweeps
<afrodeity> oops
<superfly> afrodeity: since when was the browser part of the OS (apart from Windows)
<magellanic> and chromeos ;)
<superfly> magellanic: it's still not technically part of the OS, it's the desktop shell
<magellanic> okay, isn't that the same case with windows then
<superfly> no, with Windows, the Trident engine is a system DLL
<superfly> remember that with Windows, the GUI is part of the OS, they are integrated and inseparable
<superfly> on Linux our GUI apps run in X, which itself is just another app on the box
<magellanic> hmm okay
<afrodeity> it is in a sense, if you surf via a shell, but its an architectural problem
<kbmonkey> evening
<superfly> hi kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> hi superfly 
<Kilos> lo kbmonkey 
<Kilos> kinda cold to sit here
<superfly> Kilos: get a blanket and put it over your legs
<Kilos> lol. got one but fingers freeze too
<superfly> ah
<Kilos> wait i get a beanie for ears as well
<superfly> it's not that cold here
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> hehe
<kbmonkey> just type faster! he he
<Kilos> then no one will understand
<kbmonkey> kubuntu 11.04 usb wont boot up on my netbook :/
 * superfly gets his "No I won't fix your computer!" quilt his mom-in-law made
<kbmonkey> I want a throw with tux on it
<kbmonkey> hot chocolate help too
<kbmonkey> just dont burn your fingers when you dip them
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> how many usb ports you got kbmonkey 
<Kilos> do they all not work
<kbmonkey> 4 back and 2 front and they all work
<Kilos> kubuntu 11.04 usb wont boot up on my netbook :/ ??
<kbmonkey> 4x-usb hub connected too. having port problems?
<Kilos> what am i missing
<kbmonkey> which ones?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you said you got that prob not me
<kbmonkey> oh lol, no the usb ports work fine, the usb disk wont boot :)
<Kilos> my maverick works but member with karmic and the lynx i sometimes had to move things from port to port
<kbmonkey> just black, no text nothing. I boot other OS's fine
<Kilos> whats on the stick
<kbmonkey> kubuntu 11.04
<kbmonkey> I used tuxboot to make it from a ISO
<Kilos> then you didnt do the iso thing right
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> however I made the ISO from a CD using dd. that should be fine hey?
<kbmonkey> tuxboot is a updated fork of unetbooting 
<Kilos> i only made one and used the startup disk creator
<Kilos> copied iso to desktop and then did it
<kbmonkey> ah, well I dont have the startup disk creator as Im in a crunchbang linux :)
<Kilos> ah i learn more
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i went to all the trouble of making a boot stick then found my pc cant do the usb boot thing hehe
<kbmonkey> me too!
<Kilos> i remember something about unetbootin as well. cant remember where it fitted in
<kbmonkey> that was the tool recommended on the Ubuntu help wiki to make usb disks
<Kilos> ah maybe i did that too
<Kilos> now just need someone to invent a heated keyboard for winter
<nlsthzn> Kilos: the main ubuntu site recommends how to make a bootable USB... but it won't matter if your hardware doesn't support it :)
<Kilos> lol yeah.
<nlsthzn> as soon as youtube finishes uploading a vid a made I will making a blog post about linux mint 11 with some eye-candy :)
<Kilos> how do you know if a site has got probs
<Kilos> i used this till a week ago and now it dont work anymore
<Kilos> Unable to load page
<Kilos> Problem occurred while loading the URL http://www.fsms.co.za/next-gen/messages/compose
<Kilos> Cannot connect to destination (www.fsms.co.za)
<nlsthzn> Kilos: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<kbmonkey> cool, give us the link when you do nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> kbmonkey: will do
<Kilos> lol. just me it says
<Kilos> wonder who there doesnt like me
<nlsthzn> Kilos: let me try
<nlsthzn> Kilos: so far no go for me 
<Kilos> i get there but it doesnt send anymore
<Kilos> http://www.fsms.co.za/
<nlsthzn> Kilos: ah I am also in now... but it seems slow
<Kilos> i went there and did the register bit about a month ago and it worked kiff
<nlsthzn> maybe the service is a bit over loaded... try refreshing using ctrl+f5
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> now it tells me vodacom  is doing maintenance work on their sms site
<Kilos> for the last week?
<Kilos> can only be in africa
<kbmonkey> you sound surprised ;P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> works to mtn though so i am happy its not here by me
<Kilos> didnt think of trying to a mtn fone till now
<Kilos> actually very kiff when it works that site. you send free smses in sa
<Kilos> now i want to find one that works to aus
<kbmonkey> superfly, you do any/occasional CSS? Know a nice editor?
<superfly> kbmonkey: I usually use Kate for HTML and CSS
<nlsthzn> Kilos: that is nice... I pay a pretty penny sending messages from here to SA
<Kilos> nlsthzn, i think all you need is a sa fone number to register with then it will work from there too
<Kilos> i was skeptical first so used a sim no. i dont use anymore and it worked fine
<nlsthzn> Kilos: lol, I still have a contract that I have been unable to cancel for more than a year now :/
<Kilos> good use that one
<Kilos> i am sure it will work and you get 20 smses a day
<nlsthzn> Kilos: over kill :)
<Kilos> you dont have to use them dodo
<Kilos> i used 2 or 3 a week
<nlsthzn> so annoying uploading video @ 100kbps :/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> try gprs
<Kilos> 14K onna good day
<nlsthzn> Kilos: 3G is nice and fast
<Kilos> but with broadband you get limited by the providers
<Kilos> this modem is only 6 months old and boet not sure if its a 3.2m/s or the 7.?
<superfly> Kilos: probably a 7,2
<Kilos> but havent seen it over 200KB/s here yet
<superfly> *7.2
<Kilos> then i had the 3.? wrong
<Kilos> 3.6 hey
<nlsthzn> you should get close to 1mbps with 3G if memory serves... best way to test is to get a torrent with enough seeders...
<Kilos> yeah so they say. i am sure they choke the things
<Kilos> or their servers or whatever they got
<Kilos> no data to test things. was on gprs so long even 100K is great
<nlsthzn> :) the more you get the sooner you realize it isn't enought :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you didnt read the need for speed
<Kilos> but with data at this price uncapped is the answer
<nlsthzn> Kilos: yup... biggest bargain here is the fact that is uncapped... 
<Kilos> yeah must be heaven
<nlsthzn> Kilos: yup... coming to SA in December and the first thought I was how am I going to do anything online ... here if you don't have internet there are hordes of cheap internet cafes everywhere... you are always connected :/
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> naand om Kilos, nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: hey
<Kilos> naand nuvolari 
<kbmonkey> naand!
<Kilos> lol naand apie
<nuvolari> hallo kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> lol kbapie
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sbapie
<Kilos> dont mix your tales
<nlsthzn> :)
<kbmonkey> oook oook
<nlsthzn> You speak the language most deliciously
 * kbmonkey pushes the banana button on the keyboard and a fruit drops from a slot
<kbmonkey> aah, no electrical shocks today
<Kilos> hehehe
<nuvolari> lol
<Kilos> nlsthzn, try that sms goodie i am hoping it works from aus
<Kilos> you can be the guinee pig
<nlsthzn> Kilos: k... give me a moment
<Kilos> k
<nuvolari> guinea?
<nlsthzn> Kilos: site is s   l     o                w            ... zzzzz
<Kilos> yeah not written in python
<Kilos> used to be faster a month back
<Kilos> i think they didnt expect so many peeps to use it so its not big enough
<nlsthzn> Kilos: one problem... how do you get a reply ? :p
<Kilos> in your inbox
<nlsthzn> Kilos: oh... and now I need to give a code... yet I have no idea where that bloody sim card is... or what my pin is... but it seems it will work fine from anywhere on the planet... no issues as yet
<Kilos> sorry for all the hard work but if you get it working you can save some
<nlsthzn> Kilos: nah not really... much more hassle than it is worth... when I hit SA in December I am cancelling it in any case
<Kilos> yeah but this fsms works great if they will just upgrade it
<Kilos> and smses to aus are close to R2 a time
<nuvolari> I'm beat. g'night everyone
<Kilos> nag seun. lekker slaap
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: good night
<Kilos> methinks it be a good idea to go sleep too. night all of you
<nlsthzn> Kilos: good night...
<kbmonkey> g'nite to all going to zzz :)
<nlsthzn> kbmonkey: http://nlsthzn.wordpress.com/2011/05/30/hello-katya-my-latest-mistress/ for your viewing pleasure...
<nlsthzn> doh too late...
<nlsthzn> night kbmonkey 
<nlsthzn> cheers all... got to get my beauty sleep too :)
#ubuntu-za 2012-05-21
<inetpro> fp
<inetpro> good morning
<superfly> o/
<superfly> Maaz: tumbleweed++ [ for sponsoring my package ]
<Kilos> hi superfly and other guys. the monkey says he will chair tonight, so thats lekker
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday hope you will be with us tonight
<maiatoday> yup kilos
<maiatoday> I'll try
<Kilos> ty girl
<Kilos> ok guys. see you tonight. have a good day
<inetpro> Maaz: what's for lunch?
<Maaz> inetpro: they say Debonairs Pizza is the leading pizza restaurant in Africa. http://www.debonairs.co.za/
<inetpro> hm...
<inetpro> I wonder
<bakuman> lol lies
<bakuman> i dont like debonairs, stElmos tastes better. And if you are not only looking as TakeAway stellenbosch has al least 5 different rastaurants that are better
<bakuman> (pizza restaurants)
<inetpro> bakuman: what about Pretoria?
<bakuman> nee daar moet jy maar lewe van melk en heuning en brood
<inetpro> :-)
<superfly> bakuman: I agree, I prefer St Elmo's... but Scooters' deep pan pizza is also very yummy
<charlvn> +1 debonairs is really teh suck
<inetpro> Maaz: for lunch is also <reply> $who: I prefer St Elmo's... but Scooters' deep pan pizza is also very yummy
<Maaz> inetpro: I'll remember that
<inetpro> Maaz: google St Elmo 
<Maaz> inetpro: "St Elmo Steak House" http://www.stelmos.com/ :: "St. Elmo's fire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St._Elmo's_fire :: "St. Elmo's Coffee Pub" http://stelmoscoffeepub.com/ :: "St. Elmo" http://www.st-elmo.org/ :: "St. Erasmus(St. Elmo) - Saints & Angels - Catholic Online" http://www.catholic.org/saints/saint.php?saint_id=182 :: "St Elmo General Store" http://www.st-elmo.com/ :: "Saint Elmo - Colorado 
<inetpro> Maaz: google St Elmo Pretoria
<Maaz> inetpro: "Recipe to get larger slice of pizza marke" http://www.btimes.co.za/98/0705/survey/survey.htm :: "Kallie Cornelius - South Africa | LinkedIn" http://za.linkedin.com/pub/kallie-cornelius/15/30b/103 :: "National Lottery" http://www.nationallottery.co.za/competitions/promo.asp :: "St Elmo's Woodfired Pizza" http://www.stelmos.co.za/ :: "Student Bargains - Welcome to University of Pretoria" http://www.tukkieslife.co.za/Bargains.aspx ::
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> seems there's a business opportunity for someone
<inetpro> no St Elmo's in Pretoria
 * inetpro likes the Student Bargains site
<charlvn> if you need to know where to find good junk food, ask the students
<charlvn> they are the authorities on the subject
<charlvn> not that good pizza is actually even junk food
<charlvn> but the crap they sell in the shops probably do qualify as such
<inetpro> Maaz: for lunch is also <reply> $who: Click on the day to view the bargains for the day http://www.tukkieslife.co.za/Bargains.aspx
<Maaz> inetpro: Got it
<charlvn> have you guys tried making pizza at home?
<superfly> charlvn: the wife does it often
<charlvn> superfly: i don't want to eat pizza in the shop anymore
<charlvn> it's too easy and too much better to make it yourself
<inetpro> charlvn: heh
<charlvn> the only "hard" part is making the dough
<inetpro> home made is always best
<charlvn> so what i normally do is i buy the pre-made pizza bases in the shop and then just do the topping myself
<charlvn> as long as you use good quality pizza bases it works perfect
<inetpro> that's what we also do most of the time
<charlvn> for half the price you get twice the quality of pizza as the end result
<superfly> charlvn: the mrs makes the dough in the bread machine
<charlvn> superfly: my mom also has one of those bread machines, they are very handy but it's too much trouble for me still
<charlvn> the only pizzas i really like are the original italian style pizzas with lots of fresh herbs
<charlvn> not the american pizzas with "pepperoni" on them (which actually means peppers in italian, not even a meat sausage)
<charlvn> if i ask for pepperoni on my pizza i expect peppers not sausage yuck
<Owkkuri> inetpro: http://www.bizpages.co.za/cat/st-elmos-woodfired-pizza/willow-way-shopping-centre-location :P I thought the name sounded familiar
<inetpro> Owkkuri: hmm.... way to far from where I am
<inetpro> but I shall have to remember that when visiting afriend in the area
<inetpro> thanks
<Owkkuri> it's on my way home 
<Owkkuri> :P
 * inetpro has never had a pizza from st elmos
 * Owkkuri neither
<charlvn> neither
 * Superhuman too
<Banlam> http://imgur.com/gallery/0kovm <- same kind of pictures we had in our computer science theory books
<nuvolari> am I to early?
<nuvolari> *to
<nuvolari> argh
<nuvolari> *too
<nuvolari> oh, 19:30
<kbmonkey> hello
<kbmonkey> *two ;P
<nuvolari> hallo kbapie :D
<nuvolari> gaan dit wel?
<kbmonkey> ja ja gaan lekker ou, en self?
<nuvolari> klop-dissel-boom dankie
<kbmonkey> gatskop!
<nuvolari> ow :-/
<kbmonkey> kickass :p
<nuvolari> ag jinne :-/ my compose key is weer opi koffie
<kbmonkey> I have about 10 MB left on my 3g, i'm *hoping* i wont run out tonight.
<nuvolari> no web browsing for you!
<kbmonkey> no git either :(
<kbmonkey> ha ha. maar ek moet die agenda somehow try sien...
<kbmonkey> oh disco, login works in elinks :D
<kbmonkey> it wont accept the dates for start/end.
<nuvolari> bleh. UI freeze :-/
<kbmonkey> so listen, i can login to loco with elinks :] ha ha
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: did you try lynx before?
<nuvolari> I can't remember how they stack up
<kbmonkey> yes, I used lynx for a while. elinks is like enhanced lynx
<kbmonkey> that took a third of my MB, im getting worried now =D
<kbmonkey> ...unless my vnstat is misreporting.
<kbmonkey> how do I see my network throughput per device, again.. ?
<nuvolari> lemme check
<nuvolari> I forgot that one
<kbmonkey> can you chair meetings nuvolari ? 
<kbmonkey> brb
<nuvolari> hmm, do we have an agenda?
<kbmonkey> had to verify my account... okay folks don't look like i can stay online, something chewed my 3g 
<kbmonkey> it will drop me pretty soon :(
<kbmonkey> gaarg
<kbmonkey> there is no agenda either, nuvolari. hmm
<nuvolari> ack
<nuvolari> social meeting? :P
<kbmonkey> seems like it =D
<kbmonkey> on my remote shell so it wont time me out, at least
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: try less /proc/net/dev
<nuvolari> there was one nifty tool
<nuvolari> but I can't recall what it's called
<nuvolari> or just ifconfig: "RX bytes:19877881 (19.8 MB)  TX bytes:4294589 (4.2 MB)"
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> sjoe was amper laat
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> lyk of dit net social gaan wees oom
<Kilos> evening everyone
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: perfect combo: iftop and nload
<Kilos> die apie het gese hy kom stoel wees
<nuvolari> hy vra of ek kan oom
 * nuvolari skraap die moed bymekaar :P
<Kilos> wanner nou?
<Kilos> sjoe jy sal moet baas skap kry oor maaz
<Kilos> en maia het ook gese sy gaan try hier wees
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nuvolari: Okay
<nuvolari> g'evening octoquad 
<Kilos> hi octoquad 
<octoquad> good evening everybody :)
<octoquad> how we all doing?
<Kilos> we kinda cold and you?
<octoquad> a teeny bit cold, but all good. lol
<Kilos> superfly, you here?
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> yay you chair tonight superfly 
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Kilos: I don't have meeting priviledges with Maaz
<nuvolari> bah :'( I can't do nothing
<Kilos> cant highvoltage give you priviledges?
<Kilos> or Owkkuri 
<superfly> Kilos: no, I don't think so
<superfly> no
<Owkkuri> nope
<Kilos> sjoe only drubin 
<nuvolari> howcome everyone is in the list but me? :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> have you got priviledges nuvolari 
<nuvolari> no oom kils
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and nuvolari!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> drubin, ping
<nuvolari> *Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<nuvolari> thanks Maaz 
<nuvolari> I'm really not in the list
<nuvolari> I tried creating a meeting event
<Kilos> eish
<nuvolari> I'm somehow not part of the ubuntu-za team, but I am already part of the team in launchpad...?
<nuvolari> not making sense
<Kilos> its maaz thats fulla
<Kilos> yo refusenik 
<Kilos> Owkkuri, is there anyone else with ops here
<Owkkuri> not that I know of Kilos
<Kilos> ouch
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, I can make you chair :P (well, in the meeting event
<nuvolari> )
<Kilos> no no you bigger than me
 * Banlam bangs a gavel
<Banlam> what's happening?
<Kilos> we trying to find a chair
<nuvolari> not a lazy chair though
 * Banlam is sitting on one
<nuvolari> Maaz: jump
<Maaz> How high?
<nuvolari> Maaz: jump very high
<Maaz> nuvolari: Excuse me?
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> Maaz: start meeting about Monthly IRC Meeting
<Maaz> nuvolari: You're not the boss of me
<nuvolari> :-/
<nuvolari> I tried
<nuvolari> Maaz: help becoming boss of you
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sorry...
<nuvolari> utter discrimination
<Kilos> cocooncrash, you here?
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Yup
<Kilos> can you please give nuvolari  and/or superfly ops
<mazal> Evening all
<Kilos> lo mazal 
<nuvolari> hi mazal 
<superfly> Kilos: not ops, meeting privs
<nuvolari> ye, we need so faery-dust to start the meeting :P
<Kilos> cocooncrash, meeting priviledges for nuvolari  and/or superfly please
<cocooncrash> Maaz: grant admin to superfly when authed
<Maaz> cocooncrash: Sure
<cocooncrash> Maaz: grant chairmeeting to superfly when authed
<Maaz> cocooncrash: chairmeeting permission for superfly is already auth
<Banlam> coo coo ka choo
<Kilos> ty cocooncrash 
<nuvolari> lol Banlam 
<cocooncrash> Maaz: create account nuvolari 
<Maaz> cocooncrash: Yessir
<cocooncrash> Maaz: grant chairmeeting to nuvolari  when authed
<Maaz> cocooncrash: Righto
<nuvolari> Banlam: bleshu
<Kilos> there you go guys, fight over who is chair
 * nuvolari is not the fighting type
<Kilos> nuvolari, start the meet
<superfly> hrm, OK, shall we start?
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> Maaz: start meeting about Monthly IRC Meeting
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Done
<Banlam> maaz, I am Gareth Cawood
<Maaz> Banlam: Done
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Okay
<Kilos> Maaz, I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<octoquad> Maaz: I am Bruce Pieterse
<Maaz> octoquad: Done
<Kerbero> "i am, therefore i am"
<Kerbero> Maaz: i am jp meijers
<Maaz> Kerbero: Yessir
<Kilos> ha ha
<mazal> I assume we must all give our name ?
<Kilos> yip
<mazal> Maaz: I am Wikus van dyk
<Maaz> mazal: Yessir
<Kilos> no nom de plumes
<Kerbero> wikus vd merwe
<Kerbero> :P
<Kilos> cocooncrash, are you joining us?
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Review previous minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review previous minutes
<Kilos> hi psydroid sign in with maaz please
<nuvolari> if I can find the previous minutes we can review it :P
<superfly> nuvolari: dunno about the minutes, but here: http://churchm.ag/harvard-athletes-perform-call-me-maybe-video/
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> Kilos, how do I do that?
<Kilos> just type in maaz I am "name"
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<nuvolari> lol superfly 
<maiatoday> sorry I am late people
<psydroid> hi superfly nuvolari Kerbero maiatoday
<nuvolari> no problem maiatoday 
<nuvolari> welcome 
<maiatoday> Maaz I am Maia Grotepass
<Maaz> maiatoday: Yessir
<nuvolari> ooh, pretty cool video
<octoquad> nuvolari: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/406/detail/
 * mazal wonders if Maaz can make coffee :P
<psydroid> Maaz I am Sunil Janki
<Maaz> psydroid: Righto
<Kilos> Owkkuri, are you joining us?
<nuvolari> to be honest, I'm a bit lost
<maiatoday> the meeting has started?
<nuvolari> ye
<octoquad> nuvolari: what are you still looking for the previous meeting minutes?
<nuvolari> but need a little help maiatoday :P pleeze
<maiatoday> ok no problem
<maiatoday> where are we
<maiatoday> ok meeting minutes
<superfly> nuvolari: oops, got my links crossed :-/
<nuvolari> no problem superfly 
<maiatoday> http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-04-16-17-36-51.html
<maiatoday> did you start the meeting with Maaz?
<nuvolari> maybe I should pay better attention before chairing a meeting 
<nuvolari> maiatoday: affirmative
<maiatoday> ok good
<nuvolari> and started topic review minutes
<maiatoday> so are we reviewing minutes?
<Banlam> in theory
<maiatoday> ok
<maiatoday> also we don't have an agenda
<maiatoday> so lets make one quickly:
<maiatoday> 1.
<maiatoday> review minuets
<maiatoday> 2: feedback from release parties
<maiatoday> 3: ubuntu hours
<maiatoday> 4: certification update
<maiatoday> anything else?
<maiatoday> maaz help me with meeting
<Maaz> maiatoday: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<maiatoday> maaz can you do meetings
<maiatoday> maaz what can you do
<Maaz> maiatoday: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Banlam> so any news on ubuntu CDs?
<nuvolari> maiatoday: is there any reason why I'm not in the meeting team list?
<nuvolari> I can't create a new meeting entry
<maiatoday> 5: feedback on cds
<maiatoday> no no reason nuvolari 
<maiatoday> I don't control the list
<maiatoday> who is the controller of the Maaz list?
<Banlam> are we going to discuss launch parties?
<maiatoday> Maaz topic review minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: review minutes
<maiatoday> does anyone want to say anything on the previous minutes?
<maiatoday> it was short, so I think we can move on
<maiatoday> Maaz topic feedback from release parites
<maiatoday> bleargh spelling
<Kilos> hehe
<maiatoday> Maaz?
<Maaz> Current Topic: feedback from release parites
<nuvolari> yeah, chair in training, not going as smooth today :P
<Banlam> lol
<maiatoday> no problem nuvolari 
<maiatoday> I'll stop anytime if you wanna take over
<Banlam> so who attended release parties?
<maiatoday> ok so we had a fun party at the shuttleworth centre
<maiatoday> very sweet, yet yummy cake
<nuvolari> no no, it's ok maiatoday, I'll pay attention today
<Banlam> photos? blog posts?
<maiatoday> I wanted to blog about the pretoria release party, but I haven't got the pics yet
<maiatoday> yeah hang on I'll get the link
<nuvolari> I'm not sure if we're on for a release party here in durbs
<maiatoday> http://my-ubuntu-day.blogspot.com/2012/04/cape-town-precise-pangolin-release.html
<nuvolari> I've been trying to keep an eye on the mailing list, but that's about as far as I got 
<maiatoday> Does anyone have pics for the pretoria release party?
<maiatoday> maaz action maiatoday ask for release party pics for pretoria party on mailing list
<Maaz> maiatoday: What?
<maiatoday> bleargh
<maiatoday> maaz agreed maiatoday ask for release party pics for pretoria party on mailing list
<Maaz> Agreed: maiatoday ask for release party pics for pretoria party on mailing list
<superfly> maiatoday: I did see a few on a friend's facebook page - I can ask about them
<maiatoday> ok 
<maiatoday> thanks superfly
<maiatoday> any other feedback from release parties?
<maiatoday> ok
<nuvolari> welcome zeref 
<zeref> herro nuvolari 
<maiatoday> it was low key but we had quite a few people, the pretoria people had a good turn out they say
<Kilos> hi zeref sign in to the meeting
<maiatoday> does anyone want to add anything about the release parties?
<mazal> nope
<maiatoday> ok then
<nuvolari> I wanna set the next topic maiatoday 
<maiatoday> maaz topic ubuntu hours
<Maaz> Current Topic: ubuntu hours
<maiatoday> oops sorry
<nuvolari> :P sies
<zeref> Kilos: ?
<nuvolari> ok, I'll do the next
<maiatoday> your message came through here just as I hit return
<maiatoday> I'll hang back next time
<Kilos> zeref, its our monthly ubuntu-za meeting and we need some names
<maiatoday> anyone planning an ubuntu hour?
<Kilos> type in maaz I am "name"
<mazal> What's an ubuntu hour ?
<nuvolari> I should communicate with kbmonkey
<nuvolari> as he's around now
<maiatoday> Banlam, when shall we have one, it's exams now isn't it.
<zeref> maaz I am Lunga Mthembu
<Maaz> zeref: Sure
<nuvolari> but we don't have a formal UH planned
<Banlam> maia, i don't reside in the area any more unfortunately
<Banlam> Kerbero, 
<maiatoday> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<maiatoday> mazal ^^
<Banlam> maiatoday, exams start soon yes,
<Banlam> if not tomorrow
<Kilos> nuvolari, contact william walter he had something to do with the last one there i think
<Kerbero> yes it start tomorrow
<maiatoday> ok that means people will want to go out for a beer won't they :D
<Kerbero> but the kids don't come anyway
<Kerbero> so i think we should organise a ubuntu hour or beer evening asap
<nuvolari> Kilos: yeah, I will contact him oom
<nuvolari> if it wasn't for him there wouldn't be anything going on in durbs :P
<maiatoday> ok Kerbero we can talk off line an make one happen
<Kerbero> ok
<Kilos> yo queery sign in
<zeref> hmmm, anything happeing in Joburg?
<nuvolari> good evening Guest21740 
<maiatoday> for the benefit of people who haven't had a ubuntu hour, contact a mate that uses ubuntu, meet at a public place
<maiatoday> announce ahead of time here or on the mailing list
<maiatoday> hang out
<maiatoday> maybe take a picture
<maiatoday> be open to meeting other ubntu users or future ubuntu users
<maiatoday> anyone have anything else they wanna add about ubuntu hours?
<Kerbero> since queery and banlam are gone from stellenbosch nothing happens here anymore
<Kerbero> now that is on record too
<Kerbero> two awesome people
<maiatoday> Kerbero: it's up to us
<Guest21740> ahhhhh
<Guest21740> thanx
<maiatoday> yeah to awesome people
<Banlam> :P
<Kerbero> Guest21740: change nick + tell maaz your name
<maiatoday> Guest21740 wanna tell us about the release party in Pretoria
<maiatoday> Also please send me pics to blog
<queery1985> maaz i am queery
<Maaz> queery1985: Done
<queery1985> damn nickserv
<Kerbero> lol, regte naam verkieslik
<queery1985> Oh right will do maiatoday
<queery1985> sorry for the late join
<maiatoday> how many people at the pretoria release party queery1985?
<queery1985> Ill try to organise an Ubuntu-Hour next month
<Kilos> queery1985, you are forgiven . dont make a habit of it
<queery1985> i joind the party late but when we got there about 15
<maiatoday> oh cool
<queery1985> so it was a success
<maiatoday> we had people coming and going in CT but I think around 15, which is good going since it was a public holiday long weekend
<maiatoday> does anyone want to add anything about ubuntu hours?
<nuvolari> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hi mageSIGN IN TO MEETING
<magespawn> Howdy 
<maiatoday> or ask anything about ubuntu hours?
<Kilos> oops
<zeref> maiatoday: any ubuntu hours planning for joburg?
<magespawn> Mazz I am Greg Eames
<Kilos> hi magespawn sign in
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Maaz I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Yessir
<maiatoday> yeah I think queery1985 wants to have one
<queery1985> zeref: I'll organise one next month
<magespawn> Sorry i am late
<zeref> cool, i'd be interested in helping out :-D
<maiatoday> zeref you can help queery1985 :D
<queery1985> awesome
<maiatoday> snap hehe
<zeref> lol
<nuvolari> no problem maiatoday, taking it slow tonight :P
<nuvolari> er, magespawn 
<magespawn> Yup
<koiosify> maaz I am Nicholas
<Maaz> koiosify: Done
<maiatoday> shall we move to the next topic? 
<nuvolari> oh hi koiosify 
<koiosify> hi all!
<Kilos> hi koiosify 
<nuvolari> ok, I'll do it maiatoday!! :P
<nuvolari> my turn
 * maiatoday sits on her hands
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic certification update
<Maaz> Current Topic: certification update
<magespawn> Yes nuvolari
<Kilos> magespawn, he is concentrating
<maiatoday> ok that topic was just finding out how the people who are helping each other work through the certification material were progressing
<Kilos> learning to chair
<maiatoday> if someone wants to comment
<nuvolari> I think oom Kilos is more active in the certification than me :P
<nuvolari> hello smile 
<nuvolari> welcome
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hi! :)
<maiatoday> Kilos are you guys managing with the certification stuff
<magespawn> I have not touched in ages
<smile> meeting here I understood? :p
<nuvolari> smile: yup
<Kilos> maiatoday, whats that?
<smile> nuvolari: when? :p
<maiatoday> oh ok then it wasn't you
<nuvolari> smile: you can identify to maaz by "maaz: I am <name here>"
<Kilos> smile, sign in
<smile> well I don't know. I have to go in nine minutes :p
<Kerbero> do it anyway
<octoquad> can you tell me more about the certification
<smile> maaz: I am smile
<Maaz> smile: Alrighty
<maiatoday> kbmonkey and some people were going through the Linux certification material
<smile> :)
<nuvolari> It's the standard LPI certifications right?
<Kilos> oh that
<queery1985> i wanna do it too
<maiatoday> yes the LPI
<Kilos> our tutor is kinda busy
<Kilos> Maaz, LPI manual
<Maaz> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/lpi-study-manual
<maiatoday> there is a small yet tenacious group
<maiatoday> queery1985: the material is free
<maiatoday> you can probably just go through it and ask questions
<maiatoday> there was a group
<queery1985> cool
<maiatoday> I think with a mailing list and a google groups, not sure
 * nuvolari is getting the group info
<magespawn> There is and a wiki
<maiatoday> ok cool
<nuvolari> http://groups.google.com/group/linux-studies
<nuvolari> Maaz: linux-studies
<Maaz> nuvolari: Excuse me?
<nuvolari> Maaz: lpi
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sorry...
<Tonberry> Maaz i am Hendrik van Wyk
<Maaz> Tonberry: Yessir
<nuvolari> Maaz: lpi-group is https://groups.google.com/group/linux-studies
<Maaz> nuvolari: Got it
<queery1985> maaz botsnack
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> ha ha
<nuvolari> there's some more resources mentioned in the group postings
<Kilos> queery1985, i had a link where you actually register for the lpi certs
<Kilos> will try find it again
<maiatoday> ok so open invite, people who want to do LPI join the group and ask questions
<nuvolari> ye, it used to be a bit more active
<queery1985> oh cool can oom Kilos please compile the info in a email and send it to the group? pweees
<Kilos> queery1985, we have a channel as well
<queery1985> hmmm
<nuvolari> anything else on the certification?
<Kilos> #linux-studies
<smile> byee :)
<magespawn> Maybe if we remind peoppe i tend to forget
<queery1985> on freenode?
<Kilos> we have all been slack maiatoday sorry
<Kilos> yip queery1985 
<nuvolari> did everyone see the mail with the .ics file for the meetings?
<nuvolari> can I continue to the last topic?
<octoquad> I was waiting to announce that
<mazal> Yeah , but I don't know how to import it nuvolari
<queery1985> ek okie
<octoquad> Wikus just asked for instructions on how to import it, I have responded to the mailing list.
<mazal> Thanx octoquad
<octoquad> no prob
<nuvolari> google calendar maak dit easypeasy :P ek weet nie hoe Thunderbird werk nie
<nuvolari> ah, thanks octoquad 
<Banlam> yeah, google just picks it up and asks you what you want to do
<maiatoday> we had an ubuntu-za calendar before if I remember
<magespawn> You can add google calender straight to thunder bird
<queery1985> it exists
<nuvolari> ok, advancing to last topic
<maiatoday> go nuvolari 
<queery1985> i used to handle it, and it had a repeating thing on it but im not getting reminders anymore
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic feedback on cd's
<Maaz> Current Topic: feedback on cd's
<maiatoday> the cds are trapped in customs
<Kilos> eish
<nuvolari> :O
<maiatoday> I spoke to TNT a few days back
<octoquad> y?
<nuvolari> we're not smoking anything!
<octoquad> lol
<nuvolari> I hope
<queery1985> did he order the CD's cause that might be why they are stuck *TNT*
<Kerbero> tnt post. stomme nederlanders.
<maiatoday> apparently canonical put (in their eyes) a small invoice on it but the euro exchange rate
<Kilos> haha
<nuvolari> lol
 * tumbleweed waves
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed 
<queery1985> euro is 10.8 today
<nuvolari> hi tumbleweed :) welcome
<maiatoday> the invoice is 319 rand and if it is over 300 rand it is an expensive parcel and needs to be taxed
<queery1985> its been climbing
<maiatoday> so I am happy to pay the tax but I don't know how to make it go forward
<nuvolari> blegh :-/
<nuvolari> how many CD's?
<maiatoday> I will phone them tomorrow
<mazal> I don't understand the cd's thing
<maiatoday> the parcel is 9kgs
<octoquad> maiatoday: don't they send it back if you don't collect it within x days?
<mazal> Why are we buying cd's ?
<nuvolari> wow, that's quite a bit then
<maiatoday> we aren't buying cds, mazal 
<Banlam> we're not
<magespawn> Wow thats a few
<maiatoday> we are an official loco so we get it free
<octoquad> if peeps want CD's in the durban area, they can ask me
<Banlam> but customs kick up more of a fuss if there's no "value" displayed on items
<mazal> hmm
<maiatoday> yeah but these are branded cds which official locos get
<Banlam> the fact is we're importing something which is worth something
<Banlam> nevermind that we didn't pay for it
<nuvolari> customs act like windows users: it can't be free...
<Banlam> hahaha
<Kilos> hehe
<octoquad> lol nuvolari 
<queery1985> hahaha
<maiatoday> anyway, it's no use arguing, I just want to get them before quetzal is release
<octoquad> can't we say it's for a non-profit?
<maiatoday> when I get them I'll divide them up and mail them to the centres again
<mazal> One of those many "rules" I don't get
<maiatoday> octoquad: I did explain that we don't sell them etc etc
<octoquad> how many do you get?
<maiatoday> I don't know the exact amount octoquad but as I said the parcel is 9kgs
<octoquad> maiatoday: ah, then what's there problem lol
<octoquad> sorry their problem
<nuvolari> I'm not going to take again, as I can't get them distributed here again :-/
<Kilos> red tape
<maiatoday> ok
<octoquad> nuvolari: are you from durbs?
<nuvolari> octoquad: ye, ballito
<maiatoday> I'll send a list on the mailing list and ask who wants me to send them
<octoquad> cool
<maiatoday> I had a list of people, but I don't know if they still want cds
<maiatoday> maaz agreed maiatoday will find out on the mailing list who wants cds once they get here
<Maaz> Agreed: maiatoday will find out on the mailing list who wants cds once they get here
<nuvolari> I know William is quite active in distributing ubuntu
<nuvolari> and repo's
<maiatoday> I am happy to make up a few parcels but I would prefer to send one parcel to a central point in each area
<queery1985> since im traveling all over JHB freestate and pretoria I can also help distribute
<maiatoday> that's the end of my story about the cds
<Kilos> thanksfor all the effort maiatoday 
<nuvolari> ok. any other last-minute topic?
<Kerbero> i want cd's and i'm not on the mailinglist
<nuvolari> yeah, thanks for your help maiatoday :)
<maiatoday> I always give you cds Kerbero :)
<Squirm> I also don't mind distributing any linux distro, will have to be posted though.
<Kerbero> :)
<queery1985> you can we set a time limit on sending emails to the list?
<mazal> I have a qeustion
<mazal> I think I have asked it before but can't remember the answer , think there was an issue
<maiatoday> no problem Squirm, last time I sent a parcel to people, contact me on the mailing list and let me in know what area you can distribute
<maiatoday> queery1985: what do you suggest?
<Squirm> maiatoday: eh, not part of the mailing list :P but I'm here most of the time
<queery1985> 11pm
<queery1985> hehe
<Squirm> maiatoday: Mooi River
<Squirm> kind of nowhere, but I'm there
<nuvolari> no further topics?
<mazal> Many people have slow or no internet and Ubuntu needs quite a few additional software and codecs to make it really good. Are we allowed to distribute iso's of Ubuntu that already have the multimedia additions and extra software installed ?
<mazal> yeah , that one
<nuvolari> yeah, I think we're allowed to do that in ZA, not?
<maiatoday> Squirm, email me your info if you want me to send cds, I need a postal address and a name
<tumbleweed> we don't recognise software patents in ZA
<tumbleweed> (although people do file them)
<mazal> Cos with 12.04 I came close to 1gig of additional stuff installled , and many people don't have the means to do that
<nuvolari> I don't know about any of you guys, but basically doing an upgrade for me was useless using the CD/ISO as it still downloaded > 300MB
<octoquad> We should just make an apt-on-cd with updates and codecs and distribute with the original cd
<Kilos> mazal, you can distribute remastersys dvd's as well with everything
<octoquad> or Kilos idea
<Kerbero> i still think canonical should start to send us blank branded cd's
<Squirm> I have a 4mb uncapped, unshaped line. so I don't mind distributing dvds either
<Kerbero> then we can write them before distribution
<maiatoday> Kerbero: I agree completely
<nuvolari> Kerbero: awesome idea!
<mazal> Kilos, that was what I was thinking
<maiatoday> but I am not sure if they will
<queery1985> I have a Web africa account so free repo
<magespawn> Can we get the art work and brand them ourselves?
<octoquad> Kerbero: Canonical might see it as a security issue or perhaps loading linux mint on a Ubuntu CD
<Kerbero> yeah
<maiatoday> magespawn: Kerbero got quotes, we can brand ourselves but it is super expensive
<Kerbero> jip
<Squirm> so we have to pay to give away cd's
<Squirm> interesting
<Squirm> :/
<Banlam> Kerbero, are you going to sit and write 100 CDs with your PC?
<Kerbero> lol
<magespawn> Ican you cover your costs?
<nuvolari> maybe we should start a pledge list?
<Kerbero> buy maia a coffee
<Kerbero> at the ubuntu hour
<Squirm> I've always wanted to set up a toaster, I'm just not in the right area
<maiatoday> the thing i most people who already use ubuntu are happy with an iso which they put on a disk themselves
<octoquad> I really think we should just distribute on the fly. Create 5 CD's carry them around with you or stash some in your car and laptop bag and if you meet peeps who are interested, give them a copy.
<maiatoday> but people who have never used it like a branded cd
<Kilos> Squirm, maybe at the varsity in pmb
<Squirm> Kilos: that's still 40min away, besides I don't go there often
<Squirm> to pmb that is
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> but theres nothing in mooiriver except cold
<Kilos> and some farmers
<nuvolari> I think for next time I'll promote xubuntu
<Squirm> well, like I'm going there tomorrow, but getting a lift and it's tomorrow evening
<magespawn> And a nice river
<nuvolari> maybe burn some disks for people interested around here
<Squirm> magespawn: no
<Squirm> magespawn: you DO NOT want to swim in that rivet
<Squirm> river
<magespawn> Ahh but iis it nice?
<octoquad> is Maaz still recording?
<Kilos> yip
<nuvolari> yeah
<Banlam> yes
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> magespawn: brown and polluted != nice
<maiatoday> we can probably give her the rest of the evening off, nuvolari?
<nuvolari> ok cool
<nuvolari> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-05-21-17-44-22.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-05-21-17-44-22.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-05-21-17-44-22.html
<nuvolari> ok, what now maiatoday?
<maiatoday> who hoo good job nuvolari 
<nuvolari> thanks :>
<Kilos> thanks alot guys. was an interesting meet
<queery1985> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<octoquad> thanks nuvolari and maiatoday :)
<queery1985> Maaz: coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Kilos> minutes nuvolari 
<nuvolari> you're welcome
<maiatoday> well since we don't have a page on loco.ubuntu.com for this meeting, we can't put the minutes there
<magespawn> Ty guys
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
 * nuvolari was a bit rattled tonight :P
<maiatoday> I'll update the monthly report quick just so we catch the minutes
<maiatoday> and maybe I'll make a loco page after the fact
<octoquad> gotta run, see you all on the mailing list and have a great week!
<nuvolari> cheers octoquad 
<Kilos> cheers octoquad 
<queery1985> let me get my phone and cable so i can send you the pics maiatoday
<Kilos> go well
<mazal> Bye everyone ;-)
<maiatoday> thanks queery1985 
<Kilos> cheers mazal 
<maiatoday> thanks everybody
<nuvolari> cheerz mazal 
<Kilos> thank you and nuvolari  maiatoday 
<maiatoday> nuvolari: you learn quickly, its easy :D
<nuvolari> you're welcome oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> maiatoday: yeah, I just got lost with the minutes and agenda and where to start :P
<queery1985> if i can find my cable
<nuvolari> it was quite a lengthy meeting
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nuvolari, did i give you that link where you sign up for lpi
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery1985 and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<nuvolari> hmm, not sure oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> Kilos: tonight?
<Kilos> it was a site where you register for lpi worldwide
<Kilos> maybe it was monkey
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> a month ago
<Kilos> or more
<nuvolari> hmm, I think it was kbmonkey oom
<nuvolari> :P
 * nuvolari may also suffer from memory loss
<Kilos> my pc is such a mess i cant find anything
<Squirm> going to try create an ISO auto update script
<queery1985> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome queery1985
<Kilos> Squirm, i have that
<Kilos> somewhere
<Squirm> ok?
<Squirm> so say once every 2 weeks in opens up the ISO, chroots in, updates and repacks it
<Kilos> zsync -i ubuntu.iso http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<Squirm> hmm, sounds easier than I though :P
<Kilos> from an iso first this command
<Kilos> zsync -i ubuntu.iso http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<magespawn> How big are the repos for the latest release?
<nuvolari> ack! I want to get an update for my netbook. or I should just try arch
<Kilos> must be 40g or so magespawn 
<Squirm> does mint use the Ubuntu repo?
<Kerbero> it did
<magespawn> That would take a awhile to get, is there a command?
<Squirm> magespawn: you could use rsync
<Kilos> you will have to ask the clever guys magespawn 
<magespawn> I would like to store is on my shop server
<Squirm> once you have the repo synced, rsync just updates what's changed
<Squirm> magespawn: I had a script that did that
<Squirm> or wait
<Squirm> debmirror
<Squirm> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Debmirror
<Squirm> that one
<magespawn> Cool ty
<Squirm> it has the scriprs and all
<maiatoday> here is the team report for may with the link to the minutes
<maiatoday> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/TeamReports/12/May
<queery1985> maiatoday: hulle is bietjie groot so hulle upload gou na gmail
<maiatoday> if anyone wants to add something to the team reports, you can using launchpad log in
<maiatoday> the deadline for the team reports is the first sunday of the new month
<Kilos> maiatoday, give maaz that link please
<maiatoday> so may teamreports get added to the weekly newsletter after the first sunday of the next month
<maiatoday> regso queery1985 
<queery1985> sent
<Kilos> Squirm, look at your pm. i cant spam here
<maiatoday> maaz team report is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/TeamReports/12/May
<Maaz> maiatoday: If you say so
<Kilos> i forget wht its called
<maiatoday> maaz team report
<Maaz> maiatoday: team report is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/TeamReports/12/May
<nuvolari> hmm, ubuntu single sign on is a bit broken right now
<Kilos> ty maiatoday 
<maiatoday> I got the pics queery
<maiatoday> oops queery1985 I'll blog soon
<Kilos> superfly, you were quiet tonight
<superfly> Kilos: I was washing the dished
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> *dishes
<maiatoday> superfly: played some cool games at the release party
<Kilos> the yank has you under the thumb superfly 
<Kilos> hi mrs_fly 
<superfly> maiatoday: it would have been really great to have been able to play Oil Rush :-/
<Mezenir> howdy
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<nuvolari> night oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> lekker slaap
<Kilos> jy ook dankie
<nuvolari> oh my soul! tomorrow is going to be so cold as it's raining now as well
<magespawn> I am off night all
<queery1985> ""Ubuntu-za" <v3ljpciepcncmjkl2tsoao7290@group.calendar.google.com> is not going"
<maiatoday> http://my-ubuntu-day.blogspot.com/2012/05/pretoria-precise-pangolin-release-party.html
<tumbleweed> ^ \o/
<maiatoday> :D
<queery1985> cool!
<maiatoday> night all, netbook about to die from power lack
<inetpro> good evening
<Mezenir> hey inet
<tumbleweed> superfly: I just synced openlp https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+queue (it would have happened by itself, but only in a few days)
<tumbleweed> it should be NEW reviewed in Ubuntu fairly quickly
<tumbleweed> once it's in, you can backport it to precise if you want: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
#ubuntu-za 2012-05-22
<inetpro> good morning
<superfly> tumbleweed: thanks!
<superfly> Morning inetpro
 * superfly is on the train currently
<inetpro> hmm... die trein na maatjiesfontein?
<superfly> inetpro: nee, die trein na kaapstad
<inetpro> lol
<superfly> pity it isn't bound for maatjiesfontein
<sakhi> Morning.
<superfly> morning sakhi
<Kilos> hi superfly nuvolari inetpro and others
<Kilos> hi queery 
<queery> hi oom Kilos
<Maaz> queery: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell queery get your LPI ID here   https://cs.lpi.org/caf/Xamman/register  or just google LPI ID and there are more sights for free books and exam info etc" 47 seconds ago
<Kilos> Maaz, google LPI ID
<Maaz> Kilos: "Register - Linux Certifications Overview | Linux Professional Institute ..." https://cs.lpi.org/caf/Xamman/register :: "Taking Exams | Linux Professional Institute (LPI)" http://www.lpi.org/linux-certifications/taking-exams :: "Verification Code - Linux Certifications Overview | Linux ..." https://cs.lpi.org/caf/Xamman/certification :: "Login - Linux Certifications Overview | Linux Professional Institute (LPI)" https://cs.lpi.org/ca
<queery> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
<Kilos> yo Superhuman 
<queery> thank you oom Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you are welcome
<Superhuman> aweh Kilos
<Kilos> bbl
<zeref> hurrrmmmm
<charlvn> hi all
 * Kilos visa granted after 1 year and 6 days
<bakuman> to where?
<Kilos> australia to see my daughter
<Kilos> and her mom of course
<charlvn> wtfbbq are you serious
<charlvn> how the heck did that happen
<charlvn> oh he's gone already
<tumbleweed> superfly: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openlp/1.9.9-1
<nuvolari> whoot! :D
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell kilos baie geluk oom! dit is 'n groot klip uit die pad!
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<superfly> \o/ yay! Thanks tumbleweed!
<superfly> tumbleweed: you mentioned "build chroots" or something like that for packaging... do you know of a good guide to setting one up?
 * superfly sees plenty of options, but is not sure which is preferred
<tumbleweed> superfly: sbuild is the preferred choice. There's an mk-sbuild script in ubuntu-dev-tools that's pretty good
<superfly> OK, cool, I'll check that out. Thanks!
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<Maaz> Kilos: By the way, nuvolari on freenode told me "tell kilos baie geluk oom! dit is 'n groot klip uit die pad!" 1 hour, 40 minutes and 36 seconds ago
<superfly> hiya Kilos
<Kilos> squirm did i say i would get you a link for something
<Mezenir> hey kilos
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Mezenir> hey superfly
<superfly> yo Mezenir
 * superfly is doing the happy dance today
<Mezenir> indeed ?
<highvoltage> superfly: another baby on the way?
<Kilos> hehe why superfly you hit the jackpot
<Kilos> lo highvoltage next fly due in october i think
<highvoltage> oh wow, congrats superfly 
<superfly> highvoltage: yeah, that too, but that's not the reason for this happy dance :-)
<superfly> Kilos: August, not October
<Kilos> oh sorry
<superfly> highvoltage: thanks to tumbleweed, I have a package in Debian and in Ubuntu
<highvoltage> superfly: ooh! congrats again! :D
<superfly> ta :-D
<Kilos> well done superfly 
<Mezenir> sweet
<Kilos> superfly, now fix freenode so it doesnt use so much data
<tumbleweed> superfly: going to backport it to precise?
<superfly> tumbleweed: yup, busy getting the sbuild stuff set up
<tumbleweed> cool
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed charlvn 
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<charlvn> how's it going
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<charlvn> good good man
<Mezenir> hey charl and tuble
<Mezenir> tumble
<charlvn> hi Mezenir 
<Mezenir> pretty quiet tonight
<Kilos> yeah too cold to type lots
<Mezenir> hehe
<Mezenir> i finally got my email allowing me to order a raspberry pi
<Mezenir> happiness
<Kilos> you fast typers must make a hellova draft
<Mezenir> hehe
<Mezenir> my flat is small
<Mezenir> hard to get cold
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi plustwo you been quiet lately
<Kilos> evening psydroid 
<smile> bye! :)
<Kilos> hi bye smile 
<smile> hi bye kilos :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> are you coming or going?
<Kilos> your nick shows you grayed out here
<smile> going, sorry :p
<smile> will come back later :)
<smile> (tomorrow)
<smile> good night :)
<Kilos> cheers smile 
<inetpro> Kilos: I like the good news!
<Banlam> i was holding him back
<Kilos> tell inetpro 
<inetpro> when are you flying?
<Kilos> ha ha Banlam 
<Banlam> @ubuntu-afr
<Banlam> #ubuntu-afr
<Kilos> aw it will take a while for the plane fare inetpro but at least its another step forward
<inetpro> cool
<inetpro> so what's the next step?
<Kilos> thats it
<Kilos> soon as i get a ticket i go
<inetpro> how much is a ticket?
<Kilos> they say the visa is valid for 2 years and i can go as often as i like for 3 months at a time
<Kilos> last i looked was about R15000
<Banlam> Kilos is skipping the country?
<inetpro> hmm... only 3 months?
<Kilos> at a time
<inetpro> Kilos: eish!
<charlvn> that's strange
<charlvn> i got a visa once to go to bangladesh, it was only valid for 6 months but then i could enter and leave the country as much as i wanted to inside of that timeframe
<Kilos> charlvn, i applied for a tourist visa
<charlvn> i guess every country has a different policy regarding visas
<charlvn> ah i see, that might be different, i got a business visa
<charlvn> only time i ever needed a visa though so not sure what is "typical" anyway
<Kilos> tourist is for 3 months and once there you can apply to have it extended to 6 months
<charlvn> ah that's not so bad
<charlvn> so you planning a nice long visit?
<charlvn> never been to austral asia, looks like a very beautiful place to visit, although quite warm in the summertime
<Kilos> as long as i can yes charlvn . they have uncapped
<inetpro> Kilos: when are you getting married again? :-)
<charlvn> you mean internet? interesting, i heard the internet in the region isn't too good actually
<Kilos> most likely within the first month or so inetpro 
<Kilos> tara can stream youtube all day so it cant be too bad
<inetpro> yikes!
<charlvn> the question is, at which quality, youtube supports 240p :)
<Mezenir> wow
<Kilos> ?
<Mezenir> so youre moving there ?
<charlvn> if you can stream 1080p uninterrupted then it's not bad
<Kilos> first going for a visit to meet my daughter
<Mezenir> meet ?
<Kilos> then i can even try unity
<Kilos> yeah i have never met her
<Mezenir> cool
<Kilos> we bust up and disappeared
<inetpro> Kilos: I seriously hope that you get the funds together asap and everything will just go perfect as planned
<Mezenir> you must be excited
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> yeah Mezenir  i am
<Kilos> she is a singer of note
<Kilos> in my opinion, maybe im biased
<charlvn> that's perfectly fine if you're the dad :)
<Mezenir> hehe
<Kilos> lol
<Mezenir> i thought i was a singer of note
<Mezenir> turns out i was biased :)
<Kilos> she has just got through the first 4 rounds of this years xfactor australia
<Kilos> nuvolari, has the link to it 
<Kilos> i have lost so much trying to sort out all my stuff, dunno where to find anything anymore
<inetpro> Kilos: thre's a new posting with a video at https://twitter.com/#!/TaraLSOfficial/status/204928306825543680
<Kilos> oh is that a new song inetpro 
<inetpro> You Make Me Feel Like A Natural Woman
<Kilos> i dont twitter or anything any more
<Kilos> is it good
<inetpro> pretty good I think
<Kilos> as goos as I will always love you?
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> that must be a home recording inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: yep, looks like she was playing around
<inetpro> still pretty good though
<Kilos> ian was in an accident today . some twit hopped a stop street and side swiped him
<inetpro> eina, he ok?
<Kilos> i thought the audition last year of tara's was really good so hope she doesnt mess up this year
<Kilos> he has just come out of xrays and waiting for the report. hurt neck head and leg i gather
<inetpro> yikes!
<nuvolari> lol... being a singer of note, or off note?
<nuvolari> I'm off note in the shower
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> g'evening Mezenir, charlvn, inetpro 
<charlvn> hi nuvolari 
<inetpro> ehlo nuvolari
<Mezenir> hey nuvo
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> you still got the link for taras xfactor audition last year
<Kilos> so Banlam can see i got good genes
<Kilos> not denims either
<Banlam> what?
<Mezenir> haha
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> Maaz: tara.link
<Maaz> nuvolari: tara.link is https://sites.google.com/site/mileyssite/tara
<nuvolari> hmm. not sure if that's it
<Kilos> its not there anymore i think nuvolari 
<nuvolari> it is oom Kilos 
<Kilos> oh i thought i took her out there so i dont interfere with her chances
<nuvolari> Kilos: we only hid the site from search results
<Kilos> my site is there yes but i think she is out
<nuvolari> I'm talking under correction now...
<nuvolari> Kilos: I'm looking at the 2 videos...
<nuvolari> might also be because you gave me access :P
<Kilos> wow are they still there?
<nuvolari> so not sure if it's public
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> cant member when last i was there
<Banlam> i have no idea what is happening 
<Kilos> sy is weer deur tot by die boot camp nuvolari 
<Kilos> my brat Banlam 
<Banlam> one of your kids?
<Kilos> yeah
<Banlam> ok
<Kilos> the one im going to meet in aus
<inetpro> Kilos: if I google her name I get a video that has been seen 414,895 times
<inetpro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmLemlIDCl0
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> 1,994 likes, 29 dislikes
<Kilos> swhe has many fans but who knows what happens when the public votes for their favourites
<Kilos> lol 29 dislikes
<Kilos> what do they say why they dislike her
<Kilos> ha ha
<inetpro> Kilos: heh, I would just not worry about those if I was you
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> inetpro, did you see the fly has 2 packages in debian and ubuntu
<inetpro> Kilos: heh, it's you who has been scarce on here
<Kilos> oh ya. i cant stay online
<inetpro> of course
<Kilos> freenode uses 200kB per hour
<Kilos> mxit under 100kB a day
<inetpro> Kilos: obviously you can't compare it like that
<nuvolari> that much? probably the pings. but still, I thought it was less
<Kilos> i have to compare it to something
<inetpro> all depends on how many channels you open on freenode and whether peeps are chatty or not
<Kilos> i only open here nowadays
<Kilos> but even when no one is chatting freenode uses every 20 secs or so
<inetpro> Kilos: what port do you connect to?
<inetpro> Kilos: on freenode
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> 8001
<inetpro> Kilos: do you specify to connect with SSL?
<Kilos> nope that block is unticked
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> because if it was enabled then it was probably gonna use more
<Kilos> just the one that says use global user info is ticked
<Banlam> if you're worried about 200kB/hour
<Banlam> you have bigger issues
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> although I could be wrong on that
<Kilos> such as ? Banlam 
<inetpro> Banlam: he has no income
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> hehe
<Banlam> :x oh
<inetpro> Banlam: Kilos is one very inspiring man if you ask me
<nuvolari> ++ on that!
<inetpro> able to help people against all odds
<nuvolari> :> oom Kilos is one of my heroes
<Banlam> :)
 * Kilos blushes
<Kilos> when i get to aus i will be online all day again
<nuvolari> when are you going there oom?
<inetpro> Banlam: when we first met Kilos he used to tell us how he lost half his brains on the farm
<Kilos> sodra ons die vlieg geld het nuvolari 
<nuvolari> my mom is still scared of flying over the water. My parents are going to Auz next month
<Kilos> can i get in her suitcase?
<nuvolari> I guess if you go on a really quick-strict-diet
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> i go sleep now guys. have a good night
<Kilos> night all
<charlvn> ciao Kilos 
<nuvolari> ok oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> lekker slaap
<inetpro> Kilos: good night
<Kilos> jy ook dankie seun
<inetpro> good luck with Ian
<Kilos> night inetpro 
<Kilos> ty very much will let you guys know tomorrow
<inetpro> charlvn: am I correct in assuming that a SSL enabled connection to freenode will use more bandwidth than without SSL?
<inetpro> I wonder how much of a difference it would make
<charlvn> i don't think it will make a huge difference
<charlvn> inetpro: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/548029/how-much-overhead-does-ssl-impose
<inetpro> very interesting, thanks
<superfly> tumbleweed: ping
<inetpro> charlvn: I guess then that together with encryption they also use compression is some clever way?
<inetpro> another interesting read: http://www.belshe.com/2010/11/18/ssl-compression-and-you/
<inetpro> The authors of SSL knew that if you’re going to encrypt data, you need to compress it before you encrypt it....
<charlvn> yeah totally
<inetpro> hmm... "the compression battle has been waging for 15 years now, and it is still not over..."
<inetpro> clearly there's no single hard-and-fast answer
<nuvolari> my bed won the fight. I'm out
<nuvolari> g'night everyone
<inetpro> nuvolari: heh
<inetpro> good night
<charlvn> nn nuvolari 
<charlvn> ciao all
<Mezenir> im out too
<Mezenir> gnite
<tumbleweed> superfly: pong
<superfly> tumbleweed: running backportpackage was giving me issues, but I ran sbuild instead, and I came right
<superfly> However, I'm getting an SSL verification error with "requestbackport" at the moment
<tumbleweed> superfly: oh, ouch
<superfly> Not sure how to get that fixed... maybe check all my packages are up-to-date
<tumbleweed> superfly: stack trace?
<superfly> tumbleweed: http://pastebin.com/F1Z8feDk
<tumbleweed> /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/httplib2/__init__.py <- there's your problem
<tumbleweed> see the /usr/local ?
<tumbleweed> oh, local launchpadlib too
<superfly> hrm, yes
<superfly> lemme see if I can fix that
 * tumbleweed suggests blowing all that stuff away and using packaged httplib2 + launchpadlib
<superfly> tumbleweed: I thought it was packaged, so definitely
<superfly> tumbleweed: I'm getting a "Source changed by <user@computer>" - is there a way I can set that to my actual credentials?
<superfly> (I'm running "backportpackage -u ppa:<lp username>/<ppa name> -s quantal -d precise openlp" )
<tumbleweed> is that a brand new backportpackage?
<superfly> tumbleweed: yeah, I haven't done any setup
<tumbleweed> let's assume it uses DEBFULLNAME and DEBEMAIL like everything else
 * superfly tries again
<tumbleweed> don't worry too much about that, a backporter will do the real backport
<superfly> they just have a list of things you've done that you need to check off, so I thought I'd try again with their proposed command.
<superfly> tumbleweed: but, it looks like your tip worked, thanks :-)
<superfly> tumbleweed: FYI: https://bugs.launchpad.net/precise-backports/+bug/1003143
 * superfly goes to bed
<tumbleweed> superfly: backported already, apparently
<tumbleweed> 00:17  * cjwatson eyes openlp and wonders if he can get the local primary school  to stop using Powerpoint for projecting hymns ...
<tumbleweed> ^ superfly has caught ubuntu archive admin's interest
#ubuntu-za 2012-05-23
<inetpro> tumbleweed: I've thought about that as well :-)
<inetpro> good morning
<superfly> tumbleweed: :-D thanks again for all your help
<zeref> hurrrmmm
 * inetpro checks out the footprints
<inetpro> zeref: wb
<zeref> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> zeref: sup?
<zeref> just reading bout this zuma painting
<inetpro> eh
 * inetpro thought I felt the ground shake a bit :-)
<smile> hi :)
<not_found> alo
<inetpro> not_found: please go find yourself
<inetpro> good evening everyone
<Kilos> good evening superfly and others
<Kilos> hmmm buncha lurkers
<zeref>  /lurk
<Kilos> ha ha hiya zeref 
<zeref> hi Kilos :D
<smile> bye :)
<Kilos> bye smile 
<smile> good night :)
<Kilos> sleep tight
<smile> i will :D
<Kilos> life is so lekker in durbs. you can bath once in summer and not so often in winter
<Kilos> here in the tvl you bath sometimes twice a day just to warm up
<Kilos> night all. sleep lekker warm
<zeref> FFS Captcha not showing
#ubuntu-za 2012-05-24
<inetpro> good morning
<Squirm> ooooh, Pretoria tomorrow
<charlvn> Squirm: what's happening in pretoria tomorrow?
<superfly> morning
<superfly> er, afternoon
<charlvn> hi superfly 
<superfly> hey charlvn
<zeref> ...
<charlvn> hi zeref 
<zeref> finally finished programming project
<zeref> :D
<inetpro> zeref: well done
<inetpro> zeref: have you submitted?
<mazal> Evening all
<smile> hi :p
<Banlam> smile is always so happy :)
<smile> yes :)
<smile> it's hot :p
<smile> outside :)
<Banlam> really
<Banlam> you're in belgium or somewhere?
<Banlam> or am i getting people mixed ip?
<Banlam> up*
<smile> belgium :D
<smile> :)
<Banlam> is that a yes?
<smile> Banlam: jap! :)
<smile> :p
<smile> Banlam: and you are from south africa :p
<Banlam> I am yes
<smile> ^^
<smile> cool :)
<smile> Banlam: in europe it's very hot atm
<smile> there also? :p
<Banlam> haha
<Banlam> not really
<Banlam> it doesn't get as cold as winters there
<Banlam> but we don't consider it warm
<smile> how "warm"? :p
<smile> :)
<Banlam> where I am it never drops below 0, if it drops below 5 I'll be surprised
<Banlam> the weeks forecast is min 10 max 20 most days
<Banlam> which is chilly
<Banlam> but some warm clothes and one is comforable
<smile> yes :)
 * smile is jealous :p
<Banlam> haha
<smile> minus 5 is not unusual :p
<smile> and in summer it's 23 - 32 :)
 * Banlam likes the 'cold'
<charlvn> hi all
<highvoltage> howdy
<inetpro> good evening 
<charlvn> hi highvoltage 
<charlvn> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> wb highvoltage
<highvoltage> how are things?
<charlvn> hi Banlam, smile 
<Banlam> gd evening
<charlvn> highvoltage: good good, long time no speak to, yourself?
<inetpro> highvoltage: cool in Pretoria and there?
<highvoltage> charlvn: yep doing good thanks
<highvoltage> inetpro: 27°C here
<inetpro> yikes
<inetpro> highvoltage: in Canada?
<highvoltage> yeah. there is a few weeks of nice weather every year, at least :)
<inetpro> nice to see #ubuntu-za gathering a few foreigners in here
<inetpro> not that highvoltage is a foreigner of course
<highvoltage> nah mars is a local planet
<inetpro> :-)
<charlvn> irc is teh international
<inetpro> highvoltage: how's things going with edubuntu?
<highvoltage> inetpro: taking on a lot of work for the next cycle, reviving the server part and also dabbling with tablets. 12.04 was a very good release.
<inetpro> sounds good
<inetpro> at least you still sound as passionate as ever
<highvoltage> nah I just have no life :)
<inetpro> haha
<charlvn> live is for noobs
<charlvn> *life
<smile> charlvn: hi! :D
<highvoltage> yeah
<charlvn> live is not for noobs because irc is live
<smile> inetpro: i'm not foreign :p i'm a belg! :p
<inetpro> heh smile, you just keep smiling!
<inetpro> :-)
<smile> I will ;)
<smile> :)
<charlvn> smile: flemish, walloon or german?
<inetpro> wallon?
<inetpro> walloon*
<smile> charlvn: flemish of course! :p
 * smile spreekt Nederlands
<smile> :p
<charlvn> ah ok nee dat is goed dan :P
<smile> :p
<smile> charlvn: jij ook? :o
<Kerbero> hey
<Kerbero> english here
<inetpro> first time ever that I heard about walloon
<charlvn> inetpro: a walloon is a french-speaking belgian, they live in the southern parts of belgium
<smile> Kerbero: jaja :p
<Kerbero> :P
<inetpro> charlvn: I just checked on wikipedia
<inetpro> very interesting
<inetpro> never to old to learn
<smile> inetpro: so is Vlaams. :p
<charlvn> smile: nee ik ben een nederlander ;)
<smile> :p
<Kerbero> *Flemmish
<charlvn> Kerbero: wtfbbqktnxbye (does that qualify as english?)
<inetpro> smile: as jy Vlaams praat dan verstaan jy waarskynlik ook Afrikaans
<Kerbero> ja hy doen
<Kerbero> ek praat baie afrikaans met hom
<Kerbero> maar in #ubuntu-afr
<Kerbero> waar dit hoort
<inetpro> Kerbero: I've noticed that :-)
<smile> inetpro: ja, ek verstaan afrikaans :p
<charlvn> Kerbero: why is afrikaans not allowed in this #, it's an official language of south africa yes?
<Kerbero> long story
<Kerbero> not banned
<Kerbero> but english is preffered here
<charlvn> is xhosa or zulu allowed here?
<smile> charlvn: if you can speak it ;)
<Kerbero> i doubt it
<Kerbero> lol
<charlvn> or swetswana or venda etc
<Kerbero> all 11?
<charlvn> smile: lol i don't haha
<Kerbero> north and south sotho?
<inetpro> charlvn: nobody banned Afrikaans in here
<charlvn> i wonder if it's possible to type bushmen language
<Kerbero> ja
<Kerbero> a lot o !'s and \'s
<smile> :)
<charlvn> lol
<Kilos> good evening superfly smile and others
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> lo charlvn 
<superfly> hi oom Kilos
<Kerbero> example: http://www.mieliestronk.com/landwapen.html
<inetpro> charlvn: but when there's a lot of chatter in Afrikaans it's better to move to the dedicated channel because not everyone can understand it in here
<Kerbero> a lot of !'s and /'s
<inetpro> all depends on the situation
<charlvn> inetpro: it's a surprise people don't complain about the dutch in here... especially since it's not even a south african language :P
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hiya inetpro 
<Kerbero> lol
<inetpro> wb superfly
<superfly> thanks inetpro
<smile> good evening Kilos 
<smile> no parlare espagnol? :p
<Kilos> nein
<Kerbero> nyen
<inetpro> smile: heh!
<Kerbero> *nyet
<Kilos> aikona
<Kerbero> haha
<Kilos> you guys all well??
<smile> Kilos: ;)
<smile> I don't speak Spanish :)
<Kerbero> <thumbs up>
<Kilos> nice to see some action here and some joking and smiles
<smile> well we should keep alive, Kilos 
<Kilos> smile normally i just see you say bye
<Kilos> you had a good day today?
<smile> yes :)
<smile> Kilos: i know :p
<Kilos> yay
<smile> but i was busy today
<smile> like always
<smile> but now less busy then let's say, wednesday
<smile> :p
<Kilos> ah
<smile> it was really hot today in europe :)
<smile> a little bit too hot :p
<smile> +- 32
<smile> we are not used to it :p
<Kilos> what do you call hot?
<smile> (sorry, 23 :p )
<Kilos> thats lekker not hot
<Kerbero> dat is koud
<Banlam> 32 is warm
<Banlam> 40 is hot
<Banlam> 23 is comfortable
<Kerbero> bo 30 is eers warm
<Kerbero> lol @ banlam
<Kerbero> hot vs warm
 * Banlam 's climate control in his car is set to 22
<Banlam> hot is warmer than warm
<Kilos> thats too cold
<smile> Kerbero: dat is warm. :p
<Banlam> 22 is delightful
<Banlam> for shrots and a shirt
<Kilos> and penguins
<smile> Kerbero: koud is -5 ;)
<Banlam> penguins \o/
<Kerbero> banlam is shorts and a shirt is awesome
<Kerbero> *in
<Banlam> ;)
<Kerbero> ;) back to you
<Kilos> inetpro, en hoe gaan dit by jou
<Kilos> hi barns
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Yessir
<Kilos> Maaz, with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz, and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> behind the calender on top of the fridge, but dont tell everyone Kilos
<Kilos> doop n ouma doop n ouma
<smile> Kilos: jy praat ook afrikaans :o
<smile> ^^
<Kilos> oh my i wondered what dictionary i had here
<inetpro> has anyone ever tried using Ubuntu in Afrikaans?
<Kerbero> no
<Kerbero> has anyone ever tried using windows in afrikaans?
<Kilos> there is no afrikaans for sudo
<Kerbero> rhetorical question
<smile> nee, Kerbero 
<Kerbero> sgdo
<Kerbero> supergebruiker doen
<inetpro> yikes
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kerbero> janee
<charlvn> most people i know just use it in english, it's a pain to get used to a new language in menus etc even if you speak it
<smile> ;)
<inetpro> charlvn: I agree
<charlvn> usually it's more of a pain than to just use it in english
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<smile> Maaz: :D
<Maaz> smile: Sorry...
<charlvn> and full disclosure, i used to be involved with translate.org.za, i have nothing against software translation or anything
<smile> Maaz: I want cookies! :D
<Maaz> smile: What?
<inetpro> I have a friend who uses the Afrikaans version of Firefox and Thunderbird
<smile> cookies! :o
<inetpro> on Windows
<smile> inetpro: werk dit goed? :p
<Kilos> shame poor guy inetpro 
<charlvn> as soon as you search for a proxy and have to go to "instaanbediener" you get lost
<Kerbero> hehe
<Kerbero> maak my koekies skoon
<Kerbero> verwyder almal van hulle
<inetpro> Kilos: he's still as happy as ever
<inetpro> just not sure whether he's using the latest version
<Kilos> he never knew any better i spose
<Kilos> win7 is very heavy
<Kilos> the iso is 3.3g
<Kilos> inetpro, you have nearly a whole month to organise kid stuff to not interfere with next months meeting hey
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm...
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: when is the next date?
<Kilos> sec
<Kilos> 18th looks like
<Kilos> 5 days before im 61
<Kilos> whew ou donner
<inetpro> highvoltage: can you op me again so I can change that topic, please
<inetpro> or superfly, drubin, ...
<Kilos> inetpro, why dont you stay opped instead of unopping after changing topic?
<inetpro> Kilos: nah, better to stay out of the limelight
<smile> inetpro: you will die.. ooit :p
<Kilos> bangbroek
<smile> haha! :p
<inetpro> smile: hmm...
<Banlam> plausible deniability
<smile> inetpro: dat is waar he :)
<superfly> inetpro: what do we need the topic changed to?
<inetpro> - IRC meeting Mon, 21 May 19:30 SAST  
<inetpro> +IRC meeting Mon, 18 June 19:30 SAST 
<Kilos> hi conradvo 
 * smile knuffelt inetpro
<Kilos> long time since we showed over 40 peeps here
<inetpro> smile: wat het ek nou verkeerd gedoen?
<charlvn> lol
<charlvn> does inetpro know what knuffel means
<charlvn> smile: it's a "druk" in afrikaans
<Kilos> what does it mean and in what language
<Banlam> haha
<smile> inetpro: niets. :)
<smile> ;)
<Kilos> oh a hug?
<charlvn> yes
<smile> ja! :)
<charlvn> in dutch it's a knuffel
<smile> :D
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<inetpro> charlvn: yikes!
<smile> inetpro: wat het jy gedink? ;)
<Kilos> inetpro, s wife will hit him
<charlvn> lol
<inetpro> ek het gedink hy smile bedoel om my te knyp
<Kilos> lmga
<charlvn> hahahahaha this is classic
<inetpro> s/hy//
<smile> inetpro: nee, ek knyp jou nie! :)
<charlvn> i always use this one to troll south africans with: http://whitenoiseinsanity.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/catinboxkevinsteeleflickerphoto.jpg
<Kilos> smile why you hide your name
<smile> how do you mean? :)
<charlvn> recipe: take a photo of a cat in a box and ask a dutchman to describe what he sees
<charlvn> then give his/her answer to a south african
<charlvn> end: epic troll
<Kerbero> lol nee
<Kilos> in xchat if one right clicks the nicks on the right it shows who you are
<Kerbero> 'n kat telery is beter
<smile> hmm.. strange :p
<smile> Kilos: check out www.hugsmile.eu to know who I am :)
<smile> ^^
<inetpro> charlvn: eh
<Kerbero> cute
<Kilos> naw i cant go browsing
<inetpro> jy loop nou op dun ys
<smile> good night everyone! :D
<Kerbero> smile = st niklaas
<Banlam> hugesmile
<Kerbero> :P
<smile> "Welcome on the site of Geoffrey De Belie! You can contact me here.
<Banlam> ooh, a .eu domain
<smile> I live in Belgium, in a town called Sint-Niklaas. I'm often on msn, wikipedia and irc (see also chatting in #hugsmile). I'm addicted to smileys. I have brown eyes and brown hair. You find more information about me on my public profile. It's also the place to look for pictures of me. I don't have pets anymore.
<smile> Geoffrey De Belie "
<smile> :p
<smile> Banlam: yes, i'm proud eu member :)
<smile> good night everyone, see ya :)
<Kerbero> i'm not :(
<Banlam> can anyone get a .eu?
<charlvn> smile: yuck, you're proud of the .eu ?
<charlvn> Banlam: nope, you have to live in the EU
<Kerbero> hy is 'n belg, hulle regeer die EU
<Kilos> night smile sleep tight
<charlvn> lol i thought it was the bilderbergers
<Kerbero> ...brussel
<smile> charlvn: no, to be a member of the European Union :)
<charlvn> yeah that's what i meant :)
<smile> thank you, Kilos :)
<inetpro> smile: lekker slaap
<charlvn> anti-EU sentiment has been growing in a lot of countries
<Kerbero> smile: do you onle have to give an address in the EU?
<smile> I do think so :(
<Kerbero> sophi nummer?
<smile> Kerbero: but you can give a fake one ;)
<smile> no. :p
<Kerbero> i have a real one
<Kerbero> real address
<smile> oh :o
<Banlam> or we can give smile's one :)
<smile> well i really have to go now ;) good night ;)
<Kerbero> lol
<smile> yes, indeed :)
<smile> ^^
<Kerbero> i'm sure i do have a sophi number too
<charlvn> Kerbero: sofi numbers are long gone, it's a BSN now and it's only for the netherlands, other countries don't have it
<Kerbero> ok
<Banlam> sofi numbers?
<Banlam> id number?
<Kerbero> yes
<charlvn> and yes you need a real physical address, i don't think you need anything else
<Kerbero> ok
<Kerbero> i have a physical address in NL
<charlvn> then you can register a .eu
<Kilos> same as on aim you need a usa addy
<Kerbero> yeah
<charlvn> Banlam: a bsn is to the netheralands as an id number to south africa
<charlvn> americans have social security numbers
<Banlam> right
<Kilos> but addies are easy to find but who would want an eu one?
<charlvn> Kilos: yes exactly my question :)
<Kerbero> spre.eu
<Kilos> hehe
<Kerbero> me.eu
<charlvn> and yes you can most likely give up a fake address
<charlvn> i don't think they verify everything
<Kerbero> google verified my NL address \o/
<Banlam> lol
<Kilos> aol/aim didnt check i just gave the first usa addy i found
<Banlam> apple thinks I live in Kenya
<Kerbero> ... Liberty Isle, New York, USA
<Banlam> all they check is the postal cod
<Banlam> e
<charlvn> yeah
<Banlam> and kenya don't use postal codes :)
<charlvn> hahahaha big surprise
<Kilos> wow do they have post?
<charlvn> that is strange though, it used to be an english colony
<charlvn> that's a good question Kilos 
 * Banlam doesn't know
<charlvn> the roads in the middle of nairobi are in such terrible shape, you need a bike to get around
<Kerbero> how about kongo, ex belgian colony
<Kerbero> we should ask smile
<Kilos> hehe
<charlvn> ok i need to bugger off, bbl all
<Kilos> hi psydroid you well?
<Kilos> we are getting peeps from all over
<Kilos> i see our ruskies have left
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<Kilos> psydroid, studying hard?
<psydroid> hi charlvn Kerbero Banlam
<Kerbero> goedenavond
<Banlam> hey psydroid 
<psydroid> Kilos, somewhat, I'm learning Python now
<Kilos> from byteofpython psydroid 
<Banlam> needs moar brackets
<Banlam> and semi-colons
<Kilos> Banlam, more?
<Banlam> yes
<psydroid> Kilos, and you?
<Banlam> but i wrote maor on purpose
<Banlam> it has more heart
<Banlam> moar*
<psydroid> hehe
<Kilos> psydroid, im parking off shivering 
<Kilos> its winter here
<psydroid> oh, I completely forgot about that
<Banlam> you forgot it's winter?
<Kilos> he is in the netherlands
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its always winter there
<Kilos> like the uk
<psydroid> hehe
<psydroid> it's actually a bit warmer now
<Kerbero> altijd 11 steden tocht
<Kerbero> :P
<psydroid> since last week
<Kilos> Banlam, what do you need more brackets for?
<Kerbero> python
<Kerbero> it has too little rackets
<Kerbero> *few
<Kerbero> w/e
<Kerbero> min
<Kerbero> geen
<Kilos> set your keyboard to auto repaet and hold key down and you get lots
<Kilos> ah
<Kerbero> maar dan kla die compiler
<Kilos> lol
<bakuman> lol
<superfly> Kerbero: whaddyamean it needs more brackets?
<Kerbero> java/c vs python
<Kilos> ha ha ha now you had it
<Kerbero> "o i love all these brackets" vs "where has all my brackets gone?"
<superfly> you can do all sorts of awesome things like: stuff = [{'moo': item.moo, 'bar': item.bar} for item in items]
<Kerbero> jaja
<Kerbero> for la in bla { ... }
<Kerbero> vs
<Kerbero> for la in bla:
<Kerbero> <tab>...
<Kerbero> that is why i like php
<Kerbero> you can use both java/c brackets and your python brackets
<superfly> urgh
<superfly> PHP is a hammer with 2 claws
<Kerbero> heh indeed
<Kerbero> but easy to get something done
<bakuman> aka BIG hammer?
<Kilos> night guys, sleep tight
<bakuman> nite nite
<Kerbero> nag oom ki...
<magespawn> howdy all
<psydroid> hi magespawn
<inetpro> magespawn: wb
<magespawn> hey psydroid
<psydroid> hi inetpro
<superfly> hi magespawn
<charlvn> hi all
<magespawn> hey superfly
<charlvn> nn all
<Mezenir> oooh
<Mezenir> late already
<Mezenir> gnite
<nuvolari> o/
<Squirm> 0/
<Squirm> I win
<magespawn> night all
<drubin> inetpro: Sorry I was out... we should get highvoltage to give you +O or something
#ubuntu-za 2012-05-25
<inetpro> . 
<superfly> o/
<not_found> o/ superfly and all
<superfly> hi not_found
<not_found> how are things in chilly SA?
<superfly> Chilly.
 * not_found was expecting that...
<superfly> hehehe
<charlvn> hi hi
<superfly> morning charlvn
<charlvn> hi superfly 
<inetpro> not_found: wb 
<not_found> thanks inetpro 
 * inetpro finds it strange that he hasn't found his self yet
<inetpro> good morning charlvn, superfly, not_found, and all others
<not_found> :)
<charlvn> hi inetpro 
<zeref> o0o0
<zeref> hi guys
<superfly> hi zeref
<charlvn> hi zeref 
<smile> hoe kan ik Ubuntu in het afrikaans installeren? het staat niet in de lijst :(
<mazal> Mirrag almal
<mazal> afternoon everyone
<charlvn> smile: ik wis ook niet dat het in de lijst staan eerlijk gezegd
<charlvn> hi mazal 
<smile> charlvn: :(
<smile> My password is really safe xD
<smile> 2012 xD
<charlvn> de hoeveelheid software wat deeglijk naar het afrikaans vertaald zijn is heel kort volgens mij
<charlvn> *weinig
<smile> :s
<charlvn> amai ik ben moe, heb niet veel geslapen met deze rot weer
<smile> jy is moe? :o
<smile> jy sal slaap dan :p
<charlvn> ja als het net een beetje koeler word
<smile> :)
<charlvn> ik voel nu een beetje zoals kabouter wesley in de fimpje met de dolfijn
<charlvn> morgen ochtend mag ik mij zeer zeker niet overslapen want ik heb een linux gebruikersgroep meeting
<charlvn> en dan morgen word ik wakker "amai ik heb mij overslapen"
<smile> :p
<smile> lol :p
<charlvn> ik mag niet slapen tot dat ik de dolfijn gevonden heb!
<smile> :o
<charlvn> ik geloof nooit geen zee zoogdieren meer!
<charlvn> lol
 * smile sleeps
<charlvn> de engiste smerig zeedier die nog erger dan de dolfijn zijn is de fouwe humor egel
<charlvn> daarvan gaan ik echt aan't slaap hoor :P
<charlvn> van die flouwe moppen lol
<charlvn> als ik het weer moeten horen over een "boemkool" dan ben ik zo weg
<smile> :p
<charlvn> eerlijk gezegd begrijp ik niet eens de ding over de twee tetten in een envelop maar ok dan
<smile> bye :
<smile> :)
<smile4linux> :p
<zeref> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh, after a kernel upgrade, electricsheep(screensaver) was uninstalled,now when i try to install it i get unmet dependencies???
<smile4linux> zeref: which distro? :p
<zeref> 10.04
<tumbleweed> zeref: pastebin?
<zeref> k, i sec
<zeref> http://pastebin.com/B4etnWfB
<tumbleweed> zeref: apt-cache policy libavformat52
<tumbleweed> and apt-cache policy libavformat-extra-52 while you are there
<zeref> http://pastebin.com/JR6e8eA2
<tumbleweed> zeref: that vlc PPA makes mplayer uninstallable
<tumbleweed> its libavformat52 has a Breaks: mplayer (< 2:1.0~rc4~)
<tumbleweed> but lucid's mplayer is 2:1.0~rc3
<Kilos> evening superfly and others
<Kilos> naand nuvolari inetpro deie ops ou
<inetpro> Kilos: eh
<Kilos> sjoe
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> is all good here guys?
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<nuvolari> naand oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> gaan nie lank bly nie seun kop klap. wou net hoor of als goed met julle is?
<nuvolari> dis reg so oom.
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed hierso dankie
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> sleep tight all
<Kilos> nag seun
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<nuvolari> lekker slaap oom :)
<nuvolari> groete in droomland
<Kilos> lol dankie
<psydroid> oh hy is weg :/
<psydroid> hoi nuvolari
<nuvolari> aloha psydroid 
<smile4linux> ja :(
<smile4linux> kilos is weg :(
<psydroid> hoi smile4linux
<smile4linux> hallo :p
<psydroid> hij gaat vroeg slapen
<psydroid> net zoals jij :p
<smile4linux> bye! :)
<smile4linux> aha :)
<smile4linux> tot morgen :)
<zeref> thanks tumbleweed 
<mazal> bye all
<mazal> Sleep well
<charlvn> hi all
<tumbleweed> zeref: np. hope you can untangle it
<superfly> yeah, I've also recently come to the conclusion that PPA's are not that great
<superfly> Unless it's a particular app that you can't get in the repositories, and as long as the PPA doesn't also build newer versions of stuff from the repos
<tumbleweed> they are very useful. But when you put core libraries in them, then pain is going to ensue
<tumbleweed> so, be fairly careful what you install from PPAs
<superfly> hehe, pretty much what I was trying to say
<superfly> yeah
<charlvn> i try to minimise the number of ppas i use but sometimes it's hard to avoid
<charlvn> the only ppa i'm using at the moment is for extfs support
<charlvn> it's the only way to move large files in between windows/osx and linux computers
<charlvn> the alternative might be ntfs, although not sure if osx supports it
<inetpro> charlvn: that sounds interesting
<inetpro> what kind of large files are you moving between systems that require extfs?
<charlvn> inetpro: mostly virtual machines, sometimes DVD isos can also be over 4GB in size
<charlvn> inetpro: with some systems you can get virtual machine hard drive images split up into various smaller files though, then you don't have that problem
<inetpro> ahh
<charlvn> it's a strange thing that you can't have a single file over 4GB even with FAT-32
<charlvn> imho it's the only real reason you even need extfs 
<inetpro> it's a strange thing that fat-32 still exists
<inetpro> all devices like cameras and others should rather be using ext file systems these days
<charlvn> the only thing i have against extfs is that it is patented by microsoft
<charlvn> if it was an open standard, i would have felt much more comfortable with it
<charlvn> actually, i just checked on the wikipedia, it's still patent pending
<inetpro> eish!
<charlvn> but i agree with you, we really need an upgrade on fat that can be used on all external hard drives / flash drives / sd cards
<charlvn> on servers and even desktops, some more advanced file systems can be used that could be more specific to any particular platform
<charlvn> but i don't think anyone cares about unix file permissions on a flash drive :)
<charlvn> if you have anything important, better encrypt it properly using gpg or similar
<charlvn> nn allA!
#ubuntu-za 2012-05-26
<not_found> nuvolari, ... hey... sorry for getting mixed up about who is who :p
<queery> since when do we have ops?
<queery> anyone here from JHB?
<queery> Im oraganising a Ubuntu hour for lunch next week saturday
<queery> Maaz: announce any JHB people in the channel?
<Maaz> Announcement from queery! any JHB people in the channel
<queery> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome queery
<queery> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
<queery> oh well I'll organise it anyway
<zeref> hurrr
 * zeref is in joburg
<queery> hehe
<queery> awesome
<queery> Why can't I change the topic!!
<queery> inetpro: please add the ubuntu hour to the channel topic
<queery> inetpro: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-za/1018/detail/
<charlvn> hey queery 
<charlvn> the thing seems to be in stellenbosch, not johannesburg?
<Kerbero> *was
<charlvn> oh yeah i see now, it's last year, not even this year
<charlvn> so why does it need to be added to the channel topic
<Kerbero> he will edit that page i guess
<charlvn> ah ok
<Kerbero> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-za/1792/detail/
<Kerbero> that seems more correct
<charlvn> ah yes that is much more logical
<charlvn> this is actually funny because many years ago i was sitting in that exact same restaurant (mugg & bean at rosebank) and had a milkshake with my dad
<charlvn> if i remember correctly there was also a freedom toaster somewhere at rosebank but the toaster was kaput and terribly maintained
<charlvn> one of the cd drive trays was missing, the sidepanels were stripped off, etc
<charlvn> i till reported it to the shuttleworth foundation
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell nlsthzn no problem :P
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sure, I'll tell nlsthzn on freenode
<Mezenir> hi guys
<superfly> hey Mezenir
<Mezenir> hey superfly 
<Mezenir> wadup
 * superfly is recovering...
<zeref> booze binge :whistle:
 * zeref runs
<Mezenir> recovering ?
<mazal> Evening all
<superfly> Mezenir: yeah, alimentary canal problems
<Mezenir> wassat
<Mezenir> hey mazal
<superfly> Mezenir: spent the night emptying my stomach into the toilet
<Mezenir> ah
<Mezenir> always fun
<mazal> oi
<inetpro> superfly: I hope you feel better now
<inetpro> YIEKS!!
<inetpro> to many drupal queries killing disc with mysql logging enabled
 * inetpro wonders whether I should rather just enable binary logs
<superfly> inetpro: marginally better - I've at least been able to drink 1 and a half cups of tea and eat an apple
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> superfly: perhaps you should try whole-grain breakfast cereal like oats?
<inetpro> Eating oatmeal, which is bland and nutritious, can help ease your symptoms and improve your condition
<zeref> inetpro: thats sounds like it's from an add :D
<inetpro> zeref: heh
<inetpro> that's from http://www.livestrong.com/article/542245-oatmeal-for-an-upset-stomach/
<inetpro> but I know from personal experience that oats is good for you
<inetpro> easy on the stomach
<zeref> ahhh
<inetpro> zeref, superfly: but I must say that I am by no means qualified to say whether that article is true or not
<inetpro> I just know that you have to get something into the stomach before you will start to feel better
<superfly> inetpro: yeah, but it's a bit of a delicate balance
<inetpro> superfly: true
<superfly> inetpro: you'll be pleased to know I have a bowl of oats in front of me ;-)
 * superfly hasn't had oats in YEARS
<inetpro> cool, I hope it works
 * nuvolari facepalms
<nuvolari> any suggestions besides Base64 for encoding a string?
<nuvolari> yesterday I was fighting with &, today it's "?"
<nuvolari> if you have ? somewhere in a string, in a specific location, it yields something with a "/" in it
<nuvolari> which breaks REST-like URL parsing :-/
<nuvolari> I know this is a linux channel, but you are smart people :P
<Tonberry> does your language not have a url encoder of some sort?
<nuvolari> Tonberry: URL encoding doesn't help in REST-like URL's (if it becomes one of the parameters)
<Tonberry> i see
<Tonberry> not a clue then
<superfly> nuvolari: pastebin your problem?
<nuvolari> superfly: http://pastebin.com/dU0Jq2kD
<superfly> nuvolari: in Python there's a urlsafe_b64encode - does Java not have such a function?
<nuvolari> *cough* not that I know of (not in the standard libraries)
<nuvolari> looks as if apache commons-codec has such a method
<nuvolari> ooh :>
<nuvolari> that looks promising
<nuvolari> thanks superfly 
<smile4linux> leaving, bye :)
<queery> did I copy the wrong one?
<queery> sorry charlvn and inetpro
<inetpro> queery: ?
<inetpro> queery: what's the queery about?
<queery> sorry for the wrong link earlier
<queery> can you please add the event to the status
<queery> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-za/1792/detail/
<charlvn> np queery 
<inetpro> hmm... 
 * inetpro shall have to remember that 
<inetpro> ahh... 
<inetpro> I didn't even notice that I'm opped
<charlvn> highvoltage probably did it
<charlvn> but now inetpro, you're the boss
<inetpro> charlvn: heh
<charlvn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NisCkxU544c
 * inetpro busy getting all the facts together
<inetpro> almost to much to add above
<inetpro> shall I add the following?
<inetpro> Ubuntu Hour at The Mall of Rosebank on Sat, 02 June 12:00 SAST http://bit.ly/JD0qCS 
<inetpro> or should I make it shorter?
<charlvn> Ubuntu Hour Rosebank @ 2 June
<charlvn> with the link of course
<charlvn> actually Ubuntu Hour 2 June @ Rosebank is more logical
<inetpro> k
* inetpro changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu Hour 2 June @ Rosebank http://bit.ly/JD0qCS | Next IRC meeting Mon, 18 June @ 19:30 || Ubuntu South Africa LoCoTeam || Website: http://ubuntu-za.org/ || Forum: http://za.ubuntuforums.org/ || Join: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za || Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-za || Events: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za/events || Pastebin: paste.ubuntu.co
* inetpro changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu Hour 2 June @ Rosebank http://bit.ly/JD0qCS || Next IRC meeting Mon, 18 June @ 19:30 || Ubuntu South Africa LoCoTeam || Website: http://ubuntu-za.org/ || Forum: http://za.ubuntuforums.org/ || Join: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za || Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-za || Events: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za/events || Pastebin: paste.ubuntu.c
<inetpro> done
<inetpro> any more queries?
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> thanks drubin
#ubuntu-za 2012-05-27
<inetpro> hmm...
<nuvolari> wb inetpro 
<magespawn> Evening all
<Squirm> hello
<inetpro> nuvolari: dankie
<inetpro> did I miss anything?
<magespawn> http://www.redhat.com/10yearsofrhel/
<nuvolari> inetpro: hmm, only a couple of parts and joins
<queery> oh thanx inetpro for the topic add
<inetpro> queery: you're welcome
<inetpro> nuvolari: thanks
 * inetpro feels better now
<inetpro> seems the core couldn't reconnect after downtime at the network layer
<Kilos> lo superfly psydroid magespawn and others
<Kilos> all well with you guys?
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> dit gaan beter, dankie
<Kilos> was jy siek superfly ?
<superfly> just a little
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> hi Ludo  long time no see
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hoi superfly
<superfly> hi psydroid
<Kilos> cold, flu, repiratory probs superfly ?
<superfly> Kilos: food poisoning
<Kilos> oh my what did you eat?
<Kilos> thats terrible
<superfly> something I shouldn't have, evidently
<Kilos> sorry to hear that
<magespawn> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> someone musta spiked your grub with superdoom superfly 
<Kilos> sorry, not nice to joke when one is sick
<superfly> Kilos: hehehehe
<Kilos> the rest of the family is ok superfly they not affected too?
<superfly> No, it was just me who ate the poisoned food
<Kilos> whew. as long as you get better then thats ok
<Kilos> superfly, drink lots and lots of water and get some nettle capsules at the chemist it should get the poison out of the system quick or else it can take weeks to clear up properly
<superfly> Kilos: it's not real poison, it's just bad food :-(
<Kilos> yeah but nettle will help i promise you
<Ludo> Hi kilos, yea I normally own join the channel when I should study ;) 
<Kilos> hehe
<Ludo> *only
<Ludo> Anyway how are you guys experiencing the new LTS?
<Kilos> ? im still on 10.10
<psydroid> I'm on 12.04
<psydroid> it works well after switching to gnome-panel
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> you dont like unity
 * superfly doesn't understand the fuss, but then he's a KDE boi
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you never liked gnome superfly , it actually works kiff
<Ludo> I like unity :) for some strange reason no 64-bit OS works on my pathetic excuse for a notebook dell, but i moved to 32-bit LTS and everything seems fine for now.
<Kilos> thats nice
<Kilos> night guys, sleep tight
<magespawn> Anybody have any experience with a Sun X2100 server?
<magespawn> Any way I am off night all.
#ubuntu-za 2013-05-20
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm and others
<Kilos> Squirm, do you know xubuntu?
<Kilos> i cant get sound working
<Kilos> oh its xchat dont work. pidgin works
<Kilos> lotsa mist today goosie must travelled slowly to work
<superfly> hi Kilos, Squirm
<Kilos> hi superfly min dae
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> lo tonberry352_ sakhi 
<tonberry352_> morning
<maiatoday> hello tonberry352_ Kilos 
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Good Monday uncle Kilos
<nlsthzn> and all]
<Kilos> oh my lost again
<not_found> :D
<not_found> aren't we all
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> maybe tonight we can hit 50 nicks
<Kilos> not_found, you clever! whats with the agenda page, cant find where to add items
<not_found> we have an agenda page?
<not_found> this meeting sounds all proper now
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/ZmAtlw
<Kilos> there was always one that showed the agenda bit by bit
<Kilos> methinks the monkey changed it now no one can add items
<not_found> I logged in and then I have a button that says add agenda item
<Kilos> gonna cut off his banana supply
<Kilos> oh my
<not_found> right above the first item on the agenda
<Kilos> then maybe goosie fixed it
<not_found> stranger things have happened
<Kilos> we have a new chair tonight
<not_found> vince eh?
<Kilos> ya
<not_found> cool
<not_found> :/ I have so little to do and I don't even do that... guess I have time to get the reports up to date now... Will need some heavy metal for this...
<Kilos> wbb
<not_found> does anyone have a blog post about the global jam that was done in March?  Or shall I just link to the follow up post of all the activities that is available on the mailing list?
<Kilos> hi aquarat 
<aquarat> lol
<aquarat> hey Kilos
<not_found> I have an ubuntu hour that was scheduled for Sun 3rd March - http://ubuntu-za.org/news/2013/02/18/ubuntu-hour-jhb-sunday-3-march-2013 but I don't have a link for feedback, a blog or photo's or anything... did it even happen!?
<Kilos> youll have to ask queery or one of the gauteng okeys tonight
<Kilos> add it to the agenda
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i spose in events
<not_found> hmmm... hope I remember :D - we need to have a google doc or something to help keep track of stuff like this
<not_found> hmmm... also wonder if there were any release parties last month
<not_found> >.<
<Kilos> ya there was
<Kilos> was some feedback in the list
<Kilos> also them gauteng peeps
<not_found> looking at the archive for april and not seeing anything 
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> maybe it was here
<not_found> I should have a look at G+ also
<Kilos> oh ya something about intimate
 * not_found can't check now cause photo's being uploaded to g+ currently :/
<Kilos> lemme see what i can scroll back to here and find
<not_found> no worries uncle Kilos ... 
<Kilos> oh there was some feedback in the tweet place
<not_found> hmmm... k, will go have a look thansk
<not_found> *thanks
<Kilos> from a new guy
<Kilos> i dunno if one can see all tweets in ubuntuza
<not_found> afaik you can
<Kilos> not via pidgin
<Kilos> thats what i use
<not_found> pidgin for tweets not the best afaik :p
<Kilos> nope i dont like twitter so just drop a post with pidgin then close it again
<Kilos> we need to rev queery about feed back
<Kilos> again
<not_found> checked twitter and nothing there to use :/
<Kilos> ya i dont think they gave any actual feedback or links
<Kilos> sup magespawn ?
<Kilos> so quiet
<not_found> well the reports are as done as I can get them for now...
<Kilos> thats fine ty not_found 
<Kilos> you shouldnt have to chase after feedback
<not_found> if I do it in a more timely fashion it would also be easier :p
<not_found> thinking back months not the best
<Kilos> ya
<nuvolari_> o/ hi oom Kilos 
<Maaz_> nuvolari_: By the way, magespawn on freenode told me "tell nuvolari_ that both sites display fine on the phone" 23 hours, 7 minutes and 16 seconds ago
<nuvolari_> oom not_found 
<nuvolari_> :P
<nuvolari_> magespawn: thanks!
<Kilos> lo nuvolari_ gaanit?
<nuvolari_> goed dankie en met oom?
<not_found> >.>
<Kilos> goed dankie. hoekom is jy so skaars
<Symmetria> wow, there are linux drivers for the printer Im about to buy, Im kinda suprised
<Kilos> linux just keeps getting better
<Symmetria> heh, waiting to find out just how much that printer is gonna cost
<Symmetria> actually a lot cheaper than I thought, 28 grand
<not_found> 3d printer?
<Symmetria> nah, giant photographic inkjet
<not_found> ah
<afrodeity> https://www.facebook.com/events/474257305987287/?fref=ts
<Kilos> hi afrodeity 
<afrodeity> You are all invited to the inaugural OBS HACKFEST, this coming Saturday
<afrodeity> Am looking for an UBUNTU LoCo rep to be one of the REFS
<not_found> interesting handle afrodeity ...
<afrodeity> Also there is a slot on the programme for the obligatory UBUNTU DEMO
<afrodeity> But please consider this an opportunity to spread your linux distro of choice
<afrodeity> Hi Kilos
<afrodeity> Hi not_found
<not_found> hi
<afrodeity> So bring your Robots, showcase your Arduino projects and Hack Code and Pizza
<afrodeity> The event is being held in conjunction with OPEN STREET INITIATIVE and 100 things in 1 Day
<afrodeity> hence the short lead time
<sakhi> afrodeity: see you Saturday in Obz.
<Kilos> actually that could be added as an event at tonights meeting maybe
<mazal> Hi everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal where you been
<mazal> Very busy oom kilos
<Kilos> whew too busy for irc
<Kilos> thats bad
<mazal> Yeah
<Kilos> meeting tonight hey
<mazal> Was able to install 13.04 at least :)
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i prefer 12.04
<mazal> Can't say that I have issues. Except lag in unity that is still there from 12.10
<mazal> Had a issue at install , but you prob read about it in the mailing list
<Kilos> ya its all the extra eye candy
<mazal> But very happy with 13.04 so far.
<Kilos> only short support times now
<mazal> And in other news I have just moved
<afrodeity> right, its the monthly online meeting tonite?
<Kilos> so im sticking with lts releases
<mazal> So still sorting out all that work
<Kilos> moved where
<mazal> Different flat
<mazal> Still on Zonnies
<Kilos> ah thats ok
<mazal> Come October I'm gonna try the direct upgrade for the first time
<mazal> Never tried that before
<Kilos> i found it made everything slower
<Kilos> but the fly does upgrades everytime
<mazal> Since one now basically have to go up every 6 months I need to find an easier way
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya and only dvds with lts releases
<mazal> What get's me is all the exra stuff that needs to be added. Takes so much time
<Kilos> no more cds for the others
<mazal> So I hope with a direct update those will stay in tacts
<Kilos> thats why you got the backup tool
<Kilos> dejadup i think its called
<mazal> Backups don't help
<mazal> You have your data , but you still need to apt-get all the applications
<mazal> I have a lengthy list of extra software I need
<Kilos> there must be another tool to help with that
<mazal> And there is only 1 way to get them on there lol
<mazal> You have to install them hehehe
<Kilos> maybe aptoncd is sorted 
<mazal> Then you have debs , but the problem is new version of Ubuntu often don't use the same debs for some apps
<Kilos> it used to open with synaptic and you could tick upgrade all or something  and it would do the lot
<Kilos> oh ya
<mazal> Some day , someone is gonna find an easy way :-)
<Kilos> im thinking of clean installs of same release
<Kilos> you still like unity?
<charl> good morning
<charl> good afternoon, excuse me, i slept in ;)
<mazal> Yep , I miss it when I work on a pc without it
<charl> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> im using kubuntu and xubuntu as well
<Kilos> hi charl 
<mazal> Lo charl 
<charl> hi Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz_, coffee please
<Maaz_> Kilos: Alrighty
<charl> hi mazal 
<Kilos> Maaz_, large
<Maaz_> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<mazal> Het Maaz_ al geleer steak braai ?
<Kilos> nee hy wil nie
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz_, dankie
<Maaz_> Groot plesier Kilos my vriend
<Kilos> mazal, you keeping your servers on lts i hope
<Kilos> 5 years support
<mazal> yep , not fiddling with those
<Kilos> good
<mazal> But that support is only half support
<Kilos> should be all one needs 
<mazal> Only certain things are covered. Many apps doesn't get updated
<Kilos> if they work why update them
<Kilos> leave well enough alone
<mazal> Is why I installed 13.04. I want to use the latest software too
<Kilos> ya thats fine for personal use but not big servers
<mazal> Server is way too big job to do frequently also hehehe
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> Maaz_: thanks
<Maaz_> charl: Okay :-)
<Kilos> with them you can do the upgrade route to next lts
<mazal> I think I will stick with re-install on them hehe
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Or , will clone and then try the upgrade way
<Kilos> worth a try on one i think
<mazal> And if it breaks you fix lol
<Kilos> but i think you still gotta install apps
<Kilos> for the new one that is
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> the pro is moving his whole company to another premises so he has major work
<Kilos> dont even come for coffee
<mazal> jo
<mazal> That is huge work
<magespawn> probably claim that as a reason for not being here
<Kilos> lol ya he does
<Kilos> will be too tired to attend the meeting
<Kilos> haha not_found new handle tonight
<Kilos-> ai!
<magespawn> thought i was seeing double trouble there for a second
<Kilos-> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> hi amanica 
<magespawn> ty and you too
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> modem disconnected for some reason
<Kilos> had to move to another socket
<amanica> hi Kilos, yeah firing up the 'l irc client and try to catch the meeting tonight :)
<Kilos> port hole whatever
<Kilos> good amanica 
<Kilos> Maaz_, change nick to maaz
<Maaz_> Kilos: Just do it yourself
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> magespawn, we could hit 50 tonight
<magespawn> yup looking good
<Kilos> we could have a prob getting maaz to listen to vinnie
<magespawn> still need to have inetpro or someone grant the permissions
<magespawn> maybe superfly?
<Kilos> ya but they might not be here
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> i do not know anyone else who has the rights to gran those permissions
<Kilos> maybe the weed
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hi!
<Kilos> you can add at the agenda now
<Kilos> someone fixed it
<Vince-0> oow, something changed?
<Vince-0> k
<Kilos> top of everything
<magespawn> maybe, what is superflys reason for not coming? also busy?
<Kilos> he is packing to go see you but said he will lurk
<Kilos> we gonna hit new record tonight im sure
<Kilos> last was 46
<magespawn> packing for the holiday, i remember
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Vince-0> I'm posting to the dbnlug list about meeting 
<Kilos> cool
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, um, hi
<ThatGraemeGuy> :)
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> Maaz_, announce Meeting here tonight at 19.30 all of you
<Maaz_> Announcement from Kilos! Meeting here tonight at 19.30 all of you
<Vince-0> hmm, I see MIles' addition to the agenda but I don't know where to add. I will bring it up when the time comes
<Xethron> heya Kilos 
<Xethron> Thank you
<Kilos> Vince-0, at the top is the add goody
<Kilos> i added already
<superfly> magespawn: I see you in 2.5 weeks :-)
<Kilos> click on that
<magespawn> cool beans superfly
<Kilos> it says add agenda item
<afrodeity> where is agenda link
<Vince-0> Kilos, nope - don't see it. May be a permissions problem
<Vince-0> http://bit.ly/ZmAtlw
<Vince-0> afrodeity, in the channel header
<Kilos> you gotta login Vince-0 
<Kilos> what was it Vince-0 ill try add for you
<Kilos> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/575/detail/
<Kilos> thats hwere i am now
<Kilos> where
<Vince-0> yup
<Vince-0> launchpad ID: vinceswart
<Kilos> wow i see it above Welcome
<Kilos> oh my
<Vince-0> ya I keep getting silly openID/single sign on errors on the sites
<Kilos> ok what did you wanna add? ill do it
<Kilos> i forgot what it was about
<Vince-0> I just wanted to talk about last week's developer summit if anyone was following it there were some things affecting the community
<Vince-0> but I haven't prepared properly for it
<Vince-0> yet
<Kilos> should that go in events?
<Vince-0> ooh I dunno
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> me neither
<Vince-0> I think Wez will chair this one anyways- we can just add it on the fly tonight
<Kilos> ill dump a short note in events
<Xethron> brb
<Kilos> oh ok
<Vince-0> there is lots that happened at the UDS, I haven't been able to catch up on it all.
<Vince-0> The only thing that caught my eye was the removal of the community site link from the ubuntu.com front page
<Kilos> ah
<Vince-0> so that was addressed
<Vince-0> but there are many tracks and hangouts to review
<Vince-0> so I make notes and review it for my dbnlug hangout next week but I thought it pertinent to the IRC discussion tonight
<Kilos> ya if it affects us it is
<Vince-0> I'm still trying to get understanding about how the community processes fit into Canonical's
<Vince-0> but I think everyone should at least be aware of what happened in the UDS and have a review discussion about it
<Kilos> maybe tumbleweed can explain that
<mazal> Bye all
<tumbleweed> hello?
<tumbleweed> Vince-0: I wasn't following the community track
<Vince-0> tumbleweed, surp
<Vince-0> ah! so what else was interesting
<tumbleweed> but I saw from the wrap-up that tehy want to kill approved locos. That sounds fine to me
<Vince-0> kill approved locos? 
<tumbleweed> make approved and unapproved the same thing
<Vince-0> ah
<tumbleweed> there are no CDs anymore, anyway
<Vince-0> yep, also stopping the brainstorm project
<Kilos> Xethron, how did you find us
<Kilos> are you a ubuntu/linux  user?
<Xethron> I've been here before...
<Xethron> Linux Mint
<Xethron> And did use ubuntu as my main os few years back.
<Kilos> well welcome back then
<Kilos> we any flavour friendly
<Xethron> My friends invited me to the Google+ event, and last time I missed it.. So didn't make the monthly meeting
<Kilos> ah
<Xethron> Lets hope I remember tonight :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> tie a knot in something
<Xethron> lol
<Xethron> So yeah, short answer
<Xethron> On Google+
<Kilos> a good
<Kilos> bring more guys wtih you
<Kilos> with
<Xethron_> kilos, will try
<Vince-0> launchpad page reckons "Vincent Swart is not an active member of any Launchpad teams." I must have had another account in the past
<tumbleweed> Vince-0: it was probably time for brainstorm to go
<tumbleweed> the techboard has been struggling to look at it
<Vince-0> yep, it's falling a bit behind without being part of the feedback loop
<Kilos> tumbleweed, you attending tonight?
<Kilos> we might need someone to grant chair to vince or kbmokey
<tumbleweed> Kilos: I should be around
<Kilos> ty 
<nuvolari> bbiab
<not_found> ah cool, I see the meeting is at 19:30... so I should make it in time :)
<Kilos> hehe Xethron you didnt forget
<Xethron> hehe
<Xethron> indeed
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Xethron> Channel getting full!
<Kilos> this channel should be on your auto start list
<Kilos> yeah when we get to 50 i can retire
<Cantide> hello :)
<Cantide> hahaha
<Cantide> then i'll make sure we only get to 49 - to keep you here :)
<Kilos> ai!
<Cantide> :)
<Kilos> you as bad as magespawn 
<Xethron> lol
<Xethron> Kilos: where you from? What do you do?
<Kilos> im old and do nothing but greet peeps here
 * Trixar_za sets mode +l 49 #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> west of pta on a plot
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> tongith we break the record here
<Kilos> been 46 since drubins days
<Cantide> Kilos, i'm trying to get one more :)
<Kilos> nuvolari, you use xfce or xubuntu?
<Trixar_za> I should download less
<Kilos> hehe bundle gone again?
<Trixar_za> Not yet, but it should be on like 900MB or 800MB by now
<Trixar_za> Doesn't help that one big download failed at 90%
<Kilos> thats why if i cant wget i leave it
<Trixar_za> It was one of those cloud file hosters that makes the link expire after 2 hours
<Trixar_za> I hate them
<Kilos> ai!
<charl> good evening all
<charl> meeting starting in 15 mins?
<charl> it's easy for my now because cest is the same as sast
 * not_found still wonders why this channel doesn't leave a line where the last read messages are when one is away like other channels >.>
<Cantide> cest?
<Cantide> ah
<Cantide> central european standard time?
<Kilos> not_found, you should try konversation
<Kilos> ctrl+t puts a line for you
<not_found> but I prefer to use the best IRC client... why switch cause this channel is borked :/
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> welcome back
<kbmonkey_> hello there
<Kilos> did you fix the add item to the agenda
<kbmonkey_> hang on
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> he thought there was work so ran away
<kbmonkey> ah back
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> i logged in twice
<Kilos> someone fixed it
<Kilos> hi HawkiesZA 
<HawkiesZA> Hello!
<kbmonkey> forgot I had my shell account logged in
<kbmonkey> hello Vince-0 kilos and HawkiesZA 
<HawkiesZA> Hilo Kilos kbmonkey!
<charl> Cantide: yes
<Cantide> :)
<Kilos> not_found, best client?
<not_found> xchat or one of its clones ;)
<Vince-0> hi!
<Vince-0> I use Quassel 
<Kilos> konversation is very very close and is more configurable
<kbmonkey> ya I am adding the agenda item now
<not_found> can't be KDE if you didn't have to play the configurable card :p
<charl> no such thing as "best", depends on personal preference (as usual)
<Kilos> even got bloep working on konversation
<kbmonkey> irssi for the win!
<charl> +1 for irssi though
<not_found> my preference is the best
<charl> lol
<Kilos> whoever is chairing ask tumbleweed to grant chair permissions
 * not_found wonders what music would suite the meeting the best... hmmmm....
<nuvolari> aloha!
<nuvolari> am I late?
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<HawkiesZA> Nope
<Kilos> nope
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<HawkiesZA> Right on time nuvolari 
<HawkiesZA> Also, hi
 * afrodeity incesticide by nirvana playing 
<nuvolari> hi HawkiesZA, not_found, charl, Cantide, <insert name here>
<nuvolari> oh hi afrodeity 
<Kilos> kbmonkey, Vince-0 decide now
<not_found> hi -za
<charl> hi nuvolari 
<Vince-0> kbmonkey will run the bots
<Cantide> hi nuvolari :)
<Kilos> ah he still has permissions
<Kilos> thats good
<afrodeity> hi nuvolari
<kbmonkey> I shall do maaz. Vince-0 for reference I put the commands I will use here http://pastebin.com/ZwPCiXWu
<kbmonkey> ;)
<Vince-0> thnkz
<not_found> Maaz_, make me a sandwich 
<Maaz_> not_found: What? Make it yourself.
<not_found> Maaz_, sudo make me a sandwich 
<Maaz_> not_found: sudo make me a sandwich is $nick is not in sudoers file. This incident will be ported.
<not_found> >.>
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> reported? ported?
<HawkiesZA> Ported
<HawkiesZA> To Windows
<not_found> nah it runs on powerpc now
<Cantide> :p
<nuvolari> lol!
<HawkiesZA> You must suffer for your sins
<Cantide> Maaz_, coffee on
 * Maaz_ flips the salt-timer
<nuvolari> Maaz_: coffee please
<Maaz_> nuvolari: Alrighty
<nuvolari> thanks
<kbmonkey> lol Maaz_ !
<magespawn> evening all
<Cantide> evening~
<Kilos> time gentlepeeps
<kbmonkey> hello magespawn and nuvolari 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<superfly> Maaz_: sudo make me a sandwich
<HawkiesZA> One should teach Maaz about HTCPCP...
<Maaz_> superfly: sudo make me a sandwich is $nick is not in sudoers file. This incident will be ported.
<nuvolari> *gulp* kbmonkey, we need to fuse a plan for UH :P
<magespawn> hey kbmonkey good to see you still with us
<superfly> yay lag
<nuvolari> it's sunday in a week
<kbmonkey> alright nuvolari :)
<nuvolari> hi superfly 
<not_found> superfly, behind the times a tad eh :p
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<sakhi_> hi Kilos 
<superfly> not_found: slightly, thanks to my lag
<sakhi_> hi #ubuntu-za
 * nuvolari rants about the use of traffic guidelines and traffic circles
<Symmetria> heh this is kinda cool, I hooked an ipad to my camera, and pointed it at the sky, and told it to take 45 30 second exposures 1 second apart of the night sky
 * HawkiesZA joins nuvolari and additionally rants about the use of indicators
<Symmetria> in theory, when I take those photos and stack them together, I should get some nifty star trails 
 * nuvolari freaks out
<nuvolari> I forgot about that!
<superfly> HawkiesZA: they're not indicators, they're just guidelines
<superfly> nuvolari: forgotten about our Ubuntu hour?
<nuvolari> they are thought-activated
<Cantide> hi sakhi_ :)
<HawkiesZA> ah, yes. Guidelines, because in SA everyone is a pirate
<nuvolari> superfly: did not forget about it, just need to get it set up, and time is running out
<kbmonkey> guidelines are for GIMP ;)
<nuvolari> grokking guide
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for Cantide and nuvolari!
<nuvolari> thanks Maaz_ 
<nuvolari> Maaz_: botsnack
<Maaz_> thanks, nuvolari
<Kilos> superfly, put your foot down with a firm hand
<kbmonkey> Is every geek settled? 
<Kilos> meeting shoulda started
<not_found> get on with it
<afrodeity> whose the chair
<kbmonkey> Vince-0, how are you looking? shall we start just now?
 * nuvolari jumps the queue to get in
<Xethron> Reporting in
<kbmonkey> Kilos, we live on internet time here,lol
<Vince-0> yar
<Kilos> ai!
<kbmonkey> cookies for the first 10 in line!
<not_found> mememe
<nuvolari> :D
<Kilos> me please
 * not_found is in line
<not_found> konga!
 * Cantide has pizza
 * Xethron gets in line for cookies
<nuvolari> how can not_found be in line when it's not_found ?
<kbmonkey> okay just so the rest knows, Vince-0 will chair tonight. I shall make Maaz_ do her parlour tricks
<Kilos> cool kbmonkey 
<Kilos> go Vince-0 
<not_found> nuvolari, don't hate me because I am beautiful...
<kbmonkey> right...
<Vince-0> oh! I thought the two were intertwined
<kbmonkey> maaz_ start meeting Monthly Ubuntu-ZA IRC meet
<Maaz_> kbmonkey: *blink*
<not_found> lol
 * nuvolari bugs not_found with a micro plane
<kbmonkey> ah crud
<HawkiesZA> No one after no_found can get a cookie because they don't know where the line is
<not_found> it has begun
<Vince-0> Maaz_: I'm Vincent Swart
<Maaz_> Vince-0: Excuse me?
<nuvolari> meeting about
<Kilos> see i told you
<Kilos> now beg the fly
<kbmonkey> maaz_ start meeting about Monthly Ubuntu-ZA IRC meet
 * Maaz_ gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<not_found> won't think we do this every month
<Cantide> Maaz_: I'm Karl Wortmann
<Maaz_> Cantide: Sorry...
<Cantide> -.-
<kbmonkey> Take it away, Vince-0 
<not_found> Maaz_, I am Neil Oosthuizen
<Maaz_> not_found: Alrighty
<superfly> Maaz_: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz_> superfly: Yessir
<not_found> >.>
<nuvolari> not_found: well, it's the 3rd chair in 3 months, variety is good
<kbmonkey> Maaz_, I am Wesley Werner
<Cantide> aah
<Maaz_> kbmonkey: Done
<Cantide> Maaz_: I am Karl Wortmann
<HawkiesZA> Maaz_, I'm Gerrit Vermeulen
<Maaz_> Cantide: Done
<Maaz_> HawkiesZA: *blink*
<nuvolari> Maaz_: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz_> nuvolari: Righto
<Kilos> Maaz_, I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz_> Kilos: Righto
<nuvolari> howdy SmilyBorg :)
<charl> Maaz_: I am Charl van Niekerk
<Maaz_> charl: Done
<HawkiesZA> Maaz_: I'm Gerrit Vermeulen
<Maaz_> HawkiesZA: What?
<HawkiesZA> lol
<Vince-0> Maaz_: I am Vincent Swart
<Maaz_> Vince-0: Righto
<afrodeity> Maas_. I am David Robert Lewis
<HawkiesZA> Maaz_: I am Gerrit Vermeulen
<Maaz_> HawkiesZA: Okay
<SmilyBorg> Maaz: I am Una Karlsen
<Maaz_> SmilyBorg: Done
<HawkiesZA> voila
<Kilos> wb SmilyBorg 
<kbmonkey> afrodeity, use your TAB key to autocomplete names, like Maaz_ 
<SmilyBorg> hey folks
 * HawkiesZA thinks maaz should understand contractions
<not_found> hiya SmilyBorg .... you are one of many?
<nuvolari> geez, we're quite a full house tonight
<kbmonkey> hello SmilyBorg!
<sakhi_> Maaz_: I am Sakhi Louw
<Maaz_> sakhi_: Sure
<afrodeity> Maaz_: I am David Robert Lewis
<Maaz_> afrodeity: Alrighty
<Cantide> Kilos, we're 47 strong now :)
<superfly> HawkiesZA: Maaz_ is open source, you can do it yourself :-P
<Kilos> magespawn, 3 to go
<SmilyBorg> something like that not_found
<Cantide> not 7 of 9?
<kbmonkey> maaz_ topic Welcome
<Maaz_> Current Topic: Welcome
<not_found> Welcome
<nuvolari> thanks, nice to be here
<Xethron> Maaz_: I am Bernhard Breytenbach
<Maaz_> Xethron: Done
<afrodeity> been a while
<nuvolari> hi Xethron 
<Xethron> greetings
<superfly> hey Xethron, long time no see
<nuvolari> are you new here? welcome :)
<superfly> Xethron: how's Ingress?
<kbmonkey> wow we have so many folks here tonight!
<Xethron> heya superfly, not very active in ingress anymore :P
<not_found> seems like ZA the only growing ubuntu community :/
<superfly> Xethron: level?
<Xethron> nuvolari: jup
<Xethron> superfly: 6
<superfly> Xethron: ah
<superfly> the long haul
<HawkiesZA> not_found, That's good news
<Xethron> superfly: you?
<nuvolari> meh, lost ingress interest
 * not_found tried the introduction to ingress twice...
<superfly> Xethron: hit 8 on Friday
<Xethron> wow, nice!
<HawkiesZA> ubuntu_za just became Ingress_za
<Xethron> :D
<Kilos> hehe
<not_found> more interesting
<nuvolari> lol
<Xethron> lol
<HawkiesZA> I just started playing :P
<superfly> HawkiesZA is level 2 now, hey?
<HawkiesZA> My usual 15 minute walk turned into an hour
<superfly> but he seems to have some weird fixation with green
<HawkiesZA> Yeah, hit lvl 2 on my "way" home
<kbmonkey> ping Vince-0 - let us start with the welcome and agenda link :)
<HawkiesZA> GREEN IZ BEST
<Cantide> so what are the topics for ubuntu meet?
<not_found> beer
<Xethron> oh no, its a slimeball
<Cantide> anyone got a link to topics?
<Vince-0> Welcome! One and all, all and one!
<Vince-0> the agenda link is in the channel header and here is the full link: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/575/detail/
<superfly> *sings* All for one, and one for all!
<HawkiesZA> And all for love?
<nuvolari> I didn't know you're into opera superfly ?
<superfly> HawkiesZA: that too
<HawkiesZA> Great, now it's the three musketeers
<Cantide> thanks Vince-0 
<HawkiesZA> feat Bryan Adams
<Xethron> This meeting is so on topic
<Xethron> :D
<HawkiesZA> lol
<Xethron> Love it
<HawkiesZA> Moving along?
 * nuvolari keeps a straight face (^^,)
<kbmonkey> maaz_ topic Announcement and Admin
<Maaz_> Current Topic: Announcement and Admin
<not_found> Vince-0 is getting an initiation by fire tonight ;)
<Kilos> looksw lke everyone has been at the bottle
<Kilos> like
<nuvolari> lol oom Kilos!
<Vince-0> "Bring up any points todo with the agenda or meeting organization."
 * not_found stared at his second beer... it stares back >.>
<kbmonkey> s/bottle/coffee
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Maaz_ i am Greg Eames
<Maaz_> magespawn: Righto
<Vince-0> are there todo points?
<nuvolari> oh hi magespawn 
<superfly> todo, or not todo?
<nuvolari> UH todo
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> Only that it looks to be an interesting meeting!
<nuvolari> +1
<not_found> admin... we need a central place to track things that need reporting in a month
<not_found> so I can fin them
<kbmonkey> I never know what to put in this topic, it seems a bit redundant unless there is soemthing planned to say
<not_found> *find
<superfly> I thought that's what the wiki was for?
<not_found> google docs?
 * afrodeity HUD no working
<not_found> wiki is so 2000 and something, and nobody likes it
<sakhi_> Why do we have a meeting?
<Kilos> the prob is that there is no feedback
<Kilos> never mind where
<superfly> To pretend we're a LoCo?
<nuvolari> are you high? wiki is still current >.>
<superfly> :-P
<kbmonkey> yes Kilos, I saw your feedback agenda item on shouting for feedback
<HawkiesZA> To get the people together to see where things are and organise new things?
<not_found> I need links to photo's etc. so I can link it in the WIKI to show how awesome you guys are
<nuvolari> we're awesome in Durbs :P
<SmilyBorg> :-)
<kbmonkey> that reminds us, the team reports seem like they need an update
<not_found> there was an ubunut hour in march but I have nothing to link to in the report
<not_found> just saying
<HawkiesZA> We would be awesome in Cape Town, but the mountain gets in the way...
<afrodeity> The anarchist book store in OBS installed ubuntu finally
<not_found> kbmonkey, I still have to update the front page, the pages are there
<kbmonkey> who did the team reports after maia?
<Kilos> shout at them not_found 
<not_found> I forgot about the landing page...
<not_found> give me a sec
<not_found> oh and it was I that tried to take over... knew it was a mistake
<not_found> :p
<superfly> HawkiesZA: I actually tried to organise an Ubuntu Lunch Hour in CBD, but no one seemed interested.
<Cantide> superfly, where?
<HawkiesZA> Was this before I got here, superfly ?
<superfly> At Bean There too...
<superfly> HawkiesZA: indeed
<kbmonkey> okay not_found :) let me take care of the team reports this month...
<Cantide> which city i mean ._.
<superfly> Cantide: Cape Town
<Cantide> aha
<kbmonkey> Maaz_, agreed kbmonkey to update Team Reports
<Maaz_> Agreed: kbmonkey to update Team Reports
 * Cantide starts walking
<HawkiesZA> aha, well that explains it. I'd be interested :P
<magespawn> I need to move to CPT/Durban/City
<not_found> doing the wiki not an issue... having something to link... now that seems to be an issue
<not_found> way to vote
<superfly> HawkiesZA: I know that. Then it would be just you and me. We could probably call it a "work meeting" and then still take lunch. What do you think?
<Kilos> where are the gauteng okeys
<HawkiesZA> Kilos, they've been pretty quiet....Since I left everything just went silent :P
<kbmonkey> well that is all my admin topic ideas. anyone else?
<Kilos> they had a release party HawkiesZA 
<Kilos> but no feedback
<Kilos> grrr
<kbmonkey> hang on okes, we can get to that in the events topic
<HawkiesZA> hrm...At H4H Kilos ?
<not_found> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/TeamReports/ now has what I could add to it...
<Kilos> sorry kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> lol :)
<kbmonkey> sorry Vince-0 
<Vince-0> ey! must I keep everyone on point here
<kbmonkey> only when they start talking about ingress ;)
<Kilos> the chair must bang the mallet
<kbmonkey> maaz_ topic Review previous minutes
<Maaz_> Current Topic: Review previous minutes
<Vince-0> since there are no more announcements, onto the next topic
<Vince-0> last month: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-04-15-17-33-52.txt
<Vince-0> talked about ubuntu.com redesign,
<Cantide> also the durban meet, i've not heard more about it :/
<Vince-0> mirror.ac.za being unreachable, 
<kbmonkey> Umm.. so, I guess we forgot about the Ubuntu Hour planning, oops. *shuffles feet*
<Vince-0> ya we met on May 4th for launch
<Vince-0> even saw a fresh install on a nice new laptop
<Vince-0> we didn't discuss the Ubuntu Hour plan
<kbmonkey> were'nt there pics of that meet on the G+ page? not_found maybe some snaps from there to link to
<nuvolari> June 2nd, a sunday
<nuvolari> I don't know if we should do it in Ballito or Umhlanga
<nuvolari> the only place coming to mind is Mugg & Bean
<not_found> kbmonkey, was uploading photo
<not_found> photos to g+ the whole day... will go check now
<nuvolari> there isn't really other nice places here in Ballito (that I know about)
<Vince-0> some pics of the KZN Ubuntu 1304 launch :https://plus.google.com/u/0/events/gallery/cbgilhq2p26eavahacp06kq06hg
<kbmonkey> we were meant to take a photo for that diversity project too nuvolari 
<nuvolari> :O I forgot about that
<not_found> photo
<not_found> photos of the ubuntu hour in jhb in march?
<kbmonkey> It's in the previous meeting minutes
<not_found> not that I could find this afternoon... will go look again
<not_found> Vince-0, thanks for the link... kbmonkey for the may report ;)
<kbmonkey> ... and the april report ;)
<kbmonkey> is that for the previous minutes then?
<Cantide> Vince-0, where did that happen?
<charl> who's who in those photos... there is a guy with an epic neckbeard
<charl> a good bunch of geeks together :)
<Vince-0> We met in Glenwood - Davenport Square mall - Gloria Jeans
<Cantide> ah, i could have made that -.-
<Vince-0> there will be another
<Cantide> i think we need a better system of arranging meetups and notifying people about them
<kbmonkey> Cantide, you can join us for the ubuntu hour soon too
<magespawn> maybe we need to have some sort of calender like stardates
<Cantide> for example, Maaz could store the data, and closer to the time make hourly / daily announcements
<HawkiesZA> Cantide, Agreed
<Cantide> or that
<Cantide> hourly would get a bit much, but say once a day when the channel is fullest on average, so around 6 or 7 pm every day
<magespawn> or hey, maybe use stardates
<Cantide> >_>
 * Cantide googles stardates
<mazal> Maaz I am Wikus van Dyk
<Maaz_> mazal: Yessir
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Vince-0> aren't mail lists for announcements etc
<kbmonkey> google events link into your gcalendar with ical exports and reminders. sorted ;)
<magespawn> stardates.co.za
<kbmonkey> stardates sounds like a cheap dating site
<HawkiesZA> lol
<HawkiesZA> No man
<kbmonkey> lol ;)
<HawkiesZA> Like in Trek
<magespawn> from a certain member of a certain tech/geek show
<HawkiesZA> Indeed
<HawkiesZA> I know the man
<HawkiesZA> :D
<kbmonkey> aah
<magespawn> indeed very usuful calender
<magespawn> useful even
<kbmonkey> Vince-0, shall I move the next topic?
<Vince-0> 1 more thing: keep up to date with the mail list
<charl> i am getting "ladies online" advertisements on the front page of stardates.co.za
<Vince-0> any meets are announced there first
<Vince-0> ok next topic
<kbmonkey> great point
<kbmonkey> maaz_ topic Events
<Maaz_> Current Topic: Events
<kbmonkey> now for the fun topic :D
<HawkiesZA> charl, seriously?
<afrodeity> Feedback first it seems
<kbmonkey> events appear before feedback on my screen
<Symmetria> gawd, until you stack photos like this over a 20 - 30 minute time lapse, you dont realize just how much stars move in the sky
<Vince-0> "Feedback ‒ miles.sharpe @ Mon, 20 May 2013 09:27 UTC" Please guys, try to give feedback from events as soon as possible after the event has taken place!
<Symmetria> will upload a photo in a second, its really freaky
<Cantide> Symmetria, low-res version requested :)
<Vince-0> we need decent event notes to report back with
<kbmonkey> +1 that
<Vince-0> our meets are informal at best,
<Vince-0> but inbetween we do mention a few interesting points worth noting
<Kilos> the poor guys that does the reports shouldnt have to run around begging for pics and other feedback
<charl> HawkiesZA: http://i.imgur.com/BM2ScMn.png
<Kilos> everyone has a cellphone 
<kbmonkey> what if we encourage partygoers to comment on the event afterwards. perhaps the event page? then we can collate them into the report later
<afrodeity> mercury retrograde oops
<kbmonkey> even a simple one-liner. 
<magespawn> maybe we could a have ubuntu one for people to drop photos and write ups in
<Kilos> queery was sposed to give feedback
<HawkiesZA> charl, wow...I'll pass that along
<HawkiesZA> magespawn, someone will have to manage it...It's going to get full after a while
<HawkiesZA> Photos are beeeeg
<magespawn> i don't get that at all
<magespawn> yes not cell photos so much
<HawkiesZA> Even those
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, and myself need to plan Ubuntu Hour, this coming weekend right nuvolari ?
<Kilos> shotwell and gimp can scale photos down lots
<HawkiesZA> 8MP is a lot of data. Though lossy formats do "help" ;)
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: next, the 2nd
<afrodeity> We have a slot for Ubuntu
<kbmonkey> okay calendarizing it...
<afrodeity> at the Hackfest
<afrodeity> but waiting for the topic to come up
<kbmonkey> and I see on the 25th is the DLUG hangout #4
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: are there any sea-side spots in Umhlanga?
<nuvolari> or beach spots. I don't know what to call them :P
<kbmonkey> Vince-0, would anyone object to non Durbanites joining the hangout? ;)
<Vince-0> not at all
<SmilyBorg> the more the merrier
<Vince-0> need to get the notes more discussed
<Vince-0> next one is scheduled for next thurs 30th
<kbmonkey> oh my, okay so I thought we were in April. oops.
<Cantide> eh, i am busy on the 25th :(
<Vince-0> its the 30th
<kbmonkey> Cantide, I was wrong.
<Vince-0> here are the notes so far: https://docs.google.com/document/d/14KosJkfO72SBcYtgFskQMKiSYnTX1_ihMynsnH4nueo/edit
<kbmonkey> the event page: https://plus.google.com/events/ceolsp2sniuo4re0umvjq2civi8
<Vince-0> I will make a post to the dbnlug list - not specifically ubuntu
<Cantide> ah, thanks :)
<Cantide> then i should be able to make that!
<kbmonkey> would the UDS fall under events?
<Vince-0> ya lets do it! These get pushed to youtube channel, audio is stripped for download from the dbnlinux.org.za site
<Vince-0> next!
<Vince-0> OBS HackFest 25 May Saturday ‒ David Robert Lewis
<Vince-0> UDS after
<afrodeity> https://www.facebook.com/events/474257305987287/
<afrodeity> we have an events page up on FB
<magespawn> awesome idea
<Vince-0> Open Street Initiative
<afrodeity> total synergy
<amanica> Maaz_: I am Marius Kruger
<Maaz_> amanica: Sure
<afrodeity> with Lower Main Rd Obs closing in the afternoon of 25 
<afrodeity> this Sat
<kbmonkey> that looks like so much of fun!
<afrodeity> and also the 100 in 1 day event which is another global event
<afrodeity> totally
<Cantide> I'm not on FB, so i can't have a look ._.
<kbmonkey> wish I could fly down for the day :D
<Vince-0> Cantide: neither am I - but the event is public
<afrodeity> https://www.piratepad.ca/p/obshack
<Cantide> oh, thanks :)
 * Cantide clicks
<SmilyBorg> me too. looks fun
<afrodeity> That's the programme
<afrodeity> hoping you will all contribute in some way
<amanica> not_found, Kilos the Gauteng release party was a bit disapointing so I didn't talk too much about it :( http://amanica.blogspot.com/2013/05/ubuntu-1304-raring-ringtail-release.html 
<Vince-0> flip, Cape Town is where it's at
<afrodeity> we requesting volunteers to do some ubuntu
<afrodeity> for the peeps
<Kilos> ty amanica kbmonkey ^^
<afrodeity> hand out disks if you can
<afrodeity> but if you have projects 
<afrodeity> hardware you want to show off
<afrodeity> bots you want to enter into the bot competitioin
<afrodeity> or if you want to hang out and hack code
<afrodeity> check out the piratepad
<afrodeity> register
<afrodeity> so we know whats up
<afrodeity> there going to be opportunity tomorrow evening
<afrodeity> to meet up at Chaos Pilots above Truth Coffee in Buitenkant
<Symmetria> http://www.flickr.com/photos/95680965@N04/8757878123/in/set-72157633494536721
<Symmetria> heh
<afrodeity> otherwise there is another Open Streets meeting on Thurs
<Vince-0> flip, I need to move to CPT
<afrodeity> So there you have it
<Symmetria> those are moving stars
<afrodeity> First Hack Fest in OBS
 * Cantide puts on some armbands and swims to Cape Town
<kbmonkey> thanks for all of that afrodeity, that is super! 
<afrodeity> Also we have the metal confirmed
<afrodeity> if you want a hint of hack
<Cantide> Symmetria, really cool :) and that's just 30 minutes? 'o'
<afrodeity> Club Gandalf's have agreed to let us their "facilities"
<afrodeity> includes a Bat or two
<Symmetria> cantide heh yeah
<afrodeity> and there is a bar, but not sure exactly what is going on in that dept
<Symmetria> actually 25 minutes
<afrodeity> still nailing down some sponsors
<Cantide> very cool :) if only i had a better camera :)
<afrodeity> about to request CLUG to aid and abet 
<afrodeity> fun fun fun
<afrodeity> OBS Hackfest is what you make of it
<afrodeity> community event 
<kbmonkey> we need to put all of these in a calendar
<afrodeity> organised with very little time
<afrodeity> yeah, its a bit of dry run for the Design Capital thang next year
<afrodeity> got totally knocked off my feet by Chaos Pilots, Open St and 100 in 1
<HawkiesZA> What's happening above Truth in Buitenkant?
<afrodeity> Chaos Pilots from Copenhagen have set up 
<HawkiesZA> That's a block down the road from moi
<afrodeity> totally awesome
<afrodeity> its like walking into a rabbit hole
<HawkiesZA> Sounds painful
<Vince-0> UDS?
<Cantide> not if you're on the right drugs..
<afrodeity> Not if you 3 feet tall and grooving with an 8 foot blond from Sweden
<kbmonkey> maaz_ topic Ubuntu UDS 14-16 May
<Maaz_> Current Topic: Ubuntu UDS 14-16 May
<Cantide> or that :)
<HawkiesZA> Well if you're chilling with an 8-foot tjokker, then you definitely feel 3 feet tall
<afrodeity> :-D
 * afrodeity lmao
<Vince-0> so heres last weeks UDS schedule: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/
<Vince-0> anyone follow any of the tracks
 * Cantide skims
<kbmonkey> I did not even know about this until today. eish.
<Vince-0> virtual Ubuntu dev summit
<Vince-0> they host discussions in IRC and on Hangouts
<Vince-0> have a look at the community track
<Vince-0> some talk about revamping the ubuntu.com/community site
<Vince-0> apparently there was a bit of miscommunication with them removing the direct link on the front page to the community site
<Vince-0> the community site link will be put back now that the redesign is underway
<kbmonkey> oh I see they post thehangout videos. neat
<Vince-0> this is the second vUDS now - it's getting really good
<Cantide> this is nice :)
<Vince-0> the uds site packages it really well
<Vince-0> only thing is I can't get to the discussion notes
<afrodeity> whats up with changing the ubuntu package management?
<Vince-0> might be something to learn from if we are to host our own hangouts+IRC
<Vince-0> afrodeity: where do you see that
<afrodeity> read it somewhere
<Cantide> i also read about it
<Cantide> can't remember where..
<afrodeity> upgrading or downgrading to a "simpler" system
<amanica> I just miss the interesting daily plenaries :(
<afrodeity> apparently
<kbmonkey> I think that was for the development of mobile apps 
<afrodeity> could be
<kbmonkey> alright! anyone has any more events to pitch?
<afrodeity> The HackFest afterparty
<afrodeity> but check out piratpad link I posted https://www.piratepad.ca/p/obshack
<kbmonkey> I have that ppad link open now :)
<kbmonkey> Vince-0, I believe that's all the topics. we can move to closing soon?
<Vince-0> next!
<kbmonkey> yes, sir!
<kbmonkey> maaz_ topic closing
<Maaz_> Current Topic: closing
<kbmonkey> oh dear, lag. I don't think I can watch any UDS videos online
<kbmonkey> last words?
<Kilos> thanks everyone
<Symmetria> http://www.flickr.com/photos/95680965@N04/8757932899/in/set-72157633494536721
<Symmetria> better version :)
<magespawn> indeed nice numbers
<nuvolari> eek, sorry for being so quiet tonight :-/
<nuvolari> stuff to do
<kbmonkey> thanks Vince-0 for helping us :)
<Vince-0> no problemo!
<Kilos> ty Vince-0 
<nuvolari> yeah, thank you Vince-0 :>
<Cantide> yeah, thanks Vince-0 :)
<Cantide> Symmetria, nice :)
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey 
<Symmetria> cantide heh its just wierd to thing how much the earth moves in only 20 minutes
<Cantide> so this Umhlanga / Ballito thing... on the 1st then?
<Cantide> Symmetria, yeah, that's why i asked about the time again :)
<Vince-0> let me knows
<nuvolari> Cantide: 2nd
<nuvolari>  the sunday
<kbmonkey> I think on the 2nd Cantide, we will fling some emails on the mail list of this
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, I will try find out of potential places in umhlanga. pref with wifi?
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: yeah, if possible it's a great plus
<Vince-0> ya I'm here - I'll look around
<Vince-0> can we do it in my office?
<nuvolari> Vince-0: I don't see a problem with that
<Vince-0> ok, let me know and I will arrange
<nuvolari> would be nice to be in public though (for exposure)
<kbmonkey> great :)
<Cantide> nuvolari, that's better for me :)
<Cantide> okay, thanks :)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see yas morrow
<Cantide> well, i have no devices that would benefit from wifi much
<Cantide> night night Kilos :)
<mazal> Bye all , sleep well
<Vince-0> cya Kilos
<superfly> Cantide: I'm in the middle of a wedding on the 1st
<kbmonkey> well that is all folks. 
<kbmonkey> I'm closing the meeting then
<Cantide> thanks, kbmonkey :)
<kbmonkey> Maaz_, end meething
<Maaz_> kbmonkey: Excuse me?
<superfly> I think HawkiesZA has already fallen asleep
<kbmonkey> darn :p
<Cantide> lol
<kbmonkey> Maaz_, end meeting
<Maaz_> Meeting Ended
<Maaz_> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-05-20-17-38-47.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-05-20-17-38-47.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-05-20-17-38-47.html
<kbmonkey> been practicing the dvorak keyboard, I get confused still 
<Cantide> superfly, Saturdays aren't ideal for me anyway
<kbmonkey> that was a great meet! I think we all got a bit slowed down near the end though
<kbmonkey> Maaz_, coffee on
 * Maaz_ washes some mugs
<magespawn> Maaz large please
<Maaz_> magespawn: What?
<Cantide> good idea, i'm going to make some coffee :)
<magespawn> Maaz coffe ppease
<Maaz_> magespawn: *blink*
<kbmonkey> oh, um. hmm. Vince-0 we forgot to elect the next chair. I will take it unless someone objects or you like to go again?
<amanica> kbmonkey, I remember when I started with colemak, I relapsed from time to time and sent a bunch of giberish googlechat messages :)
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz_> magespawn: Alrighty
<Vince-0> sure! I'm up
<magespawn> kbmonkey do you use the physical keyboard
<kbmonkey> I like the idea of alternating. it grows more people into it
<magespawn> ?
<kbmonkey> no magespawn, it is a normal qwerty keyboard. so I don't look at the keys
<superfly> magespawn: did I give you meeting access?
<magespawn> ahh right, would like to get the actual keyboard, apparently after the learning curve you can type faster
<magespawn> superfly: can't remember, i did chair once
<superfly> trying to remember how to do it
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey and magespawn!
<superfly> didn't you have to make yourself an account with Maaz_?
<kbmonkey> for words you type faster. the issue is many apps use shortcuts placed for qwerty. not to mention habits we have from years of use.
<superfly> Vince-0: you still around?
<Vince-0> yep
<superfly> Vince-0: PM Maaz_ and say, "create account"
<magespawn> i think so superfly 
<Vince-0> Maaz_: create account
<Maaz_> Vince-0: Alrighty
<kbmonkey> cheeky bot!
<amanica> magespawn, I think it is better to not have an actual keyboard 1) you are forced to touch type and 2) you can still type on a normal keyboard afterwards 3) in virtualbox it is back to qwerty (at least at first)
<superfly> Vince-0: try now, "start meeting"
<Vince-0> Maaz_: start meeting
 * Maaz_ gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<amanica> but I recommend Colemak over dvorak
<Vince-0> Maaz_: close meeting
<Maaz_> Vince-0: Huh?
<Vince-0> Maaz_: end meeting
<Maaz_> Meeting Ended
<Maaz_> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-05-20-18-56-44.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-05-20-18-56-44.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-05-20-18-56-44.html
<Vince-0> ooh minutes!
<magespawn> amanica: only just recently getting good at a qwerty keyboard anyway
<kbmonkey> lol amanica, I can imagine typing gibberish into chat windows. people might think a cat is sleeping on your keyboard
<amanica> yeah, it was funny. hitting some keys and enter before reading
<kbmonkey> good job Maaz_ :)
<kbmonkey> Maaz_, have a cookie
<Maaz_> kbmonkey: What?
<magespawn> don't need to change the keyboard for that
<magespawn> do it any3ay
<kbmonkey> you can just remap your keyboard. but I want a Happy Hacker keyboard: blank keys!
<amanica> magespawn: I only got better at touchtyping when switching to colemak because I was forced, and forced to practice
<Vince-0> ha! thanks superfly
<Vince-0> I'll brb
<amanica> magespawn: lol
<magespawn> good night all
<Cantide> night night
<Cantide> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/36318710/ubuntu_matrix.png
<Cantide> my background '-'v
<Cantide> (1.4 mb)
<kbmonkey> I saw a very interesting post on gnu.org today about ubuntu privacy
<Cantide> do you have a link?
<kbmonkey> I'm looking for it now
<Cantide> i just clicked on gnu.org now, so i might find it :)
<Cantide> oh..
<Cantide> this site is all over the place :D
<kbmonkey> sorry, I meant fsf.org - http://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do
<kbmonkey> I need to get out of this shell, ssh lags too much
<kbmonkey> tried to setup mosh but that failed.
<kbmonkey> sorry, I meant fsf.org - http://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-dodoes ubuntu still have that maazon lens thing by default?
<kbmonkey> amazon* - darn lag :p
<kbmonkey> nice wallpaper Cantide :)
<Cantide> thanks :)
<Cantide> I made it in GIMP
<kbmonkey> did you craft that one?
<kbmonkey> need a higher res ubuntu logo
<Cantide> ah yeah :/
<Cantide> i just found one in a google search and upscaled it
<Cantide> i made a gnome foot one as well :p
<kbmonkey> looks good! or you can apply a pixelize on the logo to make it more matrixy 
<Cantide> the text in the background is this -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hunminjeongeum
<kbmonkey> like those kenji glyphs!
<kbmonkey> ah
<Cantide> they're Hangeul :)
<Cantide> but yeah, i got them at a really high res
<Cantide> so they're nice and smooth
<Cantide> interesting post
<Cantide> what's your take on the Amazon / internet searches from the dash?
<kbmonkey> I'm using i3wm, check it out: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/18686471/images/2013-05-20.21401369078831.png
<kbmonkey> you can see my two xpenguins cruising on the desktop there. he he
<Cantide> nice and minimalist :)
<Cantide> yeah, i saw one down there :p
<Cantide> i'm looking forward to unity next
<kbmonkey> well I don't buy anything from amazon and would get annoyed at it's suggestions
<Cantide> but yeah, Canonical is trying to appeal to the masses, so these extra searches and whatnot are certainly not for me
<kbmonkey> the other one is skateboarding upside the window, matrix style!
<Cantide> at least it can be turned off easily
<Cantide> i still think it should be "opt-in" rather than "opt-out"
<Cantide> but it doesn't concern me much because i will just turn it off
<kbmonkey> that article would probably not have been written if it was opt-in
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> and i think there would be no love lost either
<Cantide> some people changed distros
<kbmonkey> it would be nicer if they had a plugin system for it, so people could say add the amazon plugin 
<Cantide> aah
<Cantide> yeah, that would be best
<Cantide> install the package if you want it
<Cantide> still, for the newbies that would be the ones who use the search, it's too much to ask
<Cantide> so rather make it easy for them
<Cantide> and let the rest of us turn it off
<superfly> Kubuntu FTW
<kbmonkey> did you know dropbox has a commandline client?
<Cantide> i didn't 'o'
<kbmonkey> its full of win
<Tonberry_> oh?
<Cantide> is that what you were doing in your terminal there?
<Cantide> oh, no
<kbmonkey> that is a screen grabber script I wrote that automatically shares to dropbox for me
<kbmonkey> it just uses scrot to screen shot to dropbox, and uses dropboxcli to copy the url to your clipboard
<Cantide> nifty!
<Cantide> ah well, time to code a bit then sleep
<Cantide> kbmonkey, if you want the xcf file you're welcome to it :p
<Cantide> not sure my wallpaper appeals much to those who don't like 한글
<kbmonkey> I like the symbols! I just don't know what they mean
<Cantide> me neither :)
<Cantide> well, i know 한글, i just don't know enough words
<Cantide> and you can see in the wallpaper there are hanja in there, too - because it's realllly old
<Cantide> even Koreans can't read it these days
<Cantide> it's the origin of their writing system
<kbmonkey> time for some tea!
<Cantide> time for some sleep!
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Maaz_: tell kilos don't worry I'm doing fine, just... busy. Very interesting times... will be back soon....
<Maaz_> inetpro: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2013-05-21
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> lo Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hii
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> hi superfly  ThatGraemeGuy henkj 
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'ello :)
<Kilos> sorry for hopping in and out. trying to find why xchat sound dont work on xubuntu
<Kilos> otherwise xubuntu 12.04 is nice and fast
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmmmm
<ThatGraemeGuy> xchat has sounds?
 * ThatGraemeGuy uses it on xubuntu
<Kilos> im back on unity now
<Kilos> oh my
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, there are no sounds defined by default
<Kilos> do you get bloeps on alerts
<ThatGraemeGuy> my xchat is completely silent
<Kilos> ya mine too on xubuntu
<ThatGraemeGuy> yowzer
<ThatGraemeGuy> if i select an mp3 and click play it just screams in my ear
<Kilos> ive put bell.ogg in /usr/share/sounds and tried the external way but dunno what make it play and dunno how to tell xchat to use alsa
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe it doesn't support mp3 mmm
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can try external program = /usr/bin/aplay
<Kilos> i have a very similar prob if i try quassel or konversation here on unity
<Kilos> ah ty will try that ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> i rely on sound to alert me
<ThatGraemeGuy> doesn't seem to work for me
<Kilos> ears are better than eye still
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> pidgin sounds work well on xubuntu though
<Kilos> only xchat no happy
<Kilos> unity and kde have no probs with sound
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> looks like xchat plays .wav just fine
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> maybe it dont like .ogg files
<ThatGraemeGuy> or mp3 either it seems
<Kilos> bell.ogg has always been the xchat default sound
<Kilos> neil always said he had to install mplayer to get sound going
<Kilos> but that dont help xubuntu
<henkj> hi kilos
<Kilos> hi SAHitman 
<SAHitman> Happy Tuesday
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> this is the ubuntu community help channel
<Kilos> you on a bb hey?
<SAHitman> Samsung
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> my mistake. 
<SAHitman> I have had 3 of them
<Kilos> s3
<SAHitman> Note2
<mazal> Morning all
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Saw the bad news last night about remastersys that is not being developed anymore :-(
<Kilos> no man mazal it is
<magespawn> it has been forked
<mazal> magespawn, I have read something like that yes
<mazal> I hope the new guys do a good job on it. It is one of my most used tools
<Kilos> i got it for 12.04 a week or so ago and did kde and unity and both work fine
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Xethron> hi Kilos 
<mazal> Kilos ya there is still repo for 12.04 and 12.10 , but from here on in someone else has it now
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> I currently use 12.10's repo until it goes down
<Kilos> well by the time 12.04 has gone 3 years im sure something will be sorted
<Kilos> 12.04 is supported longer than 12.10
<Xethron> I always wondered, whats up with Ubuntu's version numbers .04 and .10?
<mazal> April and October
<mazal> The month it releases in
<Kilos> thats the release month
<Xethron> aaaaah. wow.
<Kilos> whew im too slow
<mazal> :-P
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> mazal, is your buddy still there too?
<mazal> Kilos but I think the developer is going to take down both 12.04 and 12.10's repos as it's 3rd party that he maintains himself
<Kilos> oh you mean for remastersys?
<mazal> Yep he is here , working way too hard
<mazal> yep
<Kilos> then get it now
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Ya current install is fine , I'm worrying for 13.10
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dont worry about stuff thats still far ahead
<mazal> I also still want to play with X , but just don't get the time hey
<mazal> Ans also still need external for it
<Kilos> play with x how?
<mazal> Xubuntu I'm speaking off
<Kilos> oh i got that too
<Kilos> but 12.04
<mazal> Want to install it to external and just play a bit to check it out
<Kilos> faster than unity
<mazal> Got as far as downloading the iso lol
<Kilos> only prob i can find it no sound in xchat
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos, sound works fine if you use .wav files
<Kilos> will try it when i go x again ty ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> will vonvert the .ogg to .wav
<Kilos> convert
<Kilos> its like winsucks then with its wav files
<Kilos> maybe there is something to install that will let it use .ogg files
<Kilos> some gnome stuff
<Kilos> i think i got it working on 11.04 but thats hard to remember what i did
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you have mplayer installed you can tell it to use external program /usr/bin/mplayer
<ThatGraemeGuy> i thought /usr/bin/aplay would work but that doesn't support anything but .wav
<Kilos> ah great ty
<ThatGraemeGuy> and mplayer will play every format ever invented
<Kilos> strange to see a ubuntu flavour that dont like .ogg
<ThatGraemeGuy> its just xchat that only supports wav by default
<Kilos> yeah crazy hey? all other sound works
<Kilos> lemme go back to x
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos-> w000t
<Kilos-> ty ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos-> had to add the path to some goodies in that settings page
<Kilos-> one of them was the right one
<Kilos-> hehe
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos-> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos- 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos-> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos-> magespawn, 1 more
<Kilos-> hi psyatw 
<Kilos-> aw
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<nlsthzn> hello uncle Kilos 
<psyatw> hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> hi psyatw ... in poland?
<psyatw> nlsthzn, yes, I am in poland now
<nlsthzn> cool
<Kilos-> hi drussell winter comin here fast. hope you get some warmer weather there
<magespawn> Kilos: one comes one goes, but overall the numbers go up
<Kilos-> yeah
<Kilos-> but keeps stopping short of 50
<Kilos-> sigh
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> well is Some people would stay ....
<Kilos> sigh
<nlsthzn> everything ok uncle Kilos ?
<Kilos> yes ty nlsthzn just all these peeps that go before we get to 50
<nlsthzn> 50 users in channel you mean?
<Kilos> ya then i can retire
<nlsthzn> hmmm... would rather have 10 active than 100 lurking...
<Kilos> peeps are to busy to be active unless you call them
<Kilos> even then you can wait some
<nlsthzn> point is, what difference is 50 or 51 users that are afk going to make? ... Well anyhow, I better go make myself human... bbl
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> o/
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> gebruik jy xubuntu of xfce
<Xethron_> lol
<Xethron_> Ek stem nogal saam met nlsthzn.
<magespawn> that is true, I think Kilos is trying to get at least 50 active members
<Xethron> whois trender?
<Kilos> some oke in durbs
<Kilos> working on old nas boxes
<superfly> ohi Xethron
<mazal> Bye all
<mazal> Have a good evening
<nuvolari> Kilos: ek gebruik xubuntu oom
<nuvolari> wel, ubuntu base met xubuntu transitional package 
<Kilos> o
<Kilos> dis nie te sleg nie, en vinniger as unity en kde
<charl> xubuntu transitional? transitional to what?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> to xubuntu from ubuntu man
<Kilos> unity made him lame
<Kilos> most likely added xubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> or xfce or something
<charl> oh now i understand it
<charl> you get transitional packages but afaik xubuntu-desktop wasn't one of them, hence the confusion
<charl> you just install the xubuntu-desktop alongside the ubuntu-desktop packages
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> it should be in synaptic
<charl> i installed ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-desktop on some machines
<charl> but then you get so many packages that need to be maintained and constantly updated, it becomes a pain
<charl> it's possible but not exactly "clean"
<Kilos> lol thats why my saved archives are 6.2 g
<Trixar_za> I need to redo this desktop. Find something lighter that doesn't look too bad. Maybe latest spacefm with pekwm and some lightweight taskbar
<charl> Trixar_za: spacefm looks good but it doesn't have a package in the standard repositories so i typically go with thunar
<Trixar_za> Not a real problem for me consider I'm the one that must semi-maintain it for SliTaz
<charl> lol
<Trixar_za> Not so sure I want to use lxpanel though. What else is good?
<charl> i use tint2
<charl> there could be better ones though, i am open to suggestions
<charl> any advantages of pekwm above openbox?
<Trixar_za> So far, all I see is that it has better looking themes :P
<Trixar_za> Still have to figure out how to auto-start applications in it or if that's even possible...
<charl> it = pekwm or openbox?
<Trixar_za> pekwm
<charl> ah i see
<charl> i saw some screenshots and actually thought the opposite :)
<Trixar_za> Probably because the default theme sucks :P
<Trixar_za> https://www.pekwm.org/projects/3/wikis/Screenshots
<Symmetria> http://www.xe.com/currencycharts/?from=USD&to=ZAR&view=1W
<Symmetria> goddamn
<charl> the first look terrible and then the last couple look great
<charl> Symmetria: the rand broke (again)?
<Symmetria> charl, heh, rand is plunging 
<Symmetria> which is good for me, but terrible for everyone else
<Symmetria> (all my earnings are in dollars, without exception)
<nuvolari> Trixar_za: if you're worried about themes, use xmonad :P
<Trixar_za> Hmmm, maybe IceWM too
<Trixar_za> Mostly because of this theme: http://box-look.org/content/show.php/FauxGlass?content=73238
<charl> yeah it depends a lot on the theme
<charl> i just need something that looks "acceptable", i don't need anything fancy
<Symmetria> lol new fun game to play with my stupid dog, that photo booth application on my macbook, haha load it, stick notebook infront of dog, dog starts watching herself, and eventually starts barking and growling at herself
<Symmetria> its like sticking a mirror infront of her
<charl> it's more realistic even because she doesn't get a mirrored reflection but the "proper" image
<charl> not that she would notice
<Kilos> aw me missed the honeymy
<Kilos> hehe
<Guest2700> hlw
<Kilos> hi Guest2700 
<nlsthzn> time to see what the new xbox will have in store ...
<Xethron> Kilos: what do you do for a living?
<Kilos> im disabled kinda Xethron 
<Kilos> cant work anymore
<Kilos> just cook and wash dishes and look after sheep on my sisters plot
<Kilos> and told you yesterday im a ballie
<Kilos> nlsthzn, are xboxes better the playstations
<nlsthzn> I believe so but it is all opinion
<nlsthzn> the new one looks awesome
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> they upped memory from 512mb to 8gb, octo core :)
<Kilos> whew
<Tonberry_> http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2013/008/2/2/_wallpaper__glorious_pc_gaming_master_race_by_admiralserenity-d5qvxos.png
<nlsthzn> lol
<nlsthzn> g night
<smile4ever> Hi :D
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<smile4ever> Hi kilos :)
<smile4ever> How are you, my friend?
<Kilos> good ty and you young man?
<Xethron> Kilos: ah. I see
<Kilos> hehe
<Xethron> Kilos: you say you can't work anymore
<Xethron> so, what did you do?
<Kilos> bust my head wide open while working on a windmill
<smile4ever> Kilos: I'm fine too
<smile4ever> :)
<smile4ever> Skype 4.2, new version, was released
<Xethron> I mean, work wise. what work did you do?
<smile4ever> But I'm not that sure it won't break anything on my Ubuntu Unity ;) So I just keep the old version
<Kilos> oh sorry, was a diesel mechanic then farm manager
<Xethron> ah
<Xethron> So you can fix my car?
<Xethron> :P
<Kilos> but started in the gpo as a technician
<smile4ever> Xethron: if you go to his home town, yes, he can :P
<Kilos> whats wrong with it
<Xethron> lol
<Xethron> ag, I serviced it, and the plastic diesel pipes running in and out of the diesel filter where quite old, and I think the o-rings as well
<Xethron> So, some how, it now leaks diesel... And gets air into the mix
<Kilos> oh my do they use plastic nowadays
<Kilos> oh those to the filter
<Xethron> Still runs well... And I can't buy the o-rings from Mercedes, and the pipes cost like R800/900 for the 5 pipes
<Xethron> yeah, not the ones after the diesel pump. they still steel
<Kilos> check where it leaks and replace the orings
<Kilos> take a sample oring to midas or one of them they will match it
<Xethron> I bought two pipes. So gonne see if I can find the o-rings somewhere
<Xethron> midas said they don't have :/
<Kilos> or even one of the diesle injection companies
<Kilos> there are companies that do the oring bit
<Xethron> But, it was only a joke. :) Don't want to talk diesel in an ubuntu channel :P
<Kilos> lemme ask sis if she remembers where we went
<Xethron> But great to see there are a few IT guys that can work with their hands!
<Kilos> we went to a place called seal centre
<Kilos> im no IT guy
<Kilos> just starting
<Kilos> but forget most of what i learn anyway
<Kilos> thats why the guys all lurk when i come online
<Kilos> where are you Xethron ?
<Kilos> hi superfly cant remember if i greeted you inna morn
<Kilos> hows the packing coming on
<superfly> Kilos: I can't either. It has been a busy day.
<smile4ever> Xethron is fading away in the dark, Kilos
<Kilos> hehe old age
<smile4ever> Like me ;)
<Kilos> i see so smile4ever 
<smile4ever> Sometimes, when I don't pay attention
<smile4ever> :P
<Kilos> you guys are scared you have to think for me
<smile4ever> I get lost within the chat history and forget to answer
<Kilos> lol
<smile4ever> Kilos: why's that? :P Can't you think alone?
<Kilos> nope my brains are online here
<Kilos> you read my blog
<Kilos> the working half of my brain is lying onna farm under a windmill
<smile4ever> I have read it yes. You don't write new episodes (days/chapters), do you?
<Kilos> na i gave up
<Kilos> closed it down
<smile4ever> :(
<smile4ever> That's a pity :) Because it's worth reading
<Kilos> ive also run out of stuff to say
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> that was a major effort that blog
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Trixar_za> So totally broke stuff
<smile4ever> Kilos: thanks for the conversation :) 
<Trixar_za> :P
<smile4ever> I have to go, I'm afraid
<smile4ever> see ya
<smile4ever> :)
<Kilos> anytime smile4ever 
<Kilos> sleep tight laddy
<smile4ever> thanks :)
<Xethron> sorry Kilos 
<Xethron> I looked it up
<Xethron> There is one in Pretoria :D
<Kilos> np
<Xethron> like 30 mins from me
<Kilos> in moot street
<Kilos> they normally can match any orings
<Kilos> or even make them up for you
<Xethron> sweet!!! :D
<Xethron> going to give it a try!
<Xethron> I'll let you know if it works
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> also remember with diesel vehicles your diesel filter is about the most important thing to change when servbicing
<Kilos> servicing
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-05-22
<Kilos> morning all
<sakhi> Morning all
<sakhi> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<Vince-0> surp
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> how you doing Kilos?
<Kilos> alive and kicking ty and you magespawn 
<Kilos> just cold
<magespawn> all good, cool so only fans on today
<Kilos> temps ai went down to 6°c here last night
<magespawn> upgrading my kubuntu from 12.10 to 13.04
<Kilos> only fans that run here are pc internal
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> hows our girl?
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<magespawn> bbl 
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi amanica you here twice
 * Kilos greets both of you
<Kilos> wbb
<trender> twice as much fun huh
<Kilos> haha
<trender> yo ooom
<Kilos> hi trender 
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Xethron> heya Kilos :)
<Kilos> hehe you okes and your smileys
<Kilos> hard work
<Xethron_> lol
<Xethron_> ah, Kilos left
<superfly> morning ki<tab>, Xethron_
<Xethron_> lol
<Xethron_> :D
<Xethron_> woot
<Kilos> ohi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> hellos :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<superfly> welcome back, Kilos
<superfly> morning ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Kilos> you still at work till the 24th superfly ?
<superfly> Yes
<Kilos> oh well min dae now
<Kilos> hi HawkiesZA 
<HawkiesZA> Hi Oom Kilos
<Kilos> you all alone next week. the fly is gonna fly away
<HawkiesZA> Yeah...very sad
<Kilos> hi bomberman 
<Kilos> never mind he will return
<bomberman> 'morning
<bomberman> so many people!
<Kilos> yeah lekker, but most just lurk
<bomberman> haha
<Kilos> only hop in when nonlurkers give bad info
<bomberman> Are we still hating Canonical? http://www.datamation.com/open-source/ubuntu-restoring-the-community-link.html
<Kilos> we cant hate them , they been too good to us
<Vince-0> Canonical just has some issues restructuring communications and processes with the community arm
<Kilos> hi kees_ 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> friendly oke kees
<Symmetria> http://www.flickr.com/photos/95680965@N04/8783988612/in/set-72157633494536721
<Symmetria> !
<Symmetria> bug!
<Symmetria> lol, damn thing didnt wanna sit still though which made taking that a pain 
<Symmetria> shoulda used bug spray ;p
<Symmetria> lol anc just got ripped apart in parliment
<Trixar_za> Oo
<Symmetria> http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/LIVE-UPDATES-GuptaWaterkloof-debate-20130522
<Symmetria> lol read that
<magespawn> afternoon all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Trixar_za> Ah, the FF Plus
<Trixar_za> He always aims for the DA
<Trixar_za> Too afraid to take on the big bad ANC, so go for smaller targets
<magespawn> how is the afternoon Kilos? new people, i see
<Trixar_za> Wannabe shark that
<Kilos> yeah 
<magespawn> in politics you never aim too high, the big ones just ignore the little ones
<magespawn> Symmetria: do you know what bug it is?
<Vince-0> what a croc
<magespawn> whats that Vince-0?
<Vince-0> oh lol, that news24 debate coverage
<Vince-0> darnit! 4pm already. I'm doing an hour of LPI study at work
<magespawn> funny how time moves when you are having fun
<Vince-0> or snowed under with work tasks
<magespawn> that too
<Kilos> magespawn, whats news with banlam and bakuman , they left the country and their pcs come online or what?
<magespawn> are they out of the country Kilos?
<Kilos> lol im asking you?
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> no idea
<Kilos> Banlam, wb
<magespawn> maybe they just busy
<Kilos> havent seen or heard from them in months
<magespawn> i am trying to upgrade kubuntu from 12.10 to 13.04, and i am not having much luck so far
<Kilos> aw
<magespawn> keeps telling me no new release found
<Kilos> alternate cd or online upgrade
<magespawn> online upgrade
<Kilos> you been trying for hours now
<Kilos> wassup
<magespawn> nah was out of the shop most of the day
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> ithought you started it before you left
<magespawn> i type in do-release-upgrade -d then it comes back Checking for new Ubuntu Release, No new release found
<magespawn> i tried but then had to run
<Kilos> maybe wrong command
<Kilos> ask superfly 
<Kilos> he always does upgrades
<magespawn> superfly you free?
<superfly> not right now
<Kilos> na hes expensive
<Kilos> magespawn, hasnt muon got a block to tick to do it
<Kilos> like update manager
<magespawn> will have a look been using the command line to far
<Kilos> you may be missing something in your command
<Kilos> with apt-get or aptitude or just sudo do-the-thing
<Cantide> i did an upgrade once.. it worked fine
<Cantide> i didn't use the command line though
<Cantide> can't remember exactly what i did >.<
<magespawn> i am downloading all the latest iso so if it does not work then will do a freash install
<magespawn> fresh as well
<Cantide> fresh installs are always the best
<Cantide> which is why i've not done an upgrade since that one time :p
<Kilos> i think so too
<Kilos> if you have separate partitions
<Kilos> or save /home/ to a backup
<Cantide> yeah :p
<magespawn> all my data is on an external drive anyway, so just have to redo my extra programs
<magespawn> this was a kde install over one of the others so that might also be why it is not working right
<Cantide> i tweak my OS a lot after installing -.-
<Cantide> keyboard input, programs... lots of them
<Cantide> it takes some time to get everything set up again :<
<Kilos> ya getting everything the same takes much longer than the install
<Cantide> yup
<Cantide> else i'd be running 13.04 right now :p
<Kilos> but having a separate /home and not deleting it helps
<Cantide> yup
<Cantide> much easier, but i've heard /home can break things because of settings
<Kilos> mail and pidgin and so remembers whats what
<Cantide> i'd rather store my data elsewhere and just wipe everything else :p
<Kilos> and all the junk on the desktop returns
<Kilos> even the dejadup backup option works well
<magespawn> does anyone know where we can get remastersys from?
<magespawn> and what is LVM?
<magespawn> Logical Volume Manager?
<Kilos> Maaz, google remastersys for ubuntu 
<Maaz> Kilos: "Remastersys" http://www.remastersys.com/ :: "Index of /ubuntu - Remastersys" http://www.remastersys.com/ubuntu/ :: "Remastersys 3.0.1-1 for Ubuntu released" http://www.remastersys.com/forums/index.php?topic=1923.0 :: "images - How do I install remastersys? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/133272/how-do-i-install-remastersys :: "remastersys -
<Maaz> Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remastersys :: "How-to Instal…
<Kilos> what version magespawn 
<Kilos> tumbleweed, hi there, whats news about getting maaz to stop doing double post like this
<magespawn> any i suppose, all?
<Kilos> no man of ubuntu
<Kilos> i dunno if they differ
<Kilos> it worked here on 12.04 kde and unity
<Kilos> running off dvd is the same as running of your drive
<Kilos> now 12.04 dont crash anymore because i got it all
<magespawn> here is the link of the guys who have forked the project http://system-imaging.blogspot.com/
<Kilos> save that magespawn ill need it come 14.04 time
<magespawn> can we ask Maaz to save it?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> Maaz, remastersys is <reply> http://system-imaging.blogspot.com/
<Maaz> Kilos: I'll remember that
<magespawn> there we go then
<superfly> magespawn: ping
<magespawn> hey superfly
<superfly> (on my way home now)
<superfly> magespawn: what did you want? 
<magespawn> i was trying to upgrade from kubuntu 12.10 to 13.04 and not having much luck
<magespawn> was trying from the cli
<magespawn> with do-release-upgrade
<superfly> You did do-releasw-upgrade ?
<superfly> Right (lag)
<superfly> And them what happened? 
<superfly> Argh autocorrect! 
<magespawn> it checked then said no new release
<Kilos> magespawn, dont kde come from a different site?
<Kilos> or is it all in the repos
<magespawn> as far as i know it is
<Kilos> same
<Kilos> Maaz, google where to get kubuntu 13.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "Kubuntu 13.04 | Kubuntu" http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-13.04 :: "Kubuntu | Friendly Computing" http://www.kubuntu.org/ :: "News and Announcements | Kubuntu" http://www.kubuntu.org/news :: "Kubuntu 13.04 Final Release Review - Fancy but Unstable - YouTube" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGu5ZSPTqYA :: "See What`s New In Kubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail)
<Maaz> ~ Web Upd8 ..." http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/see-whats-new-in-kubuntu-1304-raring.html …
<magespawn> new iso will be finished in the morning so no stress really
<magespawn> i am also going to try debian
<Kilos> different links
<Kilos> you said you added kde on to there
<magespawn> i think so but cannot actually remember
<Kilos> maybe its still looking at ubuntu links
<magespawn> maybe
<magespawn> i thought i was getting the command wrong
<Kilos> look in muon where it is looking
<Kilos> if its ubuntu link give the kubuntu one instead
<magespawn> pc packed away now, getting ready to go home
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> ok go safe see you later
<magespawn> not going just yet
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> still got a few things to do
<magespawn> home time, later all
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> g+ getting like facebook
<Kilos> peeps i dont even know add me to their circles
<Kilos> i havent even posted there  i think
<Kilos> that oke linu sounds like me. hehe
<Kilos> wow its free
<Symmetria> http://www.flickr.com/photos/95680965@N04/8782182241/in/set-72157633494536721
<Symmetria> ! its the insect overlords cousin
<Kilos> hmm... i miss inetpro here
<Kilos> he remembers lots ive forgotten
<Kilos> hi cocooncrash hows things with you?
<ThatGraemeGuy> hello peeps
<Cantide> hello, ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> finally getting around to installing kubuntu
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its lekker but took some getting used to
<ThatGraemeGuy> haven't used kde in YEARS
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think the last time i used it, Ubuntu hardly existed
<Kilos> ah then you got the basics already
<Kilos> is kde and kubuntu the same thing?
<ThatGraemeGuy> not quite
<ThatGraemeGuy> kde is the desktop environment
<ThatGraemeGuy> kubuntu is the ubuntu base system with kde
<ThatGraemeGuy> regular ubuntu is ubuntu's base with the unity desktop environment
<Kilos> i mean do they look the same
<ThatGraemeGuy> well kubuntu uses kde as its desktop, so yes
<Kilos> what has kubuntu changed from pure kde
<ThatGraemeGuy> but kde exists separately from ubuntu as well
<Kilos> then youll enjoy it
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't know really, not a lot i'd imagine
<Kilos> so soon you also gonna be using quassel
<Kilos> yo amanica 
<Kilos> another kde okey
<trender> tonight its twice as nice hour
<Kilos> huh?
<trender> 2 nicks for the price of one
<Kilos> lol
<trender> bring in yer clones
<Kilos> no these okes use quassel client and can bounce from cell or pc
<trender> i should bring my 50 clones into this channel
<Cantide> o.o
 * Cantide hides
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<ThatGraemeGuy> uh, no you really shouldn't
<trender> make this channel rok
<Kilos> no man this is a work channel
<trender> we tunr this channle into a night club joll
<Kilos> grrr
<trender> :)
<Cantide> hey Kilos :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah there we go
<ThatGraemeGuy> got a dark theme for quassel, my eyes rejoiceth
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: I've got a stylesheet for Quassel based on KDE's Obsidian coast theme, which is the best dark theme for KDE (in my opinion)
<superfly> now if only I could remember where I save it to
<superfly> i mean, uploaded itp
<ThatGraemeGuy> i put these sorts of random things in my dropbox :)
<superfly> ah, here, of course: http://home.snyman.info/img/superfly_obsidian_coast.qss
<ThatGraemeGuy> awesomesauce
<ThatGraemeGuy> thanks
<ThatGraemeGuy> and obsidian coast is nice too
<ThatGraemeGuy> much easier on the old retinas :)
<inetpro> good morning Kilos
<Kilos> ohi inetpro wb
<inetpro> Kilos: good to see you surviving
<Kilos> onkruid vergaan nie
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hehe hoe gaan dit boetie
<inetpro> going well thanks, just gonna be busy for quite some time
<Kilos> yeah well dont stay away from here all that time
<inetpro> way to many changes at once
<Kilos> hows the setting up going
<inetpro> IMHO going very well 
<inetpro> but there are still a number of loose strings
<Kilos> ah well youll sort it im sure
<inetpro> need to tie them together before I can say that I'm happy
<Kilos> oh my splits again
<Kilos> inetpro, im even using xubuntu now as well
<inetpro> wow!
<inetpro> and? how is it?
<Kilos> only xchat had no sound but otherwise good
 * inetpro really need to get 8ta 10G this weekend
<Kilos> they got 12.04 sorted out lekker now
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> I run out of bundle way to quickly these days
<Kilos> what eats all your data
 * inetpro running on a terrible vodacom connection at the mo
<Kilos> too many movies
<inetpro> Kilos: not even
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> lekker to have you back though
<inetpro> it's the odd youtube video here or there but otherwise mail and web stuffs
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> Kilos: one trouble that I have is that as the kids grow older they also need more bandwidth
<Kilos> oh ya
<inetpro> and with smartphones et all it really becomes a mission to keep everyone on the right track 
<Kilos> yeah it would
<Kilos> i gotta go sleep now
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> nag oom Kilos
<Kilos> nag inetpro alle voorspoed aan jou
<inetpro> thanks
<ThatGraemeGuy> night night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-05-23
<Kilos> morning all
<Superhuman> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hyi Superhuman hows you?
<Superhuman> always good and you?
<Kilos> good too ty
<Kilos> why dont you attend monthly meetings
<Kilos> naughty boy
<Superhuman> Honestly, I forget about it, and most nights we're busy with the kids, and it gets too hectic to attend a meeting
<Kilos> lol
 * Superhuman has a 2.5 year old boy and a 4 month old girl.
<Kilos> lovely
<Superhuman> Home life is hectic atm. I come to work to relax.
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> hi bomberman 
<bomberman> Morning Kilos! :) coffee?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> ask maaz for a mug bomberman 
<Kilos> you got under 4 mins
<bomberman> haha, cool!
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> oh magespawn i gotta find a link for you
<magespawn> cool Kilos
<Kilos> tiny data recovery tool
<Kilos> forgot where is put it
<Kilos> hang on
<Kilos> http://download.cnet.com/Remo-Recover-Free-Edition/3000-2248_4-75914154.html?part=dl-&subj=dl&tag=button
<Kilos> magespawn, ^^
<magespawn> ty Kilos, i will check it out
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> only its a sucks tool .exe
<bomberman> What needs to be recovered?
<Kilos> we do recoveries at times bomberman and i use testdisk foremost and scalpel
<Kilos> magespawn, does it in his pc shop
<magespawn> we use that sucks when we have to Kilos
<Kilos> testdisk photorec and foremost recover just about everything
<Kilos> yip
<magespawn> i found a photorec and testdisk for the n900
<Kilos> might be good for small jobs
<Kilos> thats cool
<magespawn> not really sure how to apply them, but will experiment when and if i have time
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im the only one with time on my side
<Kilos> i forgot i wanted to ask the pro who i was on the g+ thing
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> was such a shock to see him
<bomberman> The tool needs to be able to put the drive into read only mode, otherwise you can end up losing more data during recovery.
<Kilos> oh that .exe one bomberman ?
<Kilos> with help from the crash kid i fixed one external just with an fsck command
<bomberman> whichever tool is being used :)
<Kilos> oh
<magespawn> here is the main company site http://www.remosoftware.com/
<bomberman> is it NTFS?
<Kilos> there are lotsa clever peeps out there
<Kilos> most lost data is on ntfs drives that crash imo
<bomberman> recovery is not so difficult. you scan disk structure, if that is damaged you look for its backup. if that is also damaged, then you need to scan each sector for file headers and recover like that. If the disk is too fragmented the recovery will be much harder.
<Kilos> bomberman, have you tried testdisk foremost and scalpel?
<Kilos> they work well but take ages
<bomberman> yes I used them. Its good to play around and hacking but you need enterprise quality software to recover full disks.
<Kilos> such as?
<Kilos> the pay $49 dollars ones
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy hows kubuntu?
<Kilos> lekker hey
<ThatGraemeGuy> so far so good
<ThatGraemeGuy> all my misc packages are still installing
<ThatGraemeGuy> puppet FTW
<Kilos> whew
<ThatGraemeGuy> well not "still", i shut down the laptop last night
<Kilos> Maaz, google puppet
<Maaz> Kilos: "Puppet Labs: IT Automation Software for System Administrators" https://puppetlabs.com/ :: "What is Puppet? | Puppet Labs" https://puppetlabs.com/puppet/what-is-puppet/ :: "Puppet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puppet :: "Puppet (software) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puppet_(software) ::
<Maaz> "puppetlabs/puppet · GitHub" https://github.com/puppetlabs/puppet :: "Amazon.com: Puppet…
<Kilos> ah i see its in our repos
<ThatGraemeGuy> great, bumblebee is installed now my poor laptop can cool down a bit
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you use that bumblebee
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have to, else my battery life is laughable
<Kilos> we had a poor ballie here that had major pc probs one time
<Kilos> some bumblebee thing was interfering
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<magespawn> ThatGraemeGuy: what is bumblebee
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> haha i remember the guys asking langjan the same thing
<Kilos> you forget magespawn ?
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hello magespawn
<magespawn> hi psyatw
<magespawn> i forget too mucj Kilos
<magespawn> too much even
<ThatGraemeGuy> magespawn: newer laptops sometimes have nvidia graphics as well as intel graphics. it's called "nvidia optimus/primus"
<ThatGraemeGuy> nvidia card for gfx-intensive stuff, intel for normal stuff
<magespawn> ahh right, so i did find the right page
<ThatGraemeGuy> under windows the nvidia drivers handle turning the nvidia card on an off as needed
<ThatGraemeGuy> under linux, by default the nvidia card stays on
<ThatGraemeGuy> bumblebee turns it off, only turning it on when needed
<magespawn> so bit like nvidia drivers for linux, cool
<Kilos> magespawn, you need to rev them durbs okes about their UH or something so they dont let the fly down
<Kilos> i forget what it was but he said he would join them
<magespawn> not too sure myself actually
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nuvolari, waar is jy
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> morning Kilos
<superfly> ohi magespawn, ThatGraemeGuy, psyatw
<Kilos> even the human was here today
<magespawn> hey superfly
<ThatGraemeGuy> ello
<magespawn> okay, so i reinstalled kubuntu 12.10 from disk, ran all the updates then i am busy doing a release upgrade through muon which seems to be going ahead fine
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> muon is almost as lekker as synaptic
<magespawn> just taking awhile to get all the new software, i am also wgetting two other large iso files
<Kilos> whew busy hey
<ThatGraemeGuy> anyone know how to get KDE's telepathy to open a chat window when a new chat comes in?
<Kilos> oh my
<Guest5061> hey Mrs
<Kilos> hi Guest5061 
<Kilos> no mrs here this is a ubuntu help channel
<Guest5061> im new to this
<Kilos> can we help you?
<Kilos> what do you want to do
<Guest5061> hw do i chat to other ppl?
<Kilos> about?
<Kilos> lol
 * ThatGraemeGuy throws rocks at superfly
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> is telepathy a im client?
<Kilos> like pidgin?
<ThatGraemeGuy> i know you're online, you were on facebook minutes ago :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: indeed it is
<ThatGraemeGuy> if someone starts a chat with me, i get a notification popup thing, and a "respond" button which appears to not work
<ThatGraemeGuy> i want it to just create a window when someone starts a chat, like pidgin does
<Kilos> why not use pidgin?
<Kilos> and use guifications
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm thinking i might as well
<Kilos> pidgin rocks
<Kilos> and in muon you find lots you can add to pidgin
<ThatGraemeGuy> muon?
<Kilos> package manager
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh
<Kilos> just type muon 
<ThatGraemeGuy> muon
<ThatGraemeGuy> :P
<Kilos> there is a package manager and an update manager
<Kilos> you tick first very left bottom to open apps or something and type muon at the top
<Kilos> lemme boot to kde
<Kilos> wbb
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah like synaptic i guess
<Kilos> similar
<ThatGraemeGuy> i do the apt-get thing, it's what i'm used to :)
<Kilos> back
<ThatGraemeGuy> wb
<ThatGraemeGuy> using pidgin again, just easier that way :)
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, i gave up already :D
<Kilos> oh you using pidgin for irc ThatGraemeGuy 
<superfly> that quickly?
<ThatGraemeGuy> trying to figure out if telepathy can open a window on a new incoming chat
<Kilos> quassel or konversation
<ThatGraemeGuy> quassel for irc
<Kilos> oh ok
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: it can
<superfly> oh... when it comes in?
<superfly> hrm, I know what you mean, and I haven't managed to get it to do that yet... but I haven't been bothered enough to actually see if an option exists
<superfly> Is Kopete still around?
<superfly> that's a much better IM client than Telepathy
<ThatGraemeGuy> it is, but i'm not sure what state its in since telepathy appears to be the successor
<superfly> yeah, "successor" as in, "can do IM but doesn't have all the features of the client it is supposed to replace"
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah, awesomesauce
<ThatGraemeGuy> that makes sense
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: for personal IM I've actually just removed the accounts from my computer and just use my phone
<superfly> cause I get everything on my phone anyway
<Kilos> hmm... kopete similar to pidgin but no mxit
<Kilos> pidgin is the second best im client imho
<Kilos> still looking for the best
<bomberman> OBS Hackfest on Saturday https://www.facebook.com/events/474257305987287/
<Symmetria> hahaha you guys seen the latest DA advert?
<Symmetria> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/q71/s480x480/942107_10151453266688111_1305409925_n.jpg
<Kilos> hi acherv 
<acherv> Kilos, hi
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Symmetria> *HRM* dammit, I hate banks sometimes
<Symmetria> what the hell is the point of having private banking and a dedicated banker if you can never get hold of them :(
<ThatGraemeGuy> they're dedicated to ignoring you
<ThatGraemeGuy> us normal plebs have to contend with some random person ignoring us
<ThatGraemeGuy> you have a dedicated person for that :P
<Kilos> rofl
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> think she's gonna be ignoring me even more now ;p I phoned and crapped on them and asked for a new banker
<Symmetria> my god incredible connection are a bunch of retards
<Symmetria> I phoned them looking for 2 super high res dell monitors
<Symmetria> they tell me they have stock
<Symmetria> they gimme a price
<Symmetria> I get there, and the guy tries to hand me a samsung 
<Cantide> ...
<Kilos> hence the name incredible
<Kilos> thats for when they get it right
<Symmetria> I shat all over the manager 
<Symmetria> ;p
<Cantide> unbelievable might suit them better :p
<Cantide> Symmetria, nice :)
<Cantide> I like Samsung though
<Cantide> weren't they high-res enough?
<Symmetria> cantide, samsung is only a 1080p monitor
<Cantide> ah
<Symmetria> the dell is like, 2560 x 1600 or something
<Cantide> cool :)
<Symmetria> already got the 2 samsung monitors, thats what I wanna replace
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> selling them?
<Symmetria> dunno yet, might give one to parental units 
<Cantide> ah
<Cantide> not sure why i am tempted
<Cantide> i might only have 3 months left here
<Kilos> yo Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hi
<Kilos> cant member seeing you today
<Vince-0> ya was out of the office dealing with noobs
<Kilos> ah
 * Cantide doesn't recall being dealt with today '<
<Kilos> haha nor me
<Vince-0> one at a time, plz
<Cantide> :)
<Vince-0> try a whole call center full
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> lol
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> so
<Kilos> what help do i ask for if everything is working?
<Kilos> hi Xethron amanica Mezenir wassup
<Kilos> cold here
<Symmetria> Whats the similarity between 1995 and 2013?
<Symmetria> ;p in both years people in Oklahoma got blown away
<Tonberry_> wow that one makes the latest bombings seem almost amateurish
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-05-24
<Kilos> cremora minora
<magespawn> good morning all
<superfly> morning ki<tab>, magespawn, Vince-0
<magespawn> hey superfly, Kilos dropped out, eskom i think
<trender> yo kilos
<trender> wat maake jy met daai skaap
<trender> maak
<charl> good morning
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za charl 
<magespawn> hey charl how goes it?
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi magespawn 
<charl> it's going well
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> morning trender
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<charl> i went to maastricht yesterday
<trender> mornin
<charl> hi trender 
<magespawn> charl whats that?
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<charl> magespawn: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maastricht
<charl> ho Trixar_za 
<charl> *hi
<Trixar_za> Hey charl
<Trixar_za> I didn't even notice I disconnected
<Trixar_za> Trying to 'win' a worst visual novel challenge :P
<charl> it's along the "maasrivier" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meuse_(river)
<charl> dirty river with muddy water
<magespawn> been around awhile
<charl> Trixar_za: what is that? a japanese game?
<charl> bbl
<Trixar_za> Nah, using Ren'py. These days it's mostly American girls that make them, but I've always wanted to make one :P
<Trixar_za> http://lemmasoft.renai.us/forums/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=21444
<Trixar_za> It's to help first time creators to lose their virginity in game creation
<Trixar_za> I still can't get over the fact that somebody made a love story about a pillow
<Trixar_za> Which is why mine will feature a transgendered toilet brush
<magespawn> okay i did not know toilet brushs had any gender to trans, one learns everyday
<Trixar_za> She's pretty open about it. She's currently auditioning for the reboot of Twilight considering she has more talent than Kristen Steward and way more sex appeal
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :)
<Cantide> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/36318710/P1010001.JPG new package from Korea
<charl> Trix[a]r_za: regarding the pillow, is that about a dakimakura?
<Kilos> is that all yummy stuff Cantide ?
<Cantide> yes, yes it is '-'
<Cantide> i shall devour it later :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you gonna be a fat geek
<Cantide> hahaha
<Cantide> i spent 1 hour at the gym and 15 minutes cycling this morning
<Cantide> i don't think i'm fat :)
<Kilos> not yet
<charl> Cantide: what is inside the lacoste package
<Cantide> a shirt, a letter, and another small thing which i have not yet opened
<Cantide> i think it's cologne
<Cantide> t.. the letter is actually a book - 20? no, 30 pages?
<Cantide> i will have to read it later
<charl> Trix[a]r_za: looking at ren'py - very interesting
<charl> Cantide: love letter? :)
<Cantide> looks like a bit of a love / hate letter :D
<Cantide> i'll read it with caution :p
<charl> :S
<charl> Cantide: you still moving to s.korea?
<Cantide> charl, looks like it, yes
<Cantide> i've the choice to go in the next two weeks, or in September
<Cantide> 2 weeks is too soon for me - i still need to sort some things out
<Cantide> so it looks like i'll go in August / September
<charl> sounds like fun
<charl> how is korea regarding long term residence / work visas
<charl> i hear japan is extremely strict in that regard
<Cantide> yeah, Korea is, too
<Cantide> my visa will only be valid for a year
<Cantide> but i hear it's easy to extend once you're in
<Cantide> as for residence, i'm not too sure
<Cantide> there is a citizenship test that can be taken after 5 years, but i doubt it's easy
<Cantide> easiest way - get married :p
<charl> yeah, in europe our immigration policites are arguably too liberal
<Cantide> well, i will try my best '-'
<charl> it depends on the way you look at it, immigration is not a bad thing, but when foreigners stream into your country and don't want to integrate it becomes a huge problem
<charl> look at sweden now
<Cantide> yeah, we have that problem here in South Africa now
<charl> not sure if you hear about this things down south but stockholm is in flames
<Cantide> hence the xenophobic violence
<Cantide> oh, i saw news about protests there just the other day
<Cantide> but yeah, we don't hear much about it
<charl> the problem is, this is fuelling the right wing, and now you get a neo-nazi problem again
<charl> immigration isn't bad but it needs to be controlled
<Cantide> i don't particularly like immigration too much
<Cantide> i don't want to influence their people / culture / society
<charl> i don't know, i think there is a lot we can learn from each other
<charl> i just don't think multiculturalism really works inside one country
<Cantide> it's okay here in South Africa.. to an extent
<Cantide> depending on the individuals
<charl> i don't know, i hear mixed reports
<Cantide> in general it's not working too well
<Cantide> but i think our government likes it that way
<Cantide> so they can keep votes :p
<charl> that's probably true, play all parties off against each other
<charl> classical political strategy, it's always "those people"
<magespawn> rule by division and lack of education
<charl> that "those other people" problem is common all around the world
<Cantide> yup
<magespawn> misinformation
<charl> tell people what they want to hear, and give them an enemy
<magespawn> i favour the hitchhikers guide to the galaxy approach to politics abd politicians
<charl> magespawn: the hitchhikers films were so confusing and weird i think it looks more realistic than actual politics
<charl> i actually missed out on it this year but next year i want to go to leiden for the japanmarkt: http://www.figure.fm/en/post/48439/Japanmarkt+Leiden+The+Netherlands+19+05+2013.html
<charl> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi charl
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<magespawn> charl i have not watched the films, but was refering to way they will not allow anyone who wants to rule the galaxy to do it, on ly those who do not want to rule are allowed to
<charl> magespawn: that sounds like an excellent principle
<Squirm> oh sweet, sweet linux
<Squirm> how I have missed you
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> hi Kilos 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi Squirm
<psyatw> hi magespawn
<Kilos> hi gwood 
<magespawn> hi psyatw
<charl> Squirm: ???
<magespawn> right am now back on kubuntu fully up to date
<superfly> :-)
<magespawn> got some awesome themes and desktops
<Kilos> you using kubuntu-full magespawn ?
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> bit slower here but got so much more in it
<magespawn> i also downloaded debian 7, so i will give that a look later
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> boot up is slower but this time i have encrypted my drive so expected that
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> other tahn that i turn all the fancy effects of anyway, or the pc slow down too much
<magespawn> than
<Kilos> amazing how much more there is from kubuntu to kubuntu-full hey?
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> but i like
<magespawn> just have to go and get wireless drivers then i am sorted
<magespawn> i do not seem to have multiple desktops any more
<superfly> eh?
<magespawn> usually there was a desktop switcher by the k launcher
<superfly> oh, well, just add it if it aint there, it's a widget
<magespawn> what is it called?
<Kilos> http://www.kubuntu.org/docs/kquickguide/C/ch02s02.html
<Kilos> desktop pager?
<Kilos> somewhere i saw add widgets thing too
<Kilos> need to go to kde
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> magespawn: right click bottom panel
<Kilos> panel options - add widget
<magespawn> and then?
<magespawn> what widget?
<Kilos> isnt the switcher there
<magespawn> no
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> what is pager
<Kilos> im bang to click anything , dont wanna change mine
<magespawn> where is system settings do set how many desktops yo uhave?
<Kilos> in that guide they talk about a desktop pager and all i see in the widgets is pager
<magespawn> i have neither
<Kilos> normally you just right click on that little switcher block and add
<Kilos> i dunno if its in system settings
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> 13.03 hey?
<Kilos> do you understand this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-settings/+changelog
<magespawn> not really
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> me too
<Kilos> i wonder why it aint there by default
<Kilos> Maaz: where is the desktop pager in kubuntu 13.04
<Maaz> Kilos: Erk, dunno
<Kilos> google fool bot
<Kilos> google where is the desktop pager in kubuntu 13.04
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz:  google where is the desktop pager in kubuntu 13.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "Change log : “kubuntu-settings” package : Ubuntu - Launchpad" https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-settings/+changelog :: "Change log : “kubuntu-settings” source package : Raring (13.04 ..." https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/kubuntu-settings/+changelog :: "plasma-desktop crashes repeatedly - Bugs - Launchpad"
<Maaz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1173349 :: "1:13.04ubuntu5 : “kubuntu-settings” package : Ubuntu - Launchpa…
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> wait for the fly or pro magespawn 
 * Kilos dunno
<magespawn> grrr
<Kilos> lol what?
<Kilos> im glad to see im not the only one thats likes more than one workspace
<magespawn> small screen
<magespawn> Kilos: system settings>workspace behavior>virtual desktops
<Kilos> aha well done
<Kilos> remember that fo when i go off 12.l04
<magespawn> i went and asked in the #kubuntu channel
<Kilos> good move
<Kilos> did you tell them our kde boffs are very busy
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> very full channel there
<magespawn> 282
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> hmm... must be a 13.04 thing to remove that as a default goodie
<Kilos> i remember some noob the other day with the same thing in unity
<magespawn> back
<magespawn> yes it looks like defaults to one now
<Kilos> i wonder what is the aim in doing that
<Kilos> it makes it harder for noobs
<magespawn> maybe they expect most noobs to only want one
<Kilos> yeah well ex winsucks peeps dont know the diffs
<magespawn> so maybe the thinking is to not confuse those people
<Kilos> i dunno really
<Kilos> i would display the great diffs openly
<Kilos> and brag about them not hide them
<magespawn> ahh well different strokes i suppose
<Kilos> there must be some reasoning behind it
<Kilos> multiple workspaces was the first thing that attracted me
<Kilos> even tara with years of sucks experience said wow this is cool
<Kilos> beacause peeps that really work a machine have so much stuff minimised they get lost
<Kilos> with more workspaces you can spread it all out
<Kilos> wbb
<magespawn> yup cool going to get fish 
<Kilos> lo Vince-0 
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed you still going strong?
<Vince-0> hii
<Kilos> hi georgelappies 
<georgelappies> hi Kilos, how are you doing?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<georgelappies> good thanks, no complaints :)
<Kilos> yo somaunn smile4ever 
<smile4ever> Hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> travelling tomorrow morning superfly ?
<superfly> yes
<nlsthzn> so is the whole of SA enjoying their Friday to much to be on-line or something :p ?
<superfly> nlsthzn: I'm busy packing
<nlsthzn> superfly: where are we going?
<nlsthzn> superfly: less packing more talking "/
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> travel safe superfly 
<Kilos> i go sleep now
<nlsthzn> night uncle Kilos:
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile4ever> bye, good night :)
<nlsthzn> bbl
<Cantide> sleep time 'o'
<Cantide> good night!
#ubuntu-za 2013-05-25
 * Kilos greets the weekenders
<georgelappies> hiya Kilos 
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<charl_> what happened to xdm on ubuntu 13.04
<charl_> it seems to be kaput
<charl_> it always used to work for me on old debian/ubuntu installations, haven't tried it on the latest debian yet though
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> caput? in what way
<Kilos> no gui?
<charl_> completely defunct - something appears but i don't even see a space to enter username or password
<charl_> no there is something running inside of x
<charl_> tried it at work yesterday, unfortunately don't have a screenshot now to post
<Kilos> ctrl+alt+f2 gives you what
<Kilos> you mught need to disable the boot splash screen
<Kilos> might
<charl_> no there was no boot splash screen installed
<charl_> it was an ubuntu server installation with xorg xdm and openbox installed
<Kilos> so you cant even get to a terminal thing
<charl_> no i can go to all the other terminals
<charl_> ctrl+alt
<Kilos> server?
<Kilos> hehe
<charl_> ctrl+alt+f1 or f2 etc
<charl_> yes because that comes with no desktop installed
<Kilos> why you installing a server then a gui?
<charl_> it's the closest thing to debian "plain"
<Kilos> when i wanted to the guys jumped on me
<charl_> it's not a server, it's supposed to be a desktop
<charl_> i just took the server iso because it has no gui installed
<charl_> by default, i mean
<Kilos> first install aptitude
<charl_> so i can install my own packages as i want to later
<charl_> what does aptitude have to do with it? sorry am not following
<Kilos> then use aptitude to reinstall your gui stuff
<charl_> ah i see, i heard aptitude has better dependency management than apt-get
<Kilos> aptitude gives nice explanations of what needs fixing and removing
<Kilos> i find it more user friendly
<Kilos> and it accepts the reinstall command
<Kilos> apt-get has to have --reinstall at the end
<charl_> afaik aptitude is only better when removing packages, not when installing them, but i could be wrong
<charl_> hmmmm not sure if that will fix it but i guess i could try
<Kilos> no man its always better
<charl_> well, apart from the user interface, but i don't care about that :)
<Kilos> also it tells you what is missing and gives workarponds etc
<charl_> ok i'll try it
<charl_> strange thing is, i never used to have problems with this on older versions of some years ago
<charl_> i am starting to get the idea that ubuntu is less "hacker friendly" than debian
<charl_> in more ways than one
<Kilos> maybe they done something with x
<Kilos> i think i member something about it
<charl_> i am strongly considering going back to debian though, especially after the release of debian 7
<charl_> i took crunchbang for a spin the other day, also very impressive
<Kilos> really
<charl_> in fact, i might just go with that
<Kilos> thats what the monkey uses
<charl_> the monkey? i hope you're not talking about the politicians :)
<Kilos> kbmonkey man
<Kilos> the weenie
<charl_> oh :)
<charl_> the other thing i like about debian is javapackage for when you need to use the official oracle java instead of openjdk
<charl_> they took it over in ubuntu 12.10 but the thing is broken, it creates a package which has the wrong "provides" for ubuntu
<Kilos> i dunno! my 12.04 works in three flavours
<charl_> meaning that if you install some other packages that depend on java, it will install openjdk alongside oracle java
<Kilos> ah
<charl_> then you first have to fix that by repackaging the generated package
<charl_> i should try it in ubuntu 13.04, it's probably already fixed
<charl_> but gah, i feel the world just needs to move to openjdk ;)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> magespawn, did the gui install on a server but dunno what all he did
<charl_> if you install a proper desktop package like ubuntu-desktop it should work fine
<Kilos> oh you can also try aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> hehe
<charl_> yeah no i am trying to set up a minimalist desktop with only the components i need
<charl_> so that's kind-of against the point :)
<Kilos> then why didnt you do a minimal install
<Kilos> like squirm does
<charl_> how do you mean? that's what i'm trying to do :)
<charl_> what did he do?
<Kilos> lemme try find out
<charl_> he/she
<Kilos> 13.04 hey?
<charl_> yes
<Kilos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<charl_> no that's not the idea
<charl_> "The Minimal CD will download packages from online archives at installation time instead of providing them on the install CD itself."
<charl_> but then you still install the full desktop right?
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> why not just install 13.04 as it comes?
<charl_> i'm trying to cut down the footprint to the absolute minimum
<charl_> standard ubuntu is too bloated
<charl_> even kubuntu and xubuntu
<charl_> lubuntu is probably the best but i want to go even smaller
<charl_> it's for a VM
<Kilos> isnt the gui thing gonna do that anyway
<charl_> no i want to install the absolute minimum of gui components
<charl_> you don't need much inside a VM
<charl_> it's for something similar to what i did with DPR more than a year ago https://github.com/ushahidi/dpr/
<charl_> except i want to use ubuntu instead of debian
<charl_> and for a slightly different purpose
<charl_> or like what i did here, but then inside a VM https://github.com/ushahidi/Ubuntu_MacBook_Pro_8.1/blob/master/openbox.sh
<charl_> wow i used to work on some crazy stuff :)
<Kilos> hehe you okes like hard work
<Kilos> xubuntu is light
<charl_> it's called having too much time on your hands :P
<Kilos> no comparison with ubuntu and kubuntu
<charl_> no i think i might just end up going with lubuntu
<charl_> or just move back to debian and stick to crunchbang
<Kilos> i find xubuntu very different with home on the desktop
<charl_> i don't like xfce sorry
<charl_> i just don't, personal thing
<Kilos> and it showing all drives and partitions on the desktop
<charl_> my ocd doesn't like a cluttered desktop ;)3;2~
<charl_> wow what did i press to get that :S
<charl_> i can't even reproduce it now
<charl_> ok i need to go do some offline stuff
<charl_> bbl
<Kilos> hehe kubuntu got the cleanest desktop
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> afternoon*
<Squirm> charl_: I installed a minimal version of debian
<Squirm> pekwm as my window manager
<Squirm> PCManFM as my file manager
<Squirm> tint2 as my panel
<Squirm> now I just use Mint MATE. Gnome 2 was nice and uncluttered
<Squirm> nice one chrome, just use up all my CPU as well. Like eating all my ram isn't bad enough
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> it was my Facebook home page
<Squirm> 350mb of RAM and 90%+ CPU usage
<Squirm> opened it again and all seems well
<Squirm> hmm
<trender> the browser eats everything up man
<trender> thats the main hog on the pc
<Kilos> use empathy or opera
<Kilos> lo Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hi Kilos
<Squirm> superfly: did your S3 slow down when you upgraded to 4.2.1?
<Kilos> hi Guest9705 
<Kilos> the fly is travelling Squirm 
<Kilos> on his way to natal
<Squirm> ooh
<Squirm> what's he doing this side?
<Kilos> holiday in a decent place
<Kilos> with good weather
<Kilos> i spose he will take a day or two to get there, i think hes stopping over on the way to cut the distance 
<Squirm> where's he holidaying?
<Squirm> durbs?
<Kilos> south coast then durbs for an ubuntu hour then up to magespawn 
<Squirm> cool
<Squirm> whens ubuntu hour?
<Kilos> i dunno you guys are supposed to be arranging it
<Kilos> nuvolari, and some others
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> I should read the list
<Squirm> I get the digest but I never read it
<Kilos> Vince-0, werent you involved with nuvolari in regard to an ubuntu hour there that the fly will attend
<Vince-0> eyey
<Kilos> so whats happening?
<Vince-0> ya we talked about it, havn't got a scheduled, venue confirmed
<Vince-0> I expect to speak with those peeps on Thursday
<Kilos> well the fly has started his journey
<Kilos> not sure when he will be there
<Vince-0> I'll prod the kbmonkey and nuvolari 
<Kilos> cool ty
<charl_> Kilos: it depends on how you configure kubuntu but i feel kde has also been getting rather bloated, even though i am impressed with kde 4.10 overall
<charl_> Squirm: i used openbox as my wm, thunar as my file manager and also tint2 as my panel
<charl_> Squirm: i tried mint mate but i rather disliked it, never really was a big fan of gnome (ever), personally
<charl_> ok responded to the backlog :)
<charl_> was just out visiting a friend, she had an accident and is recovering at home right now
<Squirm> nice thing about linux, you can choose whatever you want :) or make your own :P 
<Squirm> charl_: she alright?
<Squirm> Vince-0: would it be next weekend?
<Squirm> meh, if it is I can't make it :/ RHCE exam on Friday
<Kilos> try find out from the fly when he will get to durbs guys
<charl_> Squirm: yeah it happened about 4 weeks ago, but it was a bad accident
<charl_> will still take some time to recover from it :(
<charl_> but re linux, yeah that's what i love about it too
<Squirm> oh wow
<Squirm> oooh, got the new Google maps :)
<Vince-0> Squirm: I
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hoe lyk dit, hoe lyk dit?
<Vince-0> 'm not sure - waiting on a venue plan
<nlsthzn> hiya uncle Kilos :) how is SA today, slightly wintery or not yet?
<Kilos> yeah cold
<nlsthzn> sorry, technical issues
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> thats life nowadays
<nlsthzn> welcome to the cloud
<nlsthzn> previously known as the internet
<Kilos> lol i dont do cloud stuff
<Kilos> surely keeping stuff in cloud places isnt as safe as on your pc?
<nlsthzn> until your hdd dies and you have nothing .... both have pro's and con's...
<Kilos> oh if you only got one drive in pc ya
<Kilos> im straining my poor pc here got three internal drives and maverick outside on one of them ide usb bridge thing
<Kilos> s
<nlsthzn> house burns down taking everything with it... and at the same time an earthquake buries a friends house where your other back-up drive is kept... and a fungis has killed all the dvd backups ....
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> :p
<charl_> how is that different from having something in the "cloud"
<charl_> say you have a replication factor of 3
<charl_> one data centre burns down, another one is buried in an earthquake, and the third one gets eaten by giant space aliens
<Kilos> stuff in the cloud is more open to bad peeps methinks
<Kilos> lol
<charl_> just as stuff in your house is open to bad people if somebody breaks down the door and steals your stuff
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> at least here i can swing a stick
<charl_> lol yeah when you're at home yes
<Kilos> and throw lead pills
<charl_> lol, "pills"
<charl_> i love that
<charl_> a pill to cure any evil ;)
<nlsthzn> charl_:that was the point I was trying to make... each has merit
<charl_> yeah exactly
<charl_> the thing is this, i want people to stop with this abstraction called the "cloud"
<charl_> data still needs to be stored on physical devices
<charl_> you can't keep n-copies of the data spread all over the world for free
<Kilos> ya but no 3g costs when its on your pc
<Kilos> cloud uses data 
<Kilos> uncapped okes are fine
<charl_> devices cost money to run and maintain, and they have to run in physical data centres etc
<charl_> yeah 3g is too expensive and limited
<charl_> that's why i love the eduroam "blanked"
<charl_> "blanket" i mean
<nlsthzn> the new google search is pretty epic... natural language search ftw :)
<charl_> but we need something like that for outside of university environments too
<charl_> nlsthzn: link?
<nlsthzn> just did a search "my photos with people" and got a hit of my photo's on G+ with people in them :p
<charl_> ah i see
<charl_> does it work outside of g+ 
<charl_> (i don't use it)
<nlsthzn> afaik google only analysis photo's you have on G+
<nlsthzn> the search with cats not working so well :/
<charl_> it sounds cool though
<nlsthzn> some of the things google busy with is awesome...
<charl_> google should buy wolfram alpha or hire wolfram
<nlsthzn> yeah wolfram also blows my mind daily :p
<nlsthzn> nice to see the stormers getting a win...
<charl_> here's another company they should buy to improve their calendar: http://tweakers.net/video/7648/delftware-het-einde-van-de-statische-agenda.html
<charl_> google could do great things like that considering all the "big data" they have already
<nlsthzn> oh wow, just asked for my photo's of screenshots and got all my desktop and android shots :)
<charl_> very impressive, now you know it was coded by geeks ;)
<nlsthzn> :p
<nlsthzn> ah wait, not seeing the android ones... was mistaken
<nlsthzn> then again I can't do much as 99% of anything google blocked by firewall
<nlsthzn> so I can only see the hightlights in the search stream, can't click on it
<charl_> he?
<charl_> firewall? are you in china?
<nlsthzn> anything over https is blocked.... no I am at work
<charl_> you work in china?
<nlsthzn> even searching my photo's and giving a time, last year or this year works...
<charl_> :)
<nlsthzn> no
<nlsthzn> :p
<charl_> iran?
<nlsthzn> close
<nlsthzn> very close
<charl_> ah, some arab country
<nlsthzn> lol, yes
<nlsthzn> am arab country with the word arab in the name
<nlsthzn> ;)
<charl_> i hear in the uae even skype is blocked
<charl_> i would think the uae would be better
<nlsthzn> skype now unblocked
<charl_> i heard they do some stuff in saudi as well but i don't know much about it
<nlsthzn> and it was only blocked because of greed from the telecoms
<charl_> oh i see
<nlsthzn> they want you to pay to make phonecalls....
<nlsthzn> 80% of people here are expats so many calls out of the country = big bucks
<charl_> greedy bastards they know a lot of people in the uae are foreigners with family outside
<charl_> yup exactly
<charl_> but hold on, does a vpn work?
<nlsthzn> sure, they do like to block sites but there is always a way
<nlsthzn> my current issue is I am at work being blocked by the company ... not the country :p at home it is OK :p
<charl_> wow ok
<charl_> yeah i hear some companies are extremely restrictive and even install monitoring software on employee pcs
<charl_> that is scary
<charl_> i don't know if i could even work at a company like that
<nlsthzn> I work in a sensitive environment and seeing as the US is making all these scary viruses that target the middle east now I can understand the lockdown
<charl_> oh i see, wow! really?
<charl_> i heard about stuxnet but i didn't know they were making viruses
<nlsthzn> stuxnet and various others
<nlsthzn> one after stuxnet even more complex... cant remember the name
<charl_> and we thought the usa would protect the world's freedom
<charl_> this is severely disappointing
<nlsthzn> from there perspective they are I guess
<charl_> keeping people free by oppressing them
<charl_> makes sense to anyone :)
<nlsthzn> :p
<charl_> not that arab countries shouldn't also learn about freedom and individual rights
<charl_> but two wrongs don't make a right
<charl_> america is not being an example
<charl_> i traveled to america twice, the first time in 2010 and then again in 2011
<charl_> the first time, when you enter the country, there were people standing around with big guns shouting at everyone
<charl_> treating us like we are a bunch of animals
<charl_> i don't think i ever felt so demoralised in my life
<charl_> i can't believe this is the country of the free, it looks like a police state
<charl_> after that i didn't want to go back, i was "coaxed" into going again in 2011 and it went a lot better
<nlsthzn> let me say this, I have never felt safer in my life than I do here
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<Kilos> wne jy darem man??
<charl_> nlsthzn: yeah as long as you don't say the wrong things :P
<Kilos> wen ook
<charl_> if you do, then you "disappear" right?
<Kilos> lol
<charl_> frankly, i have never been to switzerland, but from what i've heard it isn't much better than america
<charl_> you get almost harrassed at the border
<charl_> but i have never been there so i can't speak of first hand experience
<charl_> i'm not terribly keen either, i rather go to bavaria for a holiday
<Kilos> go sharks
<nlsthzn> Kilos:grrrrrrrrr
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> they had a bad year man
<nlsthzn> charl_: why would I say the wrong things... and no, it aint that bad :p
<nlsthzn> Kilos:I hope their year continues to go bad for tonight at least :p
<charl_> i was trying to make a point for freedom of speech :P
<charl_> not an individual thing
<Kilos> charl_,  you just gotta eat lotsa dates and drink camel milk then you fine
<charl_> lol
<Kilos> nlsthzn, grrrrrr
<nlsthzn> SA got so much freedom of speech and what has that gotten us?!
<nlsthzn> Go BULLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<charl_> the problems in .za has nothing to do with freedom of speech
<charl_> freedom of speech does not make up for mass lack of education, corruption in the government, etc
<Kilos> yay sharks
<Kilos> first blood
<nlsthzn> great, lagging behind the game here I see...
<Kilos> #ubuntu-za-rugger
<nlsthzn> I got tricked :p
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> good evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> any news from the fly?
<magespawn> ty i see we all in rugby mood tonight
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> no not yet
<Kilos> he surely must be overnighting somewhere
<Kilos> i wish he would keep us informed
<Kilos> so lekker the kyk weer ability
<magespawn> i have not checked my mail recently, but the other day he said it was 2.5 weeks till he was up this part of the world 
<Kilos> ya he sposed to attend an ubuntu hour or something in durbs
<Kilos> but dunno when and they not organised yet
<magespawn> sometimes getting all the folks together is the biggest problem
<Kilos> im think he was gonna spen a week or so on the south coast first\
<Kilos> spend
<magespawn> yup on the travel plans there are two stops on the way up here, and the wedding in between
<Kilos> sigh sharks making too many errors
<Kilos> nlsthzn, voetsek
<nlsthzn> pressure!
 * Kilos cries
<nlsthzn> for a SA team to have a chance of winning the cup we need to be as high up as possible on the table...
<Kilos> oh ya but still
<Kilos> cheetahs doing good though
<magespawn> Kilos 40
<Kilos> 41
<magespawn> looks like that number is pretty constant now
<Kilos> yeah we growing at last
<Kilos> taken years though
<Kilos> hi georgelappies 
<magespawn> ah well, all good things come to those who wait
<Kilos> lol
<georgelappies> hi Kilos
<Kilos> georgelappies, where are all your friends youve converted to ubuntu
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> ohi superfly wb
<Kilos> where you at?
<nlsthzn> sup superfly :)
<georgelappies> lol, Kilos it is going slow. The games on windows is the big hold back...
<Kilos> we need a date from you when you will be in durbs so they can get the UH organised
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> Kilos: Plettenberg Bay
<superfly> Kilos: the 2nd of June
<Kilos> ah you must drive careful please
<Kilos> Vince-0, there you go
<superfly> Kilos: I am, believe you me
<Kilos> 2nd june
<superfly> Squirm: no, my SIII has always been super smooth
<Kilos> the roads in the transkei arent in good shape so extra careful there
<Kilos> either side is good
<superfly> Kilos: for the most part we're travelling on the N2
<superfly> so the roads should be fine. the only part we're not on the N2 is when we veer off just after East London for the overnight stay in Haga Haga
<Kilos> ah ty superfly 
<Kilos> magespawn, remember that
<superfly> georgelappies: most games run fine in WINE, and more and more titles are added to Steam for Linux daily (literally)
<superfly> I'm so tired, it has been a long day
<Kilos> ai! rest man
<georgelappies> superfly: cool, will check out what is on steam 
<georgelappies> how does wow, sc2 and d3 run in wine?
<nlsthzn> adiquite
<nlsthzn> if your drivers are up to date and working properly
<nlsthzn> but it becomes hit and miss and that is why I am running windows on my desktop
<nlsthzn> nail bite game it seems uncle Kilos...
<Kilos> wow yeah
<Kilos> lotsa stress
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> no more time for us sharks
<Kilos> what a game hey nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> I read all the highlights uncle Kilos but it sounded really tough...
<Kilos> yeah whew
<nlsthzn> is it over?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> 18/16
 * Kilos cries
<nlsthzn> ah ok... sorry about your team then uncle Kilos...
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> sorry :p
<Kilos> they completely tired me out
<Kilos> night guys . sleep tight
<nlsthzn> sucks when it gets so close at the end and you loose
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> see youall tomorrow
#ubuntu-za 2013-05-26
<Kilos> morning guys
<Cantide> morning '-'/
<Cantide> Kilos, see CanStudy https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/36318710/IMG_0212.JPG
<Kilos> well done lad
<Cantide> thanks :)
<Cantide> studying is starting to pay off already
<Kilos> tell more
<Cantide> not much more to tell right now :p
<Cantide> i have a job waiting in Korea, just need to sort out my documents and get going :)
<Kilos> then what you mean by its paying off already
<Cantide> job is waiting :)
<Kilos> oh great
<Cantide> they wanted me to go there next week
<Cantide> but it's too soon, so i'll get a September position instead
<Kilos> as magespawn says cool beans
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> :)
<Kilos> ive always wondered, once you have the qualifications do you throw that funny hat away?
<Kilos> hi georgelappies you early
<Cantide> the attire was hired
<Kilos> ah
<Cantide> only had it at the venue
<Cantide> and i had to put down a R 300 deposit
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> for 300 bucks i want a nice leather jacket at least
<Cantide> lol
<Kilos> or more ram
<Cantide> i'd go with the ram
<Cantide> well, i have enough
<Cantide> but if i needed it
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ultimate aim here is 15 with 8g ram
<Cantide> i have 8 GB :) i use about 7% of it :)
<Kilos> this pc can only take 2x1g
<Cantide> :(
 * Cantide sends Kilos a PC
<Kilos> and cant find another 1g so using 1.5g
<Kilos> gracias
<Kilos> sdr ram still this m/b
<Cantide> ._.
<Kilos> i actually got one but it clashes with this 1g one in here
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> ram so particular
<Cantide> yeah, ram is one of the weakest components
<Cantide> :(
<Cantide> but it's relatively cheap
<Cantide> i got my 8GB for under R 300
<Kilos> ddr3 is cheap
<Cantide> yup
<Cantide> so it pays to have a newish m/b
<Cantide> instead of buying aging ram
<Kilos> sdr is R250 if you can find one for 1g
<Cantide> not worth it :p
<Kilos> nope
<Cantide> and it's more likely to fail
<Cantide> because it's old
<Kilos> ive never had one fail but they clash if not the same make
<Cantide> ah yeah
<Cantide> i've had that before .-.
<Kilos> hi jmagunduni 
<jmagunduni> hi Kilos .
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> g'day g'day
<Kilos> the fly will be there 2nd june
<Kilos> poke them okeys organizing the UH
<Vince-0> k
<Vince-0> *poke nuvolari, kbmonkey
<Vince-0> I'll email em
<Kilos> ty Vince-0 
<Kilos> i dunno if pokes work from here
<Kilos> ctcp pings maybe
<Kilos> i think thats what they are called
<Kilos> maybe just a get together so you guys can meet the fly
<Kilos> Cantide, you see?
<Kilos> last chance to meet the fly, i dont think he will go to korea
<ThatGraemeGuy> hello peeps
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> whats news ThatGraemeGuy ?
<Cantide> Kilos, hahaha :p
<ThatGraemeGuy> not much, wet, rainy, relaxed sunday down here :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> and you?
<Kilos> lol just checking up on all the guys
<Kilos> and feeling sorry for the fly
<Kilos> thats a long journey
<Kilos> and playing with pcs as usual. even got win7 going on other pc
<ThatGraemeGuy> sounds like fun
<ThatGraemeGuy> i used to do stuff like that
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> no time anymore :)
<Kilos> yeah you guys are too busy
<ThatGraemeGuy> speaking of which, it's time for me to go colour in
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-D
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> happy sunday, chat again tomorrow
 * ThatGraemeGuy disappears
<Kilos> you too
<Kilos> enjoy
<not_found> nice that the fly keeping us posted on his journey through middle earth
<Xethron> Kilos: heya
<Xethron> You there?
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Kilos> sup?
<Xethron> Kilos: I got the seals form seal center
<Xethron> So thanks :)
<Kilos> cool
<Xethron> But I realized I missed one... So I'll be going in next weekend to get one more
<Kilos> lol
<Xethron> But the ones on the pipes are fitted
<Xethron> So not sure if they are working, but will find out soon enough
<Kilos> good you just gotta stop any air getting in then you are fine
<Xethron> I still see bubbles in the pipes, but not sure why
<Xethron> Will see if it continues
<Xethron> Next idea is to replace the diesel filter again
<Kilos> thats in the pipe to the pump from the filter?
<Kilos> how old is the filter
<Xethron> It goes in/out of the filter (Not sure about direction)
<Xethron> brand new
<Xethron> Thats when problems started
<Xethron> right after I replaced the diesel filter
<Kilos> if you disconnect the pipe from the tank does diesel come through easy
<Kilos> or must you suck hard
<Kilos> could be some blockage that side
<Kilos> or even another filter
<Kilos> one often gets dirty diesel from pumps
<Kilos> maybe try get a manual for your vehicle
<Kilos> must be one online somewhere to download
<Xethron> hmm
<Kilos> even a sieve or strainer in or near the tank
<Xethron> Well, everything was working fine before my last service
<Xethron> Only once I replaced the Diesel filter did the problems start
<Kilos> ya but that can be because old seals had bedded them selves in well over time
<kbmonkey> greets
<not_found> o/
<kbmonkey> what's up not_found 
<not_found> not to much kbmonkey , and there?
<kbmonkey> same. too lazy today to play with python or bash :p
<not_found> :)
<kbmonkey> I could not get puppy linux booting off usb :(
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> not_found, too
<Kilos> kbmonkey, you guys organising an UH or some get together for the 2nd when the fly arrives
<Kilos> ?
<not_found> alo
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos, yes
<kbmonkey> for the 2nd
<Kilos> yip thats when he says he will be there
<Kilos> forgot to ask if he was only arriving then or will be there from night before
<Kilos> he might be on here tonight from ahga haga wherever that might be
<kbmonkey> I am not sure, I guess its a few day thing
<Kilos> 'so kbmonkey tell me where to get crunchbang with wget and what all i will need to get it going please
<Kilos> gotta use some night surfer
<trender> yo oom
<Kilos> yo trender 
<trender> ate far to much at ocean basket
<trender> came home beached my self on the bed
<Kilos> lekker
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> food sounds good!
<trender> not lekker felt like i needed to puke
<kbmonkey> any particular reason you want to try crunchbang Kilos ? find it here: http://crunchbang.org/download/
<Kilos> ty
<kbmonkey> it's just over 700MB
<kbmonkey> remember it is openbox. but since wheezy went stable it is pretty nice
<Kilos> and then upgrades?
<Kilos> will look at it if i can stay up so late in the cold
<kbmonkey> I made a new install last night, the upgrades for a clean install is about 300MB
<Kilos> whew
<kbmonkey> does your *buntu not work so well, or are you just bored Kilos? 
<Kilos> all threee ubuntu's running fine so no probs to sort
<kbmonkey> but I do that too, at month end if there is data over I will download a new linux :)
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> I recommend the 32-bit
<Kilos> my pc only does 32 bit
<kbmonkey> you can always run a command that wil sleep and then start the download for you later, so you don't have to click the button yoruself.
<kbmonkey> how much memory does your PC carry, Kilos?
<Kilos> 1.5g
<kbmonkey> then you don't need the PAE version. that only allows your pc to use more then 3GB of memory
<kbmonkey> I don't suppose you download with torrent often?
<Kilos> never
<kbmonkey> do you have "transmission" apps?
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> what is openbox?
<kbmonkey> openbox is a window manager. 
<kbmonkey> like you have the xfce window manager
<Kilos> oh not like xmonad
<kbmonkey> just know Kilos: there is no 'start' button. you right-click on the desktop for the menu.
<kbmonkey> no not like xmonad :)
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> its stacking, that means it behaves like gnome/xfce
<Kilos> ill give it a try when i got it
<kbmonkey> it is just very light. it has hundreds (almost!) of themes to choose from
<Kilos> with package manager and so on?
<Kilos> light is good for old pcs
<kbmonkey> it uses aptitude, the same as ubuntu before the software manager existed
<Kilos> cool
<kbmonkey> you still have a taskbar that shows you open windows, and a tray with the clock and such
<Kilos> well if i get it and cant get it going ill mail you to come chat here
<Kilos> oh you had 3g probs too
<kbmonkey> sure!
<Kilos> no nm that works
<kbmonkey> ya 8ta put their site in 'maintennace' mode last night
<kbmonkey> transmission is to program used to download from torrent
<Kilos> whats the diffs
<kbmonkey> you just download the .torrent file, and click on it, and transmission opens it. you choose where to save the .iso, and click add
<kbmonkey> does ubuntu come with transmission by default?
<kbmonkey> or doyou have something else?
<Kilos> i like wget because net sucks
<kbmonkey> you cant wget because its a torrent
<Kilos> and -c does continue
<tumbleweed> kbmonkey: it does
<Kilos> aw
<kbmonkey> but its fine because torrent also continues
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> hi Kilos
<kbmonkey> hi tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> re transmission: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5703671/
<Kilos> ty
<tumbleweed> so, transmission-gtk is on the CD for most of the flavours
<Kilos> and 12.04
<kbmonkey> Kilos, I ask because I can help you set up the download. then you can run a command in terminal that will start transmission for you tonight, so you can go sleep :)
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> ah thanks for the info tumbleweed, yes I thought transmission came by default
<Kilos> must i do something with that paste
<tumbleweed> no, that was just informational
<Kilos> cool ty
<Kilos> Transmission is a file-sharing program. When you run a torrent, its data will be made available to others by means of upload. You and you alone are fully responsible for exercising proper judgement and abiding by your local laws.
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> i found the thing wit5h dash
<Kilos> with as well
<Kilos> must i accept that kbmonkey 
<Tonberry_> transmission is a torrent client, torrents are often used to spread illegal material
<Tonberry_> if you dont download anything illegal with it you will be fine
<kbmonkey> its for download linux distros Tonberry_ 
<kbmonkey> kilos, I writ you some steps on how you can setup transmission to auto download for you late at night:
<kbmonkey> http://pastebin.com/S2VmWFcc
<Tonberry_> just saying torrent clients are perfectly legal as long as you only download/upload legal content like linux isos
 * Cantide clicks on kbmonkey's link
<Kilos> wbb
<Cantide> oh, thanks nice info, thanks :)
<kbmonkey> cool Cantide :) sleep is a great command. I use if often
<kbmonkey> Cantide, you can try this on for size: alias coffee='(sleep 270 && zenity --info --title="coffee" --text="Coffee ready\!") &'
<Cantide> umm...
<Cantide> what does that do?
<kbmonkey> it creates an alias called "coffee" that pops up a message after 5 minutes announcing that coffee is ready. lol.
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> nice if the kettle is boiling
<kbmonkey> oh my scanner detected incoming UFO!
<kbmonkey> yes it is lol
<Cantide> o_O
<kbmonkey> openxcom
<kbmonkey> arg, it got away. my interceptors are not fast enough
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey 
<Kilos> hy psychicist 
<Cantide> oh..
<Cantide> where can i get that?
<Cantide> oh
<Cantide> i found it after a simple google search :p
<kbmonkey> there is a site for openxcom :)
<kbmonkey> you do need the original game data files though
<Cantide> ah, and yeah
<Cantide> i just saw that
<Cantide> so.. not possible -.-
<Cantide> unless i pirate it
<Cantide> i've actually got the original of a newer one
<Cantide> all pretty and 3D
<Cantide> but it's for Windows -.-
<kbmonkey> which one is that Cantide?
<Cantide> umm
<Cantide> hold on
<Kilos> kbmonkey, whats with all the flashing adds in that paste
<Cantide> i'll look for it
<Cantide> kbmonkey, UFO: Afterlight
<kbmonkey> pastebin has ads?
<kbmonkey> old games like those are abondonware
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> slexy.org is much better
<kbmonkey> what is for dinner everyone?
<Kilos> only your paste not the wweeds
<kbmonkey> strange. I use adblock, hardly see any.
<Kilos> if i got the energy will make chilli bites
<Cantide> kbmonkey, some kind of pilaf
<Cantide> what about you?
<kbmonkey> oooh pilaf! good good.
<kbmonkey> not sure yet Cantide, I might just make burgers
<kbmonkey> or roast vegetables
<Cantide> i've actually been dying to make burgers
<Cantide> tired of KFC or McDonald's burgers
<Kilos> eeek tired of kentucky
<Kilos> best chicken out
 * not_found hears burgers and gets hungry
<Kilos> hehe dont they make them there not_found ?
<Kilos> camel burgers
<not_found> sure, we have way more choices in the big city i would suspect than SA... this place is little america :p
<not_found> but I am in the small town so I have to eat the lesser known burgers...
<Kilos> lol
<not_found> wife decided it is eggs and bacon for dinner cause she not in the mood to cook :p
<not_found> which is fair enough :)
<Kilos> thats good too
<not_found> I am also not in the mood to cook
<Kilos> bacon lekker at anytime
<not_found> wonder if we have real bacon ...?!
<not_found> anyway turkey bacon is the best bacon ever...
<kbmonkey> i'll just throw some stuff in the oven and let it cook itself. he he
<Kilos> slow cookers are good for single peeps
 * not_found does that to the microwave
<Kilos> chuck everything in in the morning and eat at night
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> hallo Cantide :)
<Cantide> hello :)
<psychicist> hi kbmonkey 
<psychicist> hi not_found
<not_found> o/
<Kilos> psychicist, welcome to ubuntu-za
<psychicist> I decided to finally set up irssi on kubuntu, now I need to get a computer I can have connected 24/7
<psychicist> Kilos, it's me psydroid using my original nick
<Kilos> you dont like quassel and konversation?
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> sneaky
<psychicist> I haven't tried either of them yet
<psychicist> hehe
<psychicist> I just need to join a large number of channels and only irssi has been able to do so without problems so far
<Kilos> the fly uses many channels on quassel
<Kilos> and the pro can tell you about konversation
<Kilos> i use it on kubuntu
<Kilos> lots a stuff you can configure
<psychicist> yeah, I will check them out, thanks
<charl_> good evening
<psychicist> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> hi charl_ you sue kubuntu and quassel
<charl_> hi psychicist 
<charl_> Kilos: i use kubuntu but not quassel, i use irssi
<Kilos> use
<Kilos> ah
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charl_> Kilos: is there something you wanted to know?
<Kilos> psychicist, is setting up irssi there and i told him try konversation or quassel
<Kilos> i didnt enjoy irssi
<charl_> it's a personal preference
<charl_> i tried quassel but didn't like it myself, never tried konversation for irc
<charl_> i run irssi inside screen, it's handy because i can run it on my desktop or on a server
<Kilos> konversation quassel and xchat are very similar but i find you can configure more in konversation
<charl_> you can do a bunch of configuration inside irssi, even themes and stuff, but i never bother
<charl_> i literally use irssi as-is
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<Kilos> like ctrl+r puts a line across where you want it to so you can check any other time without going past where you left off
<charl_> that's a handy feature
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> and i got konversation to bloep like xchat which i couldnt with quassel
<charl_> i found quassel's user interface to be very confusing as a first--timer
<charl_> it's not like other irc clients
<charl_> but that doesn't make it bad or anything
<Kilos> but the okes with quassel client can bounce from fone to pc etc with same nick
<Kilos> ya you gotta sit and think with quassel
<charl_> you can do that with any bnc or if you run irssi+screen as well
<charl_> it might be handy to have the bnc integrated with your irc client but it's not a necessity
<charl_> if you have irssi+screen running on the terminal you can use irc from any device with an ssh client
<charl_> not sure how irssi would look at mobile phone resolution though
<charl_> should work fine on a tablet
<Kilos> well the pro and fly and a few others use quassel so it must have merits
<Cantide> i like xchat :)
<charl_> yeah, like i said, personal preference
<Cantide> yup
<Cantide> there is no other functionality i need
<charl_> i like xchat too actually, a good all-round x-based client :)
<Cantide> so this is fine :)
<Cantide> oh
<Kilos> xchat works best on ubuntu
<Kilos> no sound on kde though
<Cantide> i didn't even realise the x stood for x (as silly as that sounds)
<Kilos> lol
<charl_> no idea if it does, i just assumed it does
<charl_> Cantide: btw, check out what i found yesterday: http://www.crazykawaii.com/
<charl_> in paris this september
 * Cantide clicks
<Cantide> those shirts for 2 people look rather impractical :D
<Cantide> what happens when one person needs the toilet?
<charl_> where is that? haven't seen it
<Cantide> that giant flash ad that changes now and then
<charl_> oh, i think i saw it briefly
<Cantide> :p
<charl_> yeah crazy japan stuff but it looks hilarious
<charl_> i see i can travel with eurolines from utrecht to paris for about 18 euro return ticket
<Cantide> o_O
<charl_> utrecht is about 1,5 hours from here on the train
<Cantide> cool :)
<charl_> just need to find a hotel then
<charl_> yeah it looks like a good excuse to get out of the house :)
<charl_> i always sit online i need to get out of the house :)
<Cantide> do it :D
<charl_> yeah i'll organise it, i have too much leave anyway
<charl_> i have like 400 hours saved up :(
<charl_> i can only tranfer 120 hours over to next year so i'll lose the rest if i don't use it
<Cantide> o.o
<Cantide> ah, in September i should be in Korea '-'v
<charl_> heh i see julie watai will also be there, she is the girl in this film: http://youtu.be/cu7HQWHnzp8
<charl_> a girl in a maid outfit soldering ... only in japan :)
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> "will he speak Martian"
<Cantide> i like her :p
<charl_> yeah it's a furby hack, you wire it differently and it speaks funny
<charl_> yeah kawaii otome-san des ne! :P
<charl_> lol
<Cantide> i didn't watch all of it :p
<Cantide> so i didn't hear the result
<Cantide> >.<
<charl_> you can skip ahead but it's not too interesting
<charl_> ok i need to go off and do stuff
<charl_> bbl
<Cantide> see ya :p
<Cantide> your tail has grown longer
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> is it not strange how potatoes burn cuts worse than onions. 
<charl__> finally got around to sorting out and uploading my photos from the other day: http://imgur.com/a/oIIcm
<charl__> got some nice ones
<charl__> bah netsplit
<charl_> hi smile4ever 
<smile4ever> hi charl_
<smile4ever> :D
<smile4ever> Have you seen my work on Wikipedia regarding soortenbank.nl? :p
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<smile4ever> Hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> hmm... serious split
<Kilos> ah they back
<Kilos> hi Julius129 
<Kilos> wb
<Julius129> hey Kilos :)
<kbmonkey> hello Julius129. hello Kilos 
<Kilos> hi my monkey
<kbmonkey> the oven is almost done making my food
<kbmonkey> he he
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> you need to sort the topics thing
<Kilos> on no thats the pro
<Julius129> i missed the meeting
<Julius129> :(
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> oh well there is one every month
<Kilos> you can read the minutes if kbmonkey still has the link
<kbmonkey> maybe we should have an irc get together midway through the month
<kbmonkey> maaz will supply the drinks
<Kilos> hehe
<Julius129> i was on a plane monday night, with no wi-fi
<Kilos> anything you like as long as its cyber coffee
<Kilos> aw Julius129 never mind
<kbmonkey> no beer?
<Kilos> i dont think maaz allows
<Julius129> has anyone here hacked laptop firmware to support a different kind of minipci 3g card than the one offered by the manufacturer
<Kilos> Julius129, maybe try the flasrom guys
<Kilos> flashrom
<Kilos> #flashrom
<Kilos> they mess with it all the time
<charl_> smile4ever: no, but it sounds interesting, tell me more :)
<charl_> smile4ever: btw, i was close to belgium the other day, in maastricht
<smile4ever> Nice, and you didn't come to visit me? :(
<charl_> where are you exactly?
<charl_> took a bunch of nice photos: http://imgur.com/a/oIIcm
<smile4ever> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speciaal:Bijdragen/SmileBot <- The taxon ID's on soortenbank.nl have changed a while ago. I fixed those wrong ID's on wikipedia :)
<charl_> ah i see, good work
<smile4ever> charl_: exactly? Belsele :) That's near Sint-Niklaas (between Gent & Antwerpen, but more closely to Antwerpen)
<smile4ever> charl_: thanks :)
<charl_> ah i see
<charl_> i don't know how the public transport works in belgium, i need to figure it out
<charl_> in NL we have the ov chipkaart system
<charl_> but i want to spend some more time in belgium this year
<smile4ever> It works quite  well :) Here you can just buy a ticket on the bus or buy a ticket in the station for the train
<smile4ever> There are also De Lijn-winkels, where you can buy a "prepaid" bus card :)
<smile4ever> We have "zones", they cost 80 cents each
<smile4ever> over 3 zones just counts as three (up to 9 for the price of 3)
<charl_> ah i see
<smile4ever> so for three zones you pay 1,60+0,80 = 2,40
<charl_> in NL they are trying to move away from handling cash on the bus as it is time consuming
<charl_> i think they are trying to make it mandatory to travel using rfid
<smile4ever> Yeah here you have a SMS number for De Lijn :D
<charl_> in principle it's a good thing because it's super convenient but there are (naturally) privacy concerns
<smile4ever> you can buy a digital ticket that way :)
<charl_> ah i see
<charl_> another place i want to visit this summer: http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanse_Tuin_(Hasselt)
<smile4ever> But it won't work well for you, since you have a Dutch rather than a Belgium sim card
<smile4ever> Cool :)
<smile4ever> You're welcome here :D
<charl_> i don't even have a cellphone lol
<charl_> yeah but they need to do something about the roaming rates
<charl_> i live a few KM from the german border, people who travel close to or across the border has to pay roaming fees
<charl_> sometimes you are still in NL but you connect to a german tower then you "roam"
<charl_> that's not good, especially not for people who live close to the border
<charl_> wow this is sad: http://tweakers.net/nieuws/89285/google-gebruik-xmpp-chatprotocol-gestopt-vanwege-gebrek-aan-interesse.html
<smile4ever> charl_: lol :D
<smile4ever> charl_: that sucks
<smile4ever> ;)
<smile4ever> Yeah, I already read that on another site ;)
<charl_> i use swissjabber.ch at the moment
<charl_> it was one of the biggest + point of google talk that they based it on xmpp
<charl_> i hate to say this but i agree with them regarding xmpp
<charl_> i don't feel the standard has been moving forward enough either
<charl_> and to a large extent i feel it is over complex
<Julius129> thanks Kilos
<Cantide> oh, i tried their new chat hangout thingy..
<Cantide> it wasn't so good
<Cantide> so i reverted to the old chat
<charl_> we need a new standard, something that is simpler but also more modern, and includes simple muc and voip
<charl_> + video
<Cantide> true that
<inetpro> good evening
<Cantide> + invisible mode
<charl_> possibly even integrate things like desktop sharing
<Cantide> hi inetpro
<charl_> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> hi inetpro you wanna set topic right
<Kilos> im making chilli bites
<Kilos> wbb
<inetpro> Kilos: who will be the chair in our next meeting and when will it be?
<Kilos> looks like the 17th which is a holiday i think
<Kilos> kbmonkey, talk to the pro
<inetpro> hmm... on a holiday?
<smile4ever> charl_: yeah maybe it is
<charl_> Kilos: that sounds delicious, i love spicy food
<smile4ever> why they don't plug in on IRC? :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hard work
<inetpro> Vince-0: who's the next chair?
<Kilos> i cant member inetpro either the monkey or Vince-0 
<inetpro> kbmonkey: is it your turn?
<charl_> smile4ever: you could probably introduce voip etc using xdcc but you would need the concept of a contact list
<charl_> smile4ever: let's face it, that's probably the only real missing "feature" of irc
<trender> vidoe chat
<trender> video
<trender> like camfrog
<inetpro> Kilos: you guys must not forget to elect the next chair like that
<charl_> trender: how do you mean?
<trender> camfrog is like irc with cams
<charl_> yeah but is it based on the irc standard?
<inetpro> Kilos: you're in charge of remembering these things :-)
<trender> nope win client
<charl_> ah ok
<trender> not irc at all
<charl_> we were talking mostly about standards now, not implementations
<Kilos> inetpro, was confused with th agenda page for starters
<charl_> but the idea is to keep interoperability, not let everyone create their own little "island"
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<Kilos> didnt wanna let peeps add to start with
<inetpro> Kilos: so who must I add as chair now?
<inetpro> shall we just give Vince-0 another go or is he fired now?
<Kilos> ya go with Vince-0 the monkey helps
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> we dont fire peeps we ask them nicely to resign
<inetpro> ok, I will add Vince-0 for now
<Kilos> diplomatically
<Kilos> Maaz, diplomat
<Maaz> A diplomat is a person who can tell others to go to hell in such a nice way that they look forward to the trip
<Kilos> i go fry my bites
<Vince-0> hey, wot wot
<Vince-0> kbmonkey knows the commands
<Vince-0> I have 'em here somewhere..
<inetpro> hmm.. if only I can find Vince-0 on the list
<inetpro> Vince-0: are you even a member of ubuntu-za on launchpad?
<smile4ever> (19:27:27) charl_: smile4ever: let's face it, that's probably the only real missing "feature" of irc -> yeah ;)
<inetpro> Vince-0: I found you under other users"
<inetpro> *under "other users"
<Vince-0> ya I couldn't find my own account 
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Mon, 17 Jun 19:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/18snzox || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<inetpro> Kilos: that better?
<inetpro> Vince-0: you need to register as a ubuntu-za member so you can be on that list
<inetpro> Vince-0: go to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<Vince-0> +join this team
<inetpro> ah, that's better :-)
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> Julius129, let me know what they say 
<Kilos> they the bios hackers
<Kilos> dankie vir die hulp inetpro , hoe gaan dinge met julle
<Kilos> plus2 is soos minus2 nou
<Kilos> hehe werk hy hard
<Kilos> you see the agenda doesnt show the chosing chair etc
<inetpro> plesier oom
<Kilos> what happened
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm.... verduidelik weer asb... wat is fount?
<inetpro> fout*
<Kilos> onthou die agenda het als gewys
<Kilos> greeting etc etc new chair etc
<inetpro> ahh... ek het nog nie die detail gelaai nie
<inetpro> moet een vir een gedoen word
<Kilos> ai skuus man
<inetpro> het nie nou tyd of genoeg data om dit te doen nie
<Kilos> jy moet n template spaar daarvan 
<inetpro> Kilos: als is by http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za/meetings/history/
<Kilos> en?
<inetpro> s/als/alles/
<inetpro> enigiemand kan die voriges gebruik vir templates
<Kilos> jy lees net wat jy wil ne inetpro 
<Kilos> hoe gaan dit daar dammit
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> gaan goed dankie oom
<Kilos> en werk?
<inetpro> ons kom stadig maar seker daar
<Kilos> hoe lank nog?
<inetpro> so 'n skuiwery is baie werk 
<Kilos> ja ek sien so
<inetpro> Kilos: volgende jaar sal ek seker weer rustig wees :-)
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> sjoe volgende jaar eers
<Kilos> ek sal dooi sonder jy en vlieg hier
<inetpro> nee ek grap net... sal kyk hoe ek tyd kan maak om hier te kuier
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> jy sallie glo nie ek het 7 wat die 3g deel hier
<inetpro> maar daar is tye waar ons tans soos afkop hoenders voel
<inetpro> almal wil onmiddelik gehelp word
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> is die nuwe kables en goed darem mooi gedoen
<inetpro> 7 wat 3g deel?
<Kilos> hey magespawn is it you or quassel that here
<Kilos> win7 deur ethernet cable sonder router
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> weet nie mooi wat ek daarvan moet dink nie
<Kilos> en wil vanaand daai os van die apie try kry
<Kilos> die ding is dit werk man
<Kilos> ek is nie verly nie
<inetpro> os soos in 'n bees?
<Kilos> vat maar my epos nick weer vir n ruk
<Kilos> crunchbang
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> kannie sleg wees nie dit gebruik aptitude
<inetpro> ek het groot geword toe my pa nog met osse geploeg en geplant het man
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dis groot werk ne
<inetpro> eintlik ongelooflik wat hy destyds alles gedoen het met daai beeste
<Kilos> hulle is sterk man
<inetpro> maar ja dit was rowwe tye, baie harde werk
<Kilos> gesien al waar osse ploeg waar n trekker opstaan
<Kilos> daai ander gras
<Kilos> kweek
<Kilos> kwaai taai wortel stelsel
<smile4ever> bye! :)
<charl_> ciao smile4ever 
<Kilos> toods smile4ever 
<smile4ever> good night :)
<Kilos> sleep tight
<smile4ever> Kilos: thanks, you too :)
<charl_> this is a strange one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5704406/
<Kilos> ty
<charl_> look at the Head_Flying_Hours
<charl_> this drive is a few months old
<charl_> the Raw_Read_Error_Rate is also pretty high
<charl_> and the Seek_Error_Rate but look at the Power_On_Hours
<charl_> makes no sense whatsoever, i have never seen this before
<charl_> anyone with ideas?
<charl_> i think the smart on this drive has turned dumb
<Kilos> hehe
<charl_> seriously, this is a new drive and it has been like this right from the start
<Kilos> disable smart and keep using it
<charl_> i have never had any issues with it though
<Tonberry_> refurbished drive perhaps?
<charl_> i don't know if you can disable smart but it doesn't make a difference
<charl_> Tonberry_: no a brand new drive from Dell
<Kilos> in bios i think
<charl_> maybe they have in fact reused an old drive, but that's hard to believe
<charl_> my other (primary) drive is normal
<charl_> i'll run this by some of my colleagues tomorrow, see what they say
<charl_> in principle it doesn't matter, it's just weird and now i don't know if something goes wrong
<charl_> i like to run a smart test every couple of weeks
<Kilos> why?
<charl_> just to monitor how the drive is doing, if i see a lot of errors all of a sudden i need to order a new drive
<Tonberry_> i've never really been any good at reading raw smart data
<charl_> most of it isn't rocket science and you can google what you don't understand
<charl_> there are a lot of guides online
<Kilos> charl_, order one and keep it in the cupboard and keep a good backup of this one
<Kilos> it will most likely last years still
<charl_> i do backups in any case and we actually do keep a spare drive in the office for safety
<Kilos> when you arent prepared the you have troubles
<charl_> in principle it doesn't matter too much, but now i'm just curious
<Kilos> leave well enough alone they say
<charl_> yeah but i wonder about what Tonberry_ said just now, about a refurbished drive
<Kilos> if it aint broke dont fix it
<charl_> they shouldn't sell a drive as new if it isn't new
<Kilos> query from the manufacturers and give the bar code
<Kilos> they keep records
<charl_> good idea
<charl_> nah i just like to keep these things in check :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> run fsck and if it sees no probs forget about it
<Kilos> there actually is a command to check for bad blocks too
<charl_> i could do that
<Kilos> it also marks them so they arent used i think
<charl_> there's this tool: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Badblocks
<Kilos> but you get info about if there are any
<Kilos> when i find the command ill ping you
<charl_> thanks!
<Kilos> could be anywhere here
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/104063/how-can-i-know-the-number-of-bad-sectors-on-my-hard-drive
<Kilos> dont remember if that was it. i got the commands saved somewhere
<Kilos> maybe its as you say the smart is sick
<Kilos> thats in firmware isnt it
<Kilos> charl_, it looks like them commands if i member right
<charl_> ah i see
<charl_> thanks a lot
<charl_> i'll try it tomorrow
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> helps to play with old scrap drives at times
<Kilos> but also when a new drive is faulty and a few peeps complain they give patches for the firmware
<charl_> yeah it's 10-1 just faulty firmware
<Kilos> but if new they replace under gaurantee as well
<Kilos> garauntee
<Kilos> that thing
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<Kilos> superfly, you travelling again tomorrow?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<charl_> nn all
<Kilos> oh my, transmission flys
<Kilos> my modem must be cooking
<Kilos> 808mB in 45 mins
<Kilos> night again guys
#ubuntu-za 2014-05-19
<nuvolari> o/
<jabberwocky_> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for jabberwocky_!
<Kilos> morning jabberwocky_ Spekko bushtech_ and others
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<bushtech_> morning Kilos
<Spekko> more kilos
<Squirm> hey all
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> lo ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<jabberwocky_> môre Kilos bushtech Spekko Squirm ThatGraemeGuy and others :P
<Kilos> hi Kerbero 
<nuvolari> o/ hi oom Kilos, jabberwocky_, ThatGraemeGuy, Squirm, Spekko, bushtech_ 
<Kilos> more nuvolari 
<jabberwocky_> hi nuvolari
<Kilos> ill be on and off again today looks like. 14.04 cant login to my router for some reason
<Kilos> via browser that is
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> now vodacom wants to buy neotel for 7 billion
<Kilos> i thought they were struggling
<Kilos> when im struggling i cant even buy airtime never mind the the neighbours plot
<Kilos> Xethron, ping
<Xethron> Heya Kilos :)
<Kilos> Xethron, is it you that put ubuntu onto a mac?
<Xethron> Nope :P
<Kilos> aw who was it
<Spekko> more nuvolari
<charl_> morning all
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<jabberwocky_> Kilos: it's a big risk trying to by neotel, but it could give them the upper hand. I would try to do the same
<jabberwocky_> Neotel wasn't managed very well, I'm sure vodacom can do a better job
<jabberwocky_> on the other side of things Cell C has never turned a net profit and they are still here
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<jabberwocky_> morning charl_
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<jabberwocky_> *buy
<Kilos> whats with all you okes. who is the guy that installed ubuntu onto a mac successfully some weeks back
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Private_User> hi everybody else
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> hi jabberwocky_ 
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<Vince-0> o.
<Vince-0> o/
<jabberwocky_> hi Vince-0
<charl_> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
 * Kilos struggling to install teamviewer. software centre and gdebi go through the motions of installing but dont successfully install
<Kilos> so ran sudo dpkg -i teamviewer and got
<Kilos> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Kilos>  teamviewer
<Vince-0> (works on Fedora) lolz
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ok i put the package into archives and used aptitude to reinstall now it works
<Kilos> so me lolz too
<Kerbero> more ook kilos
<Kerbero> en die res van julle ander mense
<Kilos> ohi superfly inetpro 
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<superfly> hi Kilos, inetpro
<Vince-0> surp
<Kilos> hi SilverCode 
<Kilos> you the yoyo today bushtech 
<charl_> good afternoon people
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<charl_> busy with contunious integration
<charl_> *continuous
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<Kilos> HI charl_ 
<Vince-0> o//
<jabberwocky_> charl_: that sounds cool, are you using any open source projects?
<Kilos> HI Private_User 
<Private_User> hey Kilos
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<Kilos> plustwo, where is the old man
<kbmonkey> superfly, if you mean the maze underground yes, I got lost in it!
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> haha hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> im still trying to build my first house here before i go online
<kbmonkey> using 14.04 for a bit, moving windows around feels so tacky. any hints how I can make it snappier?
<Kilos> or do you go build there
<kbmonkey> ja ja I just go build there
<Kilos> what you mean moving them around
<kbmonkey> click title bar + drag
<Kilos> have you installed unity-tweak-tool
<kbmonkey> even opening menus
<kbmonkey> not yet. am unsure of tweaking, wanna try use it as close to default as possible. or would you recommend tweak Kilos ?
<Kilos> i have made 10 workspaces and run certain things on certain ones then just click its working icon in the launcher to switch to them
<Kilos> ya the tweak can do lots of things
<kbmonkey> nice!
<Kilos> the switch to another workspace is instant
<kbmonkey> running updates now
<charl_> JabberwockyA19: jenkins, artifactory and sonarqube
<charl_> together with openjdk and maven
<kbmonkey> I made some ladders on the minetest world, built into the clouds and planted sky-trees. Ke ke
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its actually a major job and then it becomes night and i lost my torch
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> you start with 99 torches. 
<kbmonkey> in the fly's world
<Kilos> wow
<charl_> hey kbmonkey, Kilos 
<charl_> how's it going with you folks
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> just cold. 6°c tonight
<charl_> i'm good
<kbmonkey> good thanks charl_ , glad to hear it is all well
<kbmonkey> updates installing...
<kbmonkey> wonder if I should have a dinner before I start on the games :p
<Kilos> maybe thats a good idea
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> then I install these extra packages meanwhile
<Kilos> the tweak is tiny
<Kilos> and in the repos
<kbmonkey> ah yes +1
<kbmonkey> be back in  a few
<Kilos> kk
<Kilos> the game needs a gps so i can find my way back again
 * Kilos cries. lost my furnace looking for coal
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> did you leave the furnace somewhere you forgot to find again?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> had to walk far for wood for torch then got lost 
<Kilos> all the ups and downs
<kbmonkey> hey I see you in the distance on minetest Kilos !
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> where
<kbmonkey> I'll come
<kbmonkey> you press t in game to chat too
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> kbmonkey: ping
<superfly> kbmonkey: I see you're up in the sky
<superfly> someone has died a few times
<superfly> kbmonkey: thanks for letting me show you around :-D
#ubuntu-za 2014-05-20
<Kilos> morning peeps
<Kilos> you up early Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Morning Kilos - yeah, somebody is coming over early
<bduk1> Morning all
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<jabberwocky_> môre Kilos
<Kilos> hi jabberwocky_ 
<Kilos> spekko sick again
<Kilos> ohi Spekko missed you 
<Spekko> more Kilos
<Spekko> rofl
<mazal> Môre mense
<Kilos> môre mazal 
<jabberwocky_> môre mazal
<mazal> o/
<mazal> jabberwocky_, jy't nog nie die nuwe Wolfenstein nie ?
<jabberwocky_> nee ek besit geen id Tech 5 engine games, na hulle linux support remove het toe remove ek hulle
<Kilos> mooi
<jabberwocky_> selfde met Unreal engine, maar ek sien hulle het nou darem support terug gebring
<Kilos> boycot everyone that doesnt support linux
<Kilos> hi Kerbero wb
<mazal> Ek het gelees iewers die nuwe Unreal Tournament gaan vir Linux ook wees ja
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy 
 * jabberwocky_ can't wait for Star Citizen
<mazal> Wat my pla van daai een , hy gaan free wees. Free = online only. Ek hou nie van online only games nie
<jabberwocky_> nee dan sal ek dit nie eers vat as iemand dit vir my verniet gee nie
<mazal> Ons Inet in die land is te stadig en onbetroubaar vir online only games
<Kilos> haai mazal het jy gehoor van die telkom starter pack
<Kilos> hulle 3g vlieg
<mazal> huh
<mazal> Bedoelende hy is vinnig ?
<Kilos> ya man ek kry tot 1005kB/s
<mazal> 3G is nie opsie vir my nie. Geen seine nie en die bietjie data wat hulle gee gebruik ek in een aand op
<Kilos> amper nooit onder 400kB/s
<Kilos> ah ok
<mazal> Hier het ons nou al probeer , Telkom , MTN , Vodacom en CellC , alles kry net patetiese edge
<mazal> ADSL uncapped is enigste opsie in ons dorp , maar die kabel word gereeld gesteel :(
<Kilos> die nuwe modem wat in die starter pack kom is 3.75g en lyk vir my of dit ook n sterker sein ontvangs het
<Kilos> ek het my seun die naweek gewys toe gaan koop hy vir hom een
<mazal> Is lekker as 'n ou torings het
<mazal> Hoeveel data kry oom per maand ?
<Kilos> kyk op die kaart of hulle daai gebied dek en bel en vra hulle om plan te maak hulle is baie hulpsaam
<Kilos> as jy die pack koop kos dit R399 vir die modem en jy kry vir n jaar 200m vry maandeliks en dan sit ek die 2+2 bundle op
<mazal> Oi nee daai is nie eers genoeg vir paar uur nie
<mazal> Ek average so 120gig per maand met steam installs en updates
<Kilos> man dis die vry data daarna sit jy wat jy kan bekostig op
<bduk1> Hulle is om jou te bel dan vra hulle of jou lymn reg is. 10 min later sit hulle hom af dan sukkel jy 2 weke om dit reg te kry en dan nog 'n verder week om die adsl ook weer reg te kry. 
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> sjoe jy is een van die wat te veel data gebruik
<bduk1> Morning inetpro 
<mazal> Is als my wettige aankope
<Kilos> hi inetpro where you been???
<mazal> En teen R300 vir uncapped kan 3G nie eers begin om te kompeteer nie
<Kilos> ja man maar 120g per maand is buitensporig
<Kilos> is dit die regte woord
<mazal> Nie rerig nie oom. ! game vandag is 40gig , dis sonder updates
<mazal> 1 even
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> probeer minetest
<mazal> Dan sit jy klaar op 50gig en jy het net 1 game gekoop
<Kilos> kos niks
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<mazal> En ek is besig om my kolleksie op te bou op pc omdat ek nou onlangs oor gegaan het na pc gaming toe. So ek average so 3 games per maand afhanged van finansies
<Kilos> en jy kan single player speel op jou pc of na n server gaan wat 8m in 2 hure gebruik
<mazal> Dan is jy op 120gig sommer gou-gou
<Kilos> sjoe jy het te veel geld man
<mazal> Neewat , dis so R80 per game vir die oldies
<Kilos> trou dan sal jou prioriteite verander
<mazal> Ek konsentreer op die ou classics meeste
<mazal> En wag tot die nuwes op specials uitkom teen halfprys of minder
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm here all the time
<mazal> My game aankope is actually minder as kos aankope
<Kilos> inetpro, i pinged you coupla times and you didnt answer
<inetpro> jaja, when I want to talk you sleep
<Kilos> needed your serch abilities
<Kilos> search
<mazal> Maar dit gaan nou stabiliseer na so 1 per maand / 40gig toe omtrent. Het nou klaar die meeste wat ek gesoek het
<inetpro> google is your friend
<Kilos> man you were going to bed at 9pm, what changed
<Kilos> no man dammit
<mazal> Kilos, die ergste van die projek is nie die geld nie , dis die moet Windooze gebruik wat ergste is lol
<Kilos> google doesnt know who installed ubuntu onto a mac here some weeks back
<Kilos> Maaz, that sucks
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> mazal, that sucks
<mazal> Ah well , is klaar gewoond daaraan
<mazal> Gebruik darem nog Ubu by die werk
<Kilos> sies man
<Kilos> skaam jou
 * mazal shrugs
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Hulle maakie die goed vir Linux nie , wat kan ek maak
<mazal> En PS4 soek ek nie
<Kilos> steam games work on buntu dont they
<mazal> Only the ones that is build vir Linux also
<Kilos> ah ok
<mazal> Nothing to do with steam. Is up to the dev of the game
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Xethron> Morning Kilos
<mazal> I am not happy with my 14.04 performance. Is 64bit Ubuntu. The overall unity and browsing and opening apps are all very slow
<mazal> I do not have screen drivers installed. 
<mazal> Installing the drivers might help for unity , but will it help for overall other performance as well ? What you guys think ?
<Kilos> i think mine is faster than 12.04
<mazal> Mine is slower
<Kilos> but got additional drivers for graphics installed
<Kilos> graphics drivers should improve speed
<mazal> And the worst part is , my 12.04 ran from a usb disc. This one runs on the internal drive. Just that should make this one much faster
<Kilos> and turn off some of the shade fade stuff whatever its called
<mazal> My worry is , it's and ATI card oom
<Kilos> yes it should be faster than from usb
<mazal> Previously ATI drivers broke my pc beyond use
<mazal> So I am very reluctant to install it
<Kilos> ati have some drivers going for them just check
<Kilos> oh
<mazal> Maybe make an image first
<Kilos> only do it with the additional drivers function
<Kilos> dont go get drivers on your own let ubuntu think for you
<mazal> I'm gonna make image and then try that and see
<mazal> bb laaaaaaater
<Kilos> k
<Xethron> Kilos: think I'm going back to LM
<Kilos> LM?
<Kilos> mint?
<Kilos> Xethron, talk to me
<Xethron> Jup
<Xethron> Waiting for the new LM to be released
<Xethron> Then I'm formatting again
<Kilos> have you tried just putting that gui on
<Kilos> mate?
<Xethron> Meh, why use Linux Mint's GUI on Ubuntu when its been designed for LM?
<Kilos> mate on 12.04 was much faster than unity
<Xethron> I used Cinnamon last time :)
<Xethron> Yeah
<Xethron> Unity seems buggy
<Xethron> VERY buggy
<Kilos> unity is slow yes but not buggy
<Xethron> VERY buggy!!!
<Kilos> what bugs getting you
<Xethron> Buggy as shit
<Xethron> Yesterday, alt-tabbed to my desktop
<Kilos> did you do the 10 things to do
<Xethron> and it overlay'd my desktop over eerything, I couldn't even see the unity menu
<Xethron> or alt-tab menu
<Xethron> everything got behind the desktop
<Kilos> ai!
<Xethron> Now, when I alt-tab, it used to show when there where more than 1 item in a group
<Xethron> Now, it doesn't
<Kilos> something is disabled
<Xethron> I had it crash a few times too
<Xethron> My 2nd screen
<Xethron> the bar at the top
<Xethron> looks messed up
<Kilos> wow mine has been stable but i dont alt tab i use 10 workspaces then just choose what i want in the launcher
<Xethron> Instead of black, its this white crap and the text is unreadible
<Kilos> something in settings you can change
<Xethron> I sometimes get that the top white bar mixes with other apps. So when you close an app, the wrong app closes
<Kilos> http://scienceblogs.com/gregladen/2014/04/24/10-or-20-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr/
<Kilos> mine is black
<Xethron> Kilos: well, my default monitor is the  black theme, but my 2nd monitor is a mixture of the black and white theme (White text (From black theme) and white background (From black theme))
<Kilos> its all in the settings
<Kilos> eish
<Xethron> haha
<Xethron> So yeah
<Xethron> Not having the best time with Unity
<Xethron> :P
<Kilos> oh and there is unity-tweak-tool in the repos you can install, there lotsa stuff there
<Xethron> Oh, and don't like Nautilus much ether
<Xethron> Nemo is much better :D
<Kilos> half the stuff i dont even understand
<Xethron> Much more configurable :P
<charl_> good morning all
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> ok then LM it is for you
<charl_> hi Kilos, Xethron 
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Xethron> Hi charl_
<charl_> some nice activity here to early in the morning :)
<Kilos> as long as its not win7 or 8 Xethron 
<Xethron> haha
<Kilos> have you tried kde?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<mazal> Ok I have 2 options , don't know which one to install
<mazal> fglrx or fglrx-updates ?
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<mazal> I'm thinking the 2nd one as that one gets updates and the other one don't ?
<Kilos> ya thats what i do
<Kilos> how much ram you have there mazal 
<mazal_> 16gig oom
<Kilos> sjoe dis lekker ne
<mazal_> K , laak reboot en sien wat gebeur
<mazal> hmmm , sien nie rerig 'n verskil nie
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> http://www.enqlu.com/2014/04/tips-how-to-speed-up-ubuntu-lts-1404.html
<Kilos> en dan kyk in die unity-tweak-tool. baie goed wat jy daar kan doen
<Kilos> sit af animation goed
<Kilos> ek kon nog nie hulle almal kry nie
<Kilos> dis die eye candy wat brieke aanslaan
<charl_> so i tried tails today... this was a mistake
<charl_> changed my mac address so i could not get onto the network anymore
<charl_> idea is good... implementation is bad
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> hi drussell Vince-0 
<Vince-0> haai
<ThatGraemeGuy> gotta love the magic of LVM :-D
<drussell> Kilos: yo!
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<kbmonkey> Hola
<kbmonkey> superfly, that minetest is dangerous. I ended up staying a bit longer. 
<Kilos> hahaha hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> i just got lost inna hole somewhere
<kbmonkey> oh noes Kilos 
<Kilos> i just got the win version so sis can try it too
<Kilos> but its on my singleplayer so you cant even find me
<Kilos> we gotta work out a way so it uses less data
<Kilos> better to get lost online then someone can find you
<kbmonkey> I found a valley where papyrus grows, I used it to make paper, then I made boos and finally a bookshelf! 
<Kilos> oh i got some interesting links for it
<kbmonkey> but I found the valley by getting lost. so I want to find out where it is to go back there
<kbmonkey> because I harvested the papyrus, and planted fields of it. so now we have plenty
<Kilos> like i said it needs gps added for us rigting dom mense
<kbmonkey> lol farmer monkey
<kbmonkey> ha ha
<Kilos> oh you did it online
<Kilos> http://wiki.minetest.com/wiki/Minetest_Wiki
<Kilos> lotsa info there
<Kilos> even /gimme commands i cant get to work here anyway
<Kilos>   /giveme
<Kilos> sooner or later there must be war or something because one can make swords
<Kilos> and even glass so glass skylights in roof will let the daytime in
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> I made some glass in the furnace last night!
<kbmonkey> I put a coal lump and desert sand in the furnace
<Kilos> clever
<Kilos> online so much better than here
<Kilos> no one to give me coal to make a lamp
<kbmonkey> lool
<Kilos> but its quite a fun game methinks
<Kilos> for me anyway
<kbmonkey> are you practicing how to use tings Kilos ? how to make a pick, and how to use it.
<kbmonkey> I see there are mods to add sheep, cows, ostriches, vombies, slimes, blue/white fish, clownfish, wolves, boombombs, traders, gulls, chickens, rats, deer, big reds, oerkkis, archers and guards
<Kilos> ya thats what im doing but hunted for coal and then got lost inna dark cave or something
<Kilos> when i tick mods here it crashes
<Kilos> the online mod repo dont work
<Kilos> maybe single players not allowed mods
<kbmonkey> I wonder how I can find my way back again
<Kilos> when im there we will see each other
<Kilos> so then you got rigting
<Kilos> but too much in and out here now to go online
<kbmonkey> I walked far, I think due north. but I got lost and  probably angled off
<Kilos> lemme go quick and you can try find me
<mazal> This is like minecraft yes ?
<kbmonkey> Kilos, no no not now it is okay, thanks matey
<Kilos> ok
<kbmonkey> mazal, yes it is an open source implementation like that
<kbmonkey> minetest
<kbmonkey> the fly host a server we play on
<Kilos> hosts
<mazal> I heard so much about minecraft en when I saw screenshots I was put off immediately
<mazal> So never tried this type of game
<Kilos> it actually grows on you
<Kilos> and more fun playing with someone else online too
<mazal> What do you actually do in the game ? What is the object ?
<mazal> objective even
<kbmonkey> I dont think it is a game, more like a sandbox exploratory world
<kbmonkey> the engine is "voxel", an isometric display style that was popular in early years
<kbmonkey> it means "big pixels"
<Private_User> afternoon all
<Private_User> hi Kilos, kbmonkey
<Private_User> hey anybody know unick?
<Private_User> its a thermal paste I found here on the tube it says meant for transistors and diodes but wondering if I can use it for a CPU?
<bduk1> Private_User: is she good looking?
<Private_User> LOL
<Kilos> mazal, you can make swords eventually so there must be war in the future
<Private_User> hi bduk1
<bduk1> hi Private_User 
<kbmonkey> hi Private_User, sorry I cannot help you there with the thermal paste
<kbmonkey> Kilos, you can attack each other. so war is a possibility
<kbmonkey> anyway I am detaching now. be back later tonight
<Kilos> dont you dare kbmonkey 
<Kilos> ok
<kbmonkey> ha ha, dare me!
<Kilos> nono
<kbmonkey> you respawn
<Kilos> no fighting with old peeps
<kbmonkey> but have to find your bones to claim your inventory
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> alright 
<mazal> Bye everyone
<Kilos> Fetched 56,1 MB in 1min 35s (587 kB/s) 
<Kilos> hi Rynomster 
<superfly> kbmonkey: voxel = VOlume piXEL
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :)
<superfly> Kilos: if you get lost, ping me in IRC and I'll try to get into the game. then you just look for my name and walk till you find me
<Cantide> o_o
<Cantide> what game are you guys playing?
<Kilos> i got lost on the single player one here ty superfly 
<superfly> minetest
<Kilos> minetest
<Kilos> but in singleplayer i only get the minimal install working
<Kilos> asked the guys at #minetest and they said i must check in the minetest folder if there is one called minetest_game
<Kilos> i can only fing  .minetest
<Kilos> dunno where the minetest folder might be
<Cantide> aha, i played minetest once :D
<Kilos> its fun if you play with someone
<Kilos> very funny at times
<Cantide> yeah :)
<Kilos> here in single mode i end up flattening mountains to get anywhere
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> o_o;;;
<Cantide> you sound dangerous :p
<Kilos> and i dig water with a pick haha
<Cantide> good night! '-'/
<kbmonkey> superfly, minetest: how can I find my way back to where we were? I have wandered too far..
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> lemme connect then see if you see me
<kbmonkey> ah by name label?
<Kilos> ya look for my name somewhere in the distance
<kbmonkey> Kilos, too clever !
<Kilos> then dont go wandering off so far in the future
<kbmonkey> went exploring
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> yay
 * theblazehen is no longer K-lined
<kbmonkey> woot
<kbmonkey> hi smile 
<smile> hi ;)
<kbmonkey> what you doing in game Kilos ?
<smile> if (sun.state == shining){ goto home;}; :p
<Kilos> hi theblazehen smile 
<Kilos> building up the walls and making wood slabs
<kbmonkey> ah good man
<theblazehen> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> but i dont work inna dark
<Kilos> craft in the dark but dont wander around
<kbmonkey> hi theblazehen 
<kbmonkey> who wnats to join us in minetest?
<theblazehen> hi kbmonkey 
<theblazehen> Anyone here use xdmcmp or x2go?
<kbmonkey> nope
<theblazehen> kk :/
 * theblazehen <3's dual screen, but netbook isn't fast enough
<theblazehen> Wanna run apps in a VM with display on VM
<kbmonkey> Kilos, whoops I pressed quit by mistake
<captine> evening all
<charl_> good evening all
<charl_> hi theblazehen, captine, kbmonkey, Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> hi captine 
<charl_> :)
<theblazehen> hi charl_ 
 * Kilos sends 99 banana bunches to kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> thanks Kilos !
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> Kilos ping
<Kilos> hi my magespawn 
<Kilos> \sorry was struck in minetest
<Kilos> you can install it on windows too and join us
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> then i will get stuck like  you
<Kilos> no man wes ot the fly get me out 
<Kilos> s/ot/or
<Kilos> they can see to run around at night
<magespawn> that game has serious addictive properties
<Kilos> yeah it be very lekker
<Kilos> we have good laughs too
<magespawn> mmm indeed
<magespawn> i only have a little data left for the rest of the month and at the moment i am too busy to play at work
<Kilos> we started last night for just under 2 hours used 8m data
<Kilos> did check tonight
<Kilos> didnt
<magespawn> sounds light, but i only have about 200m left for the rest of the month and i need it for work
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> np next month or so. we arent going anywhere
<magespawn> indeed, i need to manage my mobile data better
<Kilos> we all do i wont make near the end of next months with mine
<magespawn> i have been playing on my own server but that gets a bit boring 
<Kilos> i have been thinking about that
<Kilos> what about other pcs on your own network
<Kilos> will that work
<magespawn> that can work yup
<Kilos> like if i connect 2 here via router
<magespawn> you need other people to play but yes
<Kilos> then ill get a long cable and connect sis up
<Kilos> and then no data will be used?
<magespawn> yes one will be the server the other will connect to it and both will play in on the same map
<magespawn> not after you have set it up
<Kilos> lekker
<magespawn> maybe for updates but not for game play
<Kilos> get your wife hooked and play on home net
<Kilos> not the kids they too fast
<magespawn> need to set up the network at home, something that has been on the todo list for sometime
<magespawn> set up a seperate machine to run the server so that people can play when they want
<Kilos> yip ill set one pc with 14.04 server soon
<Kilos> there wasnt much response to maia for dvds i think
<Kilos> one or 2 peeps said they distribute
<Kilos> no one in durbs
<magespawn> maybe most of the guys will just download it
<magespawn> i have to go now, good night Kilos 
<Kilos> night magespawn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<kbmonkey> Kilos, 
<Kilos> yes kbmonkey 
<Kilos> you keep disconnecting
<kbmonkey> my game movement gets stuck.
<Kilos> you on 14.04?
<kbmonkey> no on crunchbang and using latest minetest client
<Kilos> ai!
<kbmonkey> humbug
<Kilos> well i always called it crashbang
<Kilos> time you upgrade to 14.04
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> is debian rolling release
<Kilos> ubuntu better than debian
<kbmonkey> don't get this when going through the phone net
<kbmonkey> weird
<Kilos> must be your cheap vodafone modem
<Kilos> hahaha
<kbmonkey> it is mtn!
<Kilos> thats even worse
<Kilos> i told you get the telkom starter pack
<Kilos> this modem flies and dont lose connection
<Kilos> and if you complain they sent a tech to you to sort the prob
<Kilos> they tried to tell me it was my modem and when he sat here with his lappy he had same prob so then they accepted the tower was sick and they fixed it
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-05-21
<bduk1> Morning all
<Spekko> More Kilos!
<Cantide> afternoon everyone~
<Kilos> hi jabberwocky_ Spekko Squirm nuvolari and others
<Cantide> Kilos '<
<jabberwocky_> môre Kilos
<jabberwocky_> o/
 * Cantide orders some more kilos
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> :p
<Kilos> you not working today?
<Kilos> korean hols?
<Cantide> ah
<Cantide> i always work 7 am to 11 am
<Cantide> then 17:30 to 21:30
<Cantide> so right now i'm at home chilling :p
<Cantide> will go back in a bit :p
<CanStudy> do you recognise this nick? haha
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> hi mazal bduk1 
<mazal> Môre oom and everyone else :)
<Spekko> more Kilos
<jabberwocky_> hi CanStudy, mazal
<mazal> Morning jabberwocky_ 
<CanStudy> hello~
<superfly> morning all
<jabberwocky_> hi superfly
<Kilos> hi superfly im trying to find what to set so i can walk around at night too
<superfly> Kilos: I don't understand, I didn't do anything. Perhaps your monitor is the problem?
<Kilos> im in nvidia settings but dont understand most of it
<Kilos> when its night time i battle to see stars in the sky even
<Kilos> its the screen or pc settings but i havent a clue where to look even
<superfly> play around with your brightness and your contrasr
<superfly> *contrast
<Kilos> must contrast be more or less?sigh
<Kilos> ok im trying it everywhere
<Kilos> increasing the gamma thing helped
<Kilos> increased gamma and less contrast. now i can see at night 
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> but ubuntu background looks kinda bleached
<kbmonkey> hey we are all mine addicts now!
<Kilos> haha
<superfly> eish... I couldn't get up this morning
<Kilos> ill see you tonight kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> Kilos, I was wondering about your darkness. I also have nvidia card but use the nouveau drivers
<Kilos> increasing gamma and decreasing contrast helped in nvidia-settings
<Kilos> lol when night came i was scared to move
<Kilos> now maybe i can go mine coal inna holes
<kbmonkey> I found wheat seeds, planted them with a hoe. one can make bread. 
<Kilos> yay
<kbmonkey> bread restores health, but it is pointless if there are no zombies that bite us
<Kilos> i gotta maybe go online a bit less if i wanna make month end on this data
<Kilos> we dont need zombies yet man lets first learn the whole game and get weapons
<kbmonkey> heh ;)
<superfly> kbmonkey: I have nvidia but use the proprietary drivers (games...)
<kbmonkey> I have application testing to do now
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos, superfly, kbmonkey 
<superfly> hi nuvolari
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, 0/
<kbmonkey> I thought his gfx drivers cause the light/dark issue superfly
<kbmonkey> and here I thought Kilos was blind ;)
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<superfly> hi charl_
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee bitte
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Sorry...
<superfly> kbmonkey: I suggested he play with his contrast and brightness
<Kilos> haha only one eye is blind and the other also cant see
<kbmonkey> I saw that, sounds like Kilos can see the stars now
<charl_> hi superfly 
<Kilos> now ill be able to follow yous at night
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<kbmonkey> do you think it uses more data to explore? loading all the new nodes.
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Done
<Kilos> i forgot to check last nights use kbmonkey 
<Kilos> need to start iftop when we go there
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_, kbmonkey and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<kbmonkey> Kilos, you should use vnstat. it keeps hourly, daily and monthly logs of network use
<kbmonkey> Maaz, dankie!
<Maaz> Groot plesier kbmonkey my vriend
<Kilos> lemme look at that
<Kilos> ok its running
<Kilos> the mese pick is fast, 2 chops and block of dirt gone
<charl_> what are you guys doing, open source minecraft now ?
<Kilos> minetest
<CanStudy> watch out for striking miners
<charl_> are you going to organise a virtual strike now
<charl_> because you want to get paid more moneys
<CanStudy> :D
<charl_> ask to get paid in bitcoins instead
 * CanStudy invents bytecoins
<mazal> Nou's oom Kilos ook 'n gamer :)
<Kilos> \lol
<kbmonkey> ya Kilos is going to get addicted!
<Kilos> stop nagging i cant find sand
<Kilos> is there an overview thingie so i dont get lost because i change directions while exploring
<kbmonkey> a mini map?
<kbmonkey> no that I know of. the fly built those tall towers we can use to navigate
<kbmonkey> also note the direction the sun moves
<Kilos> im practising in single player
<kbmonkey> ah
<Kilos> but its a hard one
<kbmonkey> practicing from scratch or with all the goodies in your inventory given?
<kbmonkey> hard? you just see rock?
<mazal> Shees usb is slow , isn't there anything I can do to speed up usb in Ubuntu ?
<Kilos> from scratch but i have made lotsa stuffs
<Kilos> or mined lotsa stuff
<kbmonkey> mazal, by usb is also slow and not just in ubuntu
<mazal> Mine is only in Ubuntu
<Kilos> no mainly only dirt here
<mazal> Been like that since I can remember with Ubuntu
<kbmonkey> it is painful isn't it :(
<Kilos> use a usb 2 port
<kbmonkey> lol Kilos 
<mazal> I want to copy only 7gb data to memory stick. After 3 hours only at 50% I aborted. It's dreadful
<mazal> In Win it's nowhere near that slow
<kbmonkey> there is a bitchange mod for  minetest
<Kilos> but in the dark i lost me so logged in as another player and have all the inventory from the first me
<mazal> Kilo's it is ubs 2 , but it's like Ubuntu uses aonly usb 1 or something
<kbmonkey> mazal, I had to copy for 3 days, solid, to get 100GB onto an external :(
<Kilos> ouch
<kbmonkey> it may have been more days I lost count
<Kilos> invest in usb3
<mazal> That's terrible , why have they never done something about it ?
<kbmonkey> it is not ubuntu I suspect flakey usb implementation
<mazal> Kilos, it's an Ubuntu thing , not hardware
<kbmonkey> on a kernel level
<Kilos> mine is twice as fast as the win xp pc
<mazal> When I boot my Win 7 the same hardware's usb flies
<kbmonkey> certain usb controllers...
<kbmonkey> it is like they limit the speed unless your driver knows how to 'unlock' it
<Kilos> win even throws envelopes to copy 5m in ubuntu here its just click and done
<mazal> It's ridiculous , it's at a point that you can't use usb for anything more than 1 gig data
<kbmonkey> I'd love to run a bunch of copy speed tests on various machines. see what I find
<mazal> And it's like this 14.04 is even worse with that than 12.04 was
<kbmonkey> maybe find a common denominator. because I have not found the cause in years of searching
<Kilos> ai!
<kbmonkey> ai!
<mazal> **sug**
 * kbmonkey ducks to find another banana
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Why is the " click to show all windows of an open application " taken away in 14.04 ?
<mazal> I really miss that
<mazal> You know when you have say 3 nautilus windows active and you go and click in the files icon it will show all 3 on screen and you click on the one you want to work in
<mazal> That's gone :(
<mazal> Or is my unity broken again ?
<mazal> Still works for Chrome , but not for Nautilus
<Kilos> it is most likely disabled only
<Kilos> they disabled some things in default then you gotta go enable them again
<Kilos> eish these short power cuts are a pain
<Vince-0> o/
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> so quick
<Kilos> well power went off and i just rebooted and opened evolution so no change to get minetest going yet
<Kilos> when there i gotta concentrate so i dont fall in holes
<Vince-0> aganee
<Kilos> power is my main pain here
<Kilos> im sure they just flip the trip switches to see if they still work
<Kilos> hi bushtech 
<bushtech> dag kilos
<Kilos> you dont use tab complete for nicks?
<Kilos> type first 3 letters then hit tab
<Kilos> it sorts caps automatically too
<Kilos> the stars at night are big and bright, deep in the heart of minetest
<bushtech> Thanks Kilos
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> and theblazehen 
<Kilos> hi gremble Golynx_ Xethron 
<Golynx_> hi Kilos
<Kilos> superfly, im inna hole somewhere. cant find my way home
<Golynx_> what do you do when an expensive laptop charger's cable pin breaks ?
<gremble> You either figure out how to get stick the pin back in or you 'aquire' a new charger
<gremble> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> whew i have an old lappy here that was dumped because of the same prob. they ended up breaking the card where the charger plugs in too and then lots of the mounting points and brackets
<Golynx_> gremble: but the little pin totally broke off :D
<Kilos> the one in the lappy itself?
<Golynx_> when i tried to plug it back it wont charge at all
<Kilos> ai!
<Golynx_> Kilos nope, the cables one
<Golynx_> the head part 
<Kilos> oh from the charger
<Golynx_> so i cut off its head :D
<gremble> Ya, you pretty much have to get a new charger now
<Kilos> then you gotta find a similar one and join the wires
<gremble> unless you want to solder those fine wires into a new head
<Golynx_> then opened the lappy , took the alarm clocks power cable and made a new wire connection that is permanent to the lappy
<Golynx_> gremble , that kinda charger costs like R400 
<Golynx_> but my fix works great , and i got a longer charger cable now :)
<gremble> What? R400 for a laptop charger? that is pretty good
<Kilos> well thats good man
<gremble> It is like 650 for one for my HP :/
<Kilos> if its working stop fiddling
<Kilos> hehe
<Golynx_> Kilos , it took me 2 days to fix it lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lappys are things you gotta be gentle with
<Golynx_> gremble, that must be some serious machine you got there
<Golynx_> yeah , 2 days of gentle treatment
<Golynx_> for a desktop it would've taken only 10 minutes :D
<Kilos> yip gimme a desktop anyday
<Golynx_> built me a flexable laptop stand aswell 
<gremble> Not really. just an oldish hp 6510b
<gremble> Then again, when I looked for a new charger I saw that price, fainted and went to do something else
<gremble> haha
<gremble> So there may be cheaper ones out there
<gremble> Mine works perfectly fine
<Golynx_> gremble: lol
<Golynx_> you're lappies older than mine 2007 vs 2009. 
<Golynx_> a desktop has so much more to offer
<Golynx_> Kilos you forgot the music with the dvd and iso aswell
<gremble> I cannot afford a new laptop. I am but a poor student.
<Golynx_> atleast 4GB space was left on the one dvd
<gremble> I mostly code with it when I am on campus. When I am not coding, it is handy gym equipment
<Golynx_> gremble you're lappies specs looks better than mine, and i need mine all day :)
<Golynx_> ya i do the same with mine
<gremble> :P I bought mine for R200
<Golynx_> i got mine as a gift :P
<Golynx_> R200 ?
<Golynx_> that must be from a friend or family member
<gremble>  Actually it was written off by a pharmaceutical company
<Golynx_> ah that yes makes sense
<Kilos> sorry superfly i found my way out
<Golynx_> companies that let go of there old pc's is a good place to look 
<Kilos> Golynx_, what music?
<Kilos> dvds are only about 4 to 5 g arent they
<Golynx_> Kilos you're daughters music
<Kilos> oh my sorry man
<Golynx_> yeah dvd's hold more than 4GB
<Golynx_> in total there were around 400MB of stuff 
<Golynx_> 260MB of that i downloaded when vodacom gave away the 1GB data
<Golynx_> np
<Kilos> next dvd on its way
<Kilos> iso only
<Kilos> and i tired it
<Kilos> tried
<Golynx_> thats good, you can send it when you can ty kilos
<Kilos> went yesterday
<Kilos> didnt maaz give you the number
<Kilos> RD876294301ZA
<Golynx_> oh 
<Golynx_> i'm on pidgin irc 
<Golynx_> i'n trying to save ram , opera takes up to much
<Golynx_> i'm
<Kilos> pidgin rocks but irc uses data
<Kilos> pidgin mxit very light its irc that uses the data
<Golynx_> yeah i agree
<Golynx_> ty Kilos for the effort :)
<Kilos> np
<Golynx_> Kilos the number not working
<Golynx_> i mean tracking code
<Kilos> lemme check it
<Golynx_> Parcel number RD876294301ZA could not be found in our database. Please verify the number or alternatively contact our customer helpline.
<Golynx_> ok
<Kilos> RD876294301ZA
<Kilos> is that same
<Golynx_> yeah
<Golynx_> maybe the post office tracking system is down
<Golynx_> will try again later
<Kilos> maybe they havent sent it away from this po yet
<Kilos> This parcel is not yet available. Signup if you want to be notified when it becomes available for tracking.
<Kilos> i used http://www.trackmyparcel.co.za/
<Kilos> or they havent enter it in the system
<Kilos> sigh
<Golynx_> oh i use http://www.postoffice.co.za/tools/trackandtrace.html
<Golynx_> yeah it could still be in holding there
<Kilos> they not in any hurry seems like
<Kilos> are they striking again?
<Golynx_> i dunno
<Golynx_> i'm not in a hurry though, they can take there time :)
<nuvolari> o/
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> how do you climb down a ladder in minetest
<Kilos> my shift key takes me up fine but i cant go down
<mazal> Take the fast way down :)
<Kilos> then ill die man the tower is high
<mazal> Did you find sand yet ?
<Kilos> ya i found spanne sand and mined it now dunno how to get home
<Kilos> so climbed a tower the fly built to see further now cant get down
<Kilos> the tutorial says shift key to climb down. mine only works in the climb up direction
<mazal> lol
<Vince-0> o/
<Vince-0> (doing an ldap implementation)
<Vince-0> meh!
<mazal> Bye everyone
<Kilos> oh my my audio disappeared
<Kilos> wbb
<nuvolari> w/buf
<nuvolari> ack
<ThatGraemeGuy> how do i join this minetest thing?
<ThatGraemeGuy> Maaz: tell Kilos how do i join this minetest thing?
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, you install it then we give you the link to the flys server
<ThatGraemeGuy> thanks :)
<Kilos> Maaz, google minetest for ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "Download - Minetest" http://minetest.net/download :: "Stable Releases : “Minetest Developers” team - Launchpad" https://launchpad.net/~minetestdevs/+archive/stable :: "“minetest” package : Ubuntu - Launchpad" https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/minetest :: "Ubuntu – Details of package minetest in precise"
<Maaz> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/minetest :: "Minetest 0.4.9 Release, How to Install it in Ubuntu Linux Mint ..." http://ubuntuh…
<Vince-0> aarg! ubuntu 12.04 ldap client is terribly documented
<Vince-0> it's like no one on the Internet has a recipe for ldap client integration, and if they do its a secret
<Vince-0> I will make one!
<Kilos> ai! Vince-0 that sucks
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> inetpro, fix it!!!
<Golynx_> why the fly got a minecraft server 
<Kilos> he likes playing his way
<Golynx_> oh 
<Golynx_> i dont understand that game
<Kilos> takes a while
<Kilos> http://wiki.minetest.com/wiki/Getting_started
<Golynx_> maybe cause i didn't like lego as a child
<Kilos> nor did i but this be lekker once you start understanding it
<jabberwocky_> home time
<Kilos> i wonder where my audio went
<Kilos> not even cds play
<Golynx_> i will try it later, fetched the ppa: last month 
<Golynx_> my audio went out alot on windows 
<Golynx_> reboot usually fixed it
<Kilos> once setup ive never lost sound
<Kilos> dunno if its the power cuts or something in nvidia settings that killed it
<Kilos> tried on kde and it still works
<Golynx_> hmm , must be the software
<Kilos> eeeek superfly graeme killed me and i see fresh bones there what must i do with them?
<Kilos> i think he wanted to shake hand but forgot about a pick in his hand
<Kilos> now all my resources are gone
 * Kilos cries
<superfly> Kilos: right click on your bones
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Kilos> does this give any pointer to where my sound disappeared to guys
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20bzLPGE7
<Golynx_> hmm , is minecraft only for wealthy ?
<Golynx_> password block thing going on
<Kilos> dont use password
<Kilos> only your name
<Golynx_> it asks for password and register
<Kilos> where?
<Golynx_> gives errors otherwize
<Golynx_> on the first run screen
<Golynx_> i must register at https://account.mojang.com/register
<Kilos> on your pc?
<Golynx_> ya
<Kilos> for what you go there?
<Golynx_> it wants me to
<Kilos> mine ran fine on pc in single game mode
<Kilos> then you must have installed one of the community games
<Kilos> not the basic install
<Golynx_> i installed from a ppa: last month
<Kilos> those linked to nicks are that persons version of the game
<Golynx_> hmm
<Kilos> the main one doesnt come with a ppa i think
<Golynx_> i dont get it
<Kilos> what now?
<Golynx_> i cant play it
<Kilos> you shoulda got the4 download for linux ubuntu
<Golynx_> and where was that
<Kilos> you must have a private one so then you gotta join him and register i spose
<Kilos> wait i look
<Golynx_> i got minetest stuff installed but no way to play it
<Kilos> http://minetest.net/download
<Kilos> look there for linux
<Kilos> ubuntu/mint
<Kilos> then you get a .deb package
<Kilos> oh my that also goes via ppa
<Golynx_> i already got ppa for it
<Kilos> youll have to wait for the monkey or fly
<Golynx_> all minecraft stuff installe
<Golynx_> installed*
<Kilos> mine didnt ask for registering at all
<Kilos> i got one from that nick with a 5 in it and that wanted to register
<Golynx_> its fine i will try again next month
<Kilos> when you open it does it directly want to go to that link to register?
<Golynx_> it pops a screen first with tabs for dev stuff and profile and stuff then goes to login/register
<Kilos> must be one of the private packages
<Golynx_> wait is it minecraft or minetest your using ?
<Golynx_> i found minetest in the games list , and it works
<Golynx_> minecraft asked for login stuff
<Kilos> minetest man
<Golynx_> oh no, i fell in the water :o
<Kilos> lol
<charl_> good evening
<Kilos> keep walking and jumping
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> had a great day today looking at vagrant, packer, consul and kitchen.ci
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> you can do awesome setups
<Kilos> my sound came back
<Kilos> sjoe
<charl_> do any of you people have any experience with docker, osv, puppet or chef ?
<Kilos> i go eat
<theblazehen> Hi akk
<theblazehen> s/k/l/g
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> charl_: nope
<gremble> https://i.imgur.com/IHYTi6q.png Archlinux a la Windows :P a friend from the #! channels did this
#ubuntu-za 2014-05-22
<bduk> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi Private_User theblazehen JabberwockyA19 Kerbero[dsp] and others
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Spekko 
<jabberwocky_> morning all
<Kilos> smaboshe, morning. its good practise to greet on this channel
<Kilos> wb deegee__ 
<smaboshe> Morning!
<smaboshe> Didn't mean to offend :-).
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> if you need linux help just ask or tell us about yourself and maybe you can help others
<smaboshe> Thanks.
<smaboshe> I'm new to IRC. It's a whole new world out here.
<Kilos> and welcome to ubuntu-za
<smaboshe> Thank you. I'm on this particular channel to learn how LoCo's work.
<smaboshe> Hoping to set a LoCo for Zambia.
<Kilos> this is the official south african community channel so you must be able to get help here
<smaboshe> Great. Already loving what ubuntu-za is doing. By far the most active one I've seen on the Continent.
<Kilos> just need to hang around sometimes because most of the clever peeps are very busy mostly
<smaboshe> Thanks, Kilos. I'll hang around patiently :-).
<Kilos> :-)
<Kilos> we also have our monthly meeting on the 27th and you are welcome to attend
<smaboshe> What time on the 27th?
<Kilos> 8.30 pm our time
<Kilos> you can see how chairing meets is done
 * smaboshe marks date in calendar
<smaboshe> Thank you.
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> what irc client are you using?
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> does anyone know if a typical modern laptop uses the same piece of hardware to handle wifi and bluetooth?
<ThatGraemeGuy> i installed some updates last night and now my wifi and bluetooth don't seem to exist
<ThatGraemeGuy> booted up using 2 older kernels, same thing
<ThatGraemeGuy> wondering if a piece of hardware has died
<smaboshe> I'm using irssi. Is that recommended?
<Kilos> i dont know it. some of our clever guys do. i use hexchat and konversation because they are easy and show topics at the top
<Kilos> all info about meets and other links show in topic bar
<smaboshe> Kilos: I see it now, "Next Meeting: Tue, 27 May 20:30". Good tip.
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, you have bluez installed and whatever is needed for wifi
<ThatGraemeGuy> i installed updates over wifi so yes
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> kde nm has lotsa funny stuff in to choose wifi stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> don'think it's kde, my wlan0 interface has disappeared completely
<Kilos> the fly and pro will know what to do im sure
<Kilos> i tried to manually change my ip addy the other day following info on a link and lost the whole network manager
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Kilos> smaboshe, http://loco.ubuntu.com/about-loco/setup/
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Môre oom
<smaboshe> Kilos: Exactly what I need!
<ThatGraemeGuy> fixed my issue Kilos
<Kilos> how ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> ill save the info
<Kilos> i keep forgetting you a pro at this
<ThatGraemeGuy> it was a huge batch of updates, and i suspect i shut down while it was in the configuring stage, because when i tried to check for updates now, apt was in a state
<Kilos> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> fixed it up and all is well again
<Kilos> dpkg --configure -a
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: so did i kill you permanently or is there some magic to come back to life?
<Vince-0> o/
<mobilemonkey> Hello kilos
<Kilos> ohi mobilemonkey 
<mobilemonkey> Hehe. On the phone today
<Kilos> i see that
<Kilos> im building our house
<Kilos> no book shelves or plants in it yet
<Kilos> first we need beds and so on
<Kilos> got an oven inside for food
<mobilemonkey> Cool man
<mobilemonkey> I see there is an extra food mod that adds vegetables and fruit
<mazal> Oom Kilos , link vir info asb. ( game install info , julle server info ens. )
<Kilos> and building a massive lit tower so i can see it when i get lost
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> mazal, no killing peeps hey
<Kilos> have you read the tutorial
<mazal> No I have no info or links
<Kilos> wait
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: cool, so sounds like you're still alive ;-)
<mazal> pm to me please oom , otherwise it get's lost
<Kilos> ya i had to regenerate ThatGraemeGuy but ones loses some of your resources i think
<ThatGraemeGuy> ow, sorry man :-(
<Kilos> sec mazal 
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'm a n00b
<superfly> ohi
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'll check it out again at lunchtime
<Kilos> lol not serious i can now see a bit better at night so doing better actually
<Kilos> http://wiki.minetest.com/wiki/Tutorials
<Kilos> play a bit on your pc first so you can learn how to do things
<Kilos> you choose single player mazal 
<mazal> No man , I want to play with you
<Kilos> you need to know how not to kill me
<ThatGraemeGuy> LOL!
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, tried to shake hands with me with a pick in his hand
<mazal> Can you kill someone without knowing or trying ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey man, I said sorry like 3 times now ;-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah it's easy
<Kilos> left click makes your hand use whatever is in it
<ThatGraemeGuy> "mmm i wonder what happens if i click a person. oh, they die. sorry, my bad."
<Kilos> sorry ThatGraemeGuy im telling mazal so he dont do it
<ThatGraemeGuy> i was roleplaying dexter
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Can I brake down yoru house ?
<Kilos> i enjoyed dexter
<mazal> break even
<mazal> your even , shees
<Kilos> mazal, no breaking down what others build
<ThatGraemeGuy> i dug some elaborate tunnels
<ThatGraemeGuy> but i assume nobody actually built the hills and the trees
<Kilos> lol i got lost in some
<bduk1> Can we mod some things
<ThatGraemeGuy> also i hope nobody falls into a tunnel ;-p
<bduk1> ThatGraemeGuy: are you the leader of the underground movement
<ThatGraemeGuy> ha, yeah
<Kilos> hehe there are some heavy places to fall into and try get out again 
<mazal> Oom Kilos , moet ek die ppa vat ? Unstable releases , of die deb file c55 ?
<Kilos> superfly, have you got the correct download link for the game please
<Kilos> i dont wanna give peeps the wrong one
<Golynx_> its been night since yesterday , i'm stuck on top of a mountain with red X's at my feet i dont understand
<Kilos> you need to set your contrast down and gamma up some to see at night
<mazal> I have added this ppa ( link to by the wiki ) deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/minetestdevs/stable/ubuntu trusty main 
<mazal> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/minetestdevs/stable/ubuntu trusty main
<Kilos> glread the tutorial
<Kilos> Golynx_, go read the tutorial
<mazal> Then I get public key not available
<Golynx_> hmm suddenly its day again
<Golynx_> Kilos ook
<Kilos> mazal, have you downloaded minetest?
<mazal> PPA gives that error
<mazal> public key not available
<Kilos> wait for the fly to give the right link
<Kilos> or ThatGraemeGuy he got it right
<Kilos> i used the link the fly gave us in the beginning 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:minetestdevs/stable ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install mintest
<ThatGraemeGuy> um minetest, not mintest
<nuvolari> hmm, anyone else using Chrome Beta?
<mazal> Thanx ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> nuvolari: Version 36.0.1985.18 dev
<ThatGraemeGuy> dev != beta afaik
<superfly> Kilos: I just used apt-get to install it
<superfly> but I'm using Debian unstable
<mobilemonkey> Minetest is in the ubuntu default repos btw
<mazal> That will be old version 
<mazal> Ubuntu repo's usually is old versions
<nuvolari> ThatGraemeGuy: any performance issues?
<nuvolari> I keep running into situations where my laptop freezes up
<mazal> Yay "im in
<mazal> Now where is oom Kilos 
<ThatGraemeGuy> nuvolari: nope, super stable and quick as usual
<Kilos> lol look all over for the name they float around
<mazal> I see the name Kilos en 'n maaaaaaaa se toring
<Kilos> im nearly dead and dunno how to get better
<Kilos> ja ek het nou net daar af geval en is amper dood
<mazal> Het oom gekry , ek het nie clue wat hier aangaan nie :P
<mobilemonkey> Kilos eet apples en die brood vir hp
<Kilos> mobilemonkey, how do you eat to get better? im nearly dead
<Kilos> i dont see a mouth to put food in
<Kilos> i stole your bread but dunno how to eat it, hurry man im dying
<ThatGraemeGuy> do the tutorials on the minetest wiki assume that a person is already familiar with minecraft? because they seem very light on info
<Kilos> i think so
<ThatGraemeGuy> e.g. no mention of eating, and yet judging by this conversation it kinda seems important
<ThatGraemeGuy> dminetest how to eat
<ThatGraemeGuy> eh
<Kilos> yeah everytime you fall off something you get weaker
<Kilos> superfly, how does one eat to get healthy
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://wiki.minetest.com/wiki/Cooked_Rat
<ThatGraemeGuy> delicious
<mobilemonkey> Press e to use the item you are carrying, or left click
<mazal> Is there a way I can bookmark a location to find it again later ?
<mobilemonkey> Thatgraemeguy, the minetest wiki is bare. Never played minecraft or similar myself, and minetest seems more a project in development than a largely popular game
<mobilemonkey> So a lot of it is self learning and exploratory
<ThatGraemeGuy> i was digging a tunnel, not sure what i did but i started throwing blocks around and now i seem to have sealed myself underground
<mobilemonkey> Whoops. Right click places blocks. Left mines them. This is how you build structures.
<smile> hi :D
<smile> hi mobilemonkey :)
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> lo smile 
<smile> how are you, nuvolari ? :D
<Vince-0> surp
<Kilos> ai! power cut again
<Kilos> did anyone say here how one gets to eat in the game
<Kilos> hi inetpro Vince-0 
<superfly> Kilos: where are you?
<mazal> Kilos, select the apple or food , click repeatedly left-click
<Kilos> ty ty im still login in there superfly 
<Kilos> power went off
<mazal> I managed to build a very primitive square house :)
<mazal> And plant some trees and flowers
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok time to leave
<ThatGraemeGuy> good luck finding me
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm on top of a superpillar above the clouds
<nuvolari> I'm ok thanks smile 
<nuvolari> how are you?
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> lo ThatGraemeGuy, superfly 
<bduk1> Buy everyone
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<ThatGraemeGuy> bye
<Kilos> hi nuvolari smile 
<ThatGraemeGuy> changing of the guard
<Kilos> im good ty very involved in staying alive in minetest
<Kilos> haha ThatGraemeGuy when i finish my tower ill see you
<ThatGraemeGuy> that game is more addictive than it ought to be :-/
<Kilos> its a great game
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah i have to mine my way down from the tower
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i love it
<ThatGraemeGuy> it's a single-block column
<ThatGraemeGuy> around 300 blocks tall, might take a while to mine my way back
<Kilos> haha i had to make mine up a ramp step by step because i battle with the ladder thing
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh mine's not nearly that complicated
<Kilos> dont fall off it eats your health
<Kilos> dont you see mine
<ThatGraemeGuy> look straight down, hold jump, hold right mouse
<Kilos> its a massive triangle
<ThatGraemeGuy> you keep placing blocks straight under yourself until you run out
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm not online at the moment
<ThatGraemeGuy> lemme see
<Kilos> the fly and wes put ladders inside their towers
<Kilos> they too clever
<mazal> My first home is ok , just bit small
<mazal> Will get it bigger with time
<mazal> Must just build a huge tower that I can find it easier
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: did you see me?
<ThatGraemeGuy> or must i do it again?
<mazal> Bye everyone , enjoy your evening
<Kilos> im trying to get to the top of mine but made some messup in the steps
<Kilos> toods mazal 
<smile> hi Kilos :p
<smile> I was a bit late :p
<smile> I'm learning for my exams
<smile> next week I have a couple of exams :(
<Kilos> good luck smile. , study hard lad
<Vince-0> zomg, LDAP for the lose
<Vince-0> can anyone recommend an easy to configure desktop distro for ldap - ubuntu is lacking somewhat
<smile> Kilos: I rather play http://rudradevbasak.github.io/16384_hex/
<Kilos> no man study
<Kilos> we all getting hooked on minetest
<smile> hex is cooler! :p
<smile> I'm hungry again :p
<smile> Kilos: http://imgur.com/eWDmYlF
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: i'm busy mining myself down from my 300+ block column
<ThatGraemeGuy> it was a terrible idea
<Kilos> hahaha that dont you have ladders
<ThatGraemeGuy> no
<Kilos> im busy making but need to find food first before i die again
<Kilos> you need lotsa wooden planks and then lotsa sticks
<ThatGraemeGuy> from my tower i can see lots of apples
<Kilos> haha from your tower you must see the world
<ThatGraemeGuy> but i don't know where you are, and i'm too high up to be able to give any useful directions
<Kilos> i was disconnected while sorting emails
<ThatGraemeGuy> where i am is tons of apples
<Kilos> ok im coming
<ThatGraemeGuy> but you can fall and die in the dark, maybe wait a bit for sunrise
<Kilos> haha peeps are addicted to minetest
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<kbmonkey> hello
<theblazehen> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hi theblazehen 
<kbmonkey> Kilos, a hoe is like a pick, just take away one block
<kbmonkey> 2xsticks, 2xblocks
<charl_> good evening all
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charl_> hi kbmonkey, theblazehen, Kilos 
<theblazehen> h ichar
<theblazehen> hi charl_ 
<charl_> :)
<theblazehen> lol
<charl_> i'm still using source code pro, it's a lekke font !!
 * theblazehen is learning LaTeX :D
<theblazehen> heh nice charl_ !
<charl_> tex eh.... yeah that's a complex thing
<charl_> used by researchers
<theblazehen> yep.. 
<theblazehen> Just need nice way to get auto update in vim
<theblazehen> Currently using this other editor
<charl_> auto update ?
<theblazehen> So it shows what you typed in the docuemnt
<theblazehen> Basically compiles document when you stop typing
<charl_> oh i see... a type of preview thing
<theblazehen> ya
<charl_> shouldn't be hard to do it with a plugin ...
<theblazehen> Yeah, I know
<theblazehen> But this is temporary system, so too much effort
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<charl_> yeah no point then
<theblazehen> Maaz coffee plz
<Maaz> theblazehen: Excuse me?
<theblazehen> Maaz coffee pls
<Maaz> theblazehen: There isn't a pot on
<theblazehen> Maaz pot on
<Maaz> theblazehen: Excuse me?
<theblazehen> Maaz coffe on
<Maaz> theblazehen: What?
<theblazehen> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charl_> Maaz is not suitable for a maid cafe... :D
<charl_> we will have to learn him better
<theblazehen> heh, when I saw "Kerbero[dsp]" I thought of Kerberos...
<theblazehen> charl_: agreed
<charl_> the cat of hak5 is called kerby
<charl_> he is named after kerberos
<theblazehen> So glad kernel has better support for my graphics now.. Can actually use a VNC console in Java now
<theblazehen> charl_: interesting
<theblazehen> charl_: Ever try LaTeX?
<charl_> no i don't have ant experience
<theblazehen> I didn't an hour ago :D
<charl_> *any
<theblazehen> http://imgur.com/qyNqsNC not too bad...
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for theblazehen!
<theblazehen> ty Maaz 
<theblazehen> BTW /me is gonna switch to i3 this weekend
<charl_> nice
<charl_> been using it for a year now, very happy
<theblazehen> great
<theblazehen> I just hope it plays well with xdmcmp
<charl_> ah you use weechat
<theblazehen> yeah :D
<charl_> haven't tried it yet, still using irssi
<theblazehen> It's great, so far
<charl_> ok
<theblazehen> Still want it to use powerline symbols and shit though
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> sorry was eating
<kbmonkey> dont ever be sorry for eating he he ;)
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> brb need to go vote
<charl_> i only have until 21:00 and it's 19:48 already
<charl_> ok did my democratic duty
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<charl_> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> haha apt-get install minetest
<ThatGraemeGuy> urgh
<ThatGraemeGuy> no minetest for me tonight :'(
<ThatGraemeGuy> forgot to throw my mouse in my bag when i left
<Kilos> aw why ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> oh my
<ThatGraemeGuy> playing with touchpad is a massive pin
<ThatGraemeGuy> and pain too
<Kilos> borrow your wifes
<ThatGraemeGuy> also has a laptop
<Kilos> eish
<charl_> what
<charl_> you people are speaking in a different language
<ThatGraemeGuy> and my htpc also only has a mini keyboard with touchpad
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have 3 or 4 mice, but to find them in the mountain of crap in the garage
<Kilos> eina
<Kilos> oh well your towers will be there tomorrow
<inetpro> guys, please be aware of criminals seemingly able to use stolen mobile phones to send SMS messages en masse in a very short space of time
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<inetpro> friend of mine's stolen phone got a bill of R18,000
<Kilos> ouch
<gremble> Oh, that is a pretty interesting attack :P
<inetpro> happened in a span of two hours
<gremble> Set up a VAS text number and voila
<ThatGraemeGuy> i got a mouse!
<ThatGraemeGuy> wife had one in her laptop bag, woop woop
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> kiss her
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> evening people
<Private_User> ...and get a room
<Private_User> LOL
<Private_User> hi Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy, charl_, gremble, inetpro, theblazehen and everybody else
<Kilos> hi Private_User whats news
<Private_User> ah nothing much did not get a chance to get my desktop sorted gonna tackle that just now
<Private_User> but I found that the CPU does not seem to lock when I lock the lever
<Private_User> I can still remove it
<Private_User> not sure if I am doing something wrong or maybe its just a flaw in the hardware
<Kilos> thats bad
<charl_> hi Private_User 
<Kilos> see if you can see where the brackets are bent
<Private_User> I will check it again more closely
<Private_User> but when I place in it does seem like it goes in and does not move if I try to move it but I am able to pick it up
<Kilos> something is wrong there it must lock down firmly
<Private_User> yeah so I am guessing that is why I was able to remove the heat sink fan with the CPU attached to it
<inetpro> yuck!
<inetpro> that first screen looks terrible
<Kilos> look carefully the locking bar must be bent somewhere
<Private_User> ok will do that thanks Kilos will let you know how it goes in a while for now just taking a break ;)
<Kilos> ok
<theblazehen> Hi Private_User 
 * theblazehen goes to sleep
<theblazehen> o/ magespawn 
<magespawn> hi theblazehen 
<magespawn> how are things?
<charl_> hi magespawn 
<charl_> good and you
<charl_> hi gremble 
<gremble> hey charl_ 
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://i.imgur.com/4mVgncx.png
<ThatGraemeGuy> what is that?
<superfly> mese
<superfly> it's almost as hard as diamond (which I have yet to find)
<superfly> makes AWESOME tools
<ThatGraemeGuy> i need something special to mine it i suppose
<superfly> I think you can mine it with a stone pick
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmmkay
<superfly> but if you can't, then you need a steel axe
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe just takes long
<Kilos> ya it mines fine with normal tools
<superfly> if it doesn't start cracking then you need to use something better...
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah stone pickaxe is no good
<Kilos> have you found some ThatGraemeGuy i can put a steel pickage in the chest for you
<Kilos> pickaxe
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos charl_ 
<ThatGraemeGuy> i drilled straight down to get here
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you and your straight up and down
<Kilos> more bones lying around
<Kilos> you gotta make steps man
<magespawn> sorry, ami missing something here
<Kilos> minetest magespawn 
<Kilos> you gotta sort your networking
<Kilos> very addictive game
<ThatGraemeGuy> argh
<Kilos> lotsa fun too
<ThatGraemeGuy> so to make a steel pickaxe i need iron lumps that i convert to steel in a furnace
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have everything, except only 2 lumps of iron
<ThatGraemeGuy> i need to have 3 steel ingots
<ThatGraemeGuy> noooooooooooo
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, if you put lotsa ladders in you inventary you might be able to fit them to get out
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm going to dig up and hope to find it again
<Kilos> mark it with lights or something strange
<Kilos> go get a steel pickache by my chest
<Kilos> then ill get some mese from you later
<magespawn> #ubuntu-za-minetest
<Kilos> in the left chest by my big tower there are some steel tools
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> less work gets done in za daily
<Kilos> im sure half the govt plays minecraft
<gremble> I wouldnt be so confident in their ability
<Kilos> rofl
<magespawn> i have to vote with gremble on that one
<gremble> Your votes mean nothing
<gremble> j/k
<gremble> Stay in school kids, and vote
<Kilos> gremble, you in ptown did you say?
<gremble> Yes
<Kilos> sjoe cold like me and pro
<gremble> I'm wearing cape union fleece and socks
<gremble> Diseased people like me need to be kept wrapped up in snuggles
<Kilos> diseased?
<gremble> Ya, flu haha
<Kilos> hahaha
<smile> see ya :p
<Kilos> toods smile sleep tight
<smile> you too! :D
<magespawn> right, meant that by way of agreement
<Kilos> ive had it now for going on 2 months
<Kilos> but bearable atm
<Kilos> worst flu ever
<Kilos> now learning to live with the cough
<Kilos> night you night owls. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-05-23
<bduk> More almal
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<ThatGraemeGuy> shame, too much minetest will be the end of Kilos
<Kilos> hi bushtech_ gremble_ jabberwocky_ spekkosupthatkerb
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> superfly, ThatGraemeGuy Kerbero[dsp] and others too
<Kilos> late night dont suit my head
<superfly> morning Kilos
<gremble_> Hello Kilos 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<ThatGraemeGuy> I was just saying, this late-night minetest is going to do you in
<ThatGraemeGuy> when last did you get to bed at midnight? ;-)
<bushtech_> Morning Kilos, others
<spekkosupthatker> aw too long
<spekkosupthatker> hiii!
<superfly> haha, ThatGraemeGuy
<jabberwocky_> môre Kilos, o/ all
<Kilos> lol about 12.30 methinks then head was so sore i battled to get to sleep
<Kilos> lol dont mock my typos man save me when im drowning
<ThatGraemeGuy> and you kept dreaming of blocks and axes and the damn darkness that keeps messing with your efforts
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> what a wonderful game
<Kilos> ty superfly for pointing the ignorant in right direcion
 * jabberwocky_ didn't play the game, he had a look at it's source code instead
<superfly> jabberwocky_: you're weird :-P
<gremble> Isn't the minecraft source obfuscateed?
<Kilos> someone came there yesterday sxyyz or something but did greet or stay long
<jabberwocky_> superfly: I get that a lot, albeit not too much on IRC :P
<jabberwocky_> gremble: not minetest, it's LGPL 2.1
<Kilos> most likely didnt read the instructions first
<superfly> jabberwocky_: you're not alone ;-)
<jabberwocky_> heh ^_^
<Kilos> superfly, we got requests please
<superfly> requests?
<Kilos> add the plugins or addons or whatever they called, for more veggies and tart roads and bridges
<Kilos> tar
<Kilos> ill form a department of roads and bridges
<mazal> Morning everyone
<ThatGraemeGuy> i got a new super mifi, yay!
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<ThatGraemeGuy> after the one i got free from afrihost kinda went for an adventure in the washing machine :-(
<Kilos> whats a super mifi
<mazal> Oom Kilos , I did quick test last night to see if I can connect from Win pc
<ThatGraemeGuy> a mifi that is super
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-p
<Kilos> what is a mifi?
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.stuff.co.za/2014/04/10/huawei-e5730-mifi-our-internet-in-a-box/
<mazal> It connects , but doesn't work. Map doesn't open. I was just stuck in a grey box
<Kilos> mazal, MAYBE IT WAS NIGHT AND YOUR CONTRAST IS TOO HIGH AND YOUR GAMMA SETTINGS ARE TOO LOW
<Kilos> oops sorry
<mazal> Nope , it was clear graphics issue oom.
<gremble> Do any of you know what manufacturer makes the new vodafone smartphones?
<mazal> Like greay walls all around you and can't go anywhere
<Kilos> Private_User, got there from win
<mazal> Mine don't work :(
<Kilos> its in your settings somewhere
<mazal> I wouldn't know
<Kilos> weell here what the fly suggests
<mazal> kewl
<Kilos> haha ThatGraemeGuy did mommy tell you it was bedtime
<Kilos> you working peeps mustnt stay up so late
<Kilos> i go sort the sheep
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: yeah, i get up early, have to get the offspring ready for the day
<charl_> good morning
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> no gaming for me this morning, sharks/blues now now. tara will do her nut
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> Kilos: doiong her nut ?
<charl_> *doing
<Kilos> she will fight with me for not concentrating on the game
<charl_> ah
<Kilos> she knows more about modern rugby than i do
<gremble> Do you know more about ancient rugby than she does>
<Kilos> in my day if a guy fowled you you shook hands with his face now they give you red cards
<Kilos> ya i played some when i was young and sexy
<ThatGraemeGuy> fowled you?
<ThatGraemeGuy> like, he hit you with a chicken?
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-p
<mazal> lol
<mazal> With respect to the great man , why does Uli Schmidt come to mind now :)
<Kilos> did an illegal thing like tackiling when you dont have the ball or holding you back from tackling one of their players etc
<Kilos> haha ThatGraemeGuy geeks say funny things
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fowl ;-)
<Kilos> oh its supposed to be foul, sorry
<Kilos> hi tinuva 
<kbmonkey> hello
<kbmonkey> you okes talking about chickens I see
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<mazal> Morning kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hello mazal 
<kbmonkey> I saw your little house you built on the praire in minetest
<mazal> hehehe
<mazal> My first attempt :)
<mazal> Never played something like this before
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey!
<kbmonkey> my first time to mazal 
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> sharks leading 16/6
<Kilos> go sharks
<kbmonkey> ha ha ha. they playing this weekend?
<Kilos> playing blues now half time
<kbmonkey> in their pink shirts
<Kilos> kbmonkey, i gotta edge into late nights slowly
<Kilos> no they in white 
<gremble> blues != Bulls
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> the bulls have the pink on occasion
<gremble> If I recall correctly, the Blues are Australian
<Kilos> orkland blues
<Kilos> kiwis i think
<gremble> Oh yes sorry
<gremble> Aukland Blues from NZ
<Kilos> foreigners anyway
<gremble> Auckland*
<Kilos> ya them
<kbmonkey> I read the wrongs words today 
<Kilos> im getting like a yank spell as it sounds
<kbmonkey> and I cannot spell either. it must be Monday
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> second half i go watch
<gremble> Thank $DEITY it is friday :P
<Kilos> Maaz, watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<gremble> My day off, my two students for the day have cancelled
<gremble> I get to be sick in bed
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> eish sharks down to 14 with yellow card again
<Kilos> sigh
<ThatGraemeGuy> gremble: you get to play minetest all day
<ThatGraemeGuy> :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he hasnt joined yet
<Kilos> poor soul
<gremble> No. I am a minecraft griever. You don't want me on your server
<Kilos> oi!
<Kilos> we all nice peeps from helpmekaar
<gremble> Haha I am not saying that you arent nice, I am saying that I get bored and then I break things
<Kilos> haha
<kbmonkey> is that what griever means gremble ? Lool.
<Kilos> we can use bored peeps to do the deep mining, i get lost down there
<gremble> kbmonkey, a griever is a troll in mincraft. Somoene that goes around breaking things and wreaking havoc
<Kilos> and kbmonkey is a farmer/gardener
<Kilos> and water expert
<mazal> Gremble , how do one buy minecraft ? I see it isn't on steam
<gremble> No idea. Probably on the website
<gremble> My cousin had a subscription that I used
<mazal> Ag no , is it one of those yearly pay things ?
<Kilos> and the fly is a landscaper
<gremble> No
<gremble> I think you just buy the game
<mazal> Kilos, who build that castle on the island ?
<mazal> That's quite good
<Kilos> hmm... didnt see that yet
<Kilos> the fly has a castle somewhere
<Kilos> im still battling to build a house
<Kilos> garden boy converted our house into a greenhouse
<mazal> I must still find oom's house
<mazal> Only found Barry's
<Kilos> it hjas a massive staircase right next to it
<mazal> I saw that staircase / tower
<Kilos> behind it is the basic house
<Kilos> building a staircase to heaven
<ThatGraemeGuy> I need to find myself a spot and build a house
<ThatGraemeGuy> got caught up mining a crapload of mese
<ThatGraemeGuy> and iron, copper, gold, coal
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> just so tedious to get back up again
<mazal> I haven't found anything other than desert rock so far
<mazal> But I don't do much digging
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe i should build an underground lair with a network of tunnels and traps
<Kilos> mazal, all the good stuff is underground
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: the good stuff is DEEP underground
<mazal> It's easy to get lost there
<ThatGraemeGuy> don't start on a hill, get to water level and then dig down
<Kilos> ya
<ThatGraemeGuy> and away from the water unless you want to drown ;)
<mazal> Once yesterday found ThatGraemeGuy by mistake , he wacked the crap out of me with his pickaxe , almost died :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-o
<Kilos> and mark your path all the way with torches
<ThatGraemeGuy> when was that? i didn't even notice
<ThatGraemeGuy> sorry!
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> habit
<mazal> You went right through me. It was when I asked if you need help getting out
<ThatGraemeGuy> wesley and i carved out a bunch of underground chambers last night
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm still down there actually
<ThatGraemeGuy> hope nobody flooded that underground maze
<Kilos> i got lost twice trying to get down there
<ThatGraemeGuy> i was on a mission
<Kilos> i did by mining up into the water
<Kilos> but kb fixed it
<Kilos> he is the water expert
<ThatGraemeGuy> i did that, and just quickly turned 90 degrees right and kept going up
<Kilos> space swims you up
<Kilos> mazal, when youre health is down eat stuff to recover
<mazal> I figured that out quickly Kilos 
<mazal> But all I can find is apples
<mazal> I have wheat seed , but no idea how to plant them and make bread
<gremble> When you are alone in the dark, run to the Green things, They will protect you
<Kilos> find wheat seeds and plant them and make bread
<mazal> It doesn't want to plant
<mazal> I tried in dirt , sand and grass
<gremble> You have to get a hoe to prepare the soil
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://wiki.minetest.net/Bread
<Kilos> make a strip of water then make a hoe then plant
<Kilos> you gotta plant around a patch of water
<Kilos> no hosepipes there
<mazal> How do you make water ?
<mazal> So I need a hoe , use that on dirt , then I can plant the wheat seed ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: don't listen to gremble, he's talking about minecraft, not minetest
<Kilos> you mine water same as other stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> see the wiki link i pasted above
<mazal> That's what the wiki say ThatGraemeGuy 
<mazal> If I read it correct
<mazal> Wheat is planted on soil or wet soil. You get soil by using a hoe on dirt
<ThatGraemeGuy> ooooh ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> sorry, i didn't see the part about the planting
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'll just keep on mining :)
<Kilos> we need to make a big central veggie garden
<ThatGraemeGuy> and build a massive underground city
<Kilos> then we share resources in chests
<Kilos> also we need walls around where peeps start mning so i dont fall in
<gremble> It is not the same?
<Kilos> with gates
<gremble> mincraft and minetest that is
<ThatGraemeGuy> minecraft is way bigger
<ThatGraemeGuy> types of items, etc
<Kilos> but minetest is free
<gremble> Ah ok
<Kilos> and in the repos
<gremble> I will stop pretending that I know things then 
<gremble> xD
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yay the sharks are victorious
<Kilos> now to check data before going to minetest
<mazal> The wiki is stupid
<mazal> At the tools crafting section it doesn't even show hoe
<mazal> When searching for hoe , no results
<mazal> when searching soil , no results
<Kilos> its like a pick but leave out top right stone or whatever
<ThatGraemeGuy> Wet Soil is created from Soil when a Water is no further away than two node lenghs from it
<Kilos> and add one in centre left
<ThatGraemeGuy> nothing about a hoe
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://wiki.minetest.net/Hoe
<gremble> CHeers fella's I am going to make some desk space to run through physics questions
<mazal> Yay my wheat is planted
<mazal> Don't steel it !! That was hard work :P
<kbmonkey> ha ha
<kbmonkey> I saw you stole my sign from the greenhouse mazal ;)
<kbmonkey> it seems as if our minetest world does not have a Jungle biome
<kbmonkey> I was hoping to grow some cotton
<Kilos> write an addon
<kbmonkey> there is one already it needs to be turned on
<Kilos> tune the fly
<Kilos> oi! kbmonkey how do i make water fill my trench?
<Kilos> it looks like blue flowers the way i did it
<Kilos> mazal, you just done it tell me how please
<ThatGraemeGuy> don't you just put it in there and it flows infinitely?
<kbmonkey> Kilos, sorry I dont understand
<kbmonkey> i used a bucket to carry water into a hole
<kbmonkey> if a node has at least 2 water sources touching it, it also becomes a water source
<kbmonkey> Kilos, you building a gator moat around your house?
<Kilos> oh my i mined some and then right clicked it into the trench
<Kilos> no man im making more garden
<Kilos> need lotsa bread with all the falling down i do
<kbmonkey> Kilos, 's bakery
<kbmonkey> have a bucket?
<Kilos> ya somewhere
<kbmonkey> left click the bucket in the middle block of water
<Kilos> never knew what to do with them
<kbmonkey> right click  the bucket to pour it into a hole
<Kilos> cool ty my monkey
<kbmonkey> but if you get it wrong you will flood your garden. so practice somewhere tlese
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> so what does one then do with the mined water
<Kilos> its in my repos
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> whew 3 steel ingots to make a bucket
<Kilos> holy moly
<Kilos> i had 2 sometime but dunno where i put them
<Kilos> invent plastic for buckets it lighter to carry and cheaper
<ThatGraemeGuy> good luck carrying lava in your plastic bucket
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> aw i died again
<Kilos> how do you climb down a ladder
<Kilos> was putting ladder on ThatGraemeGuy s tower to go put a light up top and ran outa ladder then fell when trying to go down
 * Kilos cries
<ThatGraemeGuy> press use button apparently
<ThatGraemeGuy> left-click isn't it?
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> then i respawn miles away
<Kilos> kilos too
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> eeek that dont work
<Kilos> now im half way up again
<Kilos> mobilemonkey, how do you go down a ladder
<mobilemonkey> Hello. Ook ook.
<mobilemonkey> Shift descends a ladder
<Kilos> no man it keeps going up
<Kilos> superfly, how does one descend a ladder please
<Kilos> shift keeps taking me up
<Kilos> we need air bags to fall onto
<mobilemonkey> Did you cgange your key settings? Shift is down by default. Go into settigs from the main page and double check
<mobilemonkey> Oh and i find tab is a much better inventory key than i
<Kilos> i changed nothing but shift has always been up by me
<Kilos> what do you do to go up
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<mobilemonkey> Spacebar jumps, goes up on ladders and swims up
<mobilemonkey> Shift swims down, walks slow and goes down ladders
<Vince-0> Haai
<Kilos> aw mine dont go down
<mobilemonkey> Funny that your shift does the inverse, kilos. Does it also make you jump?
<Kilos> yes i jump up steps and swim up with space
<mobilemonkey> And shift?
<Kilos> oh my
<mobilemonkey> Does it also jump?
<Kilos> sorry im missing spacebar
<Kilos> im using space not shift
 * Kilos kicks me butt
<mobilemonkey> Missing? Did somebody steal it off your keyboard?
<Kilos> no man missing when i read
 * mobilemonkey throws bananas at kilos
<mobilemonkey> Ha ha you are the monkey today, sir
<Kilos> always
<Kilos> i look but i dont see
<Kilos> hense my email addy
<mobilemonkey> Dont see the forest for the trees?
<mobilemonkey> Heehee
<Kilos> w0000t ty ty
<ThatGraemeGuy> man i am still deep
<ThatGraemeGuy> everytime i think i am close i see more coal, iron and copper
<ThatGraemeGuy> and i carve out a big hole mining it all
<mobilemonkey> Keep on going graeme you might find the balrog!
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: have you hit lava yet?
<ThatGraemeGuy> i gave up trying
<ThatGraemeGuy> so tedious to get back up as it is
<superfly> I should show you my house :-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> where is it?
<ThatGraemeGuy> i just surfaced, yay
<superfly> I'll show you quickly
<ThatGraemeGuy> you fell asleep
<ThatGraemeGuy> :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> gtg, will check another time
<ThatGraemeGuy> have to do some of this work stuff
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: no, my boss asked me for a demo of some stuff I worked on this morning ;-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> should've shown him the house rather :=p
<mazal> kbmonkey, I didn't take your sign ?
<mazal> Cheers guys
<ThatGraemeGuy> been harvesting apples
<superfly> they're useful for when you lose health
<superfly> btw, ThatGraemeGuy, I'm standing at the top entrance to my house
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, but i got like 60
<ThatGraemeGuy> going to drop them in the chest
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can only eat so many
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'll come look for you 
<Kilos> hmm... internet a bit sick
<Kilos> i go eat
<theblazehen> Yay!
<theblazehen> Hi All!
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos !
<theblazehen> Hi Maaz !
<theblazehen> Maaz coffee plese
<Maaz> theblazehen: Huh?
<theblazehen> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> theblazehen: There isn't a pot on
<theblazehen> Maaz pot on
<Maaz> theblazehen: Huh?
<theblazehen> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<superfly> hi theblazehen
<theblazehen> hi superfly 
<theblazehen> Fuck
<theblazehen> Can anyone recommend a good way to recover data from ext4?
<theblazehen> nevermind, found backup
<superfly> photorec?
<theblazehen> ah yes, photorec is good
<theblazehen> Luckily I don't need it anymore :D
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for theblazehen!
<theblazehen> Found BTC wallet in old backup
<theblazehen> Now I need to get pulseaudio running over the network :(
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<superfly> I need to get my BTC wallet off my old PC
<Kilos> theblazehen, testdisk foremost and scalpel will recover just about everything
<theblazehen> Kilos: yeah, I got a backup. ty
<theblazehen> superfly: How much you got on there? I'd make a paper wallet ASAP if it's a large amount..
<superfly> I can't remember, it wasn't a huge amount
<superfly> probably worth no more than a few dollars
<theblazehen> ah, kk
<JabberwockyA19> pulseaduio over network, not ayoba
<theblazehen> JabberwockyA19: ya, I know
<superfly> pulseaudio is a solution looking for a problem
<theblazehen> superfly: True. But only way I know of getting audio over the network
<Trixar_za> There's also some ext undelete programs - it uses journaling to recover files from the lost+found directory
<Trixar_za> It's pretty effective, but you will lose directory structure
<Kilos> superfly, you gonna come look at the lava flow?
<Kilos> very quick via ladders
<superfly> Kilos: I can pop in briefly
<Kilos> next to my staircase youll find a hole with a ladder in
<Kilos> when that stops there is another ladder
<kbmonkey> Kilos, that is one long drop it is amazing
<Kilos> haha and so fast
<kbmonkey> ping
<theblazehen> PONG
<theblazehen> Maaz: SYN
<Maaz> theblazehen: Excuse me?
<theblazehen> While : 
<theblazehen> do
<theblazehen> echo SYN
<theblazehen> done
<kbmonkey> lol theblazehen :)
 * theblazehen goes to sleep
<kbmonkey> how is everyone's mining going?
<Kilos> goo
<Kilos> good too
 * Kilos got gold but no mese yet
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Kilos> night peeps. im lost underground. see youall tomorrow. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-05-24
<Kilos> hmm... jabber not found
<Kilos> good morning all
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hows theblazehen today?
<theblazehen> ok and you Kilos ?
<Kilos> good ty, just cold
<theblazehen> yeah. /me is in a room with 9 graphics cards, running at full speed, so not cold
<theblazehen> Kinda hot actually
<Kilos> lovely
<Kilos> give me another link to a pic of that setup again please, but as llight as possible
<theblazehen> kk. Gimme a sec
<Kilos> no rush
<theblazehen> Picture don't wanna upload
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> next month is fine too, i want to show ian
<theblazehen> Ian?
<Kilos> my son
<theblazehen> ah
 * theblazehen goes take a shit. back in a few minutes
<Kilos> doesnt get here much, working his behind off
<Kilos> Wolfeyes
<Kilos> make sure the right one comes back
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> back
<Kilos> the right one came back?
<theblazehen> ?
<Kilos> lol teasing man
<theblazehen> ah
<Kilos> always safer to say going to the toilet
<theblazehen> ya
<Kilos> do peeps still call the toilet the jazz
<Kilos> im way out of touch
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<Kilos> have you joined our mailing list?
<Kilos> peeps like me often need linux help there
<theblazehen> Kilos: yep
<theblazehen> well some people
<Kilos> yay
<theblazehen> Actually just my grandpa that I know of
<Kilos> hows the studies going
<Kilos> hahaha is he old
<theblazehen> Going ok, going to regionals for science expo
<theblazehen> ya he is kinda
<Kilos> rofl what does that mean
<theblazehen> Got presentation to 10 judges and 30 parents on wednesday :/
<theblazehen> Taking project to provincial level science expo
<Kilos> when you 18 or less even 40 is old kinda
<theblazehen> ah. 50's
<Kilos> that sounds good, give it your all hey and good luck
<theblazehen> yeah, thanks :)
 * theblazehen has a windows VM going again :(
<kbmonkey> morning
<theblazehen> Had to download 8.1 overnight
<theblazehen> hey kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hi theblazehen and Kilos 
<Kilos> hi kdim in deep man
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> kbmonkey, 
<theblazehen> Gotta keep presentation under 5 minutes :/
<theblazehen> When I presented to class it took 30 minutes :D
<Kilos> there was an earthquake while i was down deep
<kbmonkey> oh dear!
<Kilos> oh my theblazehen how you gonna zip it so much
<theblazehen> Take out lots of info :(
<Kilos> all my well market paths are gone
<theblazehen> Presentation WAS 21 slides
<kbmonkey> hey that is pretty cool about the science expo! congrats :)
<kbmonkey> what is your presentation on if I can ask, theblazehen ?
<Kilos> and no torches and dug crooked and then straight up and managed to make some torches, then built under me to go where i had dug up and it built too fast so i kinda squeezed in somewhere with nothing working
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: Thanks :) Using cryptocurrencies to pay for routing in mesh networks
<kbmonkey> In my day we never had computers in expos :(
<Kilos> theblazehen, is our crypto currency king
<kbmonkey> I would never have thunk your topic could extend to PC technology, but I guess it is science! :D
<theblazehen> hehe yeah :)
<kbmonkey> that is amazing
<theblazehen> Once I have it cleaned up I'll post a pdf of the slides for review?
<Kilos> lol thats so funny to hear such a youngster say in my day
<kbmonkey> what do you require the windows OS for theblazehen ?
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: Pwerpoint...
<theblazehen> Powerpoint*
<kbmonkey> I'd love to see your presentation. I am very interested in cryptography
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: Sure. Wanna see the long version so long?
<kbmonkey> can I view it if I do not have opwerpoint?
<kbmonkey> Powerpoint*
<theblazehen> yeah, I'll just save as pdf
<Kilos> even i want it please as soon as i got more data
<kbmonkey> oh yes silly me. cool! 
<Kilos> kbmonkey, work out how to use less data with the game, i use 97m yesterday
<kbmonkey> sjoe
<kbmonkey> take it slow 
<Kilos> dunno if thats just the game or using browser to see how to make things all the time
<kbmonkey> I think it uses more if you explore more. loads more terrain.
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: www.filedropper.com/showdownload.php/scienceexpopresentation_1
<Kilos> aha
<theblazehen> Kilos: Only a few KB
<Kilos> theblazehen, size?
<Kilos> cool
 * theblazehen gets more coffee
<Kilos> where is the download button
<kbmonkey> ^ what Kilos said xD
<theblazehen> http://www.filedropper.com/scienceexpopresentation_1 *
<theblazehen> sorry
<Kilos> kbmonkey, so please tell me when you have time to dig me out
<Kilos> then ill go there so you can find me
<Kilos> eish now its by another window 
<Kilos> WS02
<theblazehen> Kilos: ?
<Kilos> http://wso2.com/products/identity-server/?gclid=CNOKjb6JxL4CFcbKtAodDjYABg
<Kilos> i ticked download and it went there
<Kilos> no good i download the binary
<kbmonkey> um no kilos I think you got misled by a pop ad xD
<kbmonkey> adblock stopped mine, downloaded pdf fine
<Kilos> oh
<kbmonkey> theblazehen, you should look at spiderOak
<Kilos> cool ty got it
<Kilos> i hate the net and all the sneaked in stuff that mislead the uneducated
<kbmonkey> that is what happens when you let business men onto the net Kilos 
<kbmonkey> if it were just us geeks you would never have popups, ads or even a teeny-bopper video
<theblazehen> ty kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> https://spideroak.com/
<theblazehen> got it
<theblazehen> ah yes. I'm gonna set up owncloud so..
<kbmonkey> cool
<Kilos> whats that link for kbmonkey 
<theblazehen> Kilos: file storage
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> i gotta scrape till month end
<kbmonkey> like dropbox with client-side encryption
<kbmonkey> i.i. data on server is stored encrypted without knowledge of your key
<Kilos> ah 
<Kilos> i only dropbox stuff anyone can see and use
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: Heard of maidsafe and storj ?
<kbmonkey> not theblazehen 
<theblazehen> wPretty intersting, I'd recommend checking them out
<kbmonkey> thanks :)
<theblazehen> FML.. Ctrl-w doesn't delete words in IE :(
<Kilos> whew ie always sucked
<kbmonkey> Kilos, superfly I found out minetest has jungle biomes and abaondoned mines built-in, but are disabled by default for new maps. I found this great fishing mod, but it relies on jungles for the cotton seeds to make string :(
<kbmonkey> Kilos, youwould love the mines, it makes tunnels for you to discover, some with treasure. lol.
<Kilos> i actually got an email few weeks or month back saying ms anounced that ie has had a serious security flaw in it since xp
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we gotta ask the fly to addon these things
<Kilos> and the tar roads
<Kilos> hey kbmonkey didnt you see the earth quake last night
<theblazehen> yeah, but have to use IE to download firefox...
<Kilos> moved everything up and down about same as jumping 2 blocks and lasted maybe 30 secs
<Kilos> oh kbmonkey you enable these things yourself, not the server boss?
<kbmonkey> on single games kilos
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> when i get there ill ask you how ok?
<Kilos> im too worried about being locked in atm
<Kilos> wore out a mese pick and three steel picks trying to get out
<Kilos> now no more mese. so wanna try go down the ladders from the top and see where things broke
<Kilos> also the lava level rose
<Kilos> no wonder miners fear cave ins and quakes. was bad enough from this end even
<kbmonkey> no I did not notice any earth quake
<kbmonkey> are you stuck and seeing black?
<Kilos> yip i think i built under me till i nearly got squashed on the next blocks above
<Kilos> im not there now yet, you gotta tell me when you can come down
<Kilos> i have ladders so you can come straight down 2 blocks wide
<Kilos> as things stand i wont even be able to recover bones if i die there
<Kilos> i think i mined in the dark for about 30 mins
<kbmonkey> gravel is loose, it falls down. perhaps some gravel fell on your head and that is why you cant see anything
<kbmonkey> put a torch up?
<Kilos> cant do anything 
<kbmonkey> I go make coffee...
<Kilos> k i have here
<kbmonkey> then I come find you
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> lemme know so i go online ok kbmonkey 
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee asseblief
<Maaz> kbmonkey: What?
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> kbmonkey, you ready?
<kbmonkey> yup I am grabbing my tools
<Kilos> hmm... i can see again but still underground with no picks
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey!
<kbmonkey> Maaz, thanks!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Okay :-)
<kbmonkey> Kilos, I also found a compass mod. it points to location (0,0,0) world center.
<kbmonkey> but if you have the bed mod it points to the last bed you slept in
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i need them things
<theblazehen> Down to 16 slides on presentation!
<theblazehen> :(
<theblazehen>  ~  echo "16/5" | bc
<theblazehen> 3
<theblazehen> 3 slides per minute.. I can deal with that
<Private_User> good morning all
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hey Kilos
<theblazehen> Hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hey theblazehen
<gremble> hey Kilos I havent joined any mailing lists, not even sure how to go about it :P
<Kilos> MList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ
<gremble> Subscribed 
<mazal> Morning everyone
<mazal> Oom Kilos hier ?
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Lo oom , net so bietjie terugvoer
<mazal> Ek het vanmore weer probeer connect met Win en toe werk hy reg
<mazal> Lyk my die probleem was met my inet noudie aand wat nie die graphics kon dl nie
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> wel solank dit van jou kant af is is als herstel baar
<mazal> Vandag het hy sharp gewerk. Gisteraand toe sien ek my downloads loop maar teen 20k , in plaas van 400k. Toe kom ek agter dis my ISP wat my so bad shape. Toe kanseleer ek uncapped en gaan terug capped toe. Toe is my DL spoed reg en minetest ook sommer reg
<gremble> mazal, watter ISP gebruik jy?
<mazal> Web africa , horrible uncapped. Sal dit nooit weer gebruik nie. Lyn werk maar teen 5% spoed
<Kilos> bly jy het dit reg gekry mazal 
<gremble> Uncapped by meeste is n pyn.  Afrihost het vir ons goeie lyn gehad onder 50GB capped, maar hulle betalings regulasies is onvergewend. So nou sukkel ek maar met mweb uncapped haha
<Kilos> my 8ta is lekker met als maar net die prys is nie reg vir my nie. sal like om 5g te kry vir R150
<Kilos> die uncapped goed is als te duur vir my
<mazal> uncapped is useless oom , jy mis niks
<Kilos> sal bly wees met 5g n maand
<Kilos> daai game vreet 100m n dag
<theblazehen> Kilos: For a fun game that doesn't use internet check out nethack or dwarf fortress
<theblazehen> Bit of a learning curve though
<Kilos> haha for me everything is a learning curve but i love minetest especially when i need help getting outa holes
<Kilos> i just gotta find a way to download the tutorial and how to pages so i dont need to run browser as well
<theblazehen> wget -r --level=3
<Kilos> i can remember all the recipes so haveto keep referencing there
<mazal> Print hulle na pdf toe oom
<Kilos> ek moet leer hoe
<mazal> Is wat ek altyd doen met manuals. 
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> Elke een wat jy nodig het , terwyl hy oop is , kies print , print to file , gee naam en waar hy moet save en click print
<mazal> Baie maklik
<Kilos> dankie
<mazal> Is die ding wat ek die meeste mis as ek by die huis is , win kan dit nie doen nie
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> hi psychicist, Kilos, maz
<charl_> oh he's gone :)
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<psychicist> hi charl_ 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<charl_> how's it going?
<psychicist> we are here and not here at the same time :)
<psychicist> I'm doing well, thanks
<Kilos> lol
<psychicist> relaxing a bit at home
<Kilos> cool
<psychicist> and you?
<psychicist> yeah
<Kilos> relaxing a bit at home
<Kilos> haha
<psychicist> haha
<psychicist> I need to do some household chores before I won't have time again
<Kilos> np
<psychicist> because next week and the week after I will be travelling again
<charl_> yeah i will be traveling to leiden tomorrow for japanmarkt
<psychicist> oh, I just mean that that's the reason why I'm staying at home this weekend
<charl_> i also need to sort my apartment out
<psychicist> that's nice, you don't have things like that here in poland
<charl_> i am looking forward
<charl_> also to traveling
<charl_> i have been stuck here where i live now for too long :)
<psychicist> :D
<psychicist> I've been travelling all the time ever since I arrived in Poland
<psychicist> it's refreshing in a way that everything is so cheap over here
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<theblazehen> hey charl_ 
<charl_> i bought a bunch of tickets now for 13 euro each, which for NL terms is quite cheap
<charl_> can travel anywhere in the country with those
<charl_> hi theblazehen 
<charl_> i want to use this summer to go to germany too
<psychicist> yeah
<charl_> in germany the tickets are also really cheap
<psychicist> I can go to germany from here, but just the eastern part
<psychicist> unless I decide to fly, but I usually lack the time for such trips
<charl_> yeah
<charl_> i also usually don't travel too far away
<charl_> go in the morning and come back in the evening type of thing, sleep in my own bed
<charl_> otherwise it's the hassle (and cost) of booking hotels etc too
<charl_> although i find that hotels in germany are generally very decently priced
<psychicist> I made a trip to Norway recently, which was quite fun
<charl_> unless you plan on going to munich during oktoberfest of course :)
<psychicist> :D
<charl_> i heard good things about norway, except that you must not speak german there :)
<psychicist> I may not have a contract by that time, so who knows :)
<charl_> apparently they have "thing" with the germans
<psychicist> I am actually learning norwegian and dutch is pretty close of course
<charl_> i always thought the scandinavian languages are somewhat strange but norwegian indeed is not so strange
<charl_> *by strange i mean different
<theblazehen> When your X server randomly crashes...
<psychicist> I was in denmark two years ago, the written version of words resembled dutch quite a bit but the spoken version not really
<charl_> lol
<charl_> interesting that
<Kilos> ohi superfly tell me please i see in synaptic there are a few more packages like mod-moreores and mod-moreblock is that for the server or will it change things here too?
<Kilos> and mod=pipeworks
<Kilos> mod-pipeworks
<superfly> Kilos: not on your machine
<superfly> but I can install them
<superfly> I'll need to restart the server though
<Kilos> is there anything else on the server that will be disturbed by a reboot?can you tell me what you are running there as the server?
<Kilos> i am thinking of installing server here again and then we all can play via wifi i think otherwise ill have to get eth cabling made
<Kilos> oh superfly and did you see the earthquake there last night
<superfly> Kilos: you said so
<Kilos> i nearly died next to the lava
<superfly> I didn't notice it though
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> superfly, is there a way to take tools from the game im playing singleplayer to your side
<Kilos> i got lotsa mese here hehe
<superfly> Kilos: no
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> ai! power went again. some drunk hit a pole or something
<kbmonkey> good evening
<kbmonkey> eish Kilos how is your power situation
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> back again ty
<kbmonkey> yes back again and guess what I am doing lol
<Kilos> you wanna come build long drops
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> I played the fishing mod it is actually really nice
<Kilos> cool the fly said he can install the extras for us but then he gotta reboot server
<Kilos> work out how one can get the game more data thrifty online man
<Kilos> whats the good of me knowing clever geeks and they cant do that
<Kilos> i found what happened with the earthquake. washed away all the paths i built around corners so now im going through the rock rather
<kbmonkey> reboot? did he not mean regenerate the map?
<Kilos> he said reboot server
<kbmonkey> ah yes restart the game service, not the OS
<Kilos> but its all the same to me
<Kilos> reboot is reboot
<kbmonkey> you windows folk, pfft :P
 * kbmonkey winks
<Kilos> oh i found out more, the major mese dposits are from level 256 and down hehe
<kbmonkey> aaah clever
<kbmonkey> you should try stay in one place to see if data usage is teh same
<Kilos> the forst lots are at level 64
<kbmonkey> oh let me install that tool
<kbmonkey> vnstat
<Kilos> no man i wanna see where the good stuff is and finish my mining career then go make beds
<kbmonkey> lolol
<Kilos> vnstat says i used more than i actually did
<kbmonkey> no it reports the data flow between your pc and modem. not between the modem and your provider. so technically it is accurate, but not ideal
<kbmonkey> I am more interested in the average speed, and the difference between reports
<kbmonkey> simply: when do I use more?
<Kilos> slow methinks
<Kilos> wait i fetch
<Kilos> not much info there
<Kilos>  yesterday    173.50 MiB |  107.79 MiB |  281.29 MiB |   26.67 kbit/s
<kbmonkey> you use iftop that is good too
<Kilos>          today     40.17 MiB |   41.99 MiB |   82.16 MiB |    9.87 kbit/s
<Kilos> i like iftop first thing i start after booting
<kbmonkey> good idea!
<kbmonkey> going straight down is fast so I carry minimal things in case I fall.
<Kilos> superfly, did you build that long bridge?
<Kilos> road thing
<superfly> Kilos: yes
<superfly> they connect all the towers together
<Kilos> ty very much ill pay you in mese
<Kilos> wonderful
<Kilos> you the man
<superfly> I died... the lava got me
<superfly> I was trying to hold back the lava in one of the caverns Kilos built, but ended up making it almost flood the entire room. I had to go back down and block the opening off completely
<Kilos> oops sorry
<Kilos> i didnt go near the lava today i went above it
<Kilos> underground funny things happen like my earthquake last night
<kbmonkey> ouch lava sounds hot. I want to see!
<kbmonkey> superfly, this is the one I was trying out. I dont know what do you think. https://forum.minetest.net/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=6480
<kbmonkey> oh hello gremble 
<gremble> Hello kbmonkey 
<captine> eve all
<Kilos> hi capnight all i go crash
<Kilos> ai!
#ubuntu-za 2014-05-25
<Kilos> hi theblazehen and others
<theblazehen> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> http://gaming.stackexchange.com/questions/29516/finding-my-house-in-minecraft
<Kilos> hi wes
<kbmonkey> hello
<Kilos> ai! kbmonkey captine 
<kbmonkey> thanks Kilos I go look :)
<Kilos> i dunno how to get them things and make them work here i just have lotsa packages i dunno what to do with
<Kilos> http://mesecons.net/
<kbmonkey> I saw mesecons one
<Kilos> i wanna go down and find all my bones and tools but need a compass because i get very lost if path not well marked
<kbmonkey> Kilos, that link is for minecraft, not minetest. sorry bru
<kbmonkey> we can craft a compass but the fly needs to add code to the server and restart it
<kbmonkey> hit F5 and note down your coordinates. you can find your way back with those
<Kilos> https://forum.minetest.net/viewtopic.php?id=628
<kbmonkey> they show on the second line of output as 3 values: (n, n n)
<kbmonkey> ah you batle to read the white ok
<kbmonkey> shame man. I think the irrlicht engine is having issues with your graphics. sounds like your gamma is doo dark
<Kilos> i lightened gamma or i cant see at night
<Kilos> made its settings higher
<Kilos> and contrast lower
<Kilos> otherwise i stand still at night
<kbmonkey> no I mean the game has gamma too
<kbmonkey> wonder if it a problem with openGL
<Kilos> oh ya iftop runs continuously when minetest open even if you stand still
<kbmonkey> can you take screenshot pls? you can resize it smaller if you like.
<Kilos> sec
<Kilos> http://picpaste.com/upload.php
<Kilos> forgive the messy desktop
<Kilos> also how do i make game window bigger
<Kilos> but not full screen so i lose my launcher
<Kilos> kbmonkey, ^^
<kbmonkey> Kilos, link pls
<kbmonkey> maximize the window?
<Kilos> ya dunno how to max it
<Kilos> http://picpaste.com/43-4tsuhhmQ.png
<Kilos> i forgot to look for the correct link
<Kilos> ai! domdonner
<Kilos> kbmonkey, ^^
<kbmonkey> ai where is your window borders?
<kbmonkey> unity tsk tsk tsk
<Kilos> i dunno if you need to see a nick mentioned alert
<kbmonkey> press escape to release the mouse pointer
<kbmonkey> press alt and right-drag the window larger
<kbmonkey> does that work?
<Kilos> nope
<kbmonkey> Kilos, your gamma seems perfect. is that what your monitor looks like?
<kbmonkey> just like mine
<Kilos> game windows moves around i dont get to grab border
<kbmonkey> how silly.
<kbmonkey> does unity not have a window menu?
<Kilos> ?
<kbmonkey> maximize buttons
<kbmonkey> thats why i say press escape to release the mouse pointer
<Kilos> ya but they dont show with this game
<kbmonkey> oh noes :(
<kbmonkey> hold super key + right drag
<Kilos> min/max works with everything but this game
<Kilos> yay that worked ty ty
<kbmonkey> yw!
<kbmonkey> glad that worked
 * Kilos even more glad. nice to have clever friends
<kbmonkey> did you get that mese pick Kilos ?
<Kilos> yes ty
<Kilos> i got lotsa mese in bones down last ladder i made
<Kilos> haha was watching your name move and press wrong key
<kbmonkey> Kilos, you digging deeper ?
<Kilos> nope kbmonkey im totally lost 
<kbmonkey> sjo but we get lost quickly. thats what the mese pick axe does man
<Kilos> do you move so co-ords get back to 0 to get where you started
<kbmonkey> no 0 is world center. you need to write down coords you want to remember
<kbmonkey> 0 is close to the spawn point though I think
<Kilos> ai!too late for that now
<kbmonkey> ya ya I told you to write them down
<Kilos> kbmonkey, do you know where that lava was and which way it was flowing in relation to my mine entrance
<kbmonkey> it was where that chest and furnace is deep underground
<Kilos> then ill dig up and go start digging down again from where i think i was going deep
<kbmonkey> go down the stairs there you see large patches of black obidian stone. that was the lava
<kbmonkey> no man you get lost again
<Kilos> sigh i cant get back to the furnace man
<kbmonkey> just take your stairs all the way down, furnace at the bottom of stairs
<Kilos> im way away from any stairs
<kbmonkey> why?
<Kilos> was following torches
<Kilos> now no idea where i am or how to get back
<kbmonkey> lol. expect to get lost under there it is a mze!
<kbmonkey> maze
<Kilos> no idea which direction is which so just keep getting more lost
<Kilos> ive walked back and forth all of but keep ending in same dead ends
<Kilos> so started digging to where you were now even more lost
<Kilos> sigh
<kbmonkey> it is difficult navigating underground as there are no land marks
<kbmonkey> everything looks the same
<Kilos> ya
<kbmonkey> so I cant give you any directions. sorry :(
<Kilos> ill dig up if pick lasts
<kbmonkey> why you digging so deep?
<Kilos> looking for the shafts i sank very much deeper maybe another 40 ladders deeper
<Kilos> they are there and well lit with torches on both sides of tunnels
<Kilos> sjoe i forgot sheep wbb
<kbmonkey> oh dear. see this is what games do: they make us forget our sheep :(
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> why you plant so much grass everywhere what does one make with it
<kbmonkey> it grows itself
<Kilos> oh
<kbmonkey> https://spideroak.com/browse/share/keyboardmonkeypublic/publicmonkeyfiles/public/screenshots/
<theblazehen> Given infinite kbmonkey's...
<kbmonkey> and infinite keyboards
<theblazehen> true
<kbmonkey> ::operatorInfinity(monkeys, keyboards): return shakespeare
<theblazehen> What language is that? 
<theblazehen> Python with operators imported?
<kbmonkey> it is bananacode
<theblazehen> ah
<Kilos> finds nana mod for the game
<Kilos> we need some potassium
<theblazehen> K
<kbmonkey> already foundbanana trees kilos
<kbmonkey> in the more plants mod
<Kilos> yay
<theblazehen> Kilos: get it? Cause K = Potassium?
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> you loading slow today kilos?
<Kilos> ya dunno why
<Kilos> http://www.is.co.za/mediacentre/Press%20Releases/Pages/IS-partners-with-ATC.aspx
<Kilos> hi superfly what are the servers specs please. when we load slow is it our net connection or is it a slow server?
<kbmonkey> I time out :(
<Kilos> maybe its his old p2 server
<superfly> no, it's one of these (the 2GB model): https://www.linode.com/pricing
<Kilos> oh an online one
<kbmonkey> Kilos, are you still on your way down?
<Kilos> virtual thingie
<Kilos> nope im looking for trees to get wood for lotsa ladders
<kbmonkey> I got lots of wood here
<Kilos> ok im coming
<superfly> I'm wondering if maybe my server settings are too conservative, and the timeout should be set to longer
<kbmonkey> nah, this is the first time I received a timeout. 
<kbmonkey> usually the latency kills me though
<superfly> it usually says that you have timed out
<superfly> kbmonkey: what's the disconnect like on your side, do you get any sort of message?
<superfly> kbmonkey: maybe check the terminal output?
<kbmonkey> superfly, I saw a "peer has timed out" message
<kbmonkey> but Iit only happened twice so far. 
<Kilos> kbmonkey, come take me to long drops please
<Kilos> i lost again
<Kilos> im out 
<Kilos> same staircase mine i was in this morning
<Kilos> now its linked kinda to ladder down on other side of lava
 * theblazehen has switched to i3
<theblazehen> Not when I wanted to but..
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> very sick internet today
<theblaze1> Kilos: ya
<Kilos> im going down under again
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> who is this person who keeps dropping loose bricks all over the place. eish.
<Kilos> wow i dig my way out . look around a while then turn around and where i dug out is closed again
<Kilos> must be a windows server
<ThatGraemeGuy> game broken? can't seem to get in
<ThatGraemeGuy> stuck at "Item deifinitions..."
<Kilos> it seems very sick
<Kilos> funny things happening
<kbmonkey> not broken I think SA internet is having a bad day :P
<Kilos> loads very slow
<ThatGraemeGuy> ow, time to run a local one ;-)
<Kilos> ya but who gonna host it
<Kilos> this one been very slow at times but i havent timedout today
<Squirm> hi
<kbmonkey> hello Squirm 
<superfly> should ask ThatGraemeGuy, I hear he knows of a place to host it locally :-P
<theblazehen> I'm not sure of the prices, but I like RSAweb
<theblazehen> Based off performance of their trial
<Kilos> eish my pc sicker
<superfly> kbmonkey: I'm seeing a lot of "Player wesley moved too fast; resetting position" in the logs
<Kilos> anyone got mese to swop for gold with me?
<Kilos> maybe better we go sleep and hope everything is better tomorrow
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-05-18
<Kilos> morning all
<Jacques_Stry> Morning
<Kilos> hi Jacques_Stry  
<Pathfinder> Jacques_Stry: Morning
<Kilos> hi Pathfinder  barrydk  
<barrydk> More Kilos and others
<mazal> Morning everyone
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi mazal  ThatGraemeGuy  
 * Jacques_Stry waves
 * ThatGraemeGuy drowns in the wave
<mazal> Sjoe this weekend was short :P
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> I need it over
<Kilos> wait 5 days and start again
<mazal> That's along wait
<Kilos> rest more next weekend
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<pieter2627> hi all
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<Kilos> Pathfinder  ask you question again, maybe today someone has an answer for you
<ThatGraemeGuy> <Pathfinder> [13:45:12] is there a php similar robust server like unicorn for ruby?
<ThatGraemeGuy> that question?
<Kilos> ya that was it ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> he's sleeping
<ThatGraemeGuy> or dead
<ThatGraemeGuy> hopefully sleeping
<Kilos> must be at work
<elacheche> <ThatGraemeGuy> <Pathfinder> [13:45:12] is there a php similar robust server like unicorn for ruby? → Apache OR nginx
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> hmm...
<Pathfinder> elacheche: I was thinking of a specific app server then I just use  NGINX as a reverse proxy
<Pathfinder> @all: I was swamped at work :(
<Pathfinder> ....Nginx only works well when serving static php pages..so you have to pair it with an app server or something like php5-fpm which I hate
<elacheche> Why don't use Apache Pathfinder 
<ThatGraemeGuy> FPM is it afaik
<ThatGraemeGuy> there's a web server of sorts but its not suited to production
<TinuvaMac> whats wrong with php-fpm?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ask the fly
<TinuvaMac> sometimes i dont understand why people dont like perfectly good software
<elacheche> +1 TinuvaMac :) ThatGraemeGuy wanna explain more your opinion?
<ThatGraemeGuy> what should I explain?
<ThatGraemeGuy> *confused*
<TinuvaMac> no its Pathfinder that needs to explain
<elacheche> Oups.. Sorry ThatGraemeGuy ;o
<elacheche> :p
<jrgns> why is fpm not suited to production?
<jrgns> oh, and hello all :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> that isn't what i said
<Kilos> hi jrgns  
<jrgns> ah, soz, reread that. FPM is a good option, yes
<Kilos> http://python.p2pu.org/
<Kilos> someone wanted to learn python
<ThatGraemeGuy> almost a year of minetesting and I finally got a nyancat and 3 rainbow blocks
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<mazal> Oi , my inet very unstable today :(
<Pathfinder> I wanna check something else that php-fpm out just for adventure
<Pathfinder> elacheche: I don't wanna use Apache coz we already have other applications running that utilise nginx and we haven't found a reason to replace it yet..I find it easier to work with than apache plus its lightweight and I am running on a kinda small vm
<Mopkop> Hello everyone!
<Kilos> hi Mopkop  
<mazal> Anybody else on Afrihost having issues today ?
<Mopkop> mazal: Nope, not here. At least I haven't encountered any yet...
<mazal> I keep lossing connection and it's ips disconnection everytime
<mazal> loosing* isp*
<mazal> If the router can be belived anyway
<Kilos> hmm... everything so ingewikkeld
<Mopkop> You can check your usage history on their client-zone According to mine I've been having a continuous conncection since 8 am this morning. So I am not experiencing the same problem.
<Mopkop> Oops.
<Mopkop> Kilos: How do I get Maaz to tell him that when he returns?
<Kilos> just say maaz tell mazal message
<Mopkop> Thank you :)
<Kilos> yw
<Mopkop> Maaz tell mazal: You can check your usage history on their client-zone. According to mine I've been having a continuous connection since 8 am this morning. So I am not experiencing the same problem.
<Maaz> Mopkop: I don't know who mazal: is. Say 'mazal: on freenode' and I'll take your word that mazal: exists
<Kilos> lol
<Mopkop> aai...
<Mopkop> Maaz tell mazal on freenode You can check your usage history on their client-zone. According to mine I've been having a continuous connection since 8 am this morning. So I am not experiencing the same problem
<Maaz> Mopkop: Okay, I'll tell mazal on freenode
<Kilos> say mazal on freenode
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> sometimes he recognises peeps
<Mopkop> Welcome back Pathfinder!
<Pathfinder> Mopkop: Bad connection :(
<Mopkop> Why is everyone having connection problems today?
<Kilos> not me
<Pathfinder> Mopkop: Was using some fucked up ISP before
<Kilos> mazal  say maaz hi
<Kilos> oh you got it in pm?
<magespawn> i stay online but very slow browsing
<stickyboy> https://mjanja.ch/2015/05/brck-in-violation-of-the-gpl
<stickyboy> Published my analysis of BRCK (Kenyan company) violation of the GPL.
<stickyboy> Get it while it's hot, before the sue me for slander.
<stickyboy> Or some other unrelated legal technicality.
<Mopkop> magespawn: I get that from time-to-time. So I think it might be Afrihost. This does not seem to happen to everyone all the time. I find some sites are still fast. Try bing.com, and see if it is faster.
<ThatGraemeGuy> magespawn: do you have another ISP account you can test with? determine if its Afrihost or exchange congestion
<ThatGraemeGuy> web africa will give you a 1GB free account which is good for that kind of testing
<ThatGraemeGuy> also is it capped or uncapped, the afrihost account?
<Mopkop> stickyboy: I think it is very important for embedded-systems to be accompanied with source-code. If you only have the binaries what is to stop the makers from including spyware or some other malware? There would be no way of noticing that. GPL was set up to prevent this. So I agree with you that these companies or communities should be sure to comply to every technicality of GPL.
<MaNI> if you have the source code how do you know the binaries were actually compiled using that code :)
<MaNI> would have to mandate something like gitian along with the source code for it to make a difference there
<Mopkop> MaNI: You can compile it yourself and compare. Assuming you have the same system, with the same compiler and linker, you should get the same binaries bit-for-bit. Of course they can just appeal to different systems as the reason for the difference in binaries, but with the source, at least you can compile it yourself and be sure there are no spyware. But I guess it all comes down to trust.
<MaNI> binaries can differ on the exact same machine two compiles in a row just because of time
<Mopkop> Oh, I didn't know that :P
<MaNI> you'd have to reproduce the exact same compiler flags, cpu and dependencies at a minimum (not an easy feat), not saying it can't be done but it's is not something that any random person can just go and do - something like gitian is an attempt at solving this problem
<MaNI> https://gitian.org/
<stickyboy> Mopkop: Thanks for the support.
<magespawn> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<magespawn> it is capped
<magespawn> i have tested another account,  think it is the adsl itself at the moment
<magespawn> home time later all
<Kilos> Rynomster  wb
<Kilos> whats with all the nicks
<Kilos> Mopkop  what are you doing?
<Mopkop> Playing games. Nothing useful to do today...
<Kilos> lol here is something useful to do
<Kilos> im trying to make google see/index our africa site quicker but dont understand half the stuff
<Mopkop> Ok I'll help. It's called SEO.
<Kilos> http://is.gd/nFK10c
<Mopkop> Let's see, there are a few things only the Fly can do...
<Kilos> oh you know, ive been rtfs till im blind
<Kilos> is this what fly must do https://www.xml-sitemaps.com
<Kilos> mapping
<Kilos> i dont know if i can map it to my account
<Mopkop> You see you need to create a webmasters account. To do this you need to confirm you are the owner by pasting some code on to the site, which only Fly can do. Nikola automatically creates a sitemap I believe.
<Mopkop> I think there are some other things we can do to get our site on their.
<Mopkop> Google only needs to find one website which links to our site to find it. So is the site linked on Wiki?
<Kilos> i have put it in my wiki oage i think
<Kilos> page
<Mopkop> In addition. Once we are up, everyone should type in "Ubuntu Africa" in google, scroll down till they find the site and click on it. This will help get it on top.
<Mopkop> Google analytics can help too.
<Mopkop> But Fly will have to do that too.
<Kilos> oh my
<Rynomster> hey Kilos, sorz been busy busy.. making android stuffs xD
<Kilos> np Rynomster  just say hi now and again
<Rynomster> hehe :) how are you?
<Mopkop> I found ubuntu-info at location 200 and something. So we are up, we just need some more SEO.
<Kilos> im good ty and you?
<Mopkop> This sometimes take months.
<Kilos> Mopkop  SEO
<Kilos> ?
<Rynomster> im good thanks :) just need to like work more and play less
<Rynomster> Search Engine Optimisation
<Kilos> lol
<Mopkop> Search Engine Optimization. It's to get your site higher on Google.
<Kilos> ya we need to do that thing
<Kilos> even ubuntu-za is on the second page of google stuff
<Mopkop> Only if you Google Ubuntu Africa. It's on the first page if you Google Ubuntu South Africa.
<Kilos> normal peeps wont think of ubuntu-info
<Mopkop> No, they will type Ubuntu Africa. But we need to go and click on ubuntu-africa.info so Google can put it up higher. It will also help if we link the Africa site from our ZA site.
<Kilos> Mopkop  how does one link it to the wiki
<Mopkop> Hmm, let's see. Where is the wiki page again?
<Kilos> i have a link to it here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos
<Kilos> under contributions
<Mopkop> It's already linked on that page.
<Mopkop> It seems like you just copy-paste the address. 
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i want to try get bing and yahoo to see it as well
<Mopkop> Oh that reminds me. I was supposed to update my wiki...
<Kilos> i have no idea how people are actually finding it at the momen
<Kilos> t
<Mopkop> Bing and yahoo works with the same principle. You need to be Superfly and then you can get a webmaster account from each search engine. But all modern search engine finds sites by "crawling" through other sites and following all the links.
<Mopkop> Are there people who have responded on the site?
<Kilos> yes quite a few
<Mopkop> Hmm. Maybe we should ask them how they found us.
<Kilos> one guy from germany said he went through everything about ubuntu and africa and found it
<Kilos> but i cant
<Kilos> he comes online nearly every day Benno-007 or something
<Mopkop> Hmm, let's see. Maybe he got it on the loco-list on wiki.
<Mopkop> That's where I found this channel.
<Kilos> ah
<Mopkop> Oh wait, we're not listed...
<Mopkop> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<Kilos> south africa ubuntu teams
<Mopkop> We should ask them to list the Africa team.
<Kilos> only 3 are verified
<Kilos> oh you mean the africa site
<Kilos> team
<Kilos> its not a loco, thats the prob
<Kilos> its the whole continent
<Mopkop> But we function as a Loco, or do I have that wrong?
<Kilos> i had long discussions trying to make it a super loco or something similar but they didnt want to bite
<Kilos> za does but the africa irc channel and site dont actually
<Mopkop> Oh, that's too bad. Because many countries only have a few active members. It would be nice if we can throw everyone together. 
<Mopkop> We should at least get listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Kilos> lemme go see
<Kilos> write a script that will keep google searching and finding ubuntu africa till its on top
<Mopkop> Lol, no you cannot do that. Google has safe-gaurds, otherwise everyone would do that. They actually only count one click per person per day, or something like that.
<Kilos> eish
<Mopkop> Anyway, I need to prepare for Church, We have a Pentecostal series this week, and I have to do the technical things like projector. See you later DV.
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> haha who made this https://sites.google.com/site/mileyssite/
<arnaudmez> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez  
<Kilos> what are you breaking
<arnaudmez> nothing 
<arnaudmez> busy building 
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> good
<arnaudmez> tell me please how much cost an Ubuntu training and how long does it take (on training center i mean)
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> arnaudmez  Ubuntu or Linux training?
<arnaudmez> Ubuntu first
<arnaudmez> Linux after
<Kilos> ubuntu you just install and get help here lol
<Kilos> you just need to know how to open a terminal and use commands you are advised to use and save them
<Kilos> i dont know if there is actual ubuntu training
<Kilos> hi SilverCode  
<superfly> Kilos: #1 way to get your site to the top of the page: make links to it from other sites <a href="http://ubuntu-africa.info/" title="Ubuntu Africa">Ubuntu Africa</a>
<Kilos> superfly  hi, do i use that whole thing?
<Kilos> <a href="http://ubuntu-africa.info/" title="Ubuntu Africa">Ubuntu Africa</a>
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<superfly> Kilos: that's the link.
<superfly> as in, the HTML for the link
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> inetpro  heres a nice easy job for you
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> elacheche  ^^
<Kilos> ty superfly  
<magespawn> learning html Kilos?
<Kilos> nono i tried that before. im just trying to get the africa sight to show when someone googles ubuntu africa
<magespawn> show where?
<Kilos> show in google searches
<magespawn> you will need more than the link for that
<Kilos> do you know what?
<Kilos> can i hand it to you?
<Kilos> i spent half the day reading about mapping and stuff
<Kilos> magespawn  ^^
<Kilos> sjoe 
<magespawn> are you just trying to get it to show up in the searches?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> from there peeps can decide, but if it doesnt show, how will anyone ever find it
<magespawn> that takes time, people linking to it, and for google to recognise it
<magespawn> i am sure superfly will have done what he can already
<Kilos> thats why i wanted to map it
<magespawn> i am not sure what you mean with that, map the site?
<Kilos> wiat
<Kilos> wait too
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> something here https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/dashboard?pli=1
<Kilos> but all i can map it too is my site, i see i made one in google in 2010
<Kilos> but i dont think i made it
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> https://sites.google.com/site/mileyssite/
<Kilos> why would i call me uncle kilos
<Kilos> i looked here too http://www.google.com/support/enterprise/static/gsa/docs/admin/70/gsa_doc_set/quick_start/quick_start_crawl.html
<magespaw1> back again
<Kilos> wb
<magespawn> Kilos: so you are trying to use google's webmaster tools for the ubuntu africa website?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> i was looking for stuff and came across that
<magespawn> do you have a webmaster account?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> isnt it just a google sign in thing
<magespawn> i think so, but it has been a long time since i used it
<Kilos> ya looks like im in there because it has a button add a site
<Kilos> but shows my blog and the google site someone made for me
<Kilos> i see nowhere to add another one
<Kilos> oh no it did then it wants to send some code to the site
<Kilos> then i see this http://is.gd/TSF1eq
<magespawn> yes you have to able to add the google tracking code
<Kilos> i think only fly can do that
<Kilos> its his site even though he calls it my site
<Kilos> all i did was watch them build it, everything i tried broke something
<magespawn> webmaster shows the stats for the site that the code is on
<Kilos> https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/35179
<Kilos> only fly can do that
<magespawn> webmaster helps you get more traffic to your site by showing you where you need to marget it, i think
<magespawn> i don't think it actually brings you traffic
<magespawn> i have to go up to my room now, i might lose connection again
<Kilos> all i want is it must show when peeps google ubuntu africa
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> guten abend
<Kilos> abend her inetpro  
<Kilos> ha that guy that was in port shepstone is esquire
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> my blog doesnt lie
<inetpro> who cares about esquire? oops... did I say that?
<Kilos> no man dodo
<inetpro> Kilos: who is he and why is he not here?
<Kilos> someone asked here if there were any contacts in sheppy and i couldnt remember who
<inetpro> oh
<inetpro> wb magespawn
<magespawn> ty
<Kilos> i have no idea where he disappeared to
<magespawn> walking around with a laptop is not too good for connection
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> magespawn: try driving with it, that's even worse
<magespawn> its okay if you stay connected to one tower
<inetpro> true
<inetpro> if you stay within magespawn
<Kilos> dont drive and play with cellphones or laptops
<inetpro> oops... if you stay within line of sight
<magespawn> i have to go, my battery is going flat
<magespawn> bbl, in a while
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> back
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<magespawn> so where were we?
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> thats too hard to understand magespawn  
<Kilos> better we forget it
<inetpro> where were you?
<magespawn> moving from admin office to hotel room via the bar
<inetpro> magespawn: no, I think Kilos was still on the SEO mode :-)
 * inetpro ducks
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im just gonna be a greeter bot and drinks lots of cyber coffee
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<inetpro> ai!
<magespawn> hmm
<magespawn> did my first iptables command today for a dd-wrt touter
<magespawn> router
<inetpro> magespawn: sounds like fun
<magespawn> basically to block facebook
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<magespawn> good night Kilos 
<magespawn> inetpro: people at work spending too much time on facebook and not working
<inetpro> blocking it only hides the real problem
<magespawn> as always, bandaid, rather than solving the problem
<inetpro> 10 reasons NOT to block social networking at work http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/10-things/10-reasons-not-to-block-social-networking-at-work/
<inetpro> but it's a tough problem to manage, I know
<inetpro> s/problem/challenge/
<inetpro> especially in this country of ours with our costly bandwidth
<magespawn> you know, i am not actually sure the reason for the block/ban, the peopledo not use that much data anyway
<inetpro> oh wow. that is odd
<inetpro> poor people
<inetpro> they must be thinking the world is still flat
<magespawn> hmm, not too sure, i am a mushroom
<inetpro> :-)
<Tonberry_> but how are they supposed to work if they spend all day on facebook? /s
<magespawn> i would argue that they need to police themselves and be responsible for their own work
<magespawn> if they fail in those duties, then you take them up on that rather
<inetpro> maybe they'll find out now that they don't need facebook if they want to waste a bit of time
<Tonberry_> It was meant as sarcasm
<magespawn> sorry, missed that
<magespawn> next it will be youtube, then what ever else people will find
<superfly> buzzfeed -_-
<magespawn> but a good exercise for me to get started on iptables
<inetpro> magespawn: how did you block it if I may ask?
<inetpro> because there are so many ways to bypass things if you know how
<Tonberry_> And then they will facebook on their phones.
<magespawn> i told iptables to drop all requests going from the local network to facebooks ip address
<Tonberry> all of them?
<inetpro> ai!
<magespawn> i was fishing for a way to make it work, the gui was not doing a thing, so i tried it on just one 
<magespawn> inetpro: ai?
<inetpro> magespawn: if only it was that easy
<inetpro> no way that facebook runs on one IP address, even if it looks like it for a moment
<Tonberry> they have a lot
<Tonberry> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11164672/list-of-ip-space-used-by-facebook
<magespawn> indeed, so i will have to find another way to do it, do not really wan to add all of them
<magespawn> can you do it by url?
<Tonberry> the second answer looks like it should be able to keep up with the ips changing if run every now and then
<Tonberry> you could break dns lookups for facebook domains
<Tonberry> and hope nobody uses another dns server
<magespawn> or run something like opendns or some sort of firewall
<Tonberry> wow thats a lot of IP addresses
<inetpro> Tonberry: that's an understatement
<inetpro> would be fun to see the impact of blocking it at JINX :-)
<magespawn> my bed is calling, good night all
<inetpro> good night magespawn
<kulelu88> Does anyone use an Android tablet here?
<melodie> I don't, but what about you ask your question?
<melodie> hi kulelu88 :)
<kulelu88> Hey melodie . I am trying to find out if some of the mid-priced android tablets have IR-blasters
<melodie> can you explain the word "IR-blasters" to me?
<kulelu88> basically, infra-red
<kulelu88> or infrared
<kulelu88> phones have them, seeing if tablets do as well
<Tonberry> you want to control a tv or do something else?
<kulelu88> yes Tonberry , correct
<superfly> inetpro: http://libreboard.com/
<Tonberry> my tablet/phablet thing has one but I have never seen it on any other android devices
<Tonberry> not that I have really been looking
<superfly> I have one on my G2, but I haven't seen one on a tablet to be honest 
<kulelu88> Tonberry: what phablet do you have?
<Tonberry> http://www.takealot.com/hisense-infinity-maxe-x1/PLID32769399
<kulelu88> shit, that's the expensive 1
<Tonberry> yeah, not really midrange anymore
<kulelu88> Tonberry: that pretty girl motivated you to buy it ehh
<inetpro> superfly: interesting
<Tonberry> no, more the hope of decent performance
<kulelu88> I'm looking for something in the 2-3grand range
<kulelu88> superfly: That solution was exactly what the guy was looking for :D 
<inetpro> kulelu88: no
<kulelu88> inetpro: ?
<inetpro> kulelu88: ah, you talking about something else?
<kulelu88> yeah
 * inetpro thought for a moment you were referring to http://libreboard.com/
<inetpro> sorry :-)
<kulelu88> don't stress mate
<inetpro> anyway, I'm off 
<inetpro> Maaz: watch them
<Maaz> oh inetpro I will watch them no problem, but you better be back soon!
<inetpro> good night
<superfly> kulelu88: that's why I'm here! 
<kulelu88> superfly: If I can solve problems like that with code, can I become a software developer?
<superfly> Yep
<kulelu88> Why do I still feel it is harder than that?
<superfly> kulelu88: we look for two things in a software developer: smart, and gets things done. 
<kulelu88> would you hire me? =D =D
<kulelu88> hypothetically :D
<superfly> My boss has a very good interviewing process to get rid of those who don't seem to exhibit those two 
<kulelu88> Google-fu questions?
<superfly> kulelu88: from what I know of you, possibly. I'd ask you to come in for an interview 
<kulelu88> ehh I did try in the past to find a startup gig in CPT, but nobody wanted me back then :(
<melodie> kulelu88 please, the words "gig" and CPT refer to what?
<superfly> kulelu88: well, there's nothing stopping you trying. Go full on the form on our site 
<superfly> *fill
<superfly> melodie: CPT is Cape Town 
<kulelu88> I'm committed currently superfly and I don't think I'm ready to jump ship soon
<kulelu88> gig = job 
<melodie> ok
<kulelu88> melodie: bring your french friends to ubuntu-za. We can cross-pollinate and support ubuntu-fr also
<melodie> kulelu88 I gladly invite you guys to #linuxvillage where both languages are encouraged. (not that there are many people talking right now, but you are still welcome)
<melodie> I don't do ubuntu-fr, they are too verbose
<melodie> and too strict too
<melodie> I go very rarely
<superfly> Night folks! 
<melodie> gn superfly 
<kulelu88> do you like us more? melodie :D
<kulelu88> gn
<melodie> on ubuntu-fr there are roughly two kinds of guys, the ones that are the maintainers and are in charge of order, and the ones that come for help and are pretty asking anything in any manner (nice, not nice, fast, not waiting for answers) and there is too much to read, too many people talking at the same time. 
<melodie> each time I was there to ask for a solution to a problem I found myself helping others and not having had one clue about my own issue
<melodie> once, ok, twice, ok, then it becomes kind of frustrating when the scheme repeats many times
<melodie> not that I don't like helping people
<melodie> I also want to meet with people who express different things
<kulelu88> melodie: for genuine problems, you must go ask in #ubuntu
<melodie> I need to check the word "genuine", but #ubuntu would be even worse :D
<melodie> authentic
<melodie> ok
<melodie> fortunately I know many more channels
<melodie> with people having specific knowledge who can be found there
<melodie> kulelu88 so do you have the clues you were looking for regarding this tablet connection mode?
<melodie> this one is tooo fun! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9wHzt6gBgI
<kulelu88> I am going to phone the companies tomorrow melodie 
<melodie> kulelu88 oh, ok.
<melodie> just a question, why have a computer, a tablet, a smartphone, when they could all be inside one and only machine?
<melodie> (hypothetically as it's not quite the case yet)
<kulelu88> The tablet and computer serve different purposes melodie . that is why I want a cheap tablet
<melodie> some want cheap computers
<melodie> what do you intend to use a tablet for?
<kulelu88> browsing, games and testing apps
<melodie> do you program for android os ?
<melodie> it seems like the big thing, hundreds of api and heard that 5000 more new ones coming next
<kulelu88> no, but I will soon :)
<melodie> oh great! are you going to learn by yourself?
#ubuntu-za 2015-05-19
<Kilos> morning all of ya and inetpro  
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Padroni> Morning all
<Kilos> hi Padroni  wb
<Padroni> ty
<Padroni> how are you doing?
<Kilos> apart from cold, good ty
<Kilos> your side?
<Padroni> bit of a flu
<Padroni> otherwise fine
<Kilos> ai!
<Padroni> when last was DarkSurferZA here?
<Kilos> long time ago
<ThatGraemeGuy> moo
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<magespawn> hi Padroni ThatGraemeGuy 
<Padroni> hi magespawn
<magespawn> Maaz seen DarkSurferZA
<Maaz> magespawn: DarkSurferZA was last seen 1 month, 22 days, 18 hours, 47 minutes and 37 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-03-27 04:19:47 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-03-27 06:06:25 PDT
<Padroni> there's a guy wanting to sell a Alienware MX14 for 25k cash
<Padroni> on a facebook page
<Padroni> madness
<Kilos> hi MaNI  
<MaNI> hi
<Padroni> I love alienware but that much for a 14" screen....  not on my watch
<ThatGraemeGuy> i wouldn't want a 14" screen on my watch either
<ThatGraemeGuy> seems impractical
<magespawn> you can get a brand new one for only a little more
<magespawn> ThatGraemeGuy: too big or too small?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> surely small
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah too small
<ThatGraemeGuy> i expect my watch to have a 60" 4K display at the very least
<ThatGraemeGuy> and 7.2 audio
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> ThatGraemeGuy: how would that fit on your wrist?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> with difficulty
<ThatGraemeGuy> whoooosh
<Padroni> lol - I meant I wouldn't buy a laptop with such a small screen
<Padroni> even if it is alienware
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  hows things
<pieter2627> hi Kilos 
<pieter2627> great ty, and self?
<Kilos> good ty, just cold
<barrydk> More almal
<magespawn> hi barrydk pieter2627 
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<pieter2627> morning magespawn
<pieter2627> and barrydk 
 * Kilos looking at http://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadband/126462-uncapped-mobile-data-for-r169-per-month.html
<magespawn> Kilos: they block youtube, which is a problem for me, a lot of the instructional/educational videos i watch are on there
<Kilos> i see that. i dont do tube anyway
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<TinuvaMac> hi Kilos
<Kilos> i could do every release with that kind of data though
<Kilos> eish. why do i see clinton and obama tweets by me?
<magespawn> which tweets are those Kilos?
<Kilos> hmm.. between them
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> my pro has arrived
<pieter2627> morning inetpro 
<inetpro> oh hi pieter2627
<Kilos> ty inetpro  
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> read your mail
<magespawn> who must read their mail Kilos?
<Kilos> pro
 * magespawn waves to inetpro 
<mazal> Morning everyone
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm...
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<inetpro> so Kilos makes a few waves on the new membership board and gets what he wants?
<inetpro> well done Kilos
<Kilos> ty inetpro  
<magespawn> full story please Kilos?
<Kilos> hmm...
 * pieter2627 is also wondering about the full story
<Kilos> long story
<Kilos> long story short, looks like we will be able to apply for membership soon at our 10pm
<Kilos> hi eebrah_  
<eebrah_> Kilos: hey
<eebrah_> moving to #ubuntu-africa
<stickyboy> nooo
<Kilos> hi stickyboy  
<Kilos> haha
<stickyboy> Kilos: Hey hey
<stickyboy> Kilos: You're on Twitter?
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> sharpeys
<stickyboy> Ah... I thought this might be you: http://twitter.com/rikergoogling
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hey stickyboy  you got sites
<Kilos> im trying to get google to find the ubuntu africa site quicker when peeps type in ubuntu africa
<stickyboy> Kilos: Ah.
<stickyboy> Yeah... you need what the industry calls Search Engine Optimization (SEO).
<Kilos> can you add this in somewhere 
<Kilos> <a href="http://ubuntu-africa.info/" title="Ubuntu Africa">Ubuntu Africa</a>
<Kilos> that SEO thing is too much for me to do, so adding that will help from other sides i think
<stickyboy> Yeah, SEO gets a bit much. I hate the term "SEO" like I hate the term "Cloud".
<stickyboy> But never the less, you need to add your site to Google Webmaster Tools, that helps a lot.
<Kilos> add that command from a couple of your sites for us stickyboy  lets see what happens
<stickyboy> It's already on my blog and Nairobi LUG blog. :P
<Kilos> not enough
<magespawn> it also helps if people can link from their blog/lug sites to the ubuntu-africa site
<magespawn> although how much that helps i am not sure
<Kilos> well if we all do it , things can only get better
<magespawn> what is the code name for the latest version of ubuntu?
<mazal> Vivid Vervet
<magespawn> hmm something close to home then
<mazal> I had to google now to see what a vervet is :P
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> I wonder what they gonna do when the alphabet reach the end
<mazal> Start at a again ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> start from A again
<magespawn> start again?
<magespawn> lol
<mazal> I bet z will be Zebra hehehehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> zany zebra
<mazal> yeah , that sounds kewl !
<magespawn> Zigging Zebra
<magespawn> Zapped Zebra
<Kilos> zealous zebra
<magespawn> that sounds more inline with the other names
<Kilos> i go eat now
<pieter2627> i would like something like zealous zorro
<Kilos> zorro isnt an animal
<pieter2627> maaz google zorro animal
<Maaz> pieter2627: "Vulpini - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre" http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vulpini :: "Características de los zorros | ZORROPEDIA" http://www.zorropedia.com/caracteristicas-zorros/ :: "zorro - significado de zorro diccionario" http://es.thefreedictionary.com/zorro :: "Small-eared Zorro Printout- EnchantedLearning.com"
<Maaz> http://www.enchantedlearning.com/subjects/mammals/fox/Smallearedzorro.shtml :: "Cute Animal Patagonian Fox / Zorro Patagonic…
<Kilos> ah its a kinda fox
<pieter2627> jip
<Kilos> pieter2627  do you have time to run an ubuntu hour sometime
<pieter2627> spanish for fox or something
<Kilos> yeah
<pieter2627> doubt it, what is an ubuntu hour btw?
<Kilos> one goes to a coffee shop or something and demonstrates ubuntu to peeps
<Kilos> there is a mail from the fly this morning saying what that chick in the usa does
<Kilos> there used to be one every month in the cape and a few in jozi 
<pieter2627> oh, my daily digest has not arrived yet.
<Kilos> lol
 * pieter2627 didn't mean to say something funny
<Kilos> ya man its just the idea of a whole days mail at once
<pieter2627> you did mean a mail on the mailing list :)
<Kilos> i wouldnt keep up
<Kilos> yes
<pieter2627> oow, i see
<Kilos> our list
<Kilos> its hard to find peeps that can do it monthly
<pieter2627> maybe one should rather try to get peeps to fill in monthly?
<Kilos> i think most of the guys would but work keeps them busy
 * pieter2627 thinks so too
<Kilos> only times us za peeps might manage is weekends i think
<Kilos> then its hard for family guys
<Kilos> would be cool if we could get some high school kids on our side
<Kilos> they love hanging out in malls
<pieter2627> yea it would, but i would feel sorry for them
<Kilos> why?
<pieter2627> cause they will learn to much and might find IT at school boring if they have it as a subject - it is how i felt
<Kilos> ah
<pieter2627> boring to the point of frustrating
<Kilos> there surely must be some anyway because all kids today have laptops and tablets
<Kilos> they cant all be drag and drop peeps like me
<pieter2627> haha, they are seek and drop :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> read how much this girl does http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2015/04/08/interview-with-elizabeth-k-joseph-of-the-ubuntu-community-council/
<pieter2627> ok
<Kilos> we lag far behind
<Kilos> ok to me she is a girl still
<pieter2627> ah i almost felt really young
<Kilos> lol
<pieter2627> the topic about the ubuntu hour in the mail list is interesting - what is the experience of the guys that used to attend one in the past?
<pieter2627> meaning sa guys
<Kilos> there are a few that have done them
<Kilos> Maia used to be the kingpin
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening
<Kilos> there were pretty cakes and everything for release parties and so on
<Kilos> i wonder where all those pictures are
<Kilos> pro can find stuffs when he isnt just lurking
<Kilos> and they used to sit and chat to us here while things were happening
<pieter2627> ah ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh joy load shedding at 18:00-20:30
<ThatGraemeGuy> worst damn slot
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> no sende laan
<Kilos> 7de
<ThatGraemeGuy> kids enjoy bathing by candlelight at least they think its hilarious
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> shiit
<kulelu88> I just can't find a tablet with an IR blaster :(
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> back
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<magespawn> Kilos: i only saw your pm now
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> hmm...
 * Padroni greets the room
<Padroni> good bye people
<Padroni> see you tomorrow
<Cantide> goodbye
<Cantide> '-'/
<Padroni> Kilos check your pvt
<Kilos> hi Cantide  
<Cantide> hello '-';;;
<Cantide> i'll be afk for a bit..
<Cantide> maybe 30 minutes .-.
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> Kilos have you ever tried any other linux distro? like CentOS or suse?
<Kilos> yes centos sucks for me
<magespawn> why?
<Kilos> i also tried tinycore which was nice but more learning
<Kilos> i did centos for the lpi course we were going to do
<elacheche> Suse sucks.. CentOS, Fedora, Arch, Slackware, Gentoo & Debian are cool.. But I use only Ubuntu ;D
<magespawn> most of the certifications seem to be based on red hat or other rpm based distros like centos
<Kilos> but i struggle remembering all the different commands
<Kilos> and centos could even see my modem
<Kilos> yeah
<elacheche> magespawn, CentOS & Fedora are RHEL :D Redhat usually uses them to try new features before integrated them to RHEL :)
<magespawn> going to be doing a dual boot maybe, or i might just remove xubuntu for a bit
<Kilos> elacheche  now you just need to upgrade to kubuntu
 * Kilos ducks
<elacheche> L00L Kilos :D I have KDE :D I have fancy GUI :D I like minimal things :D I crated my OWN Mate Ubuntu before they make it a distro :D → Backto 2012 I installed Ubuntu like it was a server (only cli) then I installed Mate on it.. And I'm in my way to a more minimalist OS, I use AWESOME WM in my laptop for more then year now..
<elacheche> I HATE fancy GUI 
<magespawn> Kilos: it is always a good to learn new things
<Kilos> yes magespawn  for peeps that can remember stuff
<Kilos> for what i do , kde rocks
<magespawn> that is what a pen and paper is for
<magespawn> kde is very nice
<elacheche> For what I do, KDE is a waste of hardware resources :D 
<Kilos> elacheche  nothing wears out
<magespawn> i am tending to find that too
<Kilos> kde is heavy yes but once you used it for a few months other systems just dont offer as much
<Kilos> only 2 things i need, a good ups and an ssd then im happy
<elacheche> :FD
<elacheche> :D
<magespawn> dinner time
<magespawn> back
<magespawn> that was good
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<inetpro> magespawn: what did you have for dinner?
<magespawn> greek salad and 2 baked potatoes
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> hmm... he's a vegetarian?
<Kilos> no meat?
<magespawn> not tonight, helps control the cholestorol
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> ai!
<magespawn> an eish and an ai, what now/
 * inetpro won't survive on that
<Kilos> fix the cholestorol
<inetpro> it sounds healthy though 
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> genetically inhereited Kilos 
<Kilos> ill rather eat a peanut butter sarmy
<Kilos> sorry magespawn  
<magespawn> nothing too it really, just means i have to watch what i eat, not a bad thing really
<inetpro> Maaz: Kilos ++ [rather eat a peanut butter sarmy than just eating a salad]
<magespawn> not good to eat big heavy things before going to bed, not that a peanut sarmy qualifies as that
<Kilos> i think lotsa UV's help lower cholesterol
<Kilos> and raw onions and lentils
<magespawn> yes there are a lot of things that help
<magespawn> fish too
<Kilos> i love fish but its become rather pricey
<inetpro> an egg a day is good for you
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> wbb
<gremble> o/
<magespawn> hey gremble 
<gremble> How are you magespawn?
<magespawn> good and you?
<gremble> I am well thank you
<Kilos> hi there gremble  
<gremble> Hey Kilos. For a moment thought you were sleeping
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> lol i was eating, and not salad
<gremble> Salad is healthy though
<Kilos> yes we have often but with a meal
<Kilos> lekker at a braai as well
<gremble> Braaiing a salad is not nice though
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> that isnt a good mathematic deduction
<gremble> Nope. It's part of the "duh" knowledge system
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> we could use some more of that in this country
<Kilos> more duh knowlege?
<Kilos> dge too
<gremble> I second that notion
<gremble> And less selfishness
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<magespawn> load shedding, good night all
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz  announce 7 Days to our next monthly meeting guys and gals
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! 7 Days to our next monthly meeting guys and gals
<gremble> Maaz announce tea is far superiour to coffee
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! tea is far superiour to coffee
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
 * Kilos sniggers
<kulelu88> This is Africa
<gremble> TIA?
<kulelu88> Until now. Lights are back
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<inetpro> ai tog! 
<inetpro> shedding the load here now 
<Kilos> wat nou inetpro  
<Kilos> ai!
<kulelu88> This was more like "we're testing out what total blackout feels like"
<kulelu88> the yolk of an egg is bad for the heart
<gremble> So is the powder of cocaine
<Kilos> and rat poison
<kulelu88> gremble: can you charge your electronics at the big generators on hatfield campus?
<gremble> Well, not at the generators, but at the plugs attached to them, sure
<gremble> There is even wifi on campus
<kulelu88> free pron?
<gremble> when loadshedding hits, tuks don't feel it
<gremble> I guess
<kulelu88> is it free free or do you need to register your device?
<gremble> free if your device is eduroam registered
<gremble> But for that you have to be affiliated with an eduroam institution
<gremble> like uP
<gremble> so I guess not
<gremble> :P
<kulelu88> do you still get those people hanging a rope between 2 trees and walking on it?
<gremble> Haven't seen them in a very long time
<gremble> They were everywhere in first year
<kulelu88> hopefully they graduated
<gremble> I think they either graduated or failed out :P
<gremble> It's called slack-lining
<kulelu88> they reckon 50% of first years drop out of varsity
<gremble> It is quite difficult. I have fallen on my balls a few times doing that
<kulelu88> did it at least tickle your sack?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<gremble> tickling is not the word that I would use
<kulelu88> the good old days of no worries, women wearing hardly any clothes and drugs and booze all over
<gremble> Haha
<gremble> Sounds like you had a good time :P
<kulelu88> No, twasnt me. I'm on IRC ftw. The most dangerous things we did was use the varsity PCs as a LAN for CS
<gremble> Haha xD Which ones? Informatorium?
<kulelu88> those were the least dirty
<gremble> Ya, because only the privileged few are allowed to use those
<kulelu88> you are 1 of them
<gremble> I need to go find out where I can beg for a linux account there
<kulelu88> Carry Kaali on a flash and you're good
<gremble> Yes, but only windows machines
<pieter2627> hi Kilos 
<gremble> I have WST so I get to code in SAS
<kulelu88> Just make sure you avoid the rooms with cameras
<gremble> :'(
<kulelu88> Did Basson take you first year?
<gremble> Dr Basson? Numerical Analysis?
<kulelu88> it was an old woman with short hair
<gremble> No idea who that is, so I guess not :P
<kulelu88> Which COS did you do?
<gremble> 132, 151, 110, 121 I think
<kulelu88> 110 and 121 were the rape modules
<kulelu88> I heard of guys doing 110 in 2010 and still doing it in 2012 :D
<gremble> I did not do the 110 project so they failed me, even though I got 92 and 98 for the two semester tests
<kulelu88> so you're a C++ legend
<kulelu88> I think I'd still fail varsity CS
<gremble> 121 was alright when I stopped being lazy and actually spent some time learning why there are certain archetypes
<kulelu88> I'm not wired like a programmer :(
<gremble> 121 was the most valuable subject for me out of all of those
<gremble> Taught be to think about what I am trying to do
<gremble> sometimes I also think I am not either, and other times it just works
<kulelu88> it only works in Python for me
<gremble> It sucks because I feel extremely flaky
<kulelu88> They'll be 1 of the last varsities to teach programming in Python
<kulelu88> anti-OS cunts
<kulelu88> +D
<gremble> If the algorithms course wasn't in Java, I would still be doing CS
<kulelu88> they still teach Java?????????
<gremble> Yup
<gremble> Everything after first year C++ is Java
<kulelu88> that's an epic fail
<gremble> it is fucking weird
<gremble> They don't even touch on functional programming
<gremble> Oh. I shouldn't swear
<gremble> Sorry
<MaNI> sounds more like a corporate java programmer sweatshop than a university
<kulelu88> you can consider them as a feeder-varsity for soulless bank jobs
<kulelu88> on the dot, MaNI 
<gremble> Pretty much
<gremble> :x
<kulelu88> I wonder if they will fail you for coding the software in a project in your own language
<gremble> Type theory, Proof theory, Category theory... they touch on none of that
<MaNI> makes me feel less bad about my unisa experience
<gremble> formal systems like lambda calculus? forget it
<kulelu88> MaNI: Doesn't UNISA do C#?
<MaNI> I thought unisa sucked, but sounds better than this
<MaNI> kulelu88, not while I was there don't know about now
<kulelu88> I think this is why UCT is winner in CS. they do Python and are more open to programming
<MaNI> languages I did at unisa in various courses pascal/delphi/c/c++/asm/prolog
<kulelu88> *is the
<MaNI> but times may have changed :)
<gremble> I worked myself into a stuper while doing CS first year. My girlfriend at the time would get so exhasperated with me, because I would be up doing projects until 4-5am haha
<MaNI> oh and java was in there somewhere as well
<kulelu88> On that note, Delphi is now the only language they teach in high school
<gremble> No more Java?
<gremble> Borland must be excited. I can't think who else would buy licences :P
<kulelu88> yeah, there was some cockup where the company behind the dying Delphi made a plan with the department
<MaNI> embarcardo you mean
<MaNI> delphi has switched hands about 20 times since borland :p
<gremble> Oh shit
<gremble> haha
<gremble> I used it in 2008 last and then we used Borland delphi
<MaNI> hehe, borland were quite an entity at a stage
<MaNI> they had the best c compiler as well
<kulelu88> borland C? I've heard of that
<kulelu88> I now hang around fringe languages. Weird shit that varsities will never touch
<gremble> What languages do you like kulelu88 ? :P
<kulelu88> Check this one: #crystal-language
<kulelu88> gremble: I'm also starting my own language :D
<gremble> With blackjack and hookers?
<kulelu88> 1 language to rule them all muhahahaha
<kulelu88> it's not compiled, it's not interpreted
<gremble> its evolved into a special purpose CPU?
<kulelu88> it runs in ternary state
<kulelu88> built for quantum computing
<kulelu88> you don't write code, you use your brain impulses
<gremble> I know jack shit about quantum computing, and as far as I can gather even the quantum computing experts share that much
<kulelu88> brb
<MaNI> isn't quantam computing just an elaborate hoax to get lots of research money? :p
<gremble> Hahaha
<gremble> Who knows :P
<gremble> I like the fact that haskell is both compiled and interpreted
<gremble> it is pretty cool
<kulelu88> ping
<gremble> welcome back
<kulelu88> danke 
<gremble> It is probably about time I did a reinstall on this machine haha
<kulelu88> time to install systemd heh!
<gremble> When I reboot systemd howls at me because of all kinds of misconfigurations that it did
<kulelu88> I always knew it was a PoS software
<gremble> I'm thinking about moving to voidlinux, but I don't know if I want to sit with the effort of manual compilation of my packages
<kulelu88> backtrack to 14.04
<gremble> I use Arch
<kulelu88> you mean shitLinux
<kulelu88> :D
<gremble> Nope. So far it has treated me better than Ubuntu or debian 
<gremble> It's my preferred distro
<kulelu88> Xubuntu has never failed me 
<gremble> Even that is too big for this system
<gremble> hah
<gremble> I run on the bare minimum
<kulelu88> how much ram?
<gremble> 1.8 I think
<kulelu88> that
<kulelu88> that's more than enough for xubuntu
<gremble> And nothing else
<kulelu88> else? like?
<gremble> Chrome
<gremble> ha
<gremble> I make joke. Chrome wants 2GB all to its lonesome almost :P
<kulelu88> :-/
<gremble> I'm quite happy to just run my terminals 
<magespawn> back, load shedding done
<gremble> welcome back
<magespawn> ty
<magespawn> was actually asleep, till the boss called about his adsl
<gremble> that bastard
<gremble> :P
<magespawn> lol
<gremble> This weekend we have loadshedding between 8 and 10. :/
<gremble> On stage 3 we have from 04:00 - 06:30 and 06:00 - 08:30 on tuesday mornings. They fucked up their scheduling haha
<gremble> It also means that there is no way that I am going to varsity if I have to wake up at 05:00 and there is no electricty
<magespawn> gremble: are you studying or teaching?
<gremble> Studying. I wouldn't mind teaching
<gremble> But I am probably not informed enough yet 
<gremble> :P
<magespawn> nice, what may i ask/
<magespawn> ?
<gremble> I study mathematics
<gremble> With the intent to apply it to either the study of formal systems or some other field in theoretical computer science
<magespawn> nice anticipation there
<gremble> If there is anything that life has taught me is that my anticipations are usually incorrect. Haha. I've made sure that I am know something about physics, programming, operating systems, even electrical engineering. 
<gremble> If all else fails, I can write for a newspaper haha
<magespawn> or for a website, they seem to need writers
<magespawn> maybe start your own
<magespawn> do comics for xkcd
<gremble> Working on that. The website thing. My mother is an out of work occupational therapist. So I want to see if I can publish her book on a website and see if we can generate some work for her
<magespawn> what is that in lay terms?
<gremble> If you accidentally cut off your arm shaving, she is the person that you go to that teaches you how to do your job with the arm that you have left
<gremble> However, she specialises in childhood development. School readiness, making sure that the kids develop proper visio-spacio awareness etc
<magespawn> i see
<magespawn> does she have the book written already?
<gremble> Yup
<gremble> Couldn't get it published because the publishers didn't feel that there is a market for it
<magespawn> any of the traditional publishers... good anticipation there again
<gremble> I sort of agree with them. It is more of a textbook for early childhood development than really a book that would sell in Exclusive Books
<magespawn> i see then it might be a good idea to market to that group of people who need that sort of book
<magespawn> nursery school teachers, would be good to get it included as course material for a degree or other qualification
<gremble> Yes. At the moment I am trying to think up a sustainable business plan, while trying to get her to sit down and revise the text and add some new research, seeing as I have access to UP's library of journal databases
<magespawn> get some other people to read it who would be able to review it as an athorative source
<magespawn> spelling is bad there
<magespawn> authorative
<magespawn> not too sure
<gremble> Yup. Authorative is fine :P
<magespawn> peer review, sort of thing
<magespawn> a friend of mine is working at rhodes completing her master/docterate in education, i can put you touch with her if you would like
<gremble> That is probably not a bad idea. Let me talk with my mother tomorrow and see if I can make a fire under her and then I will shoot you a mail? If you don't mind sending me your email address
<magespawn> check the pm
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<gremble> Good night kilose
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> lol
<magespawn> good night Kilos 
<gremble> I should stay with tab complete
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> keep well guys
<Kilos> bed time for ballies
<gremble> Thanks magespawn. I will send you mail. I need to get this ball rolling
<magespawn> cool beans, if there is another way i can help let me know
<gremble> Same sentiment. If you ever need something integrated or need someone to explain Heideggers phenomenological ontology, I'm your man.
<gremble> #marketableskills
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> i will have to google that first to even have idea of what i am asking
<gremble> It is just large words because Heidegger was a twat that thought that everyday language could not be used to explain philosphical concepts. Ontology is the study of being, as in the verb. What it means to be what you are, whether it be a human or a chair. 
<magespawn> okay then
<gremble> Phenomenological is a really ugly neologism, word built up of other words, to mean phenomenon, as in things that you experience
<gremble> So it means the study of what it means to be in relation to everyday experiences
<magespawn> that is all a bit much, for this time of night
<gremble> Haha sorry :P
<magespawn> any way, let us continue this on another day, perhaps when the brain is in the right time zone
<gremble> Thanks for bouncing ideas my way earlier. Good to have a fresh prespective
<magespawn> that is the one thing i am relatively good at, bouncing
<magespawn> hmm google returns only 360 000 pages for that search, and most of them scholarly articales
<gremble> plato.standford.edu is a good website for those kinds of things. Anything tangenially philosophical. You can even read about set theory and lambda calculus there
<kulelu88> you're inventing words now gremble 
<magespawn> gremble time of night, please, brain is pretty fried already
<gremble> Haha 
<magespawn> not the time to get into philosophy
<gremble> http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/heidegger/#BeiWor but don't read this now. or ever actually
<magespawn> not unless the answer is 42
<kulelu88> magespawn: we're generation Y, this time of the night is midday ;)
<gremble> If my day could start at 16:00 and end at 06:00 I would be so happy
<magespawn> not for those of use who have to wrok tomorrow, i always thought i was gen x
<magespawn> s/wrok/work
<kulelu88> ironically, that is how my day starts
<kulelu88> but its kak cold in the early morning
<magespawn> kulelu88: how is that? 
<magespawn> that depends on where you are, around here it is nicely cool, at this time of year
<kulelu88> where's here? magespawn 
<magespawn> hluhluwe
<kulelu88> oh ja, you're the KZN guy?
<gremble> At 5am it is fine in pretoria. When it gets to 7:30 it is freezing
<magespawn> not the only one
<kulelu88> you lucky dog. Go surf or something
<magespawn> now that is ironic, i hardly get to the sea
<magespawn> and i am looking to move back up to gauteng 
<kulelu88> hopefully to sleepytoria
<magespawn> according to the official definition i am gen x
<magespawn> hah obviously never been to hluhluwe
<magespawn> pretoria is going to feel like new york after here
<kulelu88> are you near the coast or inland KZN?
<magespawn> hluhluwe is relatively close to the cost, directly, but to get there i have travel about 100km or so
<magespawn> about 3 hours north of durban
<kulelu88> why did you settle there and not Ballito?
<magespawn> towards mozambique
<magespawn> i was working as a field guide at the time i cam down
<magespawn> s/cam/came
<DalekSec> superfly: https://ubuntu-za.org > logo/big button next to 'Home' directs you to http:// when using https://
<superfly> DalekSec: thanks
<magespawn> hey superfly, you are supposed to asleep
<kulelu88> big news for capetonians. woothemes got acquired by automattic
<gremble> woothemes? what?
<magespawn> never heard of either of them
<kulelu88> you guys don't know ehh? 
<magespawn> nope
<kulelu88> multi-million dollar company in CPT. superfly should be aware
<superfly> I know of WooThemes, wasn't entirely aware they were CPT, but makes sense.
<gremble> "woothemes" wordpress theme and plugin provider?
<superfly> I imagine so.
<magespawn> woothemes.com
<kulelu88> yeah
<magespawn> i did not think there was that much money in wordpress themes
<magespawn> wow
<kulelu88> how am I the only 1 who knows this :-/
<gremble> Their website is not reactive
<kulelu88> they do commerce also. woocommerce
<gremble> Doesn't say much about their themes :P
<kulelu88> http://www.woothemes.com/2015/05/woothemes-joins-automattic/
<magespawn> kulelu88: no idea, there are deals happening all the time
<magespawn> whoops see now the bost has left in a huff
<magespawn> s/bost/bot
<kulelu88> it's a big thing for acquisitions in our dry market
<kulelu88> but they were never really a local company
<magespawn> that is my que too, good night all chat later
<gremble> I think I am going to do the sleep thing to
<gremble> Cheers
<superfly> me too
<superfly> kulelu88: I vaguely recall something of the sort, but I am not a WordPress fan, so I tend to steer clear of it
<kulelu88> take care guys
#ubuntu-za 2015-05-20
<barrydk> More almal
<Kilos> hi inetpro  barrydk  mazal  and others
<mazal> More oom
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> ohi inetpro  
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<inetpro> sorry for just fading away last night
 * inetpro decided to go sleep early
<Kilos> np  , better to sleep when you get a chance
<Kilos> i watched the idiot box most of the time
<pieter2627> morning all
<gremble> o/
<gremble> I didn't think vi still got updated, but I got a vi update last night
<gremble> xD
<Kilos> hi there gremble  
<Kilos> dag pieter2627  
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo
<gremble> I hate electricity
<MaNI2> you should work for Eskom then
<gremble> Eskom has lots of other shit that I dislike even more
<MaNI2> or government
<gremble> Like regular working hours
<MaNI2> they both hate electricity and are working on eradicating it
<gremble> :P
<gremble> They like money more than they dislike electricity
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> now they are talking about 6 new nuke stations
<gremble> As long as they do it better than the japanese
<gremble> They have big dreams, but that doesn't solve the problem that we have now
<Kilos> whew they cant even maintain the coal ones properly
<Kilos> we got years of load shedding ahead
<gremble> Yup
<gremble> I'm going into the candle making industry
<gremble> xD
<Kilos> there is a cool tesla power thing, but very expensive
<Kilos> power ball or something
<Kilos> http://www.itcentralpoint.com/tesla-lets-use-the-sun-to-power-everything-with-powerball
<MaNI2> powerball? :p
<Kilos> gremble pie
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> wrong key
<Kilos> gremble  pieter2627  we have a chair for next tuedays meeting, would one of you guys like to have a go at chairing the following one?
<pieter2627> Kilos: this will be the first meeting that i'll attend
<Kilos> np if you are planning to stay involved with us you could keep notes of how to do it and then set up when you have the confidence to give it a go
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadband/126786-telkom-lte-advanced-network-expanding-to-22-new-suburbs.html
<Kilos> why not here by me
<Kilos> sigh
<qwebirc69408> Hey Everyone. Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but im looking for a small Linux Server e.g. http://zareason.com/shop/Breeze-Server-5880s.html that i can buy in SA. Do you know of any local retailers? Thanks.
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'm not getting what's so special about that server?
<ThatGraemeGuy> Looks like any old pc really
<stickyboy> Anyone ever been to Sudan?
<inetpro> wb CuttingEdge
<CuttingEdge> ta
<Kilos> CuttingEdge  wb
<Kilos> you got lost in action
<qwebirc69408> Nothing special at all really... Just want to know where I can get one in SA (Seems kind of standard to me but can't seem so find :)
<arnaudmez> hi Kilos
<arnaudmez> hi nuvolari
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez  
<arnaudmez> hi inetpro
<arnaudmez> hi Squirm
<Kilos> Maaz  google  breeze server 5880s for sale in south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: "Tower Servers - For sale South Africa - Special Deals - FirstShop" http://www.firstshop.co.za/tower-servers-c-90 :: "HP® South Africa | Laptop Computers, Desktops , Printers, Servers ..." http://www8.hp.com/za/en/home.html :: "IBM Products - South Africa" http://www.ibm.com/products/za/en/ :: "Dell homepage - Computers, notebook PCs, printers, servers, and
<Maaz> ..." http://www.dell.co.za/ :: "Dedicated Server Hosting | Web Server South Africa | Mic…
<qwebirc69408> Thank you :)
<Kilos> does that help qwebirc69408  ?
<Kilos> i see you are here from our site
<Kilos> you can get here directly with an irc client installed
<qwebirc69408> I'm browsing now.. I can't seem to find a low-end server with wireless network adapter (Needing to make an Access Point) 
<Kilos> i dont know anything about servers but cant you add a wifi adapter afterward?
<qwebirc69408> Ya, For sure, But I'm wanting to get a product with everything in one package because I am looking to buy in bulk in the future...
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> just hang around here, maybe someone will have an idea for you
<gremble> I am reasonably sure that servers don't come with wifi-adapters as standard
<gremble> Because the network speed of wifi is much too low for general server use (hosting data, applications etc)
<qwebirc69408> Oh, I seee - That does make sense, Although all access to the server will be through wifi anyway so there would need to be a good wireless adapter at some point. Would you recommend having a seperate wireless router?
<gremble> That would probably be your best bet, but I am no networking expert. I don't know what technologies are available. I suspect that it would make even more sense to get a switch so that you can have both wireless and wired facilities available in a secure way. 
<ThatGraemeGuy> don't make servers be network equipment
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you want a wireless AP, use a wireless AP
<Kilos> oh my , meeting missed
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<inetpro> where's everybody today?
<Kilos> i dunno
<inetpro> Kilos: did you miss your meeting today?
<Kilos> yip
 * Kilos ashamed
<inetpro> ai!
 * inetpro spying on him :-)
<Kilos> but so did everyone else
<inetpro> let me help you just another step further
<inetpro> go to https://www.google.com/calendar/
<Kilos> poor 2 new guys gotta wait 2 more weeks
<inetpro> Kilos: do you see the calendar there?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> funny looking calender
<inetpro> just hang on while I link the fridge's calendar to my calendar
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> we gonna break the fridge
<inetpro> ok, let's just make 100% sure
<inetpro> you see that there's supposed to be a meeting now?
<Kilos> i see a red line
<inetpro> Kilos: ?
<inetpro> yes, and?
<Kilos> patience man
<Kilos> and a little red triangle
<inetpro> no... not that
<inetpro> ok, looks like we have linked the fridge's calendar here yet
<inetpro> go to http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/fridge/
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> look at the bottom left, see ICAL XML HTML?
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> now look on the right hand side, see "+Google Calendar"?
<Kilos> we did ical with thunderbird right?
<inetpro> yes
<Kilos> yes i see that
<inetpro> click on "+Google Calendar"
<inetpro> now go back to https://www.google.com/calendar/
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> i did
<Kilos> its there
<inetpro> cool
<inetpro> now, next step
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> on the left side under Other Calendars you see the new calendar?
<Kilos> no
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> i see my calenders and other calenders
<inetpro> what do you see on the left?
<inetpro> click on other calendars
<Kilos> i ticked the arrow next to it and see
<inetpro> now click on the little triangle to the right of the calendar's name
<Kilos> holidays in za and fridge calender
<inetpro> fridge calendar
<inetpro> click on the little triangle to the right of the fridge calendar
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> you see multiple options
<Kilos> lots ya
<inetpro> click on edit notifications
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> it says, "No notifications set"
<inetpro> 	
<inetpro> click on "Add a notification"
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> choose Email
<inetpro> and choose 1 days before the event
<inetpro> then click save at the top or at the bottom
<Kilos> wiat a bit
 * inetpro waits
<Kilos> i ticked popups 30 mins and 10 mins before as well as email
<Kilos> is that ok
<inetpro> well
<inetpro> popup will only help if
<Kilos> im here ya
<inetpro> popup will only help if you are on the calendar
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> not very useful
<inetpro> unless
<Kilos> will the email still come?
<Kilos> uh oh
<inetpro> unless you have a mobile phone that is also linked to your google calendar
<Kilos> no i dont carry a fone around
<inetpro> linking the phone is actually very useful
<Kilos> if you carry it ya
<inetpro> exactly
<Kilos> i work with sheep and forests so not good to carry fone
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> im half way through that forest of those thorn trees
<inetpro> modern farmers all have a phone with them these days
<Kilos> ya but they have labourers
<Kilos> i have me
<inetpro> even my gardener carries a phone with him
<Kilos> lolol
<inetpro> and he even send me a whatsapp message when he needs something
<Kilos> half the time my fones battery is flat
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> they too clever
<inetpro> no, you don't need to be clever... it is very easy to use these days
<Kilos> i really dislike whatsapping
<inetpro> don't worry, that makes two of us
 * inetpro also don't likes google
<Kilos> one day when im big ill buy a buntu fone and irc on it
<inetpro> but I use them
<Kilos> i did too to chat to boet in dubai but only till i got him onto mxit
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> mixit is even worse
<Kilos> he is on a course in switzerland now
<Kilos> mxit pidgin be very lekker
<inetpro> they are all abusing their powers to fool their users into believing that it's the only option 
<Kilos> thats what i use with tara and ian and debs
<inetpro> we used IM on open source technologies long before google even started it
<Kilos> oh i wanted to ask you
<inetpro> and before mixit came to live
<Kilos> where is your site? and blog?
<inetpro> life*
 * inetpro gave up on maintaining his blog long ago
<Kilos> and your site?
<inetpro> what is that?
 * inetpro don't really need a site
<Kilos> one of those things you made me do remember
<Kilos> hi qwebirc9738  
<Kilos> you like our site?
 * inetpro don't want to be famous
<Kilos> nor me
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i just want peeps to say hey you remember that old fool that drove us nuts
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<Kilos> hi williamk  wb
<inetpro> wb williamk
<williamk> Hi Kilos, all
<Kilos> hows things by you williamk  
<williamk> Not to bad, sorry I missed the last meet up
<inetpro> Kilos: actually I made a mistake
<inetpro> you should rather set this: Daily agenda: Receive an email with your agenda every day at 05:00 in your current time zone.
<Kilos> its ok we got one next tuesday again
<Kilos> ai! inetpro  
<inetpro> Kilos: it's on the same page
<Kilos> i see it
<Kilos> but every day?
<inetpro> if there's no meeting it will not send anything
<inetpro> but it is useful, you'll see
<Kilos> why dont you put our meets on the fridge too
<Kilos> ok ill do it
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> I think we used to have it there
<Kilos> fix it
<inetpro> or maybe it was on its own
<inetpro> can't remember
<inetpro> think it was when drubin was still active here
<Kilos> is that all buntu stuff or locos meets too
<inetpro> part of the job of ubuntu official members
<Kilos> oh we dont have any
<Kilos> yay
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> williamk  did you want to know anything?
<inetpro> now when do we talk about and vote for our next chair?
<Kilos> you got it in the list
<Kilos> so i dunno
<inetpro> I see people are very busy these days... everyone ignoring emails
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> maybe just ignoring me :-)
<Kilos> lol like you do to me
<inetpro> ai!
<williamk> Kilos, no just would like to attend this more
<Kilos> jou beurt is jou beurt
<Kilos> williamk  set it so that youre here all the time
<Kilos> then set it to show afk
<Kilos> so only when you at the pc peeps will see you active
<inetpro> can we call for a quick adhoc meeting tomorrow evening?
<inetpro> or Friday
<inetpro> or Saturday
<Kilos> how many do you need for a quorum
<Kilos> now is good
<Kilos> or you can send another mail out
<inetpro> it's better to give at least a day's notice
<Kilos> saturday night or friday night
<inetpro> some people get only the daily mail
<Kilos> ya and some a weekly digest hing
<inetpro> serious?
<Kilos> lol someone told me to do that way back when i started here
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> one massive pile on friday i think it was
<Kilos> now i read and delete mails every hour about
<Mopkop> Good evening!
<Kilos> hi Mopkop  
<williamk> Hi Mopkop
<Mopkop> Sorry I have been absent. Had some church stuff to take care of.
<Mopkop> What did I miss?
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> ask inetpro  
<Mopkop> Did Inet find a chairperson yet?
<inetpro> um... kilo?
<Mopkop> For the meating I mean.
<Kilos> nope dont you see the mail?
<inetpro> ask inetpro?
<Kilos> haha
<Mopkop> Kilos: Yes, I do that is why I am asking.
<Kilos> we want guys to step forward i think then he wants us to vote
<Kilos> inetpro  tell him
<Kilos> inetpro  <Mopkop> What did I miss?
<inetpro> Kilos:  Set Digest Mode means, " If you turn digest mode on, you'll get posts bundled together (usually one per day but possibly more on busy lists), instead of singly when they're sent. If digest mode is changed from on to off, you may receive one last digest. "
<Kilos> thats no good
<inetpro> Kilos: I want us to do it the right way
<Kilos> yes inetpro  thats why i said please tell him what you want to do
<inetpro> Kilos: it is up to the mailing list administrator to set the frequency
<Kilos> oh on the calender thig
<Kilos> thing
<inetpro> Mopkop: nobody has responded to my email yet
<inetpro> if nobody responds by tomorrow I will call for a meeting 
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> but I was saying earlier we should at least give a day or two notice 
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> your first mail went out 2 days ago but take it from today, thats ok too
<inetpro> because some people subscribe and set divery to digest mode
<inetpro> delivery*
<Kilos> peeps dont read mails anymore
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> Kilos: why the rush?
<Kilos> why not set a meet here for sat if no one answers
<Kilos> well tomorrow is thursday
<inetpro> I don't mind Saturday, then you can have it without me :-)
<Kilos> dont leave till tomorrow what you can do today
<Kilos> oh no thats no good
<inetpro> haha 
<Kilos> i propose you for chair
<inetpro> sorry oom... have something happening on Saturday
<Kilos> must i vote via mail?
<inetpro> Kilos: you are welcome to vote via email, maybe that will trigger the conversation
<Kilos> is that how its done
<inetpro> ai! :-)
<Kilos> what?
<inetpro> good enough for me
<Kilos> williamk  you come here to mix with the nutcases
<Kilos> thats how we vote
<Kilos> +1 0 -1
<inetpro> Kilos: of all the peeps here you should know that we have no rules set in stone here 
<inetpro> only inetpro's rules count
<Kilos> ya often life changes things
<Kilos> rules are made to be broken
<inetpro> Mopkop: you still here?
<Mopkop> inetpro: Yes, I'm here :)
<Mopkop> Where is the agenda again?
<Kilos> in the topic bar
<Mopkop> Kilos: Got it. Thank You!
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> minutes also used to be there
<Kilos> i dunno where they are now
<Mopkop> I like how the leadership on here is always trying to get other people to take initiative. That is how they teach us at Uni how church leaders should be :)
<Kilos> ask the guy that sets the rules
<Kilos> thats how i became bald
<Mopkop> Kilos: There is a link in the Agenda, I think.
<Mopkop> lol
<inetpro> as easy as that
<williamk> Ki;os, don't mind the nutcases, as long as it works
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> o/
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<inetpro> williamk: are you calling us nutcases?
<Kilos> rofl
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> wb gremble
<Kilos> peeps are missing here
<Kilos> Maaz  seen zarw
<Maaz> Kilos: zarw was last seen 1 year, 9 months, 22 days, 2 hours, 17 minutes and 19 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-08-06 10:04:08 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-05-17 23:49:31 PDT
<Kilos> Maaz  seen wraz
<Maaz> Kilos: wraz was last seen 24 days, 23 hours, 44 minutes and 46 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-04-25 12:36:56 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-05-12 15:51:25 PDT
<Kilos> hmm...
<williamk> inetpro first sign is denial
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> obviously
<gremble> If both a sane and an insane person would say that they are sane, then asking them is obviously not a good sanity test
<Kilos> hi spinza  
<Kilos> you still alive?
<inetpro> gremble: did you see my tweet about, "The Fascinating Math of How Wrinkles Form"
<gremble> I did. I didn't look at it yet
 * inetpro was thinking about gremble when seeing that
<gremble> It is not about skin wrinkles though?
<inetpro> it's about maths
<Kilos> inetpro  thank you for the help with calender reminders
<inetpro> Kilos: it's a pleasure oom
<inetpro> hope it works for you
<Kilos> i nearly forgot to ty then youd sulk for a week
 * Kilos hides
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> really?
 * Kilos is not here
<inetpro> oh ofcourse, he's on the moon
 * inetpro just posted it here for the man on the moon
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> 4 new members on the 4th
<Kilos> at midnight
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> nice!
<gremble> That article was quite interesting
<Kilos> williamk  whats news with the book project
<inetpro> oh gremble, before I forget again... I wanted to know, why did you remove your wiki page?
<williamk> Kilos Jacques set up Booktype ( http://52.10.81.81/ ), people must start using/learning it
<williamk> Booktype manual : http://sourcefabric.booktype.pro/booktype-20-for-authors-and-publishers/what-is-booktype/ 
<Kilos> oh no one started yet?
<Kilos> jacques hasnt been  here this week i think'
<Kilos> Maaz  seen jacques_stry
<Maaz> Kilos: jacques_stry was last seen 2 days, 13 hours, 59 minutes and 50 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-05-17 22:41:22 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-05-18 06:20:56 PDT
<williamk> just 4 people registered
<Kilos> maybe try advertise it more
<Kilos> tell all you lug peeps to tweet it and fb it
<inetpro> Kilos: oh wow!
<Kilos> s/you/your
<Kilos> what?
 * inetpro only went to read the meeting logs now
<Kilos> and?
<gremble> inetpro: it served no purpose other than being an additional page with irrelevant information. Also, I like to remember where I serve my personal info and limit such activities as much as possible.
<inetpro> most of the membership board forgot?
<Kilos> all of them
<inetpro> gremble: hmm...
<Kilos> dholbach mailed us after time was over
<inetpro> I understand
<Kilos> bad show
<inetpro> gremble: but I still think you would be an excellent candidate for membership
<gremble> inetpro: besides for the fact that I don't like/use ubuntu? :P
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: kick him
<inetpro> oops...
<Kilos> he uses linux
<inetpro> no don't kick him
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> makes for some very interesting conversations here
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> Did any of the network people ending up helping the guy that wanted a wifi server?
 * inetpro missed it
<inetpro> no idea
<gremble> Oh he was just told to make a wireless AP
<Kilos> apart from you some gave ideas gremble  
<gremble> Anyone know of SFD this year?
<Kilos> pro mentioned something
<Kilos> would be cool to have a UH there inetpro  
<gremble> UH?
<Kilos> ubuntu hour
<gremble> If it is anything like last years, I doubt there will even be an hour
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<gremble> haha
<Kilos> wb Mopkop  
<inetpro> no need for UH at that event
<Kilos> ok
 * inetpro wants to try and organise ubuntu freebies for the event
<Kilos> what kinda freebies?
<gremble> I still have a handfull of stickers from Stallman's visit
<gremble> :P
<inetpro> Kilos: CD's
<Kilos> hi Langjan  
<Kilos> what broke
<Langjan> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> jy maak my senuweeagtig om te kom hallo se
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> haha nee man ek terg
<Langjan> weet ja
<Langjan> met tong in die kies 
<Kilos> hoe gaan dit oom
<Langjan> goed dankie en jy?
<Kilos> jou vriend was hier vit 10 sekondes
<Kilos> goed dankie
<Langjan> Ok wanneer was dit? 
<Kilos> paar dae terug, net in  en uit, niks gese nie
<inetpro> Kilos: stuff like this: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza/status/600396205986811905
<Langjan> O ja ek het hom net gewys op sy tweede masjien
<inetpro> or more like this: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CFSzvVoWgAMXct3.jpg
<Kilos> al twee op buntu nou?
<Langjan> ja
<Kilos> mooi
<inetpro> gremble: http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2015
<Kilos> freebie laptop inetpro  
<Langjan> I discovered his older machine had the same ddr2 as my laptop so we swapped so he has 2gb and installed ubuntu 14.04 on both, he is very happy thus far
<Kilos> great
<inetpro> Kilos: ideally this: https://twitter.com/silbs/status/596688284270665730
<Langjan> Mine seems to be no change on 1Gb from 2Gb
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> is your a faster one
<gremble> inetpro: So it hasn't been put on the wiki yet?
<Kilos> wow inetpro  get me some too
<inetpro> gremble: no
<gremble> I hope that someone has started making phonecalls or something at least :P
<inetpro> gremble: but I see kmf wants to join our meeting on Tuesday
<Kilos> yay
<Langjan> Dunno, got it with 1GB memory then upgraded to 2 but cannot see the difference
<Kilos> long time no hear from him
<inetpro> probably to start the conversation for organising the event
<gremble> Fisher, the guy that organised last years' meeting?
<inetpro> gremble: yep, https://twitter.com/kmf
<Mopkop1> My Pidgin drop die heeltyd...
<gremble> I've met him. Nice fellow. 
<Kilos> well Langjan  as long as you all happy thats good
<Mopkop1> Nevermind...
<Langjan> Yes he is very happy, like a kid withh a new toy
<Kilos> man Mopkop1  kry hexchat
<gremble> I don't know if I will make the meeting, but I am pretty keen to help if I can
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> gremble: great!
<Langjan> OK Kilos  just dropped in to say thanks and all is fine
<Mopkop1> Anyway: Good Night everyone! Going to sleep now.
<inetpro> Kilos: remind me of his promise :-)
<gremble> Last year I was installation support for ArchLinux haha
<Kilos> ty Langjan  thoughtful of you. look after yourself
<Kilos> inetpro  whose promise
<Langjan> Will do thks Kilos  you also
<inetpro> oh by the way, welcome back oom Langjan... nice to see you here and sorry for ignoring you
<Langjan> No problem inetpro , can see youre busy
<Kilos> at least he says sorry to you
<inetpro> Kilos: 05/20 22:02:16 <gremble> I don't know if I will make the meeting, but I am pretty keen to help if I can
<Kilos> me he ignores and ignores the apology too
<Langjan> thks to all who helped me and suiram
 * inetpro even missed mopkop saying good night
<Kilos> oh ok inetpro  
<inetpro> struggling to see all conversations
<Kilos> you welcome anytime Langjan  
<Langjan> OK slaap lekker julle jongmanne
<Kilos> jy ook dankie oom
<inetpro> Langjan: goeie nag oom
<Langjan> en nogmaal dankie
<Langjan> nag inetpro 
<inetpro> hoop hy bly gelukkig
<inetpro> :-)
<Langjan> slaap lekker, dankie
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> tough old men, happy with unity
<Kilos> sjoe
<gremble> I think I am doing Software Carpentry instructor training in August. We could probably host a training event that day :o
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<gremble> I think I am also going to do the sleeping thing
<gremble> Good night
<williamk> Good night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-05-21
<mazal> Morning everyone , this is interesting : http://www.webupd8.org/2015/05/how-to-hide-files-and-folders-in-your.html 
<mazal> I never knew that trick
<barrydk> More almal
<Kilos> hi barrydk  and everyone else
<Kilos> inetpro  it works ty
<Kilos> oh and morning
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<ThatGraemeGuy> moo
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hmm...
<stickyboy> Raise your hand if you have a mug of hot coffee.
<stickyboy> o/
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> mine only warm
<stickyboy> Aw
<Kilos> uh oh mazal broke something
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<Squirm> Good day
 * Squirm eyes ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> o_O
<Squirm> Load Shedding at 12 :/
<ThatGraemeGuy> we had ours early today
<ThatGraemeGuy> at work
<ThatGraemeGuy> 16:00 at home :-/
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: what do you think of puppet?
<ThatGraemeGuy> we use it
<Squirm> I know
<Squirm> That's why I ask :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> its a steep learning curve
<stickyboy> Man, crypto is tough.
<stickyboy> Squirm: I use ansible... because it goes over SSH and doesn't need daemons.
<Squirm> stickyboy: we use it to
<ThatGraemeGuy> I don't know enough about config management in general to debate the pros and cons of any of them
<ThatGraemeGuy> it was here when i joined, its still here
<Squirm> Just curious as to how you find it
<ThatGraemeGuy> i find it necessary as soon as you're managing more than 5 servers
<Squirm> stickyboy: ansible is great
<ThatGraemeGuy> but again, its config management that's necessary, not specifically puppet
<Squirm> Yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> i guess i don't really know how to answer your question
<Squirm> Ok
<Squirm> Don't worry then :P
<Squirm> I think I need coffee
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<stickyboy> Squirm: We just put our infrastructure scripts on GitHub last week: https://github.com/ilri/rmg-ansible-public
<stickyboy> ThatGraemeGuy: config management makes me so happy.
<Squirm> stickyboy: cool. We have a private bitcucket repo
<stickyboy> Squirm: :P
<stickyboy> Ours is divided into public and private.
<stickyboy> We inherit from the private one.
<stickyboy> Open by default, yo.
<stickyboy> Something to strive for. ;)
<Squirm> I want to put them on github
<Squirm> We have a secrets direcotry, where we use ansible-vault to encrypt everything inside
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<Squirm> Wooo
<Squirm> Crap - I need coffee now
<Squirm> 20min till load shedding
<stickyboy> Squirm: ansible-vault can encrypt directories? :D
<stickyboy> Who knew!
<stickyboy> The ansible scripts for my personal blog are 100% on GitHub (including SSL private keys): http://github.com/alanorth/ansible-personal
<stickyboy> I use ansible-vault there for the host_vars.
<stickyboy> I dislike ansible-vault because it breaks grep. :P
<Squirm> stickyboy: not really
<Squirm> Used find
<Squirm> and power's out
<Squirm> me
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> We stay up
<Squirm> The office is dark
<Squirm> bbl
<Kilos> sigh
 * Padroni waves
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Padroni> hi
<Padroni> how are you
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Squirm> So, we use foreman to generate upstart scipts. When we do a foreman start, in the application directory, the app starts perfectly. When we do a sudo start <app_name>, upstart forks the process many times and uses all available RAM
<Squirm> But why!
<stickyboy> Squirm: Blame Canada.
<stickyboy> Squirm: encrypted files breaks the ability to grep to find where you've set things.
<stickyboy> That's what I meant earlier.
<Squirm> Oh
<Squirm> yeah
<Squirm> but then you just know where things are :)
<stickyboy> Squirm: I got 40 servers. :)
<stickyboy> I need to grep to see where I set something heeheh, like which hosts override apt_mirror, or whatever.
<Padroni> any good php coders here?
<Padroni> I gots me a question...
<ThatGraemeGuy> isn't that a bit of an oxymoron?
<Padroni> in that case, I got a few questions...
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Ok , I want one of two things
<Padroni> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<mazal> Either 6 beers , or a big hammer
 * Padroni does not share beer
<Kilos> Tinuva  you the php guy arent you?
<mazal> K , hand the hammer then :P
<Tinuva> i know some php
<Tinuva> not a guru
<Kilos> Padroni  ask him
<Kilos> when you have a problem just state the problem clearly and hope for the best someone sees it and knows the answer
<Padroni> Tinuva: check your pvt
<MaNI> pvt, you're doing IRC wrong, if its long just pastebin it and then ask your question where everyone can see it, those best able to help will help when they can :p
<Padroni> You asume I will actually go and paste code instead of using pastebin....
<Padroni> shame on you, sir.
<Kilosbento> hmm... power again, now new modem doesnt want to connect
<Kilosbento> wbb
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> hmm...
<Squirm> Home time
<Kilos> later Squirm  
<Squirm> Meh
<Squirm> Load Shedding at home now
<Kilos> ai!
<MaNI2> fun
<Kilos> and more than 4 more years of it
<MaNI2> I imagine most of us will have installed systems to work around it within two years
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<inetpro> hello Kilos
<inetpro> what did I miss?
<Kilos> power offs thats about it
<Kilos> oh i needed your find capabiliies 
<inetpro> for?
<Kilos> that command the fly gave to put in a site please
<inetpro> oi
<inetpro> Kilos: it's just a link
<inetpro> HTML without links is almost useless
<inetpro> so it is just a very normal link to your site
<Kilos> i want to put the whole thing in my google site
<inetpro> only difference is that you add the title attribute so the search engines will know what to put as the title
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i can never find the correct logs
<inetpro> Kilos: <a href="http://ubuntu-africa.info/" title="Ubuntu Africa">Ubuntu Africa</a>
<Kilos> ty my pro
<inetpro> in the browser you will just see Ubuntu Africa
<inetpro> a = anchor 
<Kilos> cool, i have that google site someone made for me, i want to make it work
<Kilos> https://sites.google.com/site/mileyssite/ that ok?
<inetpro> href = Document base URL
<Kilos> did i do it wrong?
<inetpro> obviously
<Kilos> uh oh
<inetpro> in the browser you should see Ubuntu Africa and it should be clickable
<inetpro> Kilos: you must edit in code view
<Kilos> ai! whats that
 * inetpro has no idea how you do that with a google site
<inetpro> maybe there is even a widget for it
<inetpro> RTFS
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> nuvolari  ping
<Kilos> either him or/and wesley made the site
<inetpro> nee man... just do it!
<Kilos> i have no idea what you are talking about inetpro  
<inetpro> show us a screenshot where you edited that ^
<Kilos> pling pling pling all the time and boem boem from pidgin
<Kilos> meeting place very busy and im not even following
<Kilos> oh do you mean it must show as a clickable link
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> if i just add spaces either side of the link it should show
<superfly> inetpro: http://libreboard.com/
<inetpro> superfly: hi
<inetpro> have you moved to it?
<superfly> not yet, about to install it
<inetpro> does it have an android app?
<inetpro> superfly: when you say about to install you mean as in on your own infrastructure?
<superfly> yes, on my own infrastructure
<superfly> inetpro: I don't know if it has an Android app. Probably not. BUT it wasn't unusable when I tried it out
<inetpro> hmm... you know anyone using it?
<superfly> Not specifically. I saw it on Google+
<superfly> inetpro: they use it themselves ;-) http://libreboard.com/boards/MeSsFJaSqeuo9M6bs/libreboard-roadmap
<inetpro> the basics look very very similar, but keyboard shortcuts and mouse navigation seem different
<inetpro> no checklists
<inetpro> no due dates
<superfly> http://libreboard.com/boards/MeSsFJaSqeuo9M6bs/libreboard-roadmap/8WRaDfPynA8K5pGys
<inetpro> seems slow to me as well, but that could be due to multiple factors
<inetpro> superfly: let me know when you've installed on your side, I'll join in to test
<superfly> inetpro: not going to install it just yet, I'm going to watch and wait for them to finish up checklists first
<inetpro> ah... ok
 * inetpro also thought to give them a chance to improve a bit
<inetpro> trello works perfectly for me, at least for now
<inetpro> import and export between trello and libreboard will also be nice
<inetpro> when done
<inetpro> Kilos: you coming right?
<inetpro> so who's here for the chairman discussion?
<superfly> inetpro: I also found this: https://pintask.me/
<inetpro> superfly: are you tired of trello? :-)
<superfly> no, I just prefer an open source solution
<superfly> just came across pintask while looking at libreboard
<inetpro> ahh, Nested lists looks like a nice feature
<Kilos> i found a think in the format button that says code but i dont see a change inetpro  
<Kilos> s/think/thing
<Kilos> inetpro  https://sites.google.com/site/mileyssite/
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> something changed
<inetpro> superfly: the first impression of that looks good
<inetpro> but I'll stick with trello at least for a bit
<Kilos> isnt there a last merge to do inetpro  superfly  ?
<Kilos> the spelling thing
<Kilos> or have i missed something again
<inetpro> am just busy getting a few users at the office used to this thing and can't jump around between different systems all the time 
<melodie> hi all
<Kilos> hi melodie  
<melodie> inetpro which one is best? Libreboard, or Kanboard?
<melodie> http://kanboard.net/  vs http://git.libreboard.com/libreboard/libreboard/ ?
<inetpro> melodie: I have no idea
<inetpro> melodie: which one do you use?
<inetpro> actually I think I could live with kanboard
<inetpro> looks very nice and basic to me
<inetpro> but the others are visually more attractive
<melodie> inetpro I use a wordpress plugin for now but I would consider moving to something more elaborate
<melodie> but not Trello
<melodie> and as it's not in a hurry I am interested about other's experience with open source kan boards?
<inetpro> I really haven't tried any of them for real projects
<melodie> inetpro if you do, I'll be interested in your feedback
<gremble> Good evening
<inetpro> melodie: I made a note of that 
<inetpro> gremble: hi and wb
<inetpro> Kilos: so, what do we say about the meeting
<Kilos> i havent read
<Kilos> oh you mean the 20.00?
<inetpro> anyone else interested in doing the chairing next week Tuesday?
<Kilos> we can do it, 
<inetpro> or shall we decide tomorrow?
<Kilos> oh that
<melodie> inetpro thanks!
<inetpro> superfly: I actually enjoy the calendar feature on Trello as well 
<inetpro> part of the power-ups
<melodie> power-ups ? 
<melodie> something you pay for? or what?
<Kilos> inetpro  https://sites.google.com/site/mileyssite/
<inetpro> melodie: I'm not sure what happens when my Trello Gold status runs out, whether those features will fall away
<gremble> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/05/africas-worst-new-internet-censorship-law-could-be-coming-south-africa
<inetpro> for every person you get to join Trello, we'll give you a free month of Trello Gold, up to 12 months
<kulelu88> they probably do
 * Kilos waits
<Kilos> gremble  kulelu88  https://sites.google.com/site/mileyssite/
<Kilos> that link works hey
<inetpro> Kilos: no just change to the correct text 
<melodie> inetpro you can ask the Trello team about that
<inetpro> now*
<inetpro> melodie: not serious
<inetpro> if it's gone, it give me more reason to switch to something else
<melodie> what is not serious ?
<melodie> you should switch to something else
<melodie> but Trello is nice to try
<kulelu88> ehh don't be linking me to the source of evil aka google
<inetpro> sorry kulelu88
<kulelu88> gremble: it's to stop you young guys and your pornhub 
<kulelu88> I'm kidding inetpro :P
<Kilos> trello works well
<Kilos> inetpro   dont understand
<gremble> That is indeed a website Kilos 
<inetpro> lol
<gremble> I've refreshed a few times.. no change
<Kilos> oh my
<gremble> I don't know what I'm looking at
<Kilos> the background is supposed to change
<Kilos> what do you see
<gremble> White with an incorrectly enclosed anchor tag to take me to the ubuntu-za site
<Kilos> oh my now you broke it inetpro  
<gremble> ubuntu-africa.info site
<gremble> sorry
<Kilos> i mean once you tick the link it must go to the site then refresh must change background
<kulelu88> it's not broken. it's possibly cached
<Kilos> it doesnt work so it is broken
<gremble> Fuck ton of JavaScript for such a tiny site
<gremble> haha
<kulelu88> Kilos was using angular and ember for a redirect :D
<Kilos> google broke it
 * Kilos cries
<inetpro> obviously inetpro had everything to do with it
<Kilos> yes yes
<inetpro> yikes!
<Kilos> inetpro  fix it
<gremble> Speaking of inetpro, I'm going to go make tea and think of a cartoon for the newspaper
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> mr fixit broke it
<kulelu88> you work for Die Perdeby???? :D
<Kilos> inetpro  dont sit there smirking. can i delete that code and just put the link there and will the command still work
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> lemme try again
<kulelu88> Kilos: show us the code: pastee.org
<Kilos> that one command?
<Kilos> don you see it
<kulelu88> show us the code Kilos 
<Kilos> <a href="http://ubuntu-africa.info/" title="Ubuntu Africa">Ubuntu Africa</a>
<kulelu88> there's no other code?
<Kilos> no thats all then i used the edit function to create a link
<kulelu88> you already created the link right there
<Kilos> from here https://support.google.com/sites/answer/153196?hl=en
<Kilos> it didnt light up
<kulelu88> it should be purple now if you've already clicked on it
<inetpro> Kilos: do you see the thing that says <HTML> at the end?
<inetpro> click it
<Kilos> oh that code
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> http://bin.snyman.info/55haj
<Kilos> not much
<inetpro> that is not all of it
<kulelu88> I don't understand what you guys are struggling with
<inetpro> kulelu88: don't worry, me neither
<Kilos> thats all that shows when i tick html
<gremble> kulelu88: It's just Perdeby but yes
<Kilos> oh my
<kulelu88> gremble: I need to get a copy and stalk your photo there
<inetpro> Kilos: put the code in there and save and see what it does
<gremble> I'm a copy editor/cartoonist. You wouldn't see my picture in it
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> put the code in where
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> you mean there where that long command is?
<gremble> Are you guys teaching Kilos to write HTML, remotely?
<inetpro> Kilos: the help page you gave us a link to says, "Remove formatting and edit HTML"
<Kilos> nono he is telling me how to get that command to do its job
<inetpro> "You can remove the formatting from any part of your page by highlighting the relevant text and clicking this icon."
<inetpro> "Click the HTML button to edit the HTML on your site. Please keep in mind that we do limit the amount of editing that can be done. Some advanced coding won't work."
<inetpro> what is so difficult to understand from that?
<inetpro> what superfly gave you is not just any junk piece of text, and is not a command, it is HTML code
<Kilos> http://bin.snyman.info/rswyp
<inetpro> fix it
<Kilos> oh must i remove the refresh bit
<inetpro> superfly: help!
<inetpro> where's that grease can of yours?
<Kilos> ai!
<kulelu88> are you guys trying to make the link into just words and not the actual link?
<inetpro> kulelu88: you guys?
<kulelu88> I mean Kilos 
<Kilos> wait a bit and let me try something
<kulelu88> Kilos: try learning on codecademy.com
<superfly> Kilos: http://htmldog.com/
<inetpro> I'm sure he will get it right with just a little bit of thinking
<gremble> htmldog.com is one of the best introductory references to html and css that I have come across
<inetpro> Kilos: just try again, before you jump to something else
 * inetpro likes the suggestions
<inetpro> just go to the HTML code where you remove the refresh text and press ENTER and ENTER and paste the code exactly like superfly gave it and save
<inetpro> don't worry about anything else
<inetpro> removed*
<gremble> Does the site.google thing use some of that newfangled magic to WYSIWYG edit the page?
<inetpro> gremble: exactly
 * gremble shudders
<Kilos> something changed now, can i just remove the code line
<Kilos> https://sites.google.com/site/mileyssite/
<inetpro> Kilos: just go to the HTML code where you removed the refresh text and press ENTER and ENTER and paste the code exactly like superfly gave it and save
<gremble> That didn't fix it
<Kilos> but now above it shows Ubuntu africa and it lights up
<inetpro> gremble: I don't think he read that just yet
<inetpro> Kilos: ahh... nou praat ons
<Kilos> so can i just remove the code now
<inetpro> now he just needs to find the right place to edit things
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> julle maak my mal
<inetpro> Kilos: it's all yours, you can edit everything there
<gremble> Now we just have to teach him how to set up an apache config file and he is ready to become a UX Architect
<Kilos> man what i mean is can i remove the code and the link will still work
<inetpro> try it and see what it does
<gremble> Kilos: Try it and see what breaks. 
<Kilos> snap
<Kilos> you two are in cohoots
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> cahoots
<gremble> We've self-learnt programming at some time or another
<gremble> :P
<Mopkop> Good evening friends!
<kulelu88> how does an Apache config file may you good at user experience? O.o
<gremble> Learning to program is a lot more fun than learning to fix your car. You can break things while learning and not worry about any consequences
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> i Mopkop  
<inetpro> Kilos: giving up is the only sure way to fail
<gremble> kulelu88: Nothing.
<Mopkop> gremble: I like your style!
<inetpro> wb Mopkop
<gremble> Haha
<Mopkop> Did I miss the meeting? We had loadshedding.
<Kilos> easier to fix cars trucks tractors and forklift trucks
<gremble> Kilos: only after you've done it for a couple of years
<superfly> Mopkop: meeting is next week tuesday
<Mopkop> superfly: Oh, I thought there was one tonight. Did we get a chairperson yet?
<Kilos> https://sites.google.com/site/mileyssite/
<superfly> Mopkop: no
<inetpro> Mopkop: nobody interested just yet, I guess that means I do the chairing
<inetpro> unless you want to try
<Kilos> oh gremble  i remembered, this is all to save doing the SEO thing
<gremble> What does search engine optimisation have to do with it?
<Kilos> well you couldnt find it by googling ubuntu africa
<Kilos> yahoo cant find it at all
<gremble> You're not. Ubuntu is one of the key elements of african philosophy
<gremble> So googling ubuntu africa is going to give you links of that nature
<Kilos> yes but i wanted this one to show in the list
<Kilos> it didnt before
<gremble> Don't think it'll get there without more citations. At least ubuntu-za.org is second if you search "ubuntu africa linux"
<Kilos> now the link is in a google sit
<superfly> A better phrase would probably be "Ubuntu Linux Africa"
<Kilos> e
<kulelu88> in theory it's a key philosophy. then xenophobia starts
<Mopkop> inetpro: Oh no, I do not feel comfortable yet. I've only attended one meeting. But I'm sure everyone want you to chair it anyway.
<kulelu88> +1 superfly 
<Kilos> ok ill try do that
<inetpro> kulelu88: superfly is not available unfortunately
<gremble> superfly: that is actually worse :P
<gremble> well, if I search it
<kulelu88> inetpro: wrong reference
<inetpro> hmm... again :-)
<Mopkop> lol
<kulelu88> Somebody needs to proof-read the EFFs documents, "South Africa is one of Africa's largest and fastest growing economies," is a lie 
<kulelu88> it is large, but not fastest growing
<Kilos> https://sites.google.com/site/mileyssite/
 * Kilos waits
<melodie> ha ha !
<melodie> what are you going to write there? :)
<Kilos> they make me old melodie  
<melodie> how is that? 
<Kilos> just click Ubuntu Linux Africa
<melodie> hi kulelu88 : which country in Africa is the fastest growing economically?
<gremble> Nigeria
 * Kilos still waiting
<melodie> gremble ?
<kulelu88> wrong gremble 
<gremble> Oh?
<melodie> Kilos what are you waiting? the pic is beautiful
<inetpro> Kilos: you waiting to grow older?
<superfly> Nigeria is the largest
<kulelu88> It's the smaller economies that start from bases of nothing. Angola is growing at like 8-10%
<superfly> I don't know which is the fastest growing
<Kilos> does it change when you refresh
<melodie> Kilos everything works, it seems
<Kilos> wooo
<kulelu88> World Bank data should have the accurate estimate
<Kilos> ty melodie  
<melodie> Kilos yes, the image changes
<melodie> you need to refresh with Shift+F5
<gremble> Oh Nigeria has the largest GDP. I stand corrected. Neat
<melodie> so you force the browser to refresh it's cache
<Kilos> ah
<melodie> gremble GDP ?
<kulelu88> Gross Domestic Product
<melodie> x y product ?
<melodie> oh !
<Kilos> if you tick the rload button it changes for me
<Kilos> reload
<Kilos> so now google should find it
<melodie> what is the "Gross Domestic Product" referring to? Over here they use "PIB" which is "inside brut product" (which is as meaningless to me btw)
<Kilos> now to teach yahoo and bing
<kulelu88> It is how much value the economy produces 
<Kilos> what the country produces
<Kilos> inetpro  are you happy with that now??
<inetpro> Kilos: uh, I had a problem with it?
<Kilos> well duh!
<Kilos> not the site man the link from my site
<melodie> kulelu88 what is the value supposed to be: exported goods, sum (plus or minus) between exports and imports, or what the people in the country generate as income? 
<melodie> what is it and what should be really considered, for the sake/well-being of the people?
<kulelu88> shit, I can't recall
<kulelu88> GDP is just a reflection of production/value, not of equality 
<Kilos> i think its what we produce for export purposes
<Kilos> or else every thing we propuce
<kulelu88> http://www.investorwords.com/2153/GDP.html
<Kilos> gold platinum veggies and fruit etc
<kulelu88> total value of final goods and services
<melodie> humm
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> Kilos: adding the link to your site will be like adding a grain of sand to sandcastle
<inetpro> it will take a bit more to alter search results than that
<inetpro> to a sandcastle*
<Kilos> yes inetpro   so maybe i must still do the SEO thing
<inetpro> Kilos: I wouldn't worry too much about it
<Kilos> and then google it from  3 browsers every day
<inetpro> won't help
<Kilos> you dont have time to worry
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> remember, your results are not the same as other's results
<inetpro> google knows you
<Kilos> and post the link on twit place and facebook
<melodie> <Kilos> and then google it from  3 browsers every day || + 1 for inetpro 
<melodie> well, Kilos you can do it, but just remove all your cookies 
<melodie> XD
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: google may even know you better than you know yourself
<Kilos> ya most likely
<melodie> and change your mac adress with macchanger
<melodie> and also your ip 
<Kilos> oo much work
<Kilos> too
<melodie> of course
<melodie> you want to know what Google loves : I tell you
<Kilos> tell
<melodie> I know what Google loves and how they put your words in their search engines
<melodie> figure out: they sell adds. then for the final target, the add must be on the pages that they are looking for
<Kilos> then just tell them to prioritize ubuntu linux africa
<melodie> so what do you need to do for that to happen? just write interesting content !
<melodie> and do that as often as possible
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> you want me to work more
<melodie> so with your website, you also need a blog
<melodie> no, to work intelligently
<melodie> which you do!
<Kilos> nono i use the guys intelligence
<melodie> but for seo you need to write articles and post content
<inetpro> good night everyone
<melodie> inetpro good night 
<Mopkop> inetpro: Lekker slaap!
<Kilos> night inetpro  sleep tight
<melodie> Kilos well maybe a planet attached to the website could help?
<Kilos> what kind of planet?
<melodie> then all the people joining ubuntu africa would have their content seen there
<melodie> I show you
<melodie> hard to find a working one in English right now
<melodie> hold on, I keep seeking for one
<Kilos> ok
<melodie> got one!
<melodie> http://linuxmint.com/planet/index2.php
<melodie> I miss the word in English
<melodie> people have the link to their blog added there
<melodie> and when they post, it appears on the planet
<Kilos> oh
<melodie> some provide the full article, some an extract... 
<melodie> best would be full articles
<Kilos> oh like planet.ubuntu.com
<melodie> http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<melodie> yes !
<Kilos> ill look into that tomorrow
<melodie> :)
<Kilos> very tired now
<melodie> let me know then
<melodie> sure, it's late
<Kilos> ty for the help lady
<Kilos> im here all day when we got power
#ubuntu-za 2015-05-22
<andrewlsd> Morning all, just here briefly today.
<barrydk> More almal
<andrewlsd> Môre barrydk
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> morning all
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo Kilos 
<Kilos> hi dan TinuvaMac  
<Kilos> danfowler  too
<inetpro> goo mornings
<Kilos> goo morning inetpro  
<danfowler> heyyyy
<Kilos> the calender reminder thing works good ty
<inetpro> hmm... at least it's Friday
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> hi mazal  barrydk  MaNI2  
<mazal> More oom Kilos
<mazal> And everyone else
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi mazal 
<pieter2627> morning mazal and all others
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<mazal> Morning pieter2627
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<stickyboy> y u no
<Kilos> hi stickyboy  
<stickyboy> Kilos: ohai
<stickyboy> South Africa is heading for wjl1ln31l
<Kilos> what is that stickyboy  ?
<stickyboy> Kilos: Africa's Worst New Internet Censorship Law Could Be Coming to South Africa
<stickyboy> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/05/africas-worst-new-internet-censorship-law-could-be-coming-south-africa
<stickyboy> :/
<stickyboy> Encrypt all the things.
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hmm... such a noisy channel
<MaNI> various countries seem to want to ban encryption entirely
<MaNI> wait what, I can't make a game and give it to people without applying for a permit first?
<MaNI> wow
<Kilos> lol
<Mopkop> Hello all!
<Kilos> hi Mopkop  
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi magespawn  q
<Kilos> no q
<gremble> o/
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<gremble> How are you Kilos?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<gremble> I am well thank you
<Kilos> just dont like the cold
<gremble> I'm just so glad that it is friday
<gremble> I'm so tired haha
<Kilos> are you going to rest?
<gremble> I'm not going to wake up at 5am
<gremble> but no rest
<gremble> Almost exams
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh my , good luck
<gremble> thanks
<gremble> Doctor WHO!
<Kilos> hmm...
<superfly> Guess what time it is?!
<Kilos> tell?
<Kilos> 2.17
<superfly> no, it's LOAD SHEDDING TIME!!!
<Kilos> oh my
<gremble> Good tymes
<superfly> Kilos: have you learnt HTML yet?
<Kilos> ai! superfly  its too much for me but i changed some stuff with the tools in google and it seems to be working
<superfly> Kilos: it's not too much for you, I know you can do it. Just take it slowly and try out all the examples.
<Kilos> ok ill try again
<superfly> htmldog.com is still the best HTML-from-scratch tutorial I've ever seen.
<Kilos> for normal peeps yes
<superfly> Kilos: and you don't need a web site and an internet connection to do it. You can do it all on your computer. Just press "Ctrl+O" in Firefox or Chrome to open the file you edited.
<Kilos> but ill give it another go
<Kilos> that shoes my desktop
<Kilos> shows
<Kilos> oh
<superfly> well, you'll need the site, but you don't need to host your code on some web site, you can just put it in a file on your computer
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> looks like pro is gonna chair next meet
<gremble> Why don't you host it Kilos?
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> we trying to get new peeps to feel the power
<Kilos> i cant keep up with what i have to do as is, so more thinking is more headaches
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> magespawn: really!?
<inetpro> superfly: your loadshedding over?
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<superfly> "It's only just beguuuuun..."
<inetpro> ai!
<superfly> it started at 8, due to finish at 10
<superfly> or soon thereafter
<inetpro> ah, so you are on the mobile?
<superfly> netbook + phone
<inetpro> what do you have again, LG?
<superfly> LG G2
<inetpro> happy with it?
<superfly> FAN tastic phone
<inetpro> what was the price?
<superfly> R4K
 * inetpro feels like kicking magespawn
<gremble> why?
<inetpro> oh hi gremble
<inetpro> gremble: all the spam
<Kilos> ai! shame inetpro  
<Kilos> its his connection not him
<inetpro> superfly: black or white? and how much memory and storage?
<Kilos> you becoming a real gumpy
<superfly> black, 32G
<superfly> 2G RAM, I think
<superfly> *maybe* 3
<inetpro> but Kilos, he won't see all our conversations anyway
<superfly> can't remember, but it doesn't matter
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> superfly: nice!
<inetpro> Kilos: inetpro grumpy? never!
<Kilos> rofl
<superfly> inetpro: bought it from the ZA Orange store
<inetpro> superfly: I remember you talking about it
<superfly> took 6 weeksto get here
<inetpro> looks like a good deal
<inetpro> yikes! That is long...
<inetpro> superfly: how's the battery performance?
<superfly> yeah. it's fine if you're expecting it, but not if you aren't. the G2 is a popular phone
<superfly> inetpro: AMAZING
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good night oom...
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> oh superfly, have you checked you Trello menu? I don't think the power-ups are only for gold members 
<inetpro> your Trello menu*
<superfly> nope
<superfly> inetpro: actually, I think those power ups have always been there
<superfly> I remember the "getting old" one from when we used to use Trello at work a few years ago
<inetpro> nice to know, thanks for checking
 * inetpro likes the aging and the calendar features
<inetpro> voting could be useful as well but I don't think it is very visible to users
<superfly> woo, power back on
<inetpro> superfly: great!
<inetpro> superfly: have you ever seen or heard of https://www.mindmup.com/ ?
<superfly> inetpro: have you ever used Freemind, BTW?
<inetpro> superfly: yes
<superfly> ah
<inetpro> this one looks like it's open source
<superfly> indeed
 * inetpro enjoyed VYM for some time
<gremble> VYM?
<inetpro> VYM for View Your Mind
<inetpro> aptitude show vym
<gremble> I use a pencil and paper for those things usually
<inetpro> nice thing about mindmup is that you can collaborate online with others
<inetpro> http://blog.mindmup.com/p/realtime-collaboration.html
<gremble> That looks very cool
 * inetpro agrees with gremble
<inetpro> superfly: @Eskom_MediaDesk Eskom stopped load shedding at 21:50 on 22 May 2015. It is important to note that restoration of power takes longer in some areas.
<superfly> inetpro: yep
<gremble> "we have iPads in the afterlife? haha We have Steve Jobs"
<gremble> Haha
#ubuntu-za 2015-05-23
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi  Tonberry  
<Kilos> hi georgelappies  
<georgelappies> hi Kilos, how are you doing?
<Kilos> good ty georgelappies  and you?
<georgelappies> good thanks :)
<Kilos> better with me i think, im here every day
<Kilos> hehe
<Tonberry> hi
<georgelappies> lol, was on leave down at the coast for two weeks :)
<Kilos> lekker
<georgelappies> yeah was needed
<Kilos> i miss the beach
<Kilos> much warmer than here
<Kilos> even this poor sun is diluted through the polution
<Langjan> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Langjan  ek sal nie vra nie
<Kilos> gaan dit goed?
<Langjan> Als wel dankie
<Langjan> en met jou?
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> ook goed dankie net die koue is nie vir my nie
<Langjan> ek wys net 'n vriend hoe naby hulp is
<Kilos> ah
<Langjan> koue ook nie vir my nie maar hier nog lekker 
<Langjan> sy naam is Kobus
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> dag kobus
<Langjan> kobus se jy moet warmbad-toe kom
<Kilos> jy is altyd welkom om hulp hier te vra
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> vanoggend was 13 grade, en by julle? 
<Kilos> 7
<Langjan> eish!
<Langjan> brrrr
<Kilos> lol ja dis nie lekker nie
<Langjan> OK Kilos  ek gaan groet, mooi loop en geniet die dag 
<Kilos> selle daar my vriend
<Langjan> dankie
<Mopkop> Hello!
<gremble> o/
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<gremble> How are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you ?
<gremble> I am well thanks you
<Squirm> Afternoon
<gremble> hry Squirm 
<Squirm> Hurry when gremble? ;)
<Squirm> :P
<gremble> All the time
<gremble> These rodents are in such a hurry that when they stop for too long they die https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etruscan_shrew
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we are having a rat plague atm
<MaNI> time to get some pet owls
<Kilos> there are a few around, but rats are in ceilings and every store, 
<MaNI> where are you? :p
<Kilos> eat my strawberries before they are fully ripe, grrr
<Kilos> west of pta
<gremble> Kilos: Get yourself a big stick and go hunt them
<gremble> Just don't use poison
<gremble> It'll kill your snakes and birds of prey
<Kilos> there is a differerent poison now that makes them bleed to death, i think that one is ok for anything that eats the carcases
<MaNI> more cats :p
<Kilos> na they stupid things, they stand and meow for milk and cat food then sleep all night
<Kilos> rather chase birds
<gremble> Rats tend to be big for house cats.
<gremble> Kilos: poison sometimes leave residue in the bodies so I wouldn't trust it. Kill the rats also don't really allow for control of the population. If you kill the rats that control the territory, others just move in. A better idea would be to catch them and steralise the males I think. (which would be reasonably easy)
<Kilos> only cats that kill rats are those you dont feed
<Kilos> hahaha im not going to all that trouble, we found some good stuff, but i think its also been banned now
<Kilos> rat glue
<Kilos> you spread it on a plank and put some cheese in the middle, they stick to glue and one can use a hammer
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> and rat traps catch many too
<gremble> Alright then...
<Kilos> very gluey glue
<Squirm> Squash time
<Squirm> *gone
<Kilos> if you put your hand in it you lift the whole plank
<MaNI> real cats not wussie ones :p
<MaNI> or lock them in the ceiling and don't let them out until they've manned up :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> these are meneer rats, they eat half the plastic handle off a screwdriver
<MaNI> haha
<gremble> In Alexandria there is a problem with rats killing and mutilating children
<gremble> Rats are a bigger issue than we would like to think them to be
<Kilos> i nkow they are a bad pest, eat the plastic off electric wiring and so on in the ceiling and eat holes in ceiling to get down into house
<MaNI> yeah apparently fear of owls and delibritely poisoning them isn't helping either 
<Kilos> terrible things
<Kilos> there arent enough owls. one rat every 2 days or so does nothing to cut them down
<Kilos> i think they can have about a dozen babies at a time
<Kilos> worse than pigs
<gremble> Pest control is not necessarily about killing them faster than they reproduce. If that was the only way we had at our disposal, rats have won already
<Kilos> we need pied pipers
<gremble> To lead away the children?
<Kilos> no man the rats
<Kilos> didnt the pied piper of hamalin lead the rats away?
<Kilos> hamelin
<Kilos> that place
<Kilos> Maaz  google pied piper of hamelin
<Maaz> Kilos: "Pied Piper of Hamelin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pied_Piper_of_Hamelin :: "Robert Browning: the Pied Piper of Hamelin: the complete text" http://www.indiana.edu/~librcsd/etext/piper/text.html :: "The Disturbing True Story of the Pied Piper of Hamelin | Ancient ..." http://www.ancient-origins.net/myths-legends
<Maaz> /disturbing-true-story-pied-piper-hamelin-001969 :: "Pied Piper of Hameln" http://www.pitt.edu/~dash…
<gremble> He stole the children too
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> oh ok
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> http://archive.linuxgizmos.com/ubuntu-based-netbook-hits-south-africa-at-188/
<Kilos> who is gonna remember that next time someone asks
<Kilos> eish , so tiny
<gremble> Apparently you can get certification to write XML
<Kilos> grrrr power went for a while
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<Kilos> hi alphad  
<Kilos> and ambo  
<Kilos> no grumpy pro here tonight
<Kilos> night shift ThatGraemeGuy  ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> minetesting
<Kilos> lekker
<stickyboy> Anyone like Studio Ghibli?
<stickyboy> https://gist.github.com/tqbf/be58d2d39690c3b366ad#file-gistfile1-md
<stickyboy> Recommended Crypto for 2015.
<Kilos> hi stickyboy  
<stickyboy> Kilos: Yo
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi there inetpro  you nearly in time
<inetpro> for?
<captine> hi therehi all
<Kilos> wait and see
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> eish.  guys.  i am at a loss.  machine i am on has busted cd-drive.  Apple doesnt allow USB booting and external cd-drive didnt work..  check this log that i was wanting to reinstall to fix.
<captine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11311958/
<captine> looks like a bug exists...  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tzdata/+bug/1435593
<Kilos> Maaz  kilos.newblog is <reply> http://kilosubuntu.blogspot.com
<Maaz> Kilos: I already know stuff about kilos.newblog
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> easiest is to try borrow another dvd drive or maybe an external
<Kilos> i dunno if apples can boot from usb
<Kilos> inetpro  http://kilosubuntu.blogspot.com
<Kilos> oh my sorry captine  i just read all the story
<captine> np
<captine> need to look for second hand lenovo
<Kilos> captine  have you got synaptic on there?
<captine> yip
<Kilos> try i think in edit there is a choice called fix broken
<Kilos> tell me what you see captine  
<captine> fix broken claims success
<captine> however, tzdata still an issue
<captine> might be something broken with my python
<Kilos> try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<captine> just cannot apt-get upgrade or install etc
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> hmm... i had that prob once
<captine> that command give me.
<captine> Can't locate POSIX.pm in @INC (you may need to install the POSIX module) (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/i386-linux-gnu/perl/5.20.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.20.1 /usr/lib/i
<Kilos> no that rings a bell but it wasnt the cure iirc
<captine> meant perl not python
<captine> lol
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> where are the clever guys when you need them
<captine> dont stress.. going to try external cd drive again.  am hoping the usb port was just not strong enough to power it fully
<Kilos> i would do sudo touch /forcefsck and reboot and watch what it finds
<Kilos> hasnt the cable got 2 plugs at one end
<captine> yip
<captine> onlu used the one
<captine> lol
<Kilos> lol the second one is there for more power and also increases spead
<captine> when i do "locate POSIX.pm"  i get a location, however the file is not visible in the folder
<captine> anyhow, need to get some sleep.  thanks for the help.  will be back asap
<captine> night all
<Kilos> hight captine  
<stickyboy> Wow, look at Kilos giving fsck advice. :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> everyone fights me when i give that
<stickyboy> Nah, that's fine. hehe.
<Kilos> why didnt you help stickyboy  
<stickyboy> I wasn't here.
<stickyboy> hehe
<Kilos> i dont remember how i cured that prob
<stickyboy> I'm scared of dpkg.
<Kilos> dpkg --congigure -a has helped me a few times
<Kilos> stickyboy  go see my new blog man
<Kilos> http://kilosubuntu.blogspot.com
<stickyboy> Kilos: Oh wow, congrats.
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> im getting there
<Kilos> now bed time
<stickyboy> Kilos: `dpkg --configure -a` is definitely helpful. Sometimes it gets ugly though.
<Kilos> night all of you. sleep tight
<gremble> Good night Kilos 
#ubuntu-za 2015-05-24
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> Maaz  seen jacques_stry
<Maaz> Kilos: jacques_stry was last seen 6 days, 2 hours, 17 minutes and 18 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-05-17 22:41:22 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-05-18 06:20:56 PDT
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<Kilos> load shedding huh!
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> Anyone here ever set up a network bridge using network manager? 
<superfly> Ah, rebooting fixed it.
#ubuntu-za 2016-05-23
<mazal> mornings
<mazal> maaz tell inetpro That dolphin error is not occuring today
<Maaz> mazal: Got it, I'll tell inetpro on freenode
<theblazehen> Morning mazal, urbanslug, others
<mazal> Morning theblazehen
<mazal> Why larry hwy !!!!!
<mazal> Now the system crashed when formatting a stick is back :( And it was fine last week
<mazal> crashes*
<theblazehen> mazal: Formatting how? mkfs.fat or something?
<mazal> theblazehen, no in cli is fine , but with both gparted and k's own partition manager I get system crashes. Was like that since install , then it was fixed after updates last week , now today it's back
<theblazehen> System crash being gui freeze? Everything freeze?
<theblazehen> Do you have magic sysrq key enabled? What happens if you `re`
<mazal> kdeinit5 crash and then some of those " A system error occured " as well as plasma errors
<mazal> The rest of the apps and DE don't freeze
<mazal> I dunno what's magic sysrq key ?
<theblazehen> mazal: You're one of the lucky 10000 :)
<theblazehen> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<mazal> I just can't get through 1 single week without some bug annoying me
<theblazehen> xkcd.com/1053
<theblazehen> The only bugs I get are when I update the kernel and don't reboot ;)
<theblazehen> Or when hardware fails :(
<theblazehen> hey deegee__
<theblazehen> mazal: "Reboot Even If System Utterly Broken" works with sysrq key
<mazal> Well is the first release ever I struggle like this. Been using ubu since 07 and never had so many bugs. And I don't have anything enabled described in that sysrq key link.
<mazal> Not that I know of anyway
<theblazehen> It's a useful key to know
<mazal> I should set it in keyboard options yes ?
<theblazehen> Need to enable it in sysctl
<theblazehen> kernel.sysrq=1 in /etc/sysctl.conf or similar @mazal
<mazal> I wonder what key combination it is then , can't find anything in keyboard shortcuts or input device settings
<theblazehen> mazal: Which one are you looking for?
<theblazehen> magic sysrq?
<mazal> There must be a shortcut key combination to invoke it ?
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<mazal> Like ctrl-alt-sysreq or something
<theblazehen> hey thatgraemeguy
<mazal> Morning thatgraemeguy
<theblazehen> mazal: Yeah, alt+sqsrq
<theblazehen> But you need to enable 1
<mazal> K
<theblazehen> echo 1 > /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq
<thatgraemeguy> mazal: all due respect if you can't even grasp the wikipedia article on magic sysrq, then you really should just forget it exists, you can do some serious damage if you misuse it
<theblazehen> Note, alt+sysrq+e kills open applications
<theblazehen> thatgraemeguy: Good idea, yeah
<thatgraemeguy> now I shall await a bunch of PMs telling my I'm unhelpful and needlessly harsh
<thatgraemeguy> o:-)
<theblazehen> thatgraemeguy: Have you seen /u/crankysysadmin on reddit? I kinda like that guy
<thatgraemeguy> haha
<thatgraemeguy> yeah
<thatgraemeguy> (its not me, I promise) ;-)
<mazal> Ok then
<MaNI> some keyboards no longer label sysreq which can confuse people
<MaNI> on those keyboards it is just labeled print screen and does the same thing
<thatgraemeguy> it still remains a dangerous thing in the wrong hands
<thatgraemeguy> learn to use a paintball gun before you acquire nuclear weapons
<MaNI> the only combo most average users should worry about is the 'reisub' sequence if they need to reboot a crashed machine - it is less harmful than forcing the power off
<mazal> Usually I tty1 and sudo reboot
<mazal> That mostly works , very rare that it's so bad that tty1 don't work either
<MaNI> rare but happens
<MaNI> just the other day I ran into some oddity where google maps in chrome did some oddity that completely froze my box
<MaNI> repeatedly
<superfly> I can honestly say I've never needed to use sysreq
<thatgraemeguy> either you have some bad hardware somewhere, or you have been messing with some system level bits and pieces that should just be left alone. I just install my system and use it without any fancy tweaky nonsense and its rock solid
<MaNI> wrong
<MaNI> it was a graphics driver bug
<MaNI> I think you people make way too many assumptions about how stable software in general is
<MaNI> there are always oddities
<thatgraemeguy> well i wasn't talking to you, but thanks anyway
<thatgraemeguy> that's my cue
<theblazehen> If X freezes, sysrq+r, then switch to tty and `reboot` is better than straight hard reboot. 
<mazal> Well this specific bug doesn't freeze anything , just pumps out all those errors
<MaNI> In mazals case sure hardware is entirely possible.
<mazal> On 2 different pc's with seperate hardware ? I doubt it
<mazal> Môre oom , is dit nou die tyd om hier aan te kom ?
<Kilos> hehehe skuus man
<Kilos> was besig om met my meisies te gesels
<Kilos> morning everyone
<theblazehen> hey Kilos
<mazal> MaNI, I am thinking more one of the apps I use. But can't think which one would have something that messes with partitioning
<mazal> ooooe la la
<mazal> Kilos, do share :)
<Kilos> only time i chat on skype is to my girls
<Kilos> then everything else has to wait
<Kilos> hi urbanslug 
<Kilos> what did you break now mazal 
<mazal> Kilos, the system crashes when formatting a memory stick is back :(
<mazal> And the only difference between last week and now is updated this morning
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> And the dolphin error when copying to memory stick is fixed
<mazal> Remember the one I was talking about Friday night
<Kilos> yes
<mazal> Something is up specifically with usb it seems
<Kilos> just keep reporting bugs and it will all be fixed
<theblazehen> mazal: Have you tried fedora? I know this is an Ubuntu channel, but I like it, no issues here
<mazal> And if I am the only one it must be one of my apps that only I use
<theblazehen> It just werks
<theblazehen> And fresh install, ur update?
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<mazal> I fresh installed theblazehen , always
<theblazehen> hey inetpro
<mazal> The ONLY app I can think of I have that might have something to do with partitioning is systemback
<Kilos> mazal look in those logs for error reports
<mazal> And only because it has it's own usb iso writer
<mazal> Is why I think that might be the one
<Kilos> cat and tail
<mazal> BUT , it didn't update this morning
<theblazehen> mazal: Unless it's running, shouldn't cause issues
<mazal> No is not a running service
<inetpro> 05/23 09:01:21 <superfly> I can honestly say I've never needed to use sysreq
 * inetpro +1
<mazal> I wish now I made a list of this morning's updates
<mazal> Cos that was the only change
<mazal> theblazehen, I used Fedora from '02 till '07 , liked it , then discovered Ubu
<inetpro> 05/23 09:02:00 <thatgraemeguy> either you have some bad hardware somewhere, or you have been messing with some system level bits and pieces that should just be left alone. I just install my system and use it without any fancy tweaky nonsense and its rock solid
 * inetpro +1
<mazal> Wrong on both
<mazal> Is on different pc's with different hardware , and I didn't make any system changed. Unless one of my apps did
<Kilos> mazal have you got synaptic installed
<mazal> yep
 * inetpro goes back to do some work
<Kilos> reload it and mark upgrades and see if there are any
<mazal> I'm thinking one of my apps Kilos.
<Kilos> shouldnt interfere with your usb stuff or make your machine crash
<MaNI> Such a crazy assumption, I'd agree that the starting point when a user sees strange things is to look for hardware issues and rule those out, but to make a blanket statement that it is definitely that is insane. The amount of variables in a software system and the amount of different configurations - there is all sorts of stuff that can and does go wrong. Go read through the kernel, nouveau, xfs or whatever else system component bugzilla 
<MaNI> and see for yourself, issues can and do happen - just because they don't happen to you does not mean it is right to assume that everyone it does happen too either has hardware issues or is personally to blame.
<mazal> Dunno what else then. System wise I didn't make changes. Only extra apps that's installed.
<Kilos> apps from repos mazal ?
<MaNI> mazal, next time it happens try get the system log for the crash and pastebin it somewhere, maybe it has some clues
<MaNI> also can you reproduce it with different 'usb sticks' or is it always the same one?
<mazal> Not all Kilos , few ones are from their own repos. Systemback , dukto for example
<mazal> MaNI, is with different ones. The first hing I did was make sure it's not the stick
<Kilos> mazal this is happening on work and home machines?
<mazal> Kilos, that's why I'm trying to think which of those 3rd party apps might have something to do with usb or partitioning
<mazal> Kilos, yes , both machines. Both same software , different hardware. I use the same apps on both of them
<MaNI> It could be for instance the USB controller putting itself into low power mode at the wrong time or some other similar bug and then the kernel or xorg or whatever gets stuck in a syscall that never returns - I've actually seen bugs like that in the past
<Kilos> but its only with usb
<MaNI> (just a random example of one of the many things that can go wrong to cause such symptoms)
<mazal> Kilos, I dunno , haven't tried to partition the internal drives. Don't want to loose all that data
<Kilos> i would open synaptic and type in usb and then right click reinstall everything that shows installed and im sure there will be some that need to download extras
<mazal> There is no way to see the last list of updates that was done ?
<mazal> Maybe the file dates in /var/apt/cache ?
<Kilos> not all updates to packages come with update commands imo
<Kilos> ill leave you to peeps that know more
<Kilos> use cat and tail
<theblazehen> mazal: Look in /var/log/ for apt?
<Kilos> cat /var/log/syslog
<mazal> Ah thanx theblazehen
<mazal> Bad news though
<mazal> The last time it was working fine was on the 16th
<mazal> So it can be any of thse: https://bin.snyman.info/mmmye3ku
<mazal> That's a lot of changes
<mazal> I guess the hard way will be the best way. Start to purge my extra apps I use one by one
<MaNI> anything in the syslog? there are almost always some clues and it is always almost better to start with those clues instead of trying random things
<paddatrapper> Good morning everyone
<MaNI> run 'dmesg -w' and then reproduce the crash and see what pops up in dmesg just before the crash - heres an example of something similar to what you might be seeing (it probably isn't this though but maybe similar) https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=183190
<mazal> Mani syslog have a bunch of these "/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/Lexar_USB_Flash_Drive_8DE16BD2318EAD1ED9A9" lost interfaces: ("org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Drive")
<mazal> But nothing on the kde5init crashes
<theblazehen> mazal: Doesn't look good. Do you have a different usb you can test?
<theblazehen> And turn power management off, then try again perhaps
<theblazehen> Different usb ports tried right?
<mazal> Complete different pc tried theblazehen same errors
<mazal> Home pc has the same issue
<theblazehen> Hmm. Also same ubuntu version?
<mazal> theblazehen, OS and all apps the same yes
<theblazehen> mazal: Hmm
<mazal> It's why I'm leaning towards an APP causing it
<theblazehen> And other usbs?
<mazal> other usbs ? On this pc ?
<theblazehen> mazal: Yeah
<theblazehen> Other flash disks
<mazal> Tried other flash disks both here and at home yes
<theblazehen> hmm
<mazal> I'm gonna boot to clean state then try that dmesg -w while formatting
<theblazehen> mazal: Yeah. And tail -n0 -f /var/log/syslog
<mazal> Which one should I do first , tail syslog or dmesg ?
<theblazehen> mazal: Run in 2 terminals
<mazal> dmseg: https://bin.snyman.info/mmmr8sfp
<mazal> Doesn't show eny errors
<mazal> The first crash on screen is Baloo indexing service
<mazal> Second is kde5init
<mazal> Now gonna do one with tail syslog
<mazal> Will have to reboot again first , services not crashing 2nd time cos they prob not running after first crash
<mazal> Ok crash reports on screen goes , Baloo indexing service first , then kde5init then " Plasma closed unexpectedly "
<mazal> Syslog tail: https://bin.snyman.info/mmmwf4tg
<mazal> Ton of stuff happens there
<mazal> The crash started here May 23 10:07:17
<MaNI> mazal, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346153
<MaNI> it seems its likely related to this
<MaNI> and various duplicate bug reports (https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346517) etc. - looks like some ongoing kde issue
<mazal> Ok looks like I am NOT the only one with this at least
<mazal> Few of those "duplicate" ones seems to have a similar output in their log file
<mazal> Thanx MaNI
<mazal> and theblazehen
<MaNI> I'd maybe try turn baloo off just to see if that helps - otherwise I'd chat with the kde people to see if they know more perhaps - the dozens of duplicates suggest that lots have run into it but don't know if they think they have already fixed it or not
<mazal> I go google hot to trun baloo of
<inetpro> mazal: when last did you do a dist-upgrade? 
<inetpro> sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<mazal> I just did a update this morning with built-in update manager
<mazal> KDE's update manager I mean
<mazal> Would that miss updates and I should rather use dist-update instead ?
<superfly> inetpro: don't do a dist-upgrade if you possibly can
<superfly> mazal: ^^
<mazal> don't do ?
<superfly> don't
<superfly> if you don't know what it does, don't use it
<superfly> Kilos: ^^ you especially
<mazal> I never use it
<mazal> I use K's update manager
<superfly> yes, do that
<superfly> if you're on the command line, use "upgrade"
<inetpro> superfly: please explain your reasoning
<inetpro> oops... sorry, I'm still stuck in aptitude lingo
<inetpro> apt and apt-get use 'full-upgrade'
<inetpro> superfly: you recommend avoiding full-upgrade also?
<superfly> inetpro: as I said before, if you don't know what it does, don't do it.
<inetpro> ah
<superfly> inetpro: dist-upgrade pulls in new packages, upgrade will only upgrade packages it knows about, and only if they don't have dependencies that are already installed
<superfly> dist-upgrade will also remove packages relentlessly
<superfly> every time I have uninstalled my desktop, it was because I used dist-upgrade
<inetpro> please explain what you mean with, "every time I have uninstalled my desktop"
<Kilos> i still use aptitude upgrade or apt upgrade
<mazal> How can I tell maaz to remind of of something when I log in tomorrow ?
 * Kilos thinks fly means that dist upgrade command crashes things inetpro
<Kilos> or breaks things
 * inetpro uses is all the time
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> well have to wait to  be enlightened
<Kilos> i dont know if remember works with Maaz  mazal 
<Kilos> Maaz remember lunch time is at 1pm
<Maaz> Kilos: One learns a new thing every day
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> I know I can leave a note , but must manually retrieve it if I remember correctly
<Kilos> mazal remember
<mazal> I'll try
<Kilos> Maaz remember
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> Maaz forget remember
<Maaz> Kilos: I didn't know about remember anyway
<mazal> btw Kilos , I almost had a good plan for my space problem at home
<mazal> Tested the B315's wi-fi and seems good
<Kilos> what mazal racks
<mazal> Then after some measuring I realized I need a bigger table for the upstairs room first
<Kilos> through the concrete roof?
<mazal> Not yet no , tested downstairs
<mazal> Upstairs was next step , then not big enough table
<mazal> So will speak to the finance guy now for a table , and that guy is difficult
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> That guy only want to buy games , don't want to buy other stuff :P
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Then there is off course another small little issue
<mazal> a 3rd pc , will need that also
<theblazehen> mazal: Sounding like me, with too many PCs :)
<mazal> theblazehen, and you will give just one guess as to the reason behind the whole thing
<mazal> I*
<theblazehen> mazal: More games?
<mazal> hehehehe yeah is so that me and my friend's sun can lan Minecraft. Via console need internet and internet too unreliable. So want to do it pc wau with a server on my lan
<mazal> son* And maybe learn to speel while I am at it
<mazal> spell*
<mazal> way*
<theblazehen> nice
<mazal> Pitty console version don't support lan
<mazal> Consoles I have pleenty off :P
<mazal> Plus backups
<theblazehen> heh. got a ps4?
 * mazal peeks at oom Kilos
<mazal> PS4 , 3x PS3 and 2x X360
<theblazehen> mazal: Put linux on the ps4!
<mazal> I pitty the PS4 though , should never have bought that one
<theblazehen> AFAIK you can run games on it?
<mazal> Linux won't run the PS4 games though , then one looses them
<theblazehen> mazal: No dual boot? Didn't look much into it
<theblazehen> Maybe swap out hdd?
<mazal> theblazehen, I have no idea. Never even concidered messing with a PS4 in that way
 * theblazehen still wants to run linux on my ps2
<mazal> I very much doubt dual boot , PS4 is so chuck full of DRM the thing can hardly work without being online
<gremble> Good morning
<mazal> Hi gremble
<theblazehen> hey gremble
<gremble> Hey mazal. Sorry to hear about your PS4
<gremble> :P
<gremble> Hey theblazehen 
<theblazehen> mazal: Just pull the ps4 hdd out, clone it to a new disk, then put linux on new disk?
<gremble> Doesn't it have a boot lock like the XBox?
<mazal> gremble, no PS4 is fine. theblazehen is just giving my ideas of how to break it :P
<theblazehen> idk
<mazal> I think it does
<mazal> Crazy DRM these days
<mazal> Only problem I have with my PS4 is I can't afford games for it
<gremble> I know with the Xbox it has a chip in it that prevents it from booting anything else, so you have to desolder it, dissolve the epoxy on the chip and solder in a new connection
<gremble> It is a mission.
<mazal> And ridiculous updates of course
<gremble> mazal, for that you can get it modified though. There are quite a few places that will do that for you
<theblazehen> mazal: Hey, if you don't want it ;)
<theblazehen> Although I'd never use it.. Just like hald my hardware
<mazal> theblazehen, I am actually concidering selling it , got lots of money ? lol
<theblazehen> Maaz define lots
<Maaz> theblazehen: lots adv 1: to a very great degree or extent; "I feel a lot better"; "we enjoyed ourselves very much"; "she was very much interested"; "this would help a great deal" [syn: {a lot}, {lots}, {a good deal}, {a great deal}, {much}, {very much}] n 1: a large number or amount; "made lots of new friends"; "she amassed stacks of newspapers" [syn: {tons},
<Maaz> {dozens}, {heaps}, {lots}, {piles}, {scores}, {stacks}, {loads}, {rafts}, {slews}, {wads}, {oo…
<mazal> Would be a bargain though
<theblazehen> mazal: I don't even want a ps4, so kinda useless to buy it.. 
<mazal> The rand is killing us with that machine
<mazal> And my pathetic internet
<mazal> Games R900 to R1200 each. Updates anything from 2gig to 20gig
<theblazehen> Ouch
<mazal> It's no surprise to have to do a 12gig update on a new release these days
<mazal> And that's just the first one , every month after that some more updates
<gremble> We should make our own games studio. If only we knew how to make games and had a market...
<mazal> yeah , that industry got bigger than even the movie industry
<gremble> That is really ridiculous. I never got into gaming. Whenever I play a game and it crashes the first time, I stop. I am not going to spend time on something that randomly does that.
<gremble> Also not going to pay that much money for something that is actually a shitty product
<mazal> Is why I am a console guy. No stability or compatibility or requirements issues
<paddatrapper> I can never find time to play games...
<mazal> If it says PS3 it wil run on the PS3
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: Same here..
 * theblazehen really wants to play fallout 4 again
<mazal> But thanx to the bad rand , money wise it got completely ridiculous
<theblazehen> So close to where I wanted to be
<mazal> I am still at the beginning of Fallout 4
<paddatrapper> I'm still on Fallout 3
<mazal> Fallout 3 I never completed either. Must still replay and complete it
<mazal> A few years ago got a new PSN id , so started a long project of rediong every game on new id
<paddatrapper> Though lately (read the last year or so) I've been playing Borderlands the most (grand total of about 5 hours). Good game
<mazal> Now you're talking !!!! Borderlands 1 and 2 by far my favourites. Have it on PS3, PS4 and PC and played through it a number of times on all 3 platforms
<mazal> Best 2 games ever made imo
<mazal> Could never plat nr.2 though. Was unable to kill raid boss and couldn't find a friend to help
<paddatrapper> I'm lucky - have two brothers who enjoy it, so co-ops are not too difficult
<mazal> Co-op best way , I used to lan with my gf and her son , but sadly those days are gone
<paddatrapper> mazal: Perhaps sometime we should have a go over a VPN
<mazal> On what platform you have it ?
<paddatrapper> PC
<mazal> Pc I can't play it anymore, only Linux on my home pc now
<paddatrapper> It runs on Linux as far as I know
<theblazehen> Fallout 3 has good ending :)
<Kilos> was outside repairing cut fences
<paddatrapper> wb
<mazal> paddatrapper, I tested Borderlands 2 on linux a few weeks ago. Runs terrible on Linux , jerky with very bad FPS and input lag
<mazal> And BL 1 I don't think is Linux compatible
<paddatrapper> Damn...
<mazal> Yeah my pc gaming days are over
<mazal> Unless I do dual-boot
<mazal> Now for what reason would my shortcut keys not work today , ai
<mazal> Dit ook nou nog !
<mazal> Prob the plasma crashes that broke that
<paddatrapper> For some reason I though Borderlands was one of the better games to run under linux, at least via steam
<theblazehen> mazal: If you have the ram to spare, try gpu passthrough?
<mazal> paddatrapper, do you run it on Linux ?
<paddatrapper> mazal: No, but remember reading about it somewhere
<mazal> paddatrapper, For me it runs horrible. Maybe my in-game settings is not right then. But I even took everything down to low and it didn't help
<mazal> theblazehen, spare gpu ram or system ram ?
<theblazehen> Maaz tell mazal system ram. Need to run windows in a vm
<Maaz> theblazehen: Sure, I'll tell mazal on freenode
<mazal> theblazehen, copy that. Will do a lot of reading up first though. Haven't used vm before
<nlsthzn> *yawn*
<mazal> Hi nlsthzn
<mazal> You sound like I feel :)
<nlsthzn> hey mazal :)
<nlsthzn> https://flic.kr/p/HjJci2 fudging around as always
<mazal> What DE is that ?
<nlsthzn> mate
<mazal> Reminds me of the good gnome 2 days
<nlsthzn> well that is what is was forked from
<mazal> k
<nlsthzn> gnome 2.32
 * mazal goes to check out ubuntu mate pics
<nlsthzn> in ubu mate they even have a switcher to preconfigure the layout in several distro's default gnome 2.32 layouts with a single click
<nlsthzn> pretty cool...
<mazal> Looks like my kind of thing , but seems their LTS are behind ( or their website is )
<mazal> nvm , the faq is behind
<nlsthzn> mazal, ? well 16.04 is out
<mazal> faq said 14.04 , but I see 16.04 in downloads ues
<mazal> These modern DE's is giving me headaches , maybe I must try mate
<mazal> And I loved gnome2
<gremble> I enjoy mate. It used to randomly crash, but it has stopped now, touch wood
<mazal> I really need to get that test pc in. Must solve that quickly
<nlsthzn> well, mate is in heavy development and staying in touch with what ever new shenanigans the gnome devs cook up... 
<nlsthzn> much more happening there than in XFCE
<theblazehen> ❯ echo 127.0.0.1 {,www.}reddit.com | sudo tee -a /etc/hosts
<theblazehen> desperate times call for desperate measures..
<theblazehen> https://github.com/openshit What a waste of a github username/organization :(
<gremble> https://github.com/gremble This knob just made a repo when I asked for his username from github
<gremble> >.>
<theblazehen> gremble: That not you then or what?
<gremble> It is not me, no
<gremble> He hadn't done anything since 2009, so I asked github if I could have the username, then he pushed something to a repo and they said no
<gremble> haha
<theblazehen> heh
<gremble> It is a shame
<superfly> yeah, sadly, one doesn't always get ones username of choice
<superfly> I managed to bag "superfly" here, but I go by "who_da_fly" and "whodafly" elswhere
<Langjan> hi guys
<Langjan> hoe gaan dit Kilos ?
<Langjan> en jy Chris? welkom!
<superfly> Hi Langjan
<superfly> Kilos: *prod* WAKE UP!
<Langjan> hi superfly hoe gaan dit?
<superfly> Langjan: besig, dankie
<superfly> en self?
<Langjan> goed dankie, besig om Chris 'n bietjie wys te maak van Ubuntu
<Langjan> Kilos,  jaag seker skape rond...
<superfly> [11:34:26] <Kilos> was outside repairing cut fences
<Langjan> sheep with cutting teeth?
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> nee man ek het water gepomp
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Kilos> will carry on with fences tomorrow
<Langjan> chris kuier by my
<Kilos> hi ChrisDames breek jy ook goed
<Langjan> leer van unity ens
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> arme man
<Langjan> nee hys nie op kde nie
<Kilos> jy bol jouself nou
<Langjan> jys die ou wat aanhou bolle rol 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> nee nee jy die bal roller
<ChrisDames> Baie dankie Langjan Ja ek vorder sal nog tyd neem
<Langjan> net oefening
<ChrisDames> Jawol
<Kilos> maak soos Langjan hoe meer jy breek hoe vinniger leer jy
<Langjan> German shepherd
<Langjan> you can use him
<Kilos> hmm...
<ChrisDames> Dog training
<Kilos> na these sheep listen to my long leather platted whip
<Langjan> sheepdog?
<Kilos> ya they hande when you have thousands of sheep but these few know when i say kom and uit and hok already
<Langjan> if ChrisDames trains your sheepdog you can be on standby for when I break things
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> O Afrikaanse skape nogal?
<Kilos> did you sort out thunderbird font sizes
<Langjan> yes sort of thks seems theres a bug also
<Langjan> but I know my way around better now
<Kilos> i gave up. just use ctrl+
<Langjan> easy to break it 
<Kilos> tell mazal where you got that eth cable and the cost
<Kilos> but he wont listen anyway
<Langjan> oh I think it wat takealot, R3 per metre delivered (100m length) 
<Langjan> let me check
<Kilos> oh my he ran away
<Kilos> Langjan why takealot and you take so little
<Langjan> lmga
<ChrisDames> NO
<Kilos> so ChrisDames gaan dit goed?
<Kilos> wen julle daem
<theblazehen> I want to buy http://rt.fm :)
<Kilos> darem
<theblazehen> make it a man page site
<ChrisDames> Ja dankie Kilos
<Kilos> mooi
<ChrisDames> En self
<Kilos> moenie te veel leer by daai toppie nie
<Kilos> hy breek goed
<Langjan> https://www.pricecheck.co.za/offers/75870645/Astrum+Networking+Cable+100.0m+Cat5e+Roll+Beige?sst=cat5+solid+network+cable+100m+roll,fkey,p1&ssp=2&sso=1&rc=default
<Kilos> baie goed hier dankie
<Kilos> Langjan who put the plugs on for you
<ChrisDames> Sal versigtig wees
<Kilos> connectors
<Langjan> Local com shop @R10 each
<Kilos> jy slim ne oom
<Langjan> but I bought cable from them at same price then they put plugs on for mahala
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> I told them cough up cable at R3/m or I order online so they came down from R7,10/m to R3/m including plugs  
<Langjan> my Jewish nature
<Langjan> chasing sheep again Kilos ?
<Langjan> jy moet daai skape braai man
<Langjan> ek sal jou kom help eet
<Kilos> jy slim ne
<Langjan> ek leer mos by jou
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> haha
<Langjan>  jy moet net leer van unity
<Kilos> nee nee as jy geleer het het jy minder goed gebreek
<Langjan> dan kom jy reg
<Kilos> ek hey 12.04 unity op desktop
<Langjan> young men think old men fools but old men know they are
<Kilos> en kde 14.04 natuurlik
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> oh my dead pc is revived
<Langjan> dis ChrisDames se slimmighede 
<Kilos> stripped mother board and reassembled and it works
<Langjan> with 12.04? great
<Kilos> 12.04 early unity
<Kilos> just so i can remember what unity looks like 
<Langjan> good
<Kilos> but default boot is kde
<Langjan> keeps you civilised
<Kilos> nono
<Langjan> kde will corrupt you
<Langjan> jaja
<Kilos> i keep it to remind me of the hassles
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> hee hee
<Langjan> I have no hassles
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> er
<Langjan> hmm
<Kilos> excuse me
<Langjan> ahhh
<Langjan> true
<Langjan> havent had probs on my machine for dayyyyys
<Kilos> rofl
<Langjan> wats dit?rofl
<Langjan> must be some kde rubbish
<Kilos> rolling on the floor laughing
<Langjan> lmga
<Langjan> how are the pains Kilos ?
<Kilos> i was going to say something sarcastic but changed my mind
<Langjan> good for you
<Kilos> still there but not too bad ty
<Kilos> i can laugh without crying
<Langjan> hope it improves
<Langjan> eish! good
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> i would be lost without it
<Kilos> 18 years
<Langjan> ai
<Langjan> long time, sjoe
<Kilos> i wouldnt know what was wrong
<Langjan> any visa news?
<Kilos> nothing, those security peeps there dont want me there
<Kilos> visa peeps say they waiting for security
<Langjan> surely there must be somebod can wake them up
<Langjan> speak to Donald Trump
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Langjan> or oz politician
<Langjan> promise your vote
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> rev 21:8
<Langjan> well seriously, find out whos minister of tourism and approach him/her
<Kilos> alle leuenaars kom nooit in die hemel nie
<Kilos> that country is just as bad a s here
<Kilos> debs been renting a house for 3 years
<Langjan> well seriously, find out whos minister of tourism and approach him/her
<Kilos> new agengy took over the leases and told her she didnt pay deposit
<Langjan> you told me, any news on that issue?
<Kilos> she said she had to pay that and a months rent in advance to get the keys
<Langjan> disgrace
<Kilos> she going to pay the 1064 aus dollars wednesday
<Langjan> should go to rent board or ombudsman, must be someone 
<Kilos> then they will start investigating
<Kilos> how stupid can you get
<Langjan> just showing chris a video of tara lynn
<ChrisDames> Pragtig Pragtig Pragtigl
<Langjan> jajaja
<Kilos> my kind kan sing ne
<Langjan> Chris se awesome
<Langjan> hy kan nie spel nie...
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> nou skop hy my 
<Kilos> awesome is n moderne woord
<Langjan> asemrowend is beter
<Langjan> awesome is Ingels man
<Kilos> maar almal gebruik dit
<Kilos> wereld wyd
<Langjan> ja soos voertsek
<Kilos> tot in afganistan
<Langjan> alle honde verstan dit
<Kilos> lol ja
<Langjan> ok Kilos will love and leave you
<ChrisDames> Me too
<Kilos> ty for the visit guys'
<Langjan> mooi loop
<Langjan> our pleasure
<Kilos> look after yourselves
<Langjan> good to know theres always somebod to heal the breaks
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> you too, and the sheep
<Kilos> will do
<Langjan> chris will train a dog for you
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> ex sap dog handler
<Langjan> knows the ropes
<Langjan> ven when they chew theme
<Langjan> them
<Kilos> debbie has a prob dog from those cops
<Kilos> she saved him from being euthenised
<Langjan> ai 
<Kilos> now he follows her everywhere
<Kilos> he was too hardegat to train
<Langjan> yes they love to be with people who care
<Langjan> what breed?
<Kilos> shepherd
<Kilos> we used to call them alsations
<Langjan> yes
<Langjan> german shepherd
<Kilos> yes
<ChrisDames> A dog should never enter or exit a door or gate bevore his handler
<Kilos> oh
<Langjan> its a pecking order thing
<Kilos> ja
<ChrisDames>  Or he wil think he is the bos and you the dog
<Langjan> Zumas dog goes in front
<Kilos> that one was half way trained i think but did his own thing so wasnt any good to the cops
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> ok my friend, take good care, chat again later
<Kilos> but he follows debbie all over so thats good  for her protection
<Langjan> yes excellent
<Kilos> pas julle op my vriend
<Langjan> but not so necessary in oz
<Langjan> dankie jy ook Kilos  mooi loop
<Kilos> not as bad but there are skelms everywhere
<ChrisDames>  Ok cheers
<Kilos> cheers ChrisDames 
<Kilos> mooi loo[p
<Kilos> loop
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Oom Kilos , sorry I can't remember what my cables cost
<Kilos> np
<mazal> Nou's ek lekke deur die ^%$
<Kilos> hoekom mazal 
<mazal> Fell asleep on the couch , woke up not sure if it's day or night :P
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Think I must eat something and then the big choice of the evening
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wb deegee 
<paddatrapper> Or not it seems
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i wonder where he is globe trotting these days
<Kilos> hi drussell where are you now?
<Kilos> hi ERGO_proxi 
<ERGO_proxi> Kilos, hi
<Kilos> do you need linux help or you just visiting
<ERGO_proxi> A friend referred me to Ubuntu. So I installed it and tried irc out
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> you are welcome to hang out here
<Kilos> if you need any help, say what the prob is and someone will help you sort it
<ERGO_proxi> Thanks.. what programmes would you recommended or use? 
<Kilos> all depends what you want to do
<Kilos> we have guys here using all the ubuntu flavours and other linux distributions
<Kilos> called distros
<ERGO_proxi> I'm kinda new at this so I'm running Ubuntu with defualt apps..  That's cool, distris huh..
<Kilos> default apps are good, peeps that get more involved add other things
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> AndChat|698676 you have a bad connection
<Kilos> for irc you can use hexchat and vlc for vids etc
<Kilos> for emails i use thunderbird
<AndChat|698676> My bad I'm outside s.a, and roaming using android irc ..
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Why not Kmail?
<Kilos> lol paddatrapper i battled to get it setup when i tried it so stuck with tb
<Kilos> AndChat|698676 np
<paddatrapper> Ah. I'm quite enjoying Kmail, but it has a couple of annoyances I find
<Kilos> and tb works lekker with the fridge calender
<Kilos> took forever to setup as well though
<Kilos> the pro has it all worked out luckily
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Fridge calendar? I take it that is a calendar build into a fridge
<Kilos> lol i have no idea where they got the name from
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiIu6Gm0vDMAhUhKMAKHbKvC38QFggeMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Ffridge.ubuntu.com%2Fcalendars%2Ffridge%2F&usg=AFQjCNERWtWDwXI8DoMAq6jgnER2i1d2Tw&sig2=TAr5Hg75Qqp2cF1je-PWuQ
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> Maaz shorten https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiIu6Gm0vDMAhUhKMAKHbKvC38QFggeMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Ffridge.ubuntu.com%2Fcalendars%2Ffridge%2F&usg=AFQjCNERWtWDwXI8DoMAq6jgnER2i1d2Tw&sig2=TAr5Hg75Qqp2cF1je-PWuQ
<Maaz> Kilos: I can't reach that site
<paddatrapper> Ah lol
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> paddatrapper how good is your python
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Pretty good
<paddatrapper> What I don't know I can search
<Kilos> when you have some time will you look at ibid for us and fix it so they can see google again please
<Kilos> inetpro can tell you where to get the code
<paddatrapper> Sure
<Kilos> ty somewhere in github
<Kilos> google changed something now the bots  cant use it anymore
<paddatrapper> Found it. They did change their API a while back I seem to remeber
<paddatrapper> Kilos: In what way is it unable to see google?
<Kilos> watch
<Kilos> Maaz google thunder
<Maaz> Kilos: That didn't seem to agree with me
<Kilos> its like there is a link in the code that needs changing
<paddatrapper> Ah ok
<Kilos> i go eat
<magespawn> good evening
<theblazehen> hi magespawn. How's things?
<magespawn> good and you theblazehen? getting used to gauteng cold
<theblazehen> I'm alright ty magespawn
<magespawn> loving the lte so far
<theblazehen> lte is good, yeah
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> magespawn do you remember where ibid was on irc?
<Kilos> that other name place
<Kilos> dunno if there is anyone there anymore even
<Kilos> maybe wizzy, i wonder why he stopped coming here
<mazal> See now this is what I was talking about today , only 2 games on PS4 has updates tonight. Total size 11gig
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> 4 months data
<mazal> Gaming gone crazy completely
<magespawn> Kilos: you mean the ibid channel?
<theblazehen> mazal: http://www.classicdosgames.com/
<Kilos> yes magespawn 
<magespawn> http://ibid.omnia.za.net/Ibid/IbidRegistry
<magespawn> not sure if that is what you are looking for
<Kilos> it wasnt on freenode, i remember that but the name hasnt come to light in head
<Kilos> pro will know
<paddatrapper> Kilos: The IRC channel seems to be on irc.atrum.org #ibid
<Kilos> there atrum
<paddatrapper> Busy playing with the source at the moment
<Kilos> on the latest one paddatrapper ?
<paddatrapper> Straight from Github, yes
<Kilos> yay fly will be happy
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> and the weed
<Kilos> http://irc.atrum.org
<Kilos> that didnt work
<paddatrapper> It is an IRC server... CLUG (Cape LUG) is on there
<Kilos> i used to be able to get there from here but forgot how
<paddatrapper> It should be the same as adding a new IRC server and joining the channel
<Kilos> lol i used to just put the link here and click on it
<paddatrapper> Sounds much easier!
<magespawn> what program are you using Kilos?
<Kilos> i always look for easy
<Kilos> konversation
<magespawn> can you use the command /connect iec.atrum.org ?
<Kilos> i can try
<magespawn> sorry not iec=irc
<Kilos> [19:53] [481] Kilos Permission Denied - You're not an IRC operator
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> not sure if konverstion has a server window
<Kilos> http://www.irc.atrum.org
<magespawn> irssi allows multiple server connections, notsure how to do that in konversation
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> http://www.atrum.org/chat/mibbit/
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> nm ill get the culprits here
<Kilos> magespawn you leaving tomorrow?
<magespawn> maybe try /SERVER irc.atrum.org
<Kilos> wooooo
<Kilos> well done magespawn 
<Kilos> i asked are you leaving tomorrow
<magespawn> leaving where?
<magespawn> just got here
<Kilos> you in jozi already?
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> yup arrived today
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> you said tuesday
<magespawn> start work tomorrow
<Kilos> you were mixed up then
<magespawn> i said so the other night
<Kilos> im sure you said leaving tuesday to start work on monday
<Kilos> wednesday i mean
<magespawn> i did, but i thought i corrected myself on that
<Kilos> nm welcome to the cold place
<magespawn> thanks, going to take a little getting used to 
<Kilos> yeah cold here
<Kilos> and more coming
<theblazehen> Cold is good :)
<Kilos> if you a penguin ya
<theblazehen> Kilos: Well, we *are* in #ubuntu-za :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> natal peeps have thin skins
<Kilos> old peeps too
<magespawn> not that thin, but i tell you one thing that i feel more awake up here
<Kilos> less oxygen in the air here
<magespawn> so i should be more asleep
<Kilos> you will acclimatise
<Kilos> you will
<Kilos> you just got here
<Kilos> its the shock
<magespawn> right
<Kilos> urbanslug arent you supposed to be sleeping
<Kilos> paddatrapper have you found the section that tells the bot where to google
<Kilos> dont spend lots of time hey, studies come first
<paddatrapper> Kilos: I'm still struggling to get it setup. The default DB file doesn't work - throws a TypeError and forgotten the root password on my MySQL server so can't use that...
<Kilos> it wont work
<paddatrapper> Waiting for a response from a guy who hopefully does remember it so I can get a DB setup
<Kilos> only works on 12.04
<Kilos> oh you not installing
<paddatrapper> I'm running from source
<paddatrapper> I go eat
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> i can give you a ibid.db i think
<Kilos> i need to setup my old 32bit pc and get you a .db
<magespawn> paddatrapper: reset the root password if you need to 
<paddatrapper> Ok I'm back.
<magespawn> i forget how but it is possible
<paddatrapper> magespawn: Looks like I'll have to
<Kilos> you eat too fast
<Kilos> unhealthy
<Kilos> im busy installing ibid then ill have the .db
<Kilos> need modem wbb
 * mazal returns battered and bruised
<mazal> They be kicking my butt in Fallout 4 :(
<theblazehen> mazal: Fun. What difficulty you play at?
<Kilos> can we do this tomorrow paddatrapper 
<Kilos> even on xchat here
<theblazehen> Embarresing "secret": I always play on the easiest. Less time spent on the actual game, more on the story
<paddatrapper> Kilos: I'm eating and working at the same time (of sorts), that's why I'm taking a while to reply
<theblazehen> Glad I'm not the only one working late..
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Thursday or Friday rather? Need to spend tomorrow and Wednesday preparing for Maths
<Kilos> thats good paddatrapper ty thern i can take my time install ibid
<Kilos> and get a chair here
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i go back to lappy
<Kilos> wbb
<mazal> theblazehen, I don't know actually , I think easy
<mazal> Stuck on 1 mission I keep dying , so continuing with some other missions
<mazal> That's 1 flaw of Fallout , neither the enemies nor the missions shows levels , so one never know if you can actually do a mission yet or not
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<paddatrapper> Night
<Kilos> night inetpro 
<mazal> nag oom
<inetpro> goeie nag oom
<mazal> Night all , sleep well
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2016-05-24
<mazal> Mornings
<mazal> maaz tell Kilos Leaving your Telkom mobile router on does NOT work for using midnight data. Seems you must reset it after midnight like some users suggests. I tested last night with a DL through the night and all my normal data was used and none of my midnight data was used at all. Left router on and didn't reset it after midnight
<Maaz> mazal: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> hi mazal inetpro nlsthzn theblazehen tahaan MaNL and other peeps
<mazal> Môre oom
<mazal> My boodskap gekry ?
<Kilos> ja dankie
<Kilos> my bundle is enige tyd
<mazal> Onthou ons het daarvan gepraat net toe ek my mobile gekry het. En meeste mense het gesê jy moet reset en ander het gesê dis nie nodig nie
<mazal> Wel ek het nou getoets en mens moet reset na middernag
<mazal> Op my account anyway , ek weet nie hoekom dit vir sekeres nie nodig is nie
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> brrrrrrrrr
<Kilos> yip freezing
<mazal> Another day for abuse of coffee
<Kilos> hi drussell you ok?
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<theblazehen> hi mazal. Wonder if the router has some kind of api? Restart it on a cron
<mazal> Morning theblazehen
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> o/
<inetpro> mazal: if you start a long download session before midnight it will continue using normal data 
<mazal> It's stay up till midnight if I want to use it I guess
<inetpro> try pause the download for a minute or two around midnight then start a new session to continue the process
<inetpro> but if you want to be 100% sure just restart the router
<mazal> Big blue don't have scheduling and neither does the router that I can find , so manually at midnight seems to be the only way
<inetpro> big blue?
<mazal> PS4
<mazal> That's the big data eater. had 11gig of updates last night
<mazal> theblazehen, googling didn't suggest that the router has something like that. Will have a look in it's interface tonight what might be there
<theblazehen> mazal: Diy ;)
<mazal> Timer on the power plug lol :P
<mazal> Hey , that might actually work
<mazal> Yummy: http://mybroadband.co.za/news/hardware/165996-dell-43-inch-ultra-hd-4k-multiple-input-monitor-pricing-released.html 
<mazal> But check the price :P
<theblazehen> mazal: Don't want to load a browser, how much is it?
<mazal> $1349
<theblazehen> Ouch
<theblazehen> My 28 or 27" was just under R10k, a lot cheaper..
<mazal> Also a 4K screen ?
<theblazehen> Yeah
<theblazehen> And got 25 or 26" 2560p for less thank 6k :)
<theblazehen> than*
<chesedo> morning all
<theblazehen> hey chesedo. How's things?
<chesedo> great ty theblazehen, and self?
<theblazehen> I'm alright ty chesedo. FInally got my .vimrc perfect :)
<chesedo> theblazehen: i know what vim is but what's an rc one?
<theblazehen> chesedo: Config file for vim
<chesedo> oh i see
<mazal> oom Kilos , why you send me the newsletter ?
<Kilos> so you have something to read that will help keep your ming of games
<mazal> I don't read
<Kilos> and so you can see the number of non fixed bugs
<mazal> ah , I thought is about the bugs. Yeah 122k open bugs is a lot hey
<Kilos> yeah
<mazal> Talking about the fun side of things, I just watched a reviews of a racing wheel for the PS4 :P
<mazal> Only R5000 :P
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> I decied no , just no
<mazal> decided*
<Kilos> yay
<pavlushka-> Hello every one!
 * Kilos waves
<theblazehen> Hey pavlushka-!
<theblazehen> How are you?
<pavlushka-> I am okay, thanks and  how are you?
<theblazehen> :(
<theblazehen> My vm host disappeared..
<theblazehen> With both things I was working on being in VMs
<theblazehen> The nic is up, but the host is down
<theblazehen> A single disk failiure in a 2 disk raid 1 won't cause this right?
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: Raid 1 is mirrored, so no it shouldn't
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: Yeah, thought to. Had drives fail before, no issues
<theblazehen> Actually, even 2 disk failiure should still let me ping it. Running with the ram cache etc
<paddatrapper> Yeah. Host down is generally caused by something else...
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: :( Idk if I want to find out..
<theblazehen> Better not be motherboard / cpu
<theblazehen> I bought 32 GB ddr 3 ram. Would hate to upgrade *now* to ddr 4 seeing as I have less than 100 useful hours used with that ram :(
<Kilos> sjoe
<theblazehen> Yeah :( But don't know what else
<theblazehen> Oh. Hmm. I had a power switch thing connected 
<theblazehen> or wait
<theblazehen> Keyboard had a power button. Maybe dog stood on it or something :)
<theblazehen> I hope
<paddatrapper> Fingers crossed!
<theblazehen> 4 hours before I get home..
 * paddatrapper temporarily uncrosses his fingers
<chesedo> Kilos: who is handling the meeting tonight?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> you of course  but we havent even sent out notifications
<Kilos> i totally missed that tonight is the meeting
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> inetpro ^^
<klaasvakie> allo
<klaasvakie> I'm on 16.04 and trying to get "predictable interface names" disabled properly. I've used "ln -s /dev/null /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-setup-link.rules" from here: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<klaasvakie> That works for my wireless interface, but USB ethernet dongles still produce garbage like: enx3c18a0050d85
<theblazehen> klaasvakie: That is not how I think of predictable.. Also, welcome
<klaasvakie> yes, I don't really want to redo my firewall rules every time I grab a different dongle from the pile :(
<klaasvakie> Maybe I'll go ask in #systemd
<theblazehen> klaasvakie: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Network_configuration#Change_device_name try setting the names directly?
<theblazehen> Rather than disabling predicitble name
<klaasvakie> That requires me to now the MAC address though
<klaasvakie> now=know
<theblazehen> Why do you need to disable it? Do you use it on different computers?
<Kilos> hi klaasvakie 
<klaasvakie> we usually have a usb-ethernet dongle hanging from the management port at each client site
<klaasvakie> I'm not really interested in learning what all their mac addressed are
<klaasvakie> hi Kilos
<theblazehen> klaasvakie: Okay. And you need the name for use in scripts?
<klaasvakie> yes, specifically the iptables script that stops all my laptop nasties from escaping onto the client network
<Kilos> lol
<klaasvakie> as sexy as my avahi broadcasts are for finding printers, our clients do not appreciate them
<theblazehen> Hmm. Don't have a solution now sorry
<klaasvakie> theblazehen, it's actually ubuntu and not systemd:
<klaasvakie> cat 73-special-net-names.rules
<klaasvakie>  # Use MAC based names for network interfaces which are directly or indirectly
<klaasvakie>  # on USB and have an universally administered (stable) MAC address (second bit
<klaasvakie>  # is 0).
<klaasvakie>  #ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="net", SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", NAME=="", ATTR{address}=="?[014589cd]:*", IMPORT{builtin}="net_id", NAME="$env{ID_NET_NAME_MAC}"
<theblazehen> klaasvakie: Ah. Glad you solved it then
<zeorin> hey everyone. Go to http://ubuntu.co.za/ and have a cup full of irony
<theblazehen> zeorin: Hehe :)
<klaasvakie> thanks for the help theblazehen, Kilos have a nice night :)
<theblazehen> Glad to help klaasvakie
<klaasvakie> cheers
<Kilos> chesedo you still here?
<Kilos> inetpro didnt update the topic even
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> he did
<Kilos> im the one thats lost
<chesedo> Kilos: yes
<chesedo> ... to the question that is :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i just sent a mail reminder
<Kilos> can you do the G+ thing please
<chesedo> that is the biggest net-split i've seen (only 3 of us were left)
<chesedo> Kilos: on it...
<Kilos> hasnt affect me at all
<chesedo> then maybe i was one that was 'kicked'
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> different server that crashed
<Kilos> inetpro please can you send a reminder in ubuntuza on the tweet place
<Kilos> im sukkeling
 * Kilos apologises to inetpro
<Langjan> Kilos write to this guy and give him a piece of your mind: http://www.aph.gov.au/Senators_and_Members/Parliamentarian?MPID=00AOL
<Kilos> will do ty Langjan 
 * chesedo is done
<Langjan> Strongs with the meeting
<Kilos> ty oom
<Langjan> I will try kde so you can stop hassling me, lmga 
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Langjan> thought to install on a spare hdd or how to do?
<Kilos> thats a plan
<Langjan> Do I install a fresh 14.04 and then tweak it?
<Kilos> when i started i put it on a small spare drive
<Kilos> no get the kubuntu iso
<Langjan> oh
<Kilos> its in version 2 or 3 already
<Langjan> I thik I already have it
<Langjan> I have mint, lubuntu
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel
<Langjan> nope, no kubuntu, ok will get it
<Kilos> wag ek soek
<Langjan> no worry will google it
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiGpsOxjfPMAhVkLsAKHVT1BXkQFggbMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.kubuntu.org%2Fgetkubuntu%2F&usg=AFQjCNH40A25VTSZUBmxOHEkhzhf6IMZIA&sig2=TxYiDXeX1Tm1zRIu1qotBg
<Kilos> 14.04.4
<Langjan> ok will do, just wait till after month-end, my data is running a bit low 
<Langjan> will 64 bit run? my system is 32 bit but I see they say 32 bit is for less than 2GB ram? 
<Kilos> thats painful when that happens
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> 32 bit will work as well
<Langjan> I have 4 GB ram
<Kilos> 64bit will tell you to upgrade your machine
<Kilos> i have 4g as well
<Langjan> by doing what?
<Kilos> more ram is always better
<Langjan> upgrade what?
<Kilos> motherboard
<Kilos> for a 64bit one
<Langjan> oh, ok will stick with 32 bit 
<Kilos> 32 bit will run fine
<Kilos> sometime in the near future i think everything will be 64bit
<Kilos> but keep your machine till then
<Langjan> how much data will iso take to download?
<Kilos> motherboard change isnt a big job but costly
<Kilos> cost me R2500 to build up my 64 bit machine
<Langjan> eish! too much
<Langjan> I see download is 1GB, will do in June
<Kilos> i saved for 2.5 years to get the parts
<Kilos> much faster
<Langjan> although data is only R5 per Gb
<Kilos> wow thats cheap
<Langjan> Yes but its only 2Mbps
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> when you get that iso use wget -c link
<Kilos> faster than via browser
<Langjan> whats that?
<Kilos> in terminal you type that in
<Langjan> yes I gathered as much but does that take you to the download? 
<Kilos> one the site where you see the isos you right click the one you want and copy link
<Langjan> so why the link?
<Kilos> then you type the command with the link where i said link
<Kilos> well
<Kilos> wget must know where to fetch it
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Langjan> hi magespawn 
<Langjan> OK Kilos write to that politician soon, so he has your mail when he gets to his office in a few hours time
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ty for that info
<Langjan> ask him why they brag about 30 days then let you wait 6 mths plus
<Kilos> i will add all relevant info
<Langjan> Good, and have a good meeting, gonna love and leave you
<Langjan> maybe peek in a bit later
<Kilos> ty  sir sleep tight
<Kilos> ok good
<Langjan> you too thks kil
<Langjan> Kilos, 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> tab fail
<Langjan> I hit the caps lock every time
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> mooi loop
<Kilos> jy ook dankie
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> so first day at the new job
<chesedo> Kilos: you seem to have forgotten to answer... has anyone taken charge of tonight's meeting yet?
<chesedo> wow congrats magespawn, you like it so far?
<Kilos> nope no one chesedo 
<chesedo> Kilos: oh ok :( ... but guess what?
<Kilos> what?
<chesedo> great guess that :P
<Kilos> you available to chair?
 * chesedo no longer has an exam tomorrow
<magespawn> fortgot about that
<Kilos> yay
<magespawn> forgot too
<magespawn> excellent chesedo 
<chesedo> yeah decided that i'll just skip it....
<Kilos> why
<chesedo> ... (masive joke that) so don't worry Kilos
<magespawn> hmmm
<chesedo> no my exams got moved around...
 * magespawn was about to open a can of wip ass
<Kilos> haha
<chesedo> so think i did that one yesterday - still have to check which one it was
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i thought i was forgetful
<chesedo> magespawn: they still come in cans? :P
<magespawn> i am relatively old, i bought a lot, soit might be a bit stale
<magespawn> * so it
<Kilos> lol
 * chesedo only wrote all the important dates on a year planner... and last looked at it a month ago (cold kept him from the outer office)
<Kilos> lol
<chesedo> magespawn: by stale you suggesting that the sting will be more or less acute than usual?
<magespawn> i might have to shake it around a bit
<chesedo> lol ok
 * chesedo wbb
<magespawn> right on my way home, will try to be online for the meeting
<chesedo> Kilos: i cannot edit the agenda (wiki page)???
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> wiki lock down because of spammers
<Kilos> what do you want to add lad?
<Kilos> does it tell you immutable page
<Kilos> chesedo can you find the link in wiki for our team please
<Kilos> sorry , i dont think you will be able to tonight, but it will work next meeting or in a couple of days time
<chesedo> yes 'immutable page' - just want to change the chair
<Kilos> what is the link i will change it
<Kilos> i hope i can
<chesedo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20160524
<Kilos> ty its done
<chesedo> Kilos: ^^
<chesedo> ... no longer 'unknown' :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i think they have made it ubuntu members only
<chesedo> no Kilos it should be 'known' :P
<Kilos> but ill have it sorted
<Kilos> oh
<chesedo> lol kidding
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i was back there again
<chesedo> yeah and i started stressing
<Kilos> what is the link on wiki for ubuntu-za team
<chesedo> hi tahaan, first time i've seen you here?
<Kilos> ill ask for them all to be allowed
<Kilos> pro said so a week ago and i forgot
<chesedo> Kilos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam
<Kilos> hi tahaan 
<Kilos> ty chesedo i mailed rt@ubuntu.com
<Kilos> i dont know who actually does that job
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> inetpro vloek my
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi
<Kilos> hi skokkk 
<chesedo> oh boy, hope my internet holds...
<chesedo> anyway...
<chesedo> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu Monthly Meeting - May 2016
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Welcoming and Introduction
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<chesedo> Welcome all and thanks for joining in on our meeting this evening
<mazal> maaz I am Wikus
<Maaz> mazal: Righto
<Kilos> Maaz I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<chesedo> Our  bot Maaz will do the minutes as usual so please introduce yourselves to him using `Maaz: I am <firstname lastname>` eg.
<chesedo> Maaz: I am Pieter Engelbrecht
<Maaz> chesedo: Okay
<chesedo> Today's meeting agenda can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20160524
<chesedo> any last minute changes is welcome
<Kilos> mazal die van der merwe deel ook
<mazal> maaz I am Wikus avn Dyk
<Maaz> mazal: Okay
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Alrighty
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Review minutes of previous meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review minutes of previous meeting
<superfly> (but I'm not really here)
<chesedo> the last meeting's minutes is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20160426
<Kilos> i have apologies from kmf, he has sick kids to care for
<chesedo> superfly: will you be able to give us an update on debConf later?
<chesedo> Going over the previous minutes might help as a refresher
<Kilos> nlsthzn you joining?
<chesedo> does anyone have something they want to raise from the previous minutes?
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed No one has an issue with previous minutes
<Maaz> Agreed: No one has an issue with previous minutes
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Plans for 2016
<Maaz> Current Topic: Plans for 2016
<chesedo> is there any one needing help signing up for some or with Ubuntu membership?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> everyone is afk
<chesedo> Ubuntu for Hope has no current updates that i am aware of - still have to create its website
<Kilos> yes
<chesedo> Kilos:  so i see
<Kilos> there is a guy in capetown that is wanting to do the same there
<chesedo> has kapanda joined us again?
<Kilos> he has only used mail so far
<Kilos> peeps forget irc
<chesedo> Kilos: almost... just somewhat in reverse
<mazal> What is the Ubuntu for hope ?
<Kilos> do you have the links chesedo 
<chesedo> well kapanda is the cpt guy and in Jan's meeting he mentioned signing for ubuntu membership...
<Kilos> its building pcs for others that cant afford them mazal 
<chesedo> https://ubuntuforhope.org/ 
<mazal> k
<Kilos> he hasnt chesedo 
<Kilos> he will need to do lots more first
<Kilos> Maaz seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 11 hours, 44 minutes and 48 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-05-23 23:55:22 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2016-05-22 07:43:15 PDT
<chesedo> mazal: https://bin.snyman.info/mmmzy8ce
<mazal> Thanx chesedo
<chesedo> all ok if i move on to events
<Kilos> yessir
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<chesedo> Ubuntu for Hope's launch was in late April... kmf and I (with friends and family) enjoyed a mild morning in Pretoria's Betanical gardens to celebrate it
<chesedo> seems like we have nothing upcoming this June?
<chesedo> Kilos: you tried to orgainze a rp?
 * chesedo hopes superfly is available soon for a debConf update...
<Kilos> that is a mail to the guys that control who has access to wiki pages
<chesedo> rp = release party
<chesedo> to get cds and stuff...
<Kilos> oh that
<Kilos> we need to first give all the info about the event before we can order the flash disks
<Kilos> so we have let it slide
<chesedo> ok so no flashes this release...
<Kilos> sec
<chesedo> sec for 'wait a second' or 'secondar'
<Kilos> wait a minute
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> im in contact with the guy who gives wiki permissions
<mazal> Oi I almost said something now :P
<Langjan> Kilos,  whats the drill to report again plse?
<mazal> Naand oom Jan
<Kilos> i need the link for all our member on the wiki page we made
<Langjan> hi mazal 
 * tahaan bows to chesedo
<Kilos> i cant find it
<chesedo> ok so we can move topics Kilos?
 * tahaan bows to Kilos
<paddatrapper> Sorry I'm busy with DebConf meeting 
<Kilos> hi Langjan tahaan 
<mazal> Langjan, just say maaz I am name surname
 * chesedo claps hands and bows back to tahaan
<Langjan> Maaz, I am Jan Greeff
<Maaz> Langjan: Sure
<chesedo> s/claps/clasps/
<Langjan> tahaan?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos>  <deej> Kilos: I'm going to need the team to be moderated or restricted before we do that
<magespawn> hi all
<Langjan> hi magespawn 
<Langjan> hi tahaan 
<Kilos> hi magespawn Langjan tahaan login please
<magespawn> Maaz I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Yessir
<chesedo> paddatrapper: will you maybe be able to give us an update on it in a bit (if possible)?
<paddatrapper> chesedo: sure
<paddatrapper> Just ping me when you want it
<chesedo> paddatrapper: you can start typing and just throw it in...
<chesedo> Maaz: topic DebConf volunteers/update
<Maaz> Current Topic: DebConf volunteers/update
<chesedo> kmf also mentioned that he will be able to volunteer on-site at debConf (@paddatrapper, @superfly)
<superfly> sorry, i'm in as
<superfly> *another meeting
<paddatrapper> Well it's happening. Everything seems on track. Bursaries are mostly finalised and re-confirmation emails have been sent out 
<paddatrapper> Quotes for various things are being decided on at the moment 
 * chesedo hopes Cryterion & Vince made that list
<chesedo> paddatrapper: great sounds like progress is going fast...
<paddatrapper> kmf should join the #debconf-team channel on oftc and say how he wants to help 
<paddatrapper> chesedo: yup! A month left until it starts 
<chesedo> paddatrapper: righto
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed volunteers for debConf should join #debconf-team on oftc (irc.debian.org)
<Maaz> Agreed: volunteers for debConf should join #debconf-team on oftc (irc.debian.org)
<chesedo> ty for the update paddatrapper
<Kilos> whats oftc
<paddatrapper> Kilos: The IRC server Debian uses 
<Kilos> oh ty
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Miscellaneous
<Maaz> Current Topic: Miscellaneous
<chesedo> anyone that spots ubuntu in the wild can add the listing to out trello page
<mazal> You mean if we see someone else using it ?
<chesedo> Kilos: i see we still have to clean trello up
<Kilos> eeeeek
<paddatrapper> One lab at uct (Shuttleworth Lab) though currently effectively shutdown 
<chesedo> mazal: like when you spot it at the kfc terminal / toll road ticketing system
<mazal> k
 * chesedo might have a listing of train 'monitoring' systems using ubuntu
<chesedo> no one here that joined mentioned coming from redit (from last agenda)
<chesedo> *?
<Kilos> nope
<chesedo> Kilos: do we also still have to look up the logs on the Cpt installFest?
<Kilos> i dont think so chesedo 
<Kilos> there has been no feedback
<Kilos> everyone is too busy
<chesedo> so we can remove it from the agenda?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> can you keep records of what needs doing
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed To remove Cpt installFest from agenda
<Maaz> Agreed: To remove Cpt installFest from agenda
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed To clean Trello page
<Maaz> Agreed: To clean Trello page
<chesedo> Maaz: you need a TASK action
<Maaz> chesedo: Sorry...
<chesedo> well that seems to be it, anything i missed?
<Kilos> nope
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
<tahaan> Kilos: Nickserv says I'm authenticated.
<Kilos> next month should be better
<chesedo> yip, hope so
<tahaan> Hello langjan
<Kilos> tell more tahaan 
<chesedo> will i be chairing?
<Kilos> of course
<magespawn> +1
<chesedo> lol
<Kilos> chesedo +1
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed chesedo to chair next meeting
<Maaz> Agreed: chesedo to chair next meeting
<tahaan> Kilos - Nothing to tell really.
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next meeting
<tahaan> Kinders ek gaan nou slaap.
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto
<tahaan> bye!
 * tahaan waves
<inetpro> good evening
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed Next meeting is 28 June 2016 @ 20:30
<Maaz> Agreed: Next meeting is 28 June 2016 @ 20:30
<Kilos> that means it recognises you tahaan 
<chesedo> inetpro: you just in time :D
<inetpro> yikes, our chair is in a hurry this evening?
<chesedo> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-05-24-18-30-36.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-05-24-18-30-36.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-05-24-18-30-36.html
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> pehaps you late inetpro 
<inetpro> sjoe!
 * inetpro thought our meetings go for an hour
<chesedo> nope, the chair was mostly talking to the air
<inetpro> sorry for being late
<Kilos> you are forgiven
<Kilos> dont let it happen again'
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> ja baas
<Kilos> all ok inetpro ?
<inetpro> good, good, and there?
<Kilos> we have work inetpro 
<Kilos> deej> Kilos: I'm going to need the team to be moderated or restricted before we do that
<chesedo> Kilos and mazal (with padda voete) was only active participants so went quick
<Kilos> [20:54] <Kilos> <deej> The owner or one of the administrators needs to change the team type to moderated or restricted
<Kilos> [20:54] <Kilos> [20:51] <Kilos> ok will get that done when they get a break
<Kilos> [20:54] <Kilos> [20:51] <Kilos> they at the debconf meeting at the moment
<Kilos> [20:54] <Kilos> [20:51] <deej> And I actually want one of them to do it so they can A) vet the team membership and make sure it's all people who should be there and B) so they know why it's being changed and that it should stay that way, so it doesn't accidentally get reverted
<Kilos> [20:54] <Kilos> [20:51] <deej> Once that happens, it's a quick change on our end
<chesedo> Maaz: last minutes is <reply> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-05-24-18-30-36.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-05-24-18-30-36.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-05-24-18-30-36.html
<Maaz> chesedo: I'll remember that
<Kilos> you getting too good at this chesedo 
<mazal> So to recall is ?
<mazal> maaz last minutes is
<Maaz> mazal: Huh?
<mazal> maaz last minutes
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-05-24-18-30-36.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-05-24-18-30-36.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-05-24-18-30-36.html
<mazal> ah
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | pastebin: https://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next Meeting: Tue, 28 June 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1TxD2JQ
<chesedo> mazal: it is mainly for when i am lazy and forget to update the agenda with the minutes until just before previous meeting. then do not know where to find them
<Kilos> sjoe dankie inetpro 
<chesedo> s/previous/next/
<inetpro> Kilos: where do you change the team type to moderated or restricted?
<mazal> chesedo, that's handy , I have been looking for minutes before and couldn't find the link
<Kilos> oh my
<chesedo> oh ok mazal, each agenda should also have that meeting's minutes as a shortcut
<Kilos> inetpro in LP
<inetpro> superfly: help
<Kilos> he is at a meeting'
<inetpro> oops...
<Kilos> i have left same info for him in pm
<inetpro> Kilos: so, can you not see wher?
<inetpro> where as well
<Kilos> where what?
<inetpro> where to change it
<Kilos> let me try find it
<inetpro> Owner = maiatoday
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> Membership policy:  Open Team 
<inetpro> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> Moderated
<inetpro>     Membership is closed, requires approval, and subteams must be closed. Any user can propose a new member, but team administrators approve membership. Subteams must be Moderated or Restricted. Moderated is a good choice for teams that manage things that need to be secure, like projects, branches, or PPAs, but want to encourage users to help. 
<inetpro> Restricted: Membership is closed, requires approval, and subteams must be closed. Only the team's administrators can invite a user to be a member. Subteams must be Moderated or Restricted. Restricted is a good choice for teams that manage things that need to be secure, like projects, branches, or PPAs. 
<Kilos> well have to ask maia to give more admin rights
<Kilos> ill ask maia to give you admin rights inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm not a member
<inetpro> I mean an official one
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> then it must be fly
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> if the whole team gets permission then they all can edit wiki pages
<inetpro> ja, I think the fly should be an admin
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> drubin is even there as admin still
<inetpro> even tumbleweed could be our admin guy
<Kilos> yes but they hard to contact
<Kilos> the admin will need to approve new members etc
<inetpro> Kilos: I think you'd be the best person for that job
<magespawn> +1
<mazal> +1
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> nee nee man
<Kilos> ek sukkel klaar om by te bly
<inetpro> jy doen reeds 'n mooi job by die Afrika kanaal, so jy weet hoe werk dit
<Kilos> ok ill ask maia for me as well
<chesedo> +1
<Kilos> sigh
<mazal> Daar gaan niks groei waar daai sug geval het nie
<inetpro> and chesedo, it's time for you to sign up for membership as well
<Kilos> im already being pushed for a loco council position man.
<Kilos> when you all gonna let me rest
<inetpro> Kilos: can you edit this page, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20160628?action=edit ?
<Kilos> inetpro we are still waiting for your application as well
 * chesedo goes into hiding... remembers receiving something similar from Kilos about a month ago
<Kilos> there is no edit button man
<Kilos> where does that page come from
<Kilos> yes i can
<mazal> Night all , sleep well
<Kilos> night mazal sleep well
<chesedo> night mazal
<Kilos> inetpro explain please
<chesedo> it is quite clear that Kilos is able to edit... it now says his famous words 'oh my'
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> chesedo: I guess that means I don't need to explain
<Kilos> why make that page
<Kilos> explain please
<Langjan> Slaap lekker jongmanne!
<inetpro> Kilos: it's the new agenda 
<Kilos> pretty please 
<chesedo> Kilos: when is the next meeting?
<Kilos> jy ook dankie Langjan 
<inetpro> na Langjan
<Kilos> 28 june
<inetpro> nag*
<chesedo> nag Langjan
<Langjan> Dankie Kilos en nag inetpro 
<Kilos> chesedo you can edit it as well
<chesedo> Kilos: nope
<Langjan> lekker slaap chesedo 
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> whyyyyy
<chesedo> 'You are not allowed to edit this page. '
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> but its a nothing page
<inetpro> Kilos: take the contents from the previous page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20160524?action=raw
<inetpro> modify as needed and paste into the new page
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> Kilos: must I take you through it step by step?
<Kilos> you just want to add more work on me
<Kilos> chesedo needs to be able to edit it not me man
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20160628
<inetpro> Kilos: 1. Click on the link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20160524?action=raw
<inetpro> 2. highlight everything on that page
<inetpro> 3. press Ctrl+C to copy
<inetpro> 4. open your text editor like kate
<inetpro> 5. paste the copied contents into your editor
<inetpro> 6. change any items that are relevant for the next meeting
<inetpro> 7. highlight everything and copy, paste at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20160628?action=edit
<Kilos> is it not done
<inetpro> sjoe
<inetpro> you are even quicker than I can type
<Kilos> you missed the point
<Kilos> chesedo needs to be able to edit not me
<inetpro> you missed the point and he can not do it sir, and neither can I
<inetpro> now just change the date 
<Kilos> chesedo i can give it to you in a pastebin is that ok?
<inetpro> please
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> you happy inetpro ??
<Kilos> i can hear him chuckling
<inetpro> Next meeting: 28 June 2016  -->> Next meeting: 26 July 2016 
<Kilos> ai!
 * chesedo is sitting with his popcorn watching the comedy
<Kilos> you are not going to rope me into doing it
<Kilos> i asked maia to make YOU an admin
<inetpro> haha
<superfly> wat is fout nou?
<inetpro> superfly: The owner or one of the administrators needs to change the team type to moderated or restricted 
<Kilos> we got probs with editing wiki superfly 
<inetpro> apparently in order to allow for the wiki to be edited by mambers
 * Kilos leaves it to inetpro
<inetpro> members*
<inetpro> Kilos: I would not call it problems
<superfly> inetpro: which owner where?
<superfly> what team?
<Kilos> lp
<Kilos> za team
<Kilos> only you and i can edit wiki pages atm
<inetpro> it's just proper administrative restrictions in order to deal with the load due to SPAM
<superfly> I'm not an admin in the team
<superfly> still have no idea how you think Launchpad affects MoinMoin
<Kilos> i asked maia to add you superfly
<inetpro> I guess official ubuntu members can have edit rights on the wiki by default
<Kilos> read your pm superfly 
<superfly> inetpro: I've always had edit rights
<inetpro> superfly: I also don't know how they link that to each other
<Kilos> they have locked down the wiki
<inetpro> superfly: I can not edit any more
<inetpro> maybe a good think
<inetpro> less work for me
<Kilos> nono
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> your turn will come
<inetpro> I don't necessarily want launchpad admin rights
<superfly> I can still edit the wiki
<Kilos> yes your are an ubuntu member
<superfly> have no idea why others can't or how lp links to moinmoin
 * inetpro is struggling to handle the current load of daily emails
 * Kilos also
<Kilos> oh superfly 
<Kilos> they want us to restrict our team so they can give the whole team wiki acccess
<superfly> Kilos: yes, I understand that
<paddatrapper> So then why don't we do that?
<Kilos> we need the owner of our lp page to do it and give some others admin rights as well
<Kilos> she is very busy
<Kilos> ive asked her to add fly and i
<paddatrapper> Ah I see
 * paddatrapper goes back to watching series
<Kilos> hey paddatrapper 
<Kilos> study
<paddatrapper> Lol. I have been. Seeing integration problems all over the place 
<Kilos> lol
<chesedo> oh evening superfly, sorry if i bothered you a bit much during the meeting there...
<chesedo> lol
<chesedo> and night all
<paddatrapper> Night chesedo
<Kilos> night chesedo ty for chairing
<chesedo> np
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good night peoples
<Kilos> nag boetie
<magespawn> good night ball
<magespawn> all
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos maiatoday made me an admin and made the team moderated
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2016-05-25
<Kilos> cremora minora
<mazal> Môre oom
<Kilos> koud ne
<mazal> Bibberend
<Kilos> hi inetpro nlsthzn paddatrapper theblazehen skokkk et al
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<Kilos> deegee where are you now, and hows things going
<chesedo> morning Kilos mazal theblazehen and others
<theblazehen> hi chesedo
<mazal> Mornings
<theblazehen> hey mazal. How's things?
<mazal> ok thanx and you theblazehen ?
<theblazehen> I'm fine thanks mazal
<nlsthzn> sup all...
<inetpro> goeiemore
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> goeie more inetpro 
<Kilos> dinge amper in plek sodat jy wiki can edit
<inetpro> is it midweek already?
<Kilos> ya wednesday
<Kilos> i go sort sheep
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> Maaz watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<mazal> Man I am having a "flat" week.
<mazal> Feels like the batteries just aint there
<theblazehen> mazal: That sucks..
<theblazehen> hey nlsthzn, inetpro
<Kilos> old age
 * mazal glares at Kilos
<mazal> Is from not gaming enough I am sure
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> And oom keeping me up late with meeting :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> at least you have someone to blame
<Kilos> i blame inetpro for everything
<theblazehen> hey tahaan
<Kilos> hi tahaan ambo_ Sxuza aquarat 
<Kilos> oops
<tahaan> Hello all
<mazal> hi
<tahaan> I'm going back to 14.04
<mazal> I'd rather not say what I'm concidering , oom Kilos will kill me
<mazal> Oh too late , he left
<Kilos> 14.04 is rock stable
<Kilos> mazal not back to win
<Kilos> i will kill you
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<mazal> Ek's honger
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> maaz what's for lunch
<Maaz> mazal: Go get Chippies, your friends will love you
<mazal> ooooo , nice idea , with russians
<Kilos> nee man
<mazal> Why not ?
<Kilos> weet jy nie wat chippies is nie
<mazal> Slap chips
<Kilos> chippies is picled onions
<mazal> Oh hell noooooooooooooooo
<Kilos> die beste van al die make
<mazal> maaz bad idea
<Maaz> mazal: Sorry...
<Kilos> baie lekker met bacon kips
<Kilos> of enige sout coekies
<Kilos> maar vis en chips is goed vir lunch
<Kilos> chesedo ?
<chesedo> Kilos ?
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20160628
<chesedo> 'immutable page'
<Kilos> tick on it
<chesedo> Tick?
<Kilos> or check more actions
<Kilos> i forget how to get there
<Kilos> inetpro ^^
 * chesedo does nor have a touch screen :P
<chesedo> Kilos: edit mode?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> you not on pc chesedo ?
<mazal> Feedback for what it's worth , if I go in there I have an edit option. ( if that is what you guys tried to fix )
<Kilos> i forget what you gotta do to change from immutable to edit
<Kilos> yes mazal 
<mazal> I just logged in with my openid
<Kilos> wat maak chesedo 
<mazal> If not logged in then it's immutable for me
<Kilos> oh yes you gotta login
 * chesedo will be at pc soon, but am sure he was/is logged in
<Kilos> ok
<chesedo> yip am logged in -> http://pasteboard.co/1brw7z8L.png
<Kilos> inetpro fixit
<Kilos> i think i ticked on immutable page or other options to get it going back then when i was young
<Langjan> Goeiemore Kilos did you have a good meeting?
<Langjan> Hi guys
<Kilos> yes ty Langjan 
<Langjan> Good 
<Langjan> Did you write to the Aussie?
<Kilos> not yet
<Kilos> go pm
<Langjan> ai
<Langjan> go pm?
<Kilos> lol 
<Kilos> private message ooom
<Kilos> wat het jy gebreek Langjan 
<Langjan> I tried to install her husband's HP printer, thinking the network should pick it up but it doesn't
<Kilos> clever guys can help with that
<Langjan> Thats why I asked you
<Kilos> ive seen then sort it
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> kyk my epos adres
<Langjan> 'n liegadres
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> seker vir sekuriteit, slim!
<Kilos> mazal what experience with printers and ubuntu
<Kilos> ubuntu and hp are friendly to each other i think
<Langjan> is he online?
<Langjan> Mine is fine
<Kilos> who?
<Langjan> hp/ubuntu
<Langjan> mazal, 
<Kilos> where is the printer
<Kilos> he is afk atm
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> maybe working for a change
<Langjan> its by her hubbies desktop, linked via desktop switch
<Langjan> afk atm?
<Kilos> away from key board at the moment
<Kilos> so now
<Langjan> is that what faint name shows?
<Kilos> who cant see the printer
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> susan's machine
<Kilos> theblazehen help
<Kilos> Langjan just dont listen if he says install fedora
<Kilos> but he should be able to help 
<Kilos> he is a clever kid
<Langjan> My adsl router is cable-connected to desktop switch in their home from where they are both connected
<Kilos> so her ub untu cant see it on the switch right there by them
<Langjan> and the printer is connected to his win xp system
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> well I tried to find it but no success
<Kilos> win needs to share it i think
<Langjan> tried via hp-install and hplip
<Langjan> I checked the settings, it seems ok to share printers
<Kilos> im right saying you need to go through xp to see the printer ?
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hang around for someone with that kinda experience
<Langjan> ok thks
<Kilos> you can install remmina i think its called
<Kilos> then
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> she can take over his pc completely
<Langjan> dont tell Juanita please
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> I saw a neat hdd docking station this morning, the guy bought it for R370
<Kilos> what is that
<Kilos> like with severs with place for many drives?
<Langjan> Connects to usb, then you can insert two sata hdd's
<Kilos> ah
<Langjan> Fedora was my very first intro to Linux
<Kilos> then you woke up
<Langjan> no went to kde before that
<Kilos> sjoe
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> you should  be teaching me
<Langjan> haha
<Kilos> i tried centos
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> no thanks
<Langjan> never heard of it
<Kilos> based in redhat i think
<Kilos> many use it for servers
<Langjan> Doesnt look too bad https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CentOS
<Langjan> better than windoze
<Kilos> of course
<Kilos> but many are saying win 10 is great
<Kilos> i wont even try
<Langjan> horses for courses
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> i gotta go eat
<Langjan> whats the closest linux distro to emulate win xp desktop ?
<Langjan> OK chat later, eet lekker
<Kilos> dankie
<mazal> Langjan, when it comes to looks they say you can't get better than http://zorinos.com/
<mazal> Based on Ubuntu but with modified de's that makes it look more like when , basically to make it easier for newcomers to linux
<mazal> I never used it myself , but a friend mine says you can change the de look to be like XP or 7\
<Langjan> Ok many thakns mazal 
<Kilos> mazal 
<Kilos> tell him how to share that printer man
<Kilos> wb aquarat 
<Langjan> Lekker ge-eet Kilos? now its my turn 
<Kilos> hi anton_may 
<Kilos> enjoy
<anton_may> ello
<Langjan> hi anton_may 
<anton_may> Hi Langjan
<magespawn> good afternoon
<anton_may> 0/
<Langjan> hi magespawn and anton_may 
<Langjan> you there Kilos ?
<magespawn> Kilos ping
<magespawn> need to wake him up sometimes
<Langjan> get him away from the sheep
<Langjan> Guys, who is the networking geek?
<magespawn> i can try help
<Langjan> Thanks, I have connected a friend to my adsl via cable, on the other end connected 2 systems from a desktop switch, now trying to install their printer   
<Langjan> The printer is working on a win xp machine, the other is ubuntu 14.04
<Langjan> I cannot see the printer from ubuntu, not via hp lip nor terminal hp-install
<magespawn> is the printer shared on the xp machine?
<Langjan> yes
<magespawn> same network with the same ip address range?
<superfly> Langjan: is this a network printer, or a printer attached to a computer?
<Langjan> Thats where Im lost, how to get ip address. superfly it is only connected to the one computer 
<superfly> Langjan: a network printer connects directly to the network
<superfly> if it's connected to a computer, it's not a network printer
<magespawn> i assume that the printer works on the xp machine?
<Langjan> thats what I was trying to confirm
<Langjan> yes it does
<superfly> Langjan: you have a network cable plugged into the printer?
<Langjan> no, lmga
<superfly> then it's not a network printer and hplip won't find it
<Langjan> network cable from the switch? 
<superfly> yes
<Langjan> so I need to connect a third network cable to the printer from the switch 
<superfly> Langjan: does the printer have a network port?
<Langjan> Will have to check but I assume yes
<Langjan> its a hp all-in-one 2050
<Langjan> let me folow up on that and I will get back if I dont come right
<Langjan> thanks guys
<magespawn> np
<magespawn> i don't think it is a network printer
<Langjan> magespawn, you're quite right, theres no socket for a network cable
<Langjan> Is there any other way around? 
<magespawn> if it has been shared from the windows machine then you should be able to connect to that share from the ubuntu machine
<superfly> Langjan: you need to open your system settings, go to printers
<superfly> Langjan: add a printer, and then select "Windows Printer via SAMBA"
<Langjan> Many thanks superfly I will have to proceed tomorrow. Will let you know how things go. 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> major ballie nap
<Kilos> sorry guys
<magespawn> chat later home time
<Kilos> go safw
<Kilos> ai!
<chesedo> Kilos: i am able to edit the agendas now... just logged out and back in again
<kulelu88> hey mates
<Kilos> yay chesedo 
<Kilos> that means inetpro cant get out of doing some work
<Kilos> hi kulelu88 
<kulelu88> Kilos: why don't you apply for a remote job at canonical
<kulelu88> chesedo: hows exams mate?
<Kilos> kulelu88 dont add more
<Kilos> and they are all clever peeps
<kulelu88> you can do marketing/community work Kilos . you'll get paid 
<Kilos> getting paid is bad news
<Kilos> then you cant mess up
<Kilos> now only i fight with me
<chesedo> hi kulelu88, great (am now 'off' till the 8th) ty... hows your todo going?
<kulelu88> haven't worked on it for a while chesedo 
<kulelu88> when do you finish?
<chesedo> kulelu88: 15th for this semester
<kulelu88> you work also? chesedo 
<chesedo> kulelu88: hmm... try to create time between studies for freelance work
<kulelu88> probably better to load up your github profile chesedo ;)
<chesedo> kulelu88: yeah that too
 * chesedo just started to spent his nights on the office suite that he wants to create
<kulelu88> chesedo: what's your language of choice?
<kulelu88> I would avoid a project as big as office software
<chesedo> kulelu88: i am used to web devel (php, js, etc), but am trying to target ubuntu phones now (qt, c++, js, qml)
<chesedo> kulelu88: might be a bit big, but it will focus on 'professionalism through simplicity'... only targeting text documents for now
<kulelu88> no wonder the todo app is easy peezy for you chesedo :D
<kulelu88> you trying to get a canonical job also? :D
<chesedo> kulelu88: yeah, that was bit weird for me too... nope, just want a user app devel future and this is the start
<kulelu88> chesedo: the main problem with the code now is that I need to find a replacement for the inlineedit.js, cause it's outdated
<kulelu88> and I've adjusted the todo format, so I will refactor the "x" append 
<chesedo> kulelu88: i've used xEditable for a past project (though it might be too big for this)
<kulelu88> this 1 here: https://vitalets.github.io/x-editable ?
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> inetpro read your mail
<chesedo> kulelu88: yip
<kulelu88> I'll see if there are smaller options
<kulelu88> but if I need that, well that's what I'll use
<skokkk> Kilos, this meeting..
<skokkk> I only got the email 2PM THIS AFTERNOON
<skokkk> for yesterday's meeting :/
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> lol skokkk 
<Kilos> where did that mail get lost for a day
<Kilos> so magespawn hows the new job so far?
<Kilos> chesedo what was your original nick
<Kilos> im sure i have you email addy saved under that nick
<chesedo> Kilos: pieter2627
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> no more nick changing
<magespawn> Kilos: going well so far, getting a handle on it
<Kilos> good
<magespawn> got lost coming home last night, and the phone was flat, so had to wait while it charged
<Kilos> eish for the gps to work
<magespawn> i use my phone, but i have that sorted now
<Kilos> i got lost many times in jozi
<Kilos> terrible place
<magespawn> it has been while since i drove it, but it is all coming back bitby bit
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> nothing much changes really, taxis still drive like made, bmw dont have indicators
<Kilos> and mercs own the right of way as well
<magespawn> s/made/mad
<magespawn> yup pretty much, altough most of them seem relaxed
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> they have been taught by the taxis that they arent the most important peeps on the road
<magespawn> they used to stay clear of my beetle, maybe i should get one of those again
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> goos evening
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> goos evening to you too
<Kilos> why what
<kulelu88> magespawn: whats your new job? 
<Kilos> oh inetpro the new mattermost can work on irc i think it says
<inetpro> then why are you not testing it?
<Kilos> im waiting for you
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i went to mattermost in browser but i used it of the standard pc drive so dunno name and password i used here on the ssd
<inetpro> click on forgot password
<Kilos> i dont even know what mail i used man
<inetpro> not like you have 10 addresses
<inetpro> https://mattermost.popey.com/reset_password
<Kilos> and there is something about a desktop app so i fetched the .deb but cant start it
<magespawn> kulelu88: support at a fibre isp in jhb
<Kilos> i have 5 i think, or maybe more, only 4 active
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i found i still have mattermost in another browser
<Kilos> but it also wants password
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> oh inetpro you can edit wiki pages now hey, you should have read that a couple of times today
<kulelu88> ooh support gig. that sounds painful magespawn 
<magespawn> kulelu88: not too bad so far, got one of the flagged customers today and that went
<magespawn> most just learning my way around the systems
<kulelu88> is it fibre ISP as in, you guys provide support for FTTH, or is it a company like Afrihost?
<magespawn> ISP,so like afrihost,but only fibre and voip
<kulelu88> ooh lekker, must be a startup type company
<magespawn> about 5 years old, but yes very much like that, part of what attracted me
<magespawn> that and they offered me a job first
<kulelu88> Do they need someone to manage their servers remotely? :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<magespawn> do not know, but i will keep my ear to the ground ;)
<Kilos> such a quiet sneak in
<magespawn> how do you even know Kilos?
<Kilos> know what
<magespawn> when superfly is here
<Kilos> oh i see the afk go away
<magespawn> ohh he is using /away and /back
<magespawn> right
<Kilos> i see the nick ungray
<magespawn> indeed, irssi does not have that, so i forget about that
<kulelu88> Kilos sees the enter and leave messages
<Kilos> when we have many peeps here he is off the bottom of the screen and i miss seeing it then he mocks me
<Kilos> no messages
<magespawn> superfly is very rarely not here
<Kilos> maybe i must try set that up
<kulelu88> you don't need to. just adjust your settings to show enter/leave messages
<Kilos> does that cover the afk things
<Kilos> i see part/joins
<Kilos> but away things not
<Kilos> whatever happened to that guy that had me thinking he was a chick when i first joined here
<Kilos> ive chased many away
<kulelu88> did you guys cyber date for a while? Kilos :D
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> when i joined here i said guys all the time
<Kilos> then i said well i hope the ladies dont mind me calling them guys
<Kilos> and he pmed me and said no its ok
<Kilos> only later when i learned a bit more did i see he was a guy
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i was really doff back then
<Kilos> im sure half of you would have left
<magespawn> nah was not that bad
<inetpro> haha, it was magespawn
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> we need to organise a flamewar again, then everyone flocks here
<Kilos> yes it was bad
<Kilos> thats why inetpro and superfly are so quiet nowadays
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> no what?
<magespawn> it was me? really?
<Kilos> no man magespawn he means it was that bad
<Kilos> magespawn do you need to study for the new job
<Kilos> any courses and stuff?
<magespawn> no courses,those i do myself, just hit the ground running and learn by doing
<kulelu88> inetpro: seems very moody these days. Het julle rol?
<magespawn> plenty ofhelp around though
<Kilos> sjoe
<kulelu88> I bet it was vim vs. emacs argument
<Kilos> he is getting old man
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> i think he is the closest to me here
<kulelu88> hoe oud? inetpro 
<Kilos> in the naughty years
<Kilos> heading for the thrifty years
<theblazehen> vim is best
<Kilos> ne goosie
<Kilos> ah theblazehen woke up
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos
<theblazehen> Work's been busy..
<Kilos> did you have a busy day lad
<theblazehen> Just saw that message, had to chime in :)
<Kilos> busy is goofd
<theblazehen> Still busy Oom
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> all you can do is your best lad
<theblazehen> Yeah
<kulelu88> you can tells Kilos is a durbanaartjie using 'lad' :D
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i know laatie as well
<magespawn> python vs any other programming language
<magespawn> theblazehen: sublime?
<magespawn> not exactly the same thing
<Kilos> i wish this debconf would be over now
<Kilos> ibids crying for attention
<kulelu88> debconf is huge. oh wait, isn't it happening now? 
<Kilos> soon
<Kilos> next mongth but all the preparation is taking years
<theblazehen> magespawn: Sublime isn't too bad, but doesn't work over ssh (Okay, *technically*....)
<theblazehen> And python
<Kilos> inetpro the password rest doesnt send a mail
<Kilos> i tried three times
<kulelu88> theblazehen: what do you write in Python?
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Mostly just scripts for doing stuff. Not any proper applications
<Kilos> hmm...
<theblazehen> https://gist.github.com/441108ba950bad91e73bd152696e8777 partially broken hangman solving script
<kulelu88> scripting-wise, it's awesome
<theblazehen> /usr/share/dict/words is the word list
<theblazehen> Wanna fix it? ;)
<kulelu88> i'll take a look in a few minutes
<magespawn> theblazehen: the script solves hangman?
<theblazehen> magespawn: Tries to
<magespawn> ahh right
<theblazehen> You can just copy paste in the letters part from hangman (6) too :)
<Kilos> mattermost.popey.com/6667
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> magespawn how did you point you irc client to mattermost
<Kilos> i dont understand the pointing thing
<kulelu88> add them to the network
<kulelu88> is it a mattermost server?
<magespawn> i followed the instructions in the mail i got forwarded from popey via Kilos 
<magespawn> in irssi i do /connect mattermost.popey.com
 * theblazehen (and andrewlsd I think?) think we should have chosen mattermost over rocket.chat at work.. :(
<kulelu88> oh mattermost the slack clone
<Kilos> yes magespawn but what is meant by pointing the irc client to it
<theblazehen> The mobile client for rocket.chat isn't that great :(
<magespawn> the login for me was the email address
<kulelu88> it means you must join their server
<kulelu88> sounds like they're running a mattermost network
<kulelu88> open a new server tab and type what magespawn said
<magespawn> yes then you can see all the room etc in irssi rather than the browser
<Kilos> [21:16] [481] Kilos Permission Denied - You're not an IRC operator
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> thanks kulelu88 i forget that other  people have different clients
<magespawn> what did you type Kilos ?
<Kilos> that /connect one
<Kilos> lemme try with new server
<theblazehen> Kilos: Looks like your irc client sends the server CONNECT command
<theblazehen> Try /server perhaps?
<magespawn> thats it theblazehen, forgot that too
<magespawn> that is how we got Kilos on atrium the other night
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> too much 
<inetpro> it works with quassel 
<inetpro> I added a new network with host 'mattermost.popey.com' and port '6667'
<inetpro> and then after connecting I simply executed '/msg mattermost login my@email.address MyMattermostPassword'
<Kilos> ok lemme try again
<theblazehen2> hi.
<theblazehen> theblazehen2: ack
<theblazehen2> How
<theblazehen> hmm
<Kilos> sjoe
<theblazehen> Was IRCing with telnet
<kulelu88> theblazehen: where does the script break?
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Doesn't break, but near the end it gets non-optimal guesses
<kulelu88> example? theblazehen 
<theblazehen> like -ampl-, it would think that there is a 0 possibility of e (not sure if it thinks it's already tried that) or similar
<kulelu88> so it will try a word like ampl? 
<theblazehen> hangman will ask for example, script will solve to -ampl-, but not guess the e
<inetpro> "you can also use an ssl connection on port 6697"
<kulelu88> are there any libs or bindings and is it python2? theblazehen 
<magespawn> theblazehen: telnet?
<Kilos> too many channels now
<theblazehen> inetpro: No thanks..
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Python 2 yes, and no. Just that script and cop-paste to the hangman game from bsd-games
<kulelu88> okay so it's using a legit game 
<kulelu88> I was going to attempt replicating the environment, but that could take hours
<magespawn> i am off to bed, good night all
<Kilos> sleep tight magespawn 
<Kilos> i must crash as well
<Kilos> 2 late nights the pro has inflicted on me
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<kulelu88> anybody still awake here?
#ubuntu-za 2016-05-26
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn and others
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> HI Kilos 
<inetpro> goeie more
<andrewlsd> gooi 'n moray
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<chesedo> morning magespawn Kilos andrewlsd inetpro and others
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone 
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper 
<theblazehen> hey Kilos, andrewlsd, inetpro, chesedo, paddatrapper
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<chesedo> hi paddatrapper
<paddatrapper> Hey chesedo, theblazehen
<chesedo> and theblazehen
<theblazehen> More applications need a "go back to previously selected tab" key
<theblazehen> Looking for the other tab you want in a list of 50, only knowing general location..
<chesedo> theblazehen: sounds like a browser?
<theblazehen> chesedo: Yes. And irc client
<paddatrapper> I do miss that in KDE... 
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: which irc client? 
<theblazehen> There was a key for that?! Tell me more!
<theblazehen> quassel
<theblazehen> Is this a general qt thing?
<andrewlsd> Hi theblazehen 
<paddatrapper> I3wm - meta+tab, KDE doesn't have anything similar that I've found to switch between desktops 
<paddatrapper> No idea about quassel unfortunately 
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: Ah, yes, but thats workspaces not tabs in applications
 * theblazehen is in 31 irc channels + bunch of PMs..
<paddatrapper> Yeah.... 
 * theblazehen also has the workspace switcher. I <3 it
<paddatrapper> Weechat allows you to switch back to the previous buffer - alt+current buffer number 
 * paddatrapper checks out the workspace switcher
<theblazehen> That would require me knowing the current buffer number.. But I'm planning on moving to weechat soon anyway
<paddatrapper> It is shown in the status bar/can be configured there 
<theblazehen> I just want to Ctrl (?) + Esc though
<paddatrapper> I'm sure that can be be configured
<theblazehen> It's open source. Of course it can be configured. :)
<paddatrapper> Haha. Less dramatically than that! 
<Kilos> in kde its called pager paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> Thanks Kilos
<Kilos> right click bottom panel and add widgets
<Kilos> then type in pager 
<Kilos> and drg it to where you want it in panel
<paddatrapper> Ah found it, turns out I've been using it already 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you can aslo add many workspaces
<Kilos> in settings
 * theblazehen has 18 workspaces / display
<theblazehen> Counted 23 terminals open when I was done working last night
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i go take sheep out
<paddatrapper> Eish. theblazehen I have 5 workspaces per activity (5 of those) of which I'm actively using about 6 or 7 at most. Terminals wise - 7 or 8 in that
<theblazehen> Cool. I wish my wm had activities
<theblazehen> If I ned to I just start multiple X servers though
<paddatrapper> Well there we go! What WM are you using?
<theblazehen> AwesomeWM. Non of the others do multi monitor "right" (IMO, whenever I complain online about it people downvote me, so maybe I'm wrong)
<theblazehen> Thing is, pulse audio wont play from other ttys (Although I can fix that), firefox won't like it, so I need to use multiple synced profiles
<mazal> Morning all
<theblazehen> And less of a problem with GTX 980, but GPU won't like it because of memory issues
<theblazehen> hey mazal
<theblazehen> Currently using 2054/4096 mb video ram. Haven't even really started working properly yet..
<mazal> How utterly dissapointing , when I saw GTX I thought there is gaming discussion but now I see the word "work" :P
<paddatrapper> Not bad... Think I'd go mad with so much happening at once
<theblazehen> mazal: Haha, I haven't gamed in months :( But I did get the 970 for gaming originally. Did I mention how poorly intel HD4600 handles 4k?
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: That's my secret ;)
<mazal> theblazehen, I still have my measly 760 :P
<theblazehen> mazal: How much video ram?
<mazal> makes me so sad about pc stuffs. Barely 18months ago it was a top nitch R5000 card
<mazal> 4gig DDR5 theblazehen
<theblazehen> Yeah. I've once used >3GB VRAM without games open...
<mazal> Is why I rather went back to console gaming , little did I know , that ended up in disaster as well thanx to bad rand value
<mazal> I miss the versatility of Steam though , steam rocks as a platform
<paddatrapper> I have the GT610... It was fairly decent when I bought it, now it struggles on pretty much anything
 * mazal wonders why he didn't get an ai from Kilos yet
<mazal> paddatrapper, yeah , when I got that 760 it was awesome with everything on max , now it's below minimum required for most stuff
<paddatrapper> mazal: He's gone to see the sheep
<mazal> Ah ok , then I must hide before he comes back :)
 * mazal not allowed to talk about games where Kilos can see :)
<paddatrapper> Lol :)
<Kilos> i see
 * mazal runs away
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<Kilos> my audio just disappeared and its not muted
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> working
<Kilos> no idea what it was
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> paddatrapper writing or studying
<Kilos> ?
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Neither at the moment, watching videos about building CNC machines
<Kilos> ok
<paddatrapper> Wrote last night, next one is next Wednesday
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<pavlushka> Hello chesedo !
<Kilos> hi there bangalorie man
<pavlushka> Actually I missed you guys!
<Kilos> fix your connection
<pavlushka> Kilos: Its "Bangalee"
<Kilos> i like saying bangalorie
<pavlushka> We talk Bengali/Bangla
<pavlushka> we are Bangalee
<Kilos> you talk english as well so bangalorie works for me
<pavlushka> Kilos: lol, You heard about Kolkata/Calcutta?
<Kilos> if you spoke in symbols then i would be lost
<Kilos> yes ive heard of calcutta
<Kilos> too far from me to worry about
<pavlushka> Kolkata is a district of West Bengal which is a province of India
<pavlushka> They talk Bengali too
<Kilos> and english
<Kilos> you all come from bangaloryville
<pavlushka> So you'll see both Bangladeshi And Indian Bangalees!
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<pavlushka> So the Ubuntu-Bengali translation group is comprised of Indian and Bengali Ubuntuan, and had two admins from each side.
<pavlushka> Our side admin converted to Mozillian now, lol
<pavlushka> *one admin from each side
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> drussell are you ok?
<Kilos> or just the pc logging in on its own
<drussell> Kilos: all good thx :oD
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> where are you now davey?
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> back
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<pavlushka> wb myself, :p, magespawn !
<pavlushka> Night guys!
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> paddatrapper you use dropbox?
<paddatrapper> Kilos: occasionally yez
<paddatrapper> s/yez/yes
<Kilos> i have the ibid.db there
<Kilos> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9ivgvnp2bjau74u/ibid.db?dl=0
<Kilos> i have forgotten how to use dropbox even
<Kilos> i tried opening it with sqlite but it complained
<Kilos> maybe i have to send you an invite or something
<Langjan> Hi kil, superfly and paddatrapper the printer is up and running and I have learnt some about printers and networks, many thanks. 
<Langjan> Dropbox? Easy and works well
<theblazehen> Okay, I'm about to do something horrible....
<theblazehen> I just wrote `mkdir /srv/salt/workarounds`. Yup....
<Kilos> thats good news Langjan 
<Kilos> so you becoming the main IT guy there
<Langjan> old IT guy
<Kilos> age doesnt matter as long as you can fix things
<Langjan> or break things...lmga
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> Sorry guys gotta go, will chat later
<Kilos> cheers Langjan 
<Kilos> go well
<Langjan> bye Kilos you too thks
<magespawn> home time later all
<Kilos> toods
<paddatrapper> Kilos: that link should work. I'll take a look when I get home tonight 
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> Maaz it doesnt work
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> Maaz it doesn't work
<Maaz> Look buddy, doesn't work is an ambiguous statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Does it waste its time on IRC all day long? Please be specific! Define 'it' and what it isn't doing.
<theblazehen> lol who updated maaz for that Kilos?
<Kilos> weird
<Kilos> he sounds just like inetpro 
<Kilos> same as
<Kilos> Maaz assumption
<Maaz> An assumption is a proposition that is taken for granted, as if it were true based upon presupposition without preponderance of the facts, but when made by intelligent people is often proven to be true.
<theblazehen> Did someone `alias Maaz=inetpro`?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> the pro does many things we only notice later whe n he isnt arround so he can act innocent
<inetpro> eh
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> evening inetpro 
 * Kilos hides
<inetpro> you feel guilty... again?
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> i just made an assumtion, and not being intelligent its most likely wrong
<inetpro> Kilos: what can I help you with today?
<Kilos> nothing ty sir
<Kilos> maybe over the weekend ill try get mattermost working here when konversations opens and not need to command it
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-05-27
<magespawn> good morning
<mazal> Morning
<anton_may> 0/
<chesedo> morning magespawn mazal anton_may and all others
<theblazehen> Morning magespawn,mazal,anton_may,chesedo
<chesedo> hi theblazehen, how are you?
<theblazehen> Alright and you chesedo?
<chesedo> good good ty theblazehen
<inetpro> goeie more
<mazal> Hi guys , do one need to restart to get disk related updates to take effect ?
<mazal> mount , uuid and fdisk components updated
<inetpro> uh oh!
<anton_may> for fdisk just issue mount -a
<mazal> NVM , was hpoing they fixed the KDE bug of formatting memory sticks , but it's just worse now in fact
<mazal> Now the system applet for usb devices crashes also
<anton_may> why not just mount it normal way?
<mazal> anton_may, no I'm not struggling with mounting
<anton_may> k
<mazal> Just wanted to know if the changes would be actibe without booting , but rebooted anyway
<mazal> active*
<mazal> Where is oom kilos ?
<anton_may> slaap seker nog
<mazal> Hope he is ok
<Kilos> morning all. power just returned
<Kilos> copper snapped off at the copper to all crimping lug
<Kilos> copper to ally
<Kilos> sparkeys blame the cold
<MaNI> sounds like a terrible crimping job to me
<Kilos> yeah ill look at it with a magnifying glass
<Kilos> seems the copper snapped ogg at the en of the lug
<Kilos> s/ogg/off
<Kilos> then that shorted onto another phase
<MaNI> crazy
<Kilos> bit melted hehe
<Kilos> maybe a bird was swinging on the loop
<urbanslug> You guys, does it snow in South Africa?
<theblazehen> urbanslug: Sometimes
<MaNI> yes, but not frequently and usually only in certain areas
<MaNI> it is not uncommon to find people in JHB for instance who have never seen snow before
<MaNI> when it does snow it's usually a light coating on the mountaintops drakensberg/cederberg/helderberg
<mazal> Môre oom Kilos
<mazal> Was bekommer
<mazal> d
<Kilos> skuus man. blamerr pta electicity
<theblazehen> hey magespawn
<magespawn> in and out, sorry, i must just remember to disconnect first
<Kilos> np
<magespawn> on that note chat later.
<mazal> Julle is stil vandag , wat gaan aan ?
<Kilos> moeg
<mazal> Het nou 'n lekker middagete ingewerk , nou het ek probleem met my oë
<magespawn> going again
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> wat eet jy
<mazal> Hoender , wors en chips
<Kilos> en dit maak probleme met jou oeie?
<Kilos> oge
<Kilos> daai goed bo en langs jou neus
<mazal> Ja , ek kan nou nie myself sien verder werk vandag nie
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi kulelu88 
<kulelu88> Hi
<Kilos> excuse me from this hectic conversation to go have supper
<pavlushka> Hello every one?
<pavlushka> !
<FusionSparc> Hi pavlushka..
<pavlushka> Hello FusionSparc !
<pavlushka> how are you?
<FusionSparc> good and you?
<pavlushka> I am ok, thanks!
<FusionSparc> Where you from pavlushka?
<pavlushka> From Bangladesh.
<FusionSparc> I see,you new to the channel or been here before?
<pavlushka> For some months
<pavlushka> and You?
<FusionSparc> ok, a few Months as well.
<pavlushka> You people here are very welcoming, its nice.
<FusionSparc> Any favourite Linux distro's?
<FusionSparc> Yes, most members are quite helpful in their fields.. :)
<pavlushka> Ubuntu itself and Ubuntu-MATE and I use xubuntu as well.
<pavlushka> these are my favs.
<FusionSparc> Ok, I started with Xubuntu but Kubuntu Won my vote.. :P
<pavlushka> and curious about lubuntu
<FusionSparc> ok, Have not played with Lubuntu yet though..
<pavlushka> my pc is of low config, I cant indulge Kubuntu.
<FusionSparc> hehe, I know your pain...Ubuntu Mate should work well, nicely balanced interface with most things you need bundled..
<pavlushka> yes, I just love that.
<FusionSparc> The Gui repo installer I'm not too fond of,feels limited somehow but thats just me..
<pavlushka> me too, I always use apt-get and now just apt.
<Kilos> hi FusionSparc kde rocks
<pavlushka> and Here he come, smelling Kubuntu, :p
<Kilos> lol
<FusionSparc> Hi Kilos...Yes it does..:P
<pavlushka> both K rocks
<FusionSparc> Probably the most popular DE out there....
<Kilos> Maaz see inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> Maaz seen superfly 
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly was last seen 2 days, 3 hours, 9 minutes and 57 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-05-25 07:17:29 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2016-05-22 22:31:15 PDT
<Kilos> oh my so long
<Kilos> Maaz seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 9 hours, 56 minutes and 26 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-05-27 00:31:17 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2016-05-22 07:43:15 PDT
<pavlushka> maaz seen inetpro 
<Maaz> pavlushka: inetpro was last seen 9 hours, 56 minutes and 36 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-05-27 00:31:17 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2016-05-22 07:43:15 PDT
<pavlushka> maaz what inetpro 's frequency? is it 10 hours?
<Maaz> pavlushka: One learns a new thing every day
<Kilos> he is getting old so we must make allowances
<Kilos> yay, it came back
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<inetpro> Maaz: last set factoid
<Maaz> inetpro: It was: what inetpro 's frequency
<squish101> enjoying working from home... when there isn't too much work to do
<inetpro> Maaz: forget what inetpro 's frequency
<Maaz> inetpro: Yessir
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi there inetpro 
<Kilos> hi Guest62041 
<Kilos> ai!
<pavlushka> hello Kilos !
<pavlushka> Heya inetpro !
<squish101> i lost a number there :(
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<inetpro> squish102: why not squish103?
<Kilos> lol
<squish102> only next year ;\
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> you ok inetpro ?
<inetpro> good, good and you?
<Kilos> the fly been gone a long time
<Kilos> im ok ty
<inetpro> you back from aussieland yet?
<Kilos> havent even left yet man
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> still waiting for cop clearance to be passed
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> inetpro question
<Kilos> i added a new server in konversation
<Kilos> but i can open this one or that one
<Kilos> for mattermost that is
<Kilos> aquarat why so silent
<Kilos> and ambo_ ?
<Kilos> half the room is afk
<Kilos> wb chesedo 
<inetpro> Kilos: there's a command field together with the server setup stuff?
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> add the command '/msg mattermost login your@email.address YourMattermostPassword' in there 
<Kilos> ok ty
<chesedo> ty Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz it doesnt work
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz it doesn't work
<Maaz> Look buddy, doesn't work is an ambiguous statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Does it waste its time on IRC all day long? Please be specific! Define 'it' and what it isn't doing.
<Kilos> inetpro what does one use to edit ibid.db
<Kilos> i tried kate and nano and sqlite
<Kilos> or must one rather edit the source code
<paddatrapper> Kilos: some SQL server (should be sqlite) should allow you to execute commands on it 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i was just trying to edit it here
<Kilos> we need to look into making bots use duckduckgo instead of google too
<Kilos> whew
<paddatrapper> Definitely 
<Kilos> i had the source code  about 3 pcs back when magespqwn and i wanted to teach it to braai but that was heavy
<paddatrapper> Pray tell, how does source code braai? 
<Kilos> hahahaha man
<paddatrapper> And where has this braaing source code been all my life?? 
<Kilos> we were trying to teach maaz how to braai not just make coffee
<Kilos> i actually had a clone of me i think at one time that could braai
<paddatrapper> Lol nice. Good idea 
<paddatrapper> Maaz: braai some wors 
<Maaz> paddatrapper: Sorry...
<Kilos> oh gremble also worked on making ibids do the braai thing
<paddatrapper> I'll take a look at the code next week hopefully, this weekend is crazy
<Kilos> where did you get the code
<Kilos> github too difficult for me
<Kilos> push pull stuff sucks
<Kilos> i like .deb
<Kilos> right click install with gdebi
<paddatrapper> git clone git@github.com:paddatrapper/ibid.git
<paddatrapper> Then compile and run. That way I can edit the source, recompile and test again 
<Kilos> sjoe
<paddatrapper> I just need to get it running 
<Kilos> there are commands to use
<Kilos> ibid-setup
<Kilos> next week man
<paddatrapper> Yup. That's what's throwing it's toys about about the DB
<Kilos> you dont have time now
<paddatrapper> I can talk about it now, but can't test or implement anything at the moment 
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> Maaz tell superfly this is too long away from us sir
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto, I'll tell superfly on freenode
<Kilos> i need to sleep. maybe some rugger tomorrow
<paddatrapper> Who's playing? 
<Kilos> oh paddatrapper it doesnt run on ubuntu system after 12.04
<Kilos> bulls and lions  but i havent checked who else
<paddatrapper> Ah... Dan moet ek 'n plan maak 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ill announce tomorrow 
<inetpro> Kilos: why edit the database?
<Kilos> inetpro you have a better way
<Kilos> paddatrapper listen
<inetpro> you don't edit the database unless you're a developer
<inetpro> you connect to the database with ibid and let the bot do the editing of data
<Kilos> thats why i asked paddatrapper to look at it remember
<Kilos> oh my
<paddatrapper> But when ibid refuses to make the db in the first place, another plan needs to be made 
<Kilos> it makes that when installing right?
<paddatrapper> When ibid-setup is run
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> and you can only do that on 12.04 or using inetpro s workaround
<paddatrapper> inetpro's workaround? 
<Kilos> in a virtual box thing
<paddatrapper> Ah
<paddatrapper> Is there any point trying to port it to 14.04/16.04?
<Kilos> there is major work to make it work on 14.04
<Kilos> well they run
<paddatrapper> B
<inetpro> paddatrapper: just follow instructions at http://ibid.omnia.za.net/docs/0.1.0/install.html#prerequisites
<paddatrapper> How much? 
<paddatrapper> Thanks inetpro
<Kilos> and we know the commands
<inetpro> Kilos: don't lie
<Kilos> about what
<inetpro> "you can only do that on 12.04"
<Kilos> man , you know what i mean
<Kilos> you cant install it directly
<inetpro> that's a different story
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dont lie
<Kilos> rev 21:8
<inetpro> point is, you can make it work on new versions of ubuntu 
<inetpro> it just requires a bit more effort 
<Kilos> yes man but not as it was originally designed
<Kilos> used to be a .deb install 
<Kilos> no prerequisits and stuff
<paddatrapper> The works for straight install and run, developing requires being able to modify and run straight from source. The deb just hides that from you
<Kilos> thats why i like them
<Kilos> head doesnt need more stress
<Kilos> thats for younger guys
<paddatrapper> Most things are better as debs
<inetpro> Kilos: maybe it's time to just move on to something else
<Kilos> away from i bib inetpro ?
<inetpro> it's old, it's complicated and developers have moved on
<Kilos> after debconf ill nad the weed to upgrade it
<Kilos> s/nab/nag
<Kilos> he can spend his next leave rewriting our favourite bot
<Kilos> no rest for the wicked
<Kilos> or the idle rich
<inetpro> just let it rot away 
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> and we use what? meetingology
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> why not?
<Kilos> it cant make coffee
<Kilos> or google
<inetpro> you can make your own coffee
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> shup you
<theblazehen> inetpro,Kilos how about https://sopel.chat/ ?
<Kilos> can it do meeting minutes etc
<inetpro> Kilos: see, there's many other alternatives
<Kilos> ibid was written for us especislly
<Kilos> especially
<theblazehen> Kilos: Yes it can
<paddatrapper> Looks pretty extensible too - probably can use slang, etc
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> the software evolution process does not end at the death of an individual software system but usually continues over generations through being replaced by newly built software
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> another github thing
<Kilos> ill sulk for a week if we give up on ibid
<theblazehen> Kilos: At least it's not sourceforge :) And svn or something..
<Kilos> inetpro gdebi has worked from the beginning of ubuntu
<Kilos> so can ibid
<Kilos> its not impossible
<inetpro> very few people prefer to keep working on same project or code base forever
 * theblazehen steps out of *this* conversation
<Kilos> tumbleweed help
<Kilos> tell them it can be done
<tumbleweed> Kilos: I do still care about ibid
<tumbleweed> I'm just rather busy with debconf right now
<theblazehen> Kilos: Just because it can doesn't mean it's a good idea :)
<Kilos> yay ty tumbleweed ill find you helpers after debconf
<Kilos> paddatrapper you know tumbleweed already
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Yes I do
<Kilos> he maintained ibid for years and he still cares
<Kilos> yay
<paddatrapper> tumbleweed: Welcome back to this side of the internet :P
<tumbleweed> paddatrapper: :P
<tumbleweed> Kilos: I care. But I also have to admit that I haven't touched it in a long time
<tumbleweed> getting back into it won't be easy
<inetpro> Kilos: see, you don't have to worry for now :-)
<tumbleweed> but I do have to do this at some point :P
<Kilos> you re tough so i believe the challenge will be interesting
<paddatrapper> DebCamp sprint? lol
<tumbleweed> paddatrapper: I'm betting ENOTIME
<paddatrapper> Probablu!
<paddatrapper> s/Probablu/Probably/
<tumbleweed> yeah
<Kilos> see inetpro it will happen
<Kilos> VW didnt stop making cars because bikes were easier to make
<inetpro> that's an invalid argument
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> VW didnt stop making cars with fuel fed engines because electric cars are coming into fashion
<inetpro> oom kan nou rustig gaan slaap, voor ek weer die skuld kry...
<Kilos> they started making them as well
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> ty tumbleweed ill  sleep better tonight
<Kilos> you take care
<tumbleweed> Kilos: :P
<Kilos> night everybody. sleep tight
<mazal> Nag oom
<Kilos> sjoe jy nog wakker mazal 
<mazal> Yep
<Kilos> lekker slaap seun'
<mazal> Dankie selle daar
 * theblazehen isn't getting any work done :(
<theblazehen> Guess I'm going to bed. Night all
<mazal> Night theblazehen
<theblazehen> Nevermind. /me is getting back to work
<inetpro> theblazehen: gaan werk nou
<theblazehen> inetpro: Yeah, I'm working now :)
<inetpro> mazal: wat maak jy so laat?
<mazal> Minecraft
<inetpro> ai!
<mazal> Vrydae aande moet benut word :)
<inetpro> https://bryanquigley.com/memory-usage/ubuntu-16-04-livecd-memory-usage-compared
<inetpro> Ubuntu 16.04 LiveCD Memory Usage Compared
<inetpro> a very intersting little comparison
<mazal> Surprising that K is more than unity
<inetpro> not really
<inetpro> KDE has always been a bit tough on resources
<inetpro> I still prefer it above others though
<mazal> What I don't get is that my install on fresh boot uses less than that live cd , how is that possible
<mazal> Mine's about 780mb
<inetpro> live cd will always use more
<inetpro> s/always/usually/
<mazal> I think that be enoug building for one night , eyes don't see lekker anymore
<mazal> Lekker slaap
#ubuntu-za 2016-05-28
<Kilos> hi theblazehen paddatrapper inetpro and lurkers
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<mazal> Morning
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Môre oom
<mazal> Must change connections
<mazal> *sigh* Had to struggle again for this thing to pick up my donge
<mazal> dongle*
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i saw yesterday they were working on network manager bugs
<mazal_> And there it just lost the dongle again
<mazal_> 16.04 getting worse not better
<mazal_> If it continues like this I will havt to setup dual-boot.
<mazal_> have*
<Kilos> hi magespawn urbanslug 
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> is there a way to get skype to show up in empathy or one of the other messaging programs?
<Kilos> pidgin
<magespawn> ahh right 
<magespawn> forgot that one
<magespawn> thanks kilos
<Kilos> yw magespawn 
<Kilos> midgin works well on anything but whatsapp
<Kilos> i gave up on that and dont do whatsapp anymore
<mazal_> Did that ages ago already
<Kilos> pidgin telegram works well too
<mazal_> whatsapp is nothing more than an annoyence
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> ahh that maybe, but people do not like to change there methods
<mazal_> Every 2 minutes or other crap picture or video people send around
<Kilos> yeah even twitter full of vids
<Kilos> and fb
<Kilos> i stopped following peeps
<mazal_> peep peep peep the whole bloody day
<mazal_> I removed whatsapp before I threw my phone out the window
<Kilos> lol
<mazal_> Oh no :( The freekin zombies killed all my villagers :( grrrrrr
<magespawn> Kilos: what protcol do you use for skype on pidgin? there does not seem to be a skype specifiv one there
<Kilos> oh magespawn i dont use skype on pirdgin or irc, just telegram and mxit 
<mazal_> You don't use irc ? hmmmm
<Kilos> but i saw lotsa write ups about it
<mazal_> Who we be talking to then ? :)
<Kilos> irc on konversation mazal_ 
<mazal_> ah
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjepPmd2PzMAhWLLMAKHfEdBUYQFggbMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Faskubuntu.com%2Fquestions%2F9065%2Fhow-to-integrate-skype-into-pidgin&usg=AFQjCNGKB2lR065vb6VsFyKzMg_Vb0EbAw&sig2=0A5AUNNm5rh5udPS5evwFw
<Kilos> magespawn ^^
<Kilos> im a believer in apartheid mazal_ 
<Kilos> irc on pidgin was too much
<magespawn> i would like to have it all inside irssi if i could
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> make more workspaces man
<theblazehen> magespawn: Same, but inside Franz here
<Kilos> here another pidgin skype link
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjepPmd2PzMAhWLLMAKHfEdBUYQFgg9MAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntugeek.com%2Fhow-to-install-skype-api-plugin-for-pidgin-in-ubuntu.html&usg=AFQjCNGV6xXwHYOf5smFzxxF7E4HyIjFbg&sig2=Y4fxYKvUGSzILJWM0KUfig
<Kilos> yucky not being able to use Maaz to google for me
<magespawn> why can't you? is he sick?
<Kilos> Maaz shorten https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjepPmd2PzMAhWLLMAKHfEdBUYQFgg9MAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntugeek.com%2Fhow-to-install-skype-api-plugin-for-pidgin-in-ubuntu.html&usg=AFQjCNGV6xXwHYOf5smFzxxF7E4HyIjFbg&sig2=Y4fxYKvUGSzILJWM0KUfig
<Maaz> Kilos: That site seems to be down
<Kilos> yes magespawn google changed their api or something
<Kilos> none of the ibids can do anything with google involved
<magespawn> i think might have more to do with the shortening service than with google
<Kilos> magespawn with luck the weed and frogboots will upgrade ibids after debconf
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> Maaz google anything
<Maaz> Kilos: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<Kilos> nothing works if google is involved
<Kilos> hopefully new ibids use duckduckgo or some other search engine
<Kilos> Maaz tell magespawn i think you have to start skype itself and then only can in work in pidgin
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<magespawn> thanks for the message Kilos, that is what i am finding, so i might as well just instakk skype\
<magespawn> install too
<Kilos> yes i think thats why i didnt bother, why have two apps running for one job
<Kilos> sorry i forgot that
<magespawn> no worries. i will do some research to see if there is away around that
<magespaw1> hey
<magespaw1> looks like the pidgin has that nick 
<Kilos> lol
<magespaw1> brb
<magespawn> for what it is worth, the skype plugin on this page adds the skype protocol to pidgin
<magespawn> do not seem to be able to connect yet though, so lets see how that goes
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> nope still looks like you have skype running
<magespawn> apparently bitlbee can integrate skype into irc https://www.bitlbee.org/main.php/news.r.html
<magespawn> that might be worth a try
<magespawn> okay not too sure how to set it up though
 * theblazehen has given up on nice integrations, and just uses Franz which wraps the website
<magespawn> theblazehen: never heard of that
<theblazehen> magespawn: Unfortunalely not *really* foss, but it's an electron app you you can just extract the .asar to add your own services
<paddatrapper> There's another good electron application wrapper for Skype Web, can't remember what it's called though 
<paddatrapper> Which is properly foss 
<magespawn> okay i will have a look around
<paddatrapper> https://github.com/stanfieldr/ghetto-skype
<paddatrapper> magespawn: found it ^^
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: Franz does whatsapp + Slack + others too
<theblazehen> In tabs
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: nice. Wish I could move off WhatsApp though... And definitely prefer Mattermost to Slack
<theblazehen> https://i.imgur.com/0MtuK1s.png
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: /me is using rocket.chat at work
<theblazehen> Pretty decent, although the API is lacking
<paddatrapper> But really never really saw the point in combining them. Means I have to learn a new interface and there is always something you need to go to the official client for 
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: does rocket.chat have an android client? I can't remember 
<theblazehen> And <humblebrag>*had* a decent sized security hole</humblebrag?
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: Yes it does. Android client = web wrapper though
<paddatrapper> Take it you fixed it? 
<paddatrapper> Ah Ok. So probably some Cordova app
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: Well, informed the daves after I found it. https://rocket.chat/docs/contributing/security/ :)
<paddatrapper> I see :) responsible disclosure and all that
<theblazehen> Yeah. Will be getting some swag from them too :)
<theblazehen> s/daves/devs/ How did that even happen?!
<paddatrapper> Haha. I read that as devs anyway... 
 * Kilos wtching lions bulls
<Kilos> sjoe lions wiped the bulls 55/20
<inetpro> shame
<Kilos> hi inetpro gremble 
<Kilos> im good ty and you?
<Kilos> hehe
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<gremble> Haha
<gremble> I am well thank you
<gremble> Glad to be home again
<Kilos> too cold up here
<inetpro> ohi Kilos and others also
<gremble> Hey inetpro 
<pavlushka> Hello inetpro !
<magespawn> thanks paddatrapper 
<pavlushka> Hello magespawn !
<pavlushka> how are you?
<magespawn> hi pavlushka, good and you?
<pavlushka> I am good, thanks!
<Kilos> pavlushka i found when nothing else worked with a modem sakis3g still worked
<Kilos> handy to remember when you have problems
<pavlushka> inetpro: setting up drupal on my localhost give issues, what is clear url?
<magespawn> pavlushka: this may help https://www.drupal.org/getting-started/clean-urls
<Kilos> pavlushka say ty
<pavlushka> magespawn: been there, does not help with drupal 8.1.1.
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> magespawn: most of the posts in drupal.org is atleast 2 years old, :(
<Kilos> havent they got an irc channel
<pavlushka> lol@ Kilos 
<pavlushka> yep, thanks Kilos !
<Kilos> or a contact us button on a site
<Kilos> have they
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> superfly: is the drupal fan, maybe he has got something more
<Kilos> youll have to wait
<Kilos> Maaz seen superfly 
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly was last seen 3 days, 4 hours, 47 minutes and 25 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-05-25 07:17:29 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2016-05-22 22:31:15 PDT
<magespawn> yup that might have to wait until the fly has more time, after debconf meybe
<Kilos> the guys on the drupal channel should be able to help though, that is their help channel
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<pavlushka> night guys!
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2016-05-29
<Kilos> Bbrrrrrr
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> sjoe lag up to 5 secs
<Kilos> morning all
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<mazal> Morning
<Kilos> hi gremble ill wait
<gremble> Haha hello Kilos 
<gremble> Are you doing well?
<Kilos> fine ty and you?
<Kilos> hehe
<gremble> I am doing well thank you. Our water is just off again. Makes me somewhat agitated
<Kilos> we gotta have our laugh for the day
<Kilos> eish
<gremble> Laughter is afterall the best medicine
<Kilos> yip, so they say
<paddatrapper> Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone
 * paddatrapper needs to pay attention to time sometimes
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> How are you doing Kilos ?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<paddatrapper> good thanks Kilos 
<magespawn> chat tomorrow, good night all
<Kilos> hmm...
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos !
<pavlushka> And every one! Hello
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> this channel has been quiet today
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-05-22
<Kilos> cremora minora
<Kilos> goeie more meneere in other words
<nsnzero> morning all
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hi there kilos - how are you doing ?
<Kilos> still rotten with flu. but feels like it turned last night so hopefully soon ill be alive again
<Kilos> how are you?
<nsnzero> glad you getting well - monday blues !!!
<Kilos> stay strong
<nsnzero> son slept on the bed last night - pushed me into a corner - got some aches and pains from sleeping uncomfortably 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats parenthood joys
<jerit> hallo people of the palace
<nsnzero> hi jerit 
<Kilos> hi jerit 
<jerit> would you guys believe I've been waiting since my move on 27 March for Telkom to get my ADSL moved?
<Kilos> very efficient
<nsnzero> try i am a new customer - that brings them over quickly 
<MaNI> it's Telkom, of course we would believe that
<theblazehen> o/
<jerit> lol MaNI
<MaNI> you're talking about a company that once installed the wrong type of ISDN line on my premises, leaving me without working internet or telephone, and took 3 months to come and rectify the mistake.
<MaNI> that telkom, right?
<MaNI> nobody should ever be surprised when it comes to them :)
<jerit> this is true
<MaNI> I'm personally sitting at 3 weeks in from ordering LTE on their web page, the sms said they would email me and call me within 24 hours, they have done neither
<MaNI> it's sad that the wireless offerings are all still so poor that theres no option but to deal with telkom
<nsnzero> have a good afternoon guys
<MaNI> who is the cheapest/easiest place to snatch up a .co.za domain through?
<calhax> afternoon :)
<superfly> o/
<calhax> anyone here?
<superfly> hi calhax
<calhax> how you doing superfly?
<superfly> calhax: can't complain. a little hot at the moment
<superfly> but that's what you get with winter in the desert
<superfly> *summer
<calhax> lol, which desert?
<superfly> Arizona desert
<superfly> Sonoran desert, to be precise
<calhax> cool, whats the temp?
<superfly> Apparently it's current 84F, which is about 28C
<superfly> but it's going to be 36 later on
<calhax> and humidity?
<superfly> 0 ?
<superfly> this is the desert
<superfly> according to my weather app, 13%
<calhax> damn so hot and dry lol
<superfly> yup
<superfly> mild day today, actuall
<superfly> *actually
<calhax> so what are you doing in the desert?
<superfly> I live here :-)
<calhax> lol, professionally...
<superfly> I work from home as a software developer/tester
<calhax> cool, what kind of software?
<superfly> I work on tooling and writing Selenium-based tests for a product called Red Hat CloudForms
<calhax> sounds baller!
<superfly> https://www.redhat.com/en/technologies/management/cloudforms
<calhax> enjoying it?
<superfly> So far so good.
<calhax> where is Kilos superfly?
<superfly> calhax: Still in Pretoria. He's been sick with flu (or a really bad cold) recently.
<calhax> that sucks!
<andrewlsd> cloudforms for the win superfly 
<superfly> andrewlsd: people do seem to like it
<andrewlsd> :-D
#ubuntu-za 2017-05-23
<inetpro> goeie more
<theblazehen> o/ inetpro
<Langjan> Good morning all, are you well?  
<Langjan> Any news about Kilos? How do I message him via the bot, please? 
<paddatrapper> Langjan: "Maaz: tell Kilos <insert message>"
<Langjan> thks paddatrapper 
<Langjan> Maaz: tell Kilos <I came around to say Hi on xchat hope you're well>
<Maaz> Langjan: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<andrewlsd> Hi Langjan
<Langjan> Hi andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> HI inetpro
<andrewlsd> I got to "see" superfly last night. That was cool.  but after that my Quassel disconnected, so i missed out on all the rest
<andrewlsd> glad for the IRClogs
<andrewlsd> so that I can catch up on what I missed (in this case, not a lot)
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: ola over in #ubuntu-za
<theblazehen> Hi andrewlsd
<superfly> ohi
<superfly> andrewlsd: o/
<chesedo> hi superfly
<superfly> how goes, chesedo?
<chesedo> good ty, and self?
<superfly> Yep, well thanks. Getting settled in.
<chesedo> still? or do you mean the job?
<superfly> chesedo: we moved into our own house about a month ago, so we're still settling into the hosue
<superfly> *house
<chesedo> oh
<chesedo> still in the same area?
<superfly> yes, in essence
<chesedo> houses there have basements, attics and are mostly made of wood right?
<superfly> depends on where you are
<chesedo> ah right... but those in your area?
<superfly> yes, they are mostly wood, but it doesn't look like wood
<superfly> in my area we don't really have basements or attics
<superfly> attics would be terrible, we're in the desert
 * chesedo always thought the attics are cool
<chesedo> makes sense
<chesedo> but a basement pool would be awesome :D
<superfly> hahaha
 * nlsthzn saw a message about a meeting...
 * nlsthzn goes to play some SC2 while there isn't much happening
<inetpro> welcome back nlsthzn
<inetpro> oh and good evening to everyone
<inetpro> wb captine
<captine> thanks inetpro 
<captine> been a while
<inetpro> oh and even Kilos is here?
<inetpro> welkom terug oom
<Kilos> might rain
<Kilos> hi everyone
<captine> hi Kilos 
<inetpro> you'll sommer feel better after this I'm sure
<Kilos> have slept lots
<Kilos> i hope so
<Kilos> hi captine 
<Kilos> coughing and nose running non stop
<Kilos> so ill be quiet
<superfly> ohi
<superfly> I'll sort of lurk
<Kilos> hi my fly
<inetpro> hi poppingtonic and londoner
<londoner> hi all
<Kilos> hi londoner poppingtonic 
<Kilos> hi vivus 
<vivus> hello hello
<inetpro> hi vivus
<theblazehen> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu Monthly Meeting - May 2017
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
 * inetpro ready to stand up for the new chair
<inetpro> wow, on time and on target :-)
<theblazehen> Maaz: topic Welcoming and Introduction
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> cool beans
<theblazehen> Hi all, thanks for joining in on the monthly meeting
<theblazehen> Our bot maaz does the minutes as usual so please introduce yourself to it using `Maaz: I am <firstname lastname>`
<theblazehen> Maaz: I am Jeandre Le Roux
<Maaz> theblazehen: Yessir
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos, inetpro, superfly, theblazehen and all
<Kilos> Maaz I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<londoner> Maaz: I am Paul Romano
<Maaz> londoner: Sure
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Maaz: I am <firstname lastname>
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Done
<captine> Maaz: I am Bradley Putzier
<Maaz> captine: Alrighty
<Kilos> nlsthzn what you smoking
<theblazehen> The agenda for today is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20170523
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos, only the good stuff ;)
<theblazehen> Any additions to be added?
<Kilos> lol ya firstname last name
<nlsthzn> let's not argue about who killed who...
<theblazehen> Maaz: agreed All happy with agenda
<Maaz> Agreed: All happy with agenda
<theblazehen> Maaz: topic Review minutes of previous meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review minutes of previous meeting
<inetpro> kill -9 nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> no sudo inetpro?
<theblazehen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20170425 link to previous minutes
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Okay
 * nlsthzn spies the mysterious stranger in the red fedora
<theblazehen> Maaz: agreed All happy with previous minutes
<Maaz> Agreed: All happy with previous minutes
<theblazehen> Maaz: topic Next Steps
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next Steps
<theblazehen> Same next steps as linked in previous meeting, anyone got anything to add?
<captine> sorry, I have been out of things for a while so trying to catchup.  Nothing from my side
<inetpro> Kilos: you still have membership meetings even?
<theblazehen> Can I go with nothing to add then?
<theblazehen> Maaz: agreed No new Next Steps
<Maaz> Agreed: No new Next Steps
<inetpro> theblazehen: +1
 * nlsthzn sees he will have to make himself a cup of tea as nobody else will
<Kilos> i have missed inetpro 
<theblazehen> Maaz: topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<Kilos>  cant stay awake so late
<theblazehen> Currently, there is just Ubuntu hour that needs to be arranged, anything else?
<captine> that ubuntu hour link is pretty old.  Where do we get the details?
<captine> for the new one?
<inetpro> theblazehen: Ubuntu Hour, Installfests or other events 
<inetpro> that's more than one thing :-)
<superfly> nlsthzn: :-)
<theblazehen> inetpro: Right
<theblazehen> Anyone got a newer link for ubuntu hour?
<Kilos> where is chesedo 
<captine> all i can find is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour 
<Kilos> and paddatrapper 
<captine> but thats last year i think
 * nlsthzn sees many a "Gnome-shell, what is this I don't even" sessions being needed next year ;)
<inetpro> we just need brave souls to jump in and do it, it's a duocracy after all 
<inetpro> Kilos: the poor soul is studying for exams
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> tell him good luck please
<inetpro> will do
<theblazehen> Should we move on?
<theblazehen> Maaz: agreed No other events to add
<Maaz> Agreed: No other events to add
<inetpro> s/duocracy/do-ocracy/
<theblazehen> Maaz: topic Miscellaneous
<Maaz> Current Topic: Miscellaneous
<theblazehen> nsnzero: How
<theblazehen> 's things going with ubuntu education project?
<theblazehen> Maaz agreed no update
<Maaz> Agreed: no update
<theblazehen> Maaz: topic Next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next meeting
<theblazehen> Maaz agreed Next meeting is 21 June 2017 @ 20:30
<Maaz> Agreed: Next meeting is 21 June 2017 @ 20:30
<theblazehen> Maaz: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
<theblazehen> Volunteers?
<Kilos> theblazehen +1
 * inetpro votes for theblazehen
<Kilos> you do well theblazehen 
<nlsthzn> theblazehen is dafastested
<Kilos> im impressed
<theblazehen> ty. Alright, then
<captine> sorry, no updates on ubuntu education but when i clicked the link for "Ubuntu for Hope" the site is empty.  Anything there to be done?
<theblazehen> Maaz agreed theblazehen to chair next meeting
<Maaz> Agreed: theblazehen to chair next meeting
<theblazehen> Maaz end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-05-23-18-30-10.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-05-23-18-30-10.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-05-23-18-30-10.html
<inetpro> captine: I think we'll have to learn from superfly about regular events like Ubuntu Hours and such they have at Arizona, or what is that LoCo there?
 * inetpro wonders whether they still have regular meetings even
<captine> cool.  still curious about https://ubuntuforhope.org/
<Kilos> shout at them captine 
<inetpro> captine: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArizonaTeam
<Kilos> i think it was paddatrapper and karls baby
<Kilos> inetpro will know
<inetpro> captine: you have KMF's contact details?
<inetpro> s/have/need/
<captine> KMF?
<inetpro> Karl Fisher
<captine> got him on twitter
<captine> and G+
<inetpro> cool, talk to him... last time he didn't have any left for me anymore
<captine> will do
<captine> thanks
 * inetpro is standing in the queue for PC's for our local school
<nlsthzn> g'night all... I will try and pop in again soon
<inetpro> theblazehen: I've created the page for our next meeting at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20170627
<inetpro> will you update today's page with the minutes from Maaz?
<theblazehen> inetpro: Will do
<inetpro> thanks!
<captine> So i installed MoinMoin at work in a container and am using it for technical documentation at work and some guides to staff.
<captine> am just copying what Ubuntu uses... lol
<captine> inetpro, cannot believe how easy it is to setup and get going with.
<captine> anyone here got a good sharepoint alternative they have used?
<inetpro> captine: I used to have a local mediawiki site for that but others still don't adapt easily to join in and contribute
<captine> inetpro, i hear you
<inetpro> but maybe I'm just not good at showing people the basics
<captine> I am happy if it is just me using it for documenting, as long as people refer to it / search it.
<superfly> hey, theblazehen, I found a cool little tutorial on how to deploy your website using git: http://toroid.org/git-website-howto
<inetpro> superfly: that ^^ is what I want to do
<theblazehen> superfly: Will check it out
<captine> I just recently started a blog using Git and Gitlab.  Also very cool.  Have a Nikola site and when I do the git push to the gitlab server, it auto builds the site and publishes it.
<captine> https://www.bradputzier.com
<captine> all freely hosted on gitlab servers (same can be done with Github I believe)
<inetpro> superfly: have you tried the issue tracker on gitlab yet?
<theblazehen> inetpro: I don't seem to be able to edit the page
<inetpro> putting checkboxes for To Do items is actually damn handy
<inetpro> theblazehen: Q1: are you registered on Launchpad?
<theblazehen> inetpro: Yeah, am logged in there
<inetpro> theblazehen: Q2: so you're also logged in at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ ?
<theblazehen> Ah, need to verify mail
<inetpro> superfly: simply use '- [ ] To Do Item', save Issue and then simply tick the item next time when you come back to the issue
<inetpro> topic #ubuntu-za Please help oom Kilos! https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock/ | Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | Next Meeting: Tue, 27 June 20:30, Agenda: https://bit.ly/2qLZfPB | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | pastebin: https://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co
<theblazehen> inetpro: Am logged in, stiill can't edit
<inetpro> yikes!
<Kilos> and internet still sucks here guys
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Please help oom Kilos! https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock/ | Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | Next Meeting: Tue, 27 June 20:30, Agenda: https://bit.ly/2qLZfPB | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | pastebin: https://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co
<Kilos> when i can talk again ill start foning service providers
<inetpro> theblazehen: no worries, I'll edit... we can always try sort out your issue at some point
<theblazehen> ty inetpro
<Kilos> keep well everyone. sleep tight. i go crash
<theblazehen> night Kilos
<inetpro> done
<inetpro> theblazehen: thanks for running the show this evening
<theblazehen> inetpro: Glad I didn't do too badly there
<inetpro> in fact you did very well sir
<inetpro> as if you have done this before :-)
<theblazehen> Heh, thanks :)
<inetpro> captine: nice little site!
<inetpro> captine: does Nikola build a RSS feed as well?
<inetpro> oh hang on, don't answer that
<inetpro> https://www.bradputzier.com/rss.xml
<captine> inetpro, it does
<captine> the ubuntu-za site is built on nikola.  thats my first exposure to it.
<captine> i just need to theme it nicely... 
 * inetpro should really spend some time getting up to speed with Nikola again
<inetpro> or any of the many other choices of building static sites 
<captine> inetpro, I really struggled to choose one...  
<captine> but am keen to stick with python tools for no reason other than i want to learn it (although I havent started).
<inetpro> I want a little internal blog site like you have but then I also want something proper for systems documentation
<captine> i have been looking for documentation tools.  Am the business owner for Cognos BI and Cognos TM1 tools... and the documentation in word is just not fun
<captine> tried getting Alfresco community running but been struggling.
<inetpro> documenatation should be as simple as a Markdown bit of text in a code repository and running it through a static generator and formatting with fancy styling etc
<inetpro> documentation as well
<captine> yip.  i just like some workflow for the reporting and people like fancy.  I am still hoping to get our IT organization to use the moinmoin wiki for their stuff (markdown is apparently supported)
 * inetpro busy reading https://nickcraver.com/blog/2017/05/22/https-on-stack-overflow/#preparing-the-applications
<inetpro> I like Nick's style of writing stuff
<inetpro> if you view his code on that page you can actually see he even formats a sentence per line
<superfly> inetpro: I've looked at and used a few, and Nikola was by far the best
<captine> night all.
<captine> hope to be back soon
<inetpro> good night
#ubuntu-za 2017-05-24
<andrewlsd> morning. I've just started looking at Hugo and Jekyll for static site generation. So I was interested in the website from Git, and Nikola discussion. Thanks all.
<superfly> morning andrewlsd
<superfly> andrewlsd: there's also Pelican, which I've used. But Nikola was by far my favourite of the lot.
<Kilos> morning everyone and inetpro 
<theblazehen> Hi all
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: /me uses Nikola for my site, quite like it
<Kilos> ubuntu-za and ubuntu-africa are nikola
<theblazehen> Using reStructuredText, but it supports Markdown as well
<theblazehen> Kilos-: nice
<Kilos> the fly is clever
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> lo pro
<inetpro> how you feeling today Kilos?
<Kilos> bietjie erger as enigiets maar ek dooi nie
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> kwaai griep die
<Kilos-> sigh
<chesedo> hi all
<chesedo> theblazehen: you did good last night ty
<superfly> hi chesedo
<Kilos-> hi chesedo yes he did
<Kilos-> hi superfly 
<Kilos-> just very fast
<chesedo> hi superfly
<paddatrapper> Hi everyone
<paddatrapper> Kilos: I'm not involved in the education project with KMF 
<Kilos> maybe it was chesedo 
<Kilos> i cant remember everything you know. hehe
<Kilos> are you well lad?
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Hehe. Surviving. Between Google Summer of Code and varsity I'm going a tad crazy, but nothing too bad 
<paddatrapper> Hi superfly, chesedo
<tumbleweed> :P
<paddatrapper> Hi tumbleweed, won't get to that ibid stuff any time soon :p
<tumbleweed> I know how it goes
<tumbleweed> :/
<tumbleweed> paddatrapper: it's a terribly minor thing, should probably just land it anyway
<tumbleweed> I wanted to suggest a better style for the future
<paddatrapper> Yeah your way is a much better style 
 * paddatrapper barely touches python currently...
<tumbleweed> that code is all fairly bleh anyway
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> some things never change
<inetpro> oops, sorry oom Kilos, you are here?
<inetpro> that was meant for the fly
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> haha yeah
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> wont be long then either connection will drop or i will sleep
<Kilos> you guys be good tonight
<Kilos-> night guys. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-05-25
<Kilos> morning all. and inetpro 
<inetpro> oh hi oom Kilos 
<inetpro> and welcome back as well
<inetpro> and good evening to everyone else
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> are you better today?
<Kilos> uh uh coughing killing the head
<Kilos> hi CraigZim 
<inetpro> Kilos: ai! Make your own cough syrup with onion
<inetpro> many recipes online, my wife makes her own and it really helps
<paddatrapper> morning inetpro Kilos 
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper 
<inetpro> hello paddatrapper
<Kilos> strangely inetpro 
<Kilos> i had completely forgotten about that 
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> just made it ty inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: maybe it will help and maybe it won't but it's worth trying to put your mind at ease without having to spend unnecessary money on expensive cough mixtures
<Kilos> those didnt work either. ian has brought and his gf brought
<smile> Hi everyone! :)
<smile> Kilos: you here?
<Kilos> yes just got back, busy getting dinner
<smile> sounds tasty. :)
<Kilos> haha just 2 minute noodles today
<smile> var lyrics = function() => { return `There is only one road I'm walkin' 
<smile> Only one lifetime one heart to guide me 
<smile> Only one road I'm walkin' 
<smile> But I'm gonna run back, I'm gonna run back 
<smile> 'Cause I need you right here 
<smile> Beside me`;}
<smile> ;3
<inetpro> so quiet oh so quiet here, why? 
<captine> lol
<captine> quiet it is inetpro 
#ubuntu-za 2017-05-26
<superfly> good morning inetpro
<captine> morning all
<nlsthzn> Goeie more Suid Afrika (I need to install that thingy to add stuff ^ to letters :p)
<bushtech_> What is that thingy called?. I need it as well
<nlsthzn> man, enabling the compose key on the latest gnome you need to use the tweak tool >.<
<nlsthzn> and then you find you can't copy/paste with the keyboard due to your poor decisions in regards to the compose key >.<
<superfly> <nlsthzn> man, enabling the compose key on the latest gnome you need to use the tweak tool >.<
<superfly> And people wonder why I use KDE
<nsnzero> evening all
<nsnzero> http://thehackernews.com/2017/05/samba-rce-exploit.html
<inetpro> good evening
<smile> good evening :)
<bushtech> evening all
<inetpro> eh smile and bushtech
<inetpro> I thought I was the only awake at this time of night
<inetpro> and I always forget whats the difference between MaNI and MaNL
<MaNI> haha
<MaNI> depends if your font is serif or sans serid
<MaNI> *serif
<bushtech> I'm a nightowl so often around till midnight fighting with my computers and electronics
<inetpro> MaNI: what does it have to do with fonts?
<MaNI> If you are unfortunate enough to use a sans serif font I and L look identical - somebody once impersonated me as MaNL and scammed somebody else, so I grabbed it as my alt nick to protect it
<MaNI> to prevent it happening again
<inetpro> ok I get that but which one is which?
<inetpro> MaNI = In?
<inetpro> MaNL: = out?
<inetpro> oops... s/://
<MaNI> oh right, no my client just reconnects as the second if I timeout
<MaNI> and as MaN1 if I timeout twice in a row - but I hopefully don't do that much
<inetpro> ah, so there's no real telling whether you're in or out :-)
<MaNI> right
<inetpro> after all this time I get it now 
<inetpro> good night everyone
<paddatrapper> Whoop! Planned Debian release date set for 17 June
<superfly> yay!
#ubuntu-za 2017-05-27
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> superfly, paddatrapper: anything interesting to look forward to in the upgrade?
<paddatrapper> inetpro: php7, KDE plasma, kernel 4.9 (at least those are what I've directly had contact with) 
<smile> Hi everyone :)
<smile> Sun City is een luxe casino en resort gelegen in de Zuid-Afrikaanse provincie Noordwest. Het resort ligt op 2 uur rijden van Johannesburg, nabij de stad Rustenburg. Sun City grenst aan het Nationaal park Pilanesberg. o.O
<smile> near Kilos o.O
<bushtech> 32km from me as the crow flies
<smile> bushtech: where are you located? :)
<bushtech> Next to Vaalkopdam
<smile> Also Rustenburg, nice :)
<smile> bushtech: what are you doing on this saturday?
<bushtech> lol sorting out a water leak
<smile> bushtech: you woke up wet in your bed? there can be other causes as well, you know
<bushtech> heh heh yep, but definitely a water leak
<smile> old pipelines? :)
<bushtech> yep, and builder used cheapest rubbish plastic pipe he could find, hasn't even got a pressure rating
<inetpro> smile: you should come for a visit to Sun City one day, a beatiful place
<inetpro> and when you're there you definitely want to discover the fascinating Pilanesberg National Park right there as well
<bushtech> agree, and probably the easiest place to see the big 5
<inetpro> oh look who's here
<inetpro> goeidag oom Kilos
<inetpro> hoe voel jy?
<Kilos> sorry inetpro .nogal sleg maar ok dankie
<Kilos> geslaap tot nou
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> griep nie te erg nie maar kop klap
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: a perfect strike by Garth April and the Sharks lead by 3 points, are you watching?
<inetpro> oh and TRY TIME for Johan Deysel!!
<Kilos> no tv inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: skakel in op RSG man
<Kilos> no radio hehe
<inetpro> http://radio.antfarm.co.za/cdn/clients/sabc/RSG/player.asp?id=65
<inetpro> Kilos: or follow it on my rugby tweet stream at https://twitter.com/inetpro/lists/rugby
<smile> inetpro: thanks for the advice, inetpro, bushtech 
<inetpro> Kilos: that list keeps growing over time and quite lekker to follow while they play
<Kilos> ty ill just listen
<smile> inetpro: what advice can you offer a traveler to SA? :)
<Kilos> can lie down and listen
<inetpro> smile: just come and see man
<smile> inetpro: sure, where are you located :)
<inetpro> smile: I'm in Pretoria, not much of a traveller so my advice won't be the best that you need
<smile> inetpro: thanks :) If I'm in the neighbourhood I'll certainly pay you a visit, if I'm welcome ;)
<inetpro> smile: sure, any time
<smile> nice :)
<smile> I'm currently collecting places to visit, after that I'll try to think of some kind of route throughout SA
<Kilos> too noisy, just tell me the end score please inetpro 
<inetpro> did you get the score om Kilos?
<inetpro> SHA 22 - 10 STO
<Kilos> ty inetpro i napped again
<inetpro> cool, hope that sorted the head a bit
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> no prob though
<Kilos> i just do less
<Kilos> lol and sleep more
<inetpro> time for more sleep oom Kilos
<inetpro> at least for me
<inetpro> good night everyone
#ubuntu-za 2018-05-22
<chesedo> o/
<chesedo> o\
<chesedo> o/
<Cryterion> .
<Cryterion> 2 days of quiet time in this channel :(
#ubuntu-za 2018-05-23
<Cryterion> been quiet here for 72hrs straight
<chesedo> brr...
 * chesedo will try to say something here tomorrow
#ubuntu-za 2018-05-24
<chesedo> morning all
<chesedo> or afternoon
#ubuntu-za 2018-05-25
<Kilos> hi Guest49840 welcome to ubuntuza
<Kilos> good evening guys, 
<Kilos> oh and inetpro
<Kilos> expect a new guy to ubuntu to come visiting and please guide him
<Kilos> my internet is very sick so i might not be able to connect
<Kilos> i chesedo paddatrapper pavlushka superflyand the many others
<Kilos> not i man Hi
<chesedo> hi oom Kilos
<Kilos> did you see te mail from piet beukes lad
<Kilos> and my reply
<Kilos> sorry about missing HHHHHH's
<chesedo> the bloem guy?
<pavlushka> Kilos: Good day and no, I didn't or is it only meant to chesedo ?
<Kilos> yip
<pavlushka> Hi chesedo 
<Kilos> ubuntu-za mailing list pavlushka
<Kilos> you havent joined have you?
<chesedo> --> qwebirc37242 (69bb7909@gateway/web/freenode/ip.105.187.121.9) has joined #ubuntu-za
<chesedo> <qwebirc37242> Anyone available?
<chesedo> <qwebirc37242> I'm Philip in Bloemfontein. Interested in Ubuntu. I have never used Linux ever but want to start  It's I am Ubuntu user in Bloemfontein?
<chesedo> <qwebirc37242> Is there an Ubuntu user that i can contact  I want to use Xubuntu.
<chesedo> <-- qwebirc37242 (69bb7909@gateway/web/freenode/ip.105.187.121.9) has quit (Quit: Page closed)
<chesedo> that as the 12th
<chesedo> *was
<chesedo> if it is the same guy
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> i think so. didnt anyone help him
<chesedo> i was it too late...
<chesedo> he was only on for 10mins
<Kilos> shame, well hopefully piet mails him
<Kilos> that joining from the website sucks
<pavlushka> chesedo: evaluation, as a beginner that guy is clever enough  to know where to knock and he knocked every possible way
<Kilos> i said he must wait for a reply
<Kilos> lol shame man
<chesedo> yip he seems determined
<pavlushka> so will be good going guy
<Kilos> good we need new blood with some life
<Kilos> my net sucks still. pings to google of up to 14000ms
 * pavlushka speaking of being technically smart
<chesedo> just don't let him find out we are vampiresish to quick though :D
<Kilos> hahaha'
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> yes pavlushka ?
 * chesedo has been studying all day - is off to bed... will have my phone connected for a while...
<pavlushka> Kilos: ? (?) I dont get the ?
<Kilos> you said about being technically smart so i thought you wanted to add something
<Kilos> why dont you join our mailing list pavlushka
<pavlushka> Kilos: hehe, that's what I added
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am in your mailing list
<Kilos> then why didnt you see the mail?
<pavlushka> Kilos: that means I got that mail too
<Kilos> you supposed to read your mails man
<Kilos> rest well chesedo
<pavlushka> Kilos: yeah
<pavlushka> Kilos: but anyone from you supposed to reply may be
<Kilos> half my emails arent working and pages take 10 mins to open with browsers sigh
<Kilos> you can also guide someone here if no one answers the mail in a while lad
<Kilos> you live here just about
<pavlushka> Kilos: yeah, sorta
<Kilos> and yola is doing new security stuff sigh some more
<Kilos> get your site GDPR ready sigh
<Kilos> General Data Protection Regulation (GDPR)
<pavlushka> Kilos: So should I send a reply to that mail stating that help & company will be available in #ubuntu-za on freenode?
<Kilos> i did already pavlushka
<pavlushka> Kilos: then its ok now I guess
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> inetpro: ping
<Kilos> inetpro: where are you
<Kilos> pavlushka: when last did you see inetpro here?
<Kilos> everytime i get online he is missing
<pavlushka> Kilos: in our winter time, he caught me procrastinating here
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i go see if i can find him
<Kilos> wb sakhi
<Kilos> i telegrammed the pro, now we see
<Kilos> he says he is just very busy
<Kilos> i gave him a little lecture so he should popin a bit more often even if its for 2 mins
<Kilos> tumbleweed: whats with this GDPR thing on yola. i dont collect any data from anywhere, so no need for anyone to access it or any of the stuff in https://www.yola.com/tutorials/article/How-to-add-a-Privacy-Policy-and-Terms-of-Service/GDPR_Compliance_and_Legal_Pages?utm_source=blog&utm_campaign=20180522
<pavlushka> inetpro: o/
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> dont let them kill my site tumbleweed
<Kilos> put your foot down with a firm hand
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> im ready for bed guys. keep well
<pavlushka> Good night Kilos
<Kilos> if you  see the new guy pavlushka please welkom him and guide him
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am online on after evening on my timezone
<Kilos> np lad. if you see him
<pavlushka> Only, meantime if we meet, I will greet him/her obviously
<Kilos> him , his name is Phillip
<Kilos> he might need some guidance to install hexchat and set it up to get here automatically
<pavlushka> Kilos: yeah and I mean even if some new her comes up, I'll be ther too
<Kilos> cool beans lol
<pavlushka> Kilos: hehe, sure and how is your son and daughter?
<Kilos> they both ok ty
<Kilos> also busy all the time
<pavlushka> Kilos: good to learn that, you turned my sleep switch on :p
<Kilos> lol good  , night lad rest well
<Kilos> night everyone
<Kilos> ill try stay online in case tumbles answers
<pavlushka> Night night everyone :)
#ubuntu-za 2018-05-26
<pavlushka> o/ Kilos 
<Kilos> o/ pavlushka
<Kilos> morning everybody
<pavlushka> morning Kilos
#ubuntu-za 2019-05-24
<melodie> hi
